# Sticky  What's for tea?



## Sleeping_Lion

Just popped it in the microwave to heat up, but home made chilli with rice, and a nice hunk of soft squishy bread, all to be washed down with a glass or three of red, and possibly a bit of lemon drizzle with custard for afters


----------



## MontyMaude

I have just had Butternut Squash and Chicken Curry with Rice and Nann Bread, and it was homemade and very low fat and delicious


----------



## lymorelynn

Steak and chips with veg and a blue cheese sauce for himself. bottle of wine (probably a cava) and himself will be having a sticky toffee banana for pudding - I might have an orange - not too keen on puds generally


----------



## LolaBoo

Chips and a buttered roll im on a i cant be bothered mode


----------



## Flamingoes

I had a smoothie jobbie tonight and again confirm it was complete hideous :lol:

It was broccoli and fruit and things that should never meet at a dinner party. Don't invite them *twitch*

ETA I'd love if this could ever become a sticky because it ALWAYS encourages me to eat just so I can post :lol:


----------



## loubyfrog

I love reading these threads.

We're having curry that I made Yesterday but didn't want it for dinner last night so I told Hubby the oven had blown up 

Having Rice and Shop bought naan with it as I don't know how to make my own


----------



## Guest

Flamingoes said:


> It was broccoli and fruit and things that should never meet at a dinner party. Don't invite them *twitch*


That doesn't sound the tastiest of things it has to be said!!!
:lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

LolaBoo said:


> Chips and a buttered roll im on a i cant be bothered mode


Ooooh, can't beat a good chip buttie!



Flamingoes said:


> I had a smoothie jobbie tonight and again confirm it was complete hideous :lol:
> 
> It was broccoli and fruit and things that should never meet at a dinner party. Don't invite them *twitch*


Is this with or without predictive text


----------



## Guest

The thought of all this chilli, curry and steak flying around is making me hungry...better read Flamingoes post again...


----------



## piggybaker

Got sausage chip peas tonight , and trying hard to get Hubby to get some wine slurp


----------



## ForestWomble

White sticky rice, broccoli, peas, carrots and some white fish in parsley sauce.

Followed by home made rice pudding.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Papa John has just delivered a chicken bbq pizza, a tuna & mushroom pizza and bbq chicken wings with cheese stuffed jalapenos


----------



## Flamingoes

jon bda said:


> That doesn't sound the tastiest of things it has to be said!!!
> :lol:


It was RANCID :lol: :lol: even the colour looked toxic



Sleeping_Lion said:


> Ooooh, can't beat a good chip buttie!
> 
> Is this with or without predictive text


Sadly it's without :lol:

It was random fruits, oatmeal (that Irisheyes told me to get for skin) and broccoli and carrots :lol:

This is probably why I go off food and don't eat

(ps that is meant to be a laugh at myself and I've no intention of laughing at eating disorders apart from my own cause it's the way I cope...please ignore it if it offends you because it really isn't meant in a NASTY way  )

ETA I hope no one saw that typo omg sorry *self slaps*


----------



## cinnamontoast

Slow roasted veg with sesame and fennel seeds topped with papyrus wrapped chicken. Interesting! There will be wine later...


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Flamingoes said:


> It was RANCID :lol: :lol: even the colour looked toxic
> 
> Sadly it's without :lol:
> 
> It was random fruits, oatmeal (that Irisheyes told me to get for skin) and broccoli and carrots :lol:
> 
> This is probably why I go off food and don't eat
> 
> (ps that is meant to be a laugh at myself and I've no intention of laughing at eating disorders apart from my own cause it's the way I cope...please ignore it if it offends you because it really isn't meant in a NASTY way  )
> 
> ETA I hope no one saw that typo omg sorry *self slaps*


I'm sure a broccolli smoothie would put most people off eating


----------



## Flamingoes

cinnamontoast said:


> Slow roasted veg with sesame and fennel seeds topped with papyrus wrapped chicken. Interesting! There will be wine later...


You feeling any better miss?

I'm taking this thread off topic on purpose (I'm not really :lol: )

But the OP is a bad influence and deserves it :angry:


----------



## Hanwombat

Quorn chicken with tomato and basil sauce, pasta, peas and feta cheese.


----------



## lilythepink

chinese takeaway tonight cos I can't be bothered, my feet are sore .and so it goes on.lol


----------



## BeauNoir

We had meatballs and sausage in onion and garlic sauce with tagliatelle.

We had a late lunch/early dinner as Tara is out with her sister again tonight.

I'm gonna go get some chips...


----------



## simplysardonic

A roast again, as it's my best mate's last night before heading back to Wales in the morning :crying: it's been a mad week with lots of family & friends visiting, but in a way I'll be glad to have my house back


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Just finished stuffing my face with chilli and rice, is there anything as nice as home made chilli? It always seems to be even nicer the second time it's heated up, didn't go for the hunk of squishy bread as the portion size was huge, may have to wait for lemon drizzle and custard.......


----------



## lucyandsandy

Mcdonalds Chicken salad...


----------



## Lurcherlad

Well, unfortunately the chocolate fudge cake covered in chocolate fudge icing was not all sold at work today - so a colleague and I had to finish it off


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell

Just had 6 pork, fennel and honey sausages dipped in hollandaise sauce

Tea will be something out the freezer, need to clear it for Christmas


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> Just had 6 pork, fennel and honey sausages dipped in hollandaise sauce
> 
> Tea will be something out the freezer, need to clear it for Christmas


Tea is what you have in the afternoon, if you're posh, not if you're northern, like me


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Tea is what you have in the afternoon, if you're posh, not if you're northern, like me


Depends on your sleeping pattern 

I'm northern


----------



## BeauNoir

Sleeping_Lion said:


> It always seems to be even nicer the second time it's heated up


So true! We usually make it in advance then freeze it all as it is so much better after it has been frozen and thawed for some weird reason.


----------



## tincan

I always think things like Chilli's , Curries , Spag bol , stew are so much better when left for a day or two , the flavours seem to intensify . Always make ours the day before


----------



## Jonescat

Red Bean Chilli, rice and homegrown kale here.


----------



## Flamingoes

At the risk of being at risk may I ask if we're sticky yet, ladies :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## cinnamontoast

Think we should ask the mods :yesnod:


----------



## Jonescat

Er - what did I miss?


----------



## ForestWomble

Saturday:

Good ol' bangers (sausages), mash potato and baked beans followed by the rest of the home made rice pudding (cold)


----------



## Toby Tyler

I think I'll have me a banger buttie :tongue_smilie:


----------



## loubyfrog

Still No sticky.

Lets all go on hunger strike until this thread becomes one.

Tonight it's takeaway as I've worked my butt off stripping the walls and painting so a night off cooking for.
Might have some chinese.:drool:


----------



## Flamingoes

Tomight, I'm gemuimley mot humgry at all so just Complam or some cack like that.

I swear words mevever had this mamy 'm's' im prior to this :thumbdown:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

More chilli for me, good job I like chilli!!


----------



## Firedog

Might order a small Chinese meal seeing as it's my birthday though really I should be saving it for the dogs medication.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Firedog said:


> Might order a small Chinese meal seeing as it's my birthday though really I should be saving it for the dogs medication.


Make sure you treat yourself hen, a chinese takeaway won't break the bank, and you deserve to feel good. And perhaps you can even share a little bit with Bunty  xx


----------



## Flamingoes

Firedog said:


> Might order a small Chinese meal seeing as it's my birthday though really I should be saving it for the dogs medication.


If you wamted to do it through justeat them I'll get you ome for your irthday


----------



## Firedog

Flamingoes said:


> If you wamted to do it through justeat them I'll get you ome for your irthday


Thank you but I couldn't possibly except.


----------



## chichi

Chinese Takeaway


----------



## lymorelynn

Flat mushrooms stuffed with bacon stuffing topped with quail egg and chips - so naughty but I love chips 

Do you really want this as a sticky? I thought there were too many 
ETA - Happy birthday Firedog


----------



## Flamingoes

Firedog said:


> Thank you but I couldn't possibly except.


dont make me start throwing noodles 

and okay angel xxxx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

lymorelynn said:


> Flat mushrooms stuffed with bacon stuffing topped with quail egg and chips - so naughty but I love chips
> 
> Do you really want this as a sticky? I thought there were too many
> ETA - Happy birthday Firedog


It's nice to have a place to share recipes, and for some people who live on their own, like me, it's nice to get ideas and also prompts me to get off my butt and cook something rather than eat rubbish, or not at all


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Flamingoes said:


> dont make me start throwing noodles
> 
> and okay angel xxxx


Prawn crackers would be more likely to cause an injury, if you threw them really, really hard


----------



## loubyfrog

Sleeping_Lion said:


> It's nice to have a place to share recipes, and for some people who live on their own, like me, it's nice to get ideas and also prompts me to get off my butt and cook something rather than eat rubbish, or not at all


I'd like to ask for your chilli recipe please SL seen as you eat it everyday

That's if you don't mind sharing....I just can't get my version right,Either too hot with not much other flavour or too cuminy.


----------



## Flamingoes

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Prawn crackers would be more likely to cause an injury, if you threw them really, really hard


well you throw them and i'll throw noodles. That'll teach her :thumbsup:

i can only throw veggie food


----------



## Flamingoes

loubyfrog said:


> I'd like to ask for your chilli recipe please SL seen as you eat it everyday
> 
> That's if you don't mind sharing....I just can't get my version right,Either too hot with not much other flavour or too* cuminy*.


now if id try to type that :yikes:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

loubyfrog said:


> I'd like to ask for your chilli recipe please SL seen as you eat it everyday
> 
> That's if you don't mind sharing....I just can't get my version right,Either too hot with not much other flavour or too cuminy.


I don't mind sharing at all, I've recently discovered a fabulous addition which makes it even tastier. You can do it with or without the meat, if you don't use meat, just add more veggies, but it's simply this:

2 onions chopped up small
1 carrot finely grated
small carton of mushrooms sliced thinly
3 large cloves garlic thinly sliced
2 finger chillies sliced with seeds in
2 capsicum chopped up
3 teaspoons of harrisa paste (that's the new addition)
steak mince
2 tins chopped tomatoes
1 tin kidney beans
water as needed
3 cubes dark chocolate

In a big pan melt a knob of butter and heat some olive oil, and fry the onions until soft, add the garlic and sliced chillies until the garlic starts to soften slightly. Add the meat and stir round until it starts to brown, add the harrisa paste and stir in, turn the heat up a little higher to start browning the ingredients, and add in the mushrooms, followed by the tomatoes, rinsed kidney beans and chopped capsicum, and then add as much water as you need to make a sauce. Once it's all bubbling away nicely, pop a lid on and put in the oven on a lowish heat, about 150 for two to three hours, or put in the slow cooker and just let it carry on cooking. About ten mins before you serve, put in some dark chocolate about 3 cubes of bournville or equivalent.


----------



## chissy 15

Fish fingers & chips with crusty roll, washed down with a few glasses of red  makes me a happy bunny


----------



## Flamingoes

WE'RE STICKY :sneaky2:


----------



## loubyfrog

Thanks so much for typing it all out and passing it on SL.....Sounds delicious!!

Just need to buy some Harissa paste,never heard of it before.

Printing your recipe out now and going in my special book.


Yaaaay,We can all eat again now...we're sticky


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

loubyfrog said:


> Thanks so much for typing it all out and passing it on SL.....Sounds delicious!!
> 
> Just need to buy some Harissa paste,never heard of it before.
> 
> Printing your recipe out now and going in my special book.
> 
> Yaaaay,We can all eat again now...we're sticky


Harissa is one of my store cupboard essentials, but I have got a huge store cupboard


----------



## MontyMaude

Flamingoes said:


> WE'RE STICKY :sneaky2:


Speak for ya'self :eek6:

I have just had cod and smoked haddock fish pie with peas and sweetcorn, husband also had prawns and quails eggs in his pie because he is a piggy


----------



## Flamingoes

MontyMaude said:


> Speak for ya'self :eek6:
> 
> I have just had cod and smoked haddock fish pie with peas and sweetcorn, husband also had prawns and quails eggs in his pie because he is a piggy


hey lovely xxx

why is everyone eating quails eggs ya posh g1ts :lol:


----------



## MontyMaude

Flamingoes said:


> hey lovely xxx
> 
> why is everyone eating quails eggs ya posh g1ts :lol:


My excuse is because they came ready boiled and peeled and I hate the smell of boiling eggs


----------



## Flamingoes

MontyMaude said:


> My excuse is because they came ready boiled and peeled and I hate the smell of boiling eggs


i shall allow this to pass then


----------



## lymorelynn

The only excuse I have for the quails' eggs is that they were on the counter in my local farm shop so I picked a box up :thumbsup: We do have them quite often though - lovely hard-boiled in a salad


----------



## cinnamontoast

OH made chicken tikka curry from scratch and proper job rice, with turmeric and spices, pretty amazing! Dessert is Angel Delight ice cream, chocolate and vanilla, carefully handcrafted by moi.


----------



## Flamingoes

cinnamontoast said:


> OH made chicken tikka curry from scratch and proper job rice, with turmeric and spices, pretty amazing! Dessert is Angel Delight ice cream, chocolate and vanilla, carefully handcrafted by moi.


Quail eggs oly or ugger off


----------



## westie~ma

Flamingoes said:


> Quail eggs oly or ugger off


Whats that when its at home?

Tonight is chicken and vegetable pie in the slow cooker, gotta pop down to shops to be filo pastry, really can't be asked to do pastry and Hairy Dieters do it with filo


----------



## kathryn773

poached smoked haddock (finney haddock) with vegetable rice


----------



## Valanita

Egg, bacon, mushrooms & fried toms.


----------



## DoodlesRule

I have a choice tonight roast chicken dinner or steak pie - can't see so will see when I get home


----------



## chichi

Homemade Lasagne tonight with a choice of Spag Bol for anyone who prefers


----------



## Flamingoes

westie~ma said:


> Whats that when its at home?
> 
> Tonight is chicken and vegetable pie in the slow cooker, gotta pop down to shops to be filo pastry, really can't be asked to do pastry and Hairy Dieters do it with filo


Oh god knows :lol:

I just had a flatbread with feta, homous, falafel and salady stuff on; if I could have married it then I would :drool:


----------



## lilythepink

Flamingoes said:


> Oh god knows :lol:
> 
> I just had a flatbread with feta, homous, falafel and salady stuff on; if I could have married it then I would :drool:


thats sounds really yum.where do you live?lolololololololl

I have home made soup ready and husband will also have fillet steak and home made chips..I will just have a chip buttie probs.


----------



## Flamingoes

lilythepink said:


> thats sounds really yum.where do you live?lolololololololl
> 
> I have home made soup ready and husband will also have fillet steak and home made chips..I will just have a chip buttie probs.


It was actually just from the co-op but they've done it up and they've got some gorgeous stuff in now. It was 450 calories and that nearly sent me in to fits but it just looked so gorgeous I couldn't not have it :lol:

Was so messy to eat though :frown2:

It had greek yogurt on, too, and then sundried tomatoes and just :drool:


----------



## MontyMaude

Yesterday I had Roast Chicken with Roasted Potatoes and Parsnip, Carrot and Swede mash with nutmeg and some revolting but as close as could get to a nice bread sauce made with skimmed milk and no butter 

So tonight I have had Jacket Potato with leftover cold Chicken and Baked Beans


----------



## 8tansox

Had roast chicken yesterday, so having the left-overs for that, disguised as a risotto or something....what ever it is, I can't wait, I'm starving.


----------



## Flamingoes

MontyMaude said:


> Yesterday I had Roast Chicken with Roasted Potatoes and Parsnip, Carrot and Swede mash with nutmeg and some revolting but as close as could get to a nice bread sauce made with skimmed milk and no butter
> 
> So tonight I have had Jacket Potato with leftover cold Chicken and Baked Beans


Bread sauce never tastes of anything to me but onion sauce :drool:

Jacket potatoes are gorgeous though but I actually do like them done in a microwave when they go all hard and cacky :lol:

Nice to see you about xx


----------



## Jonescat

Macaroni cheese, because it is Monday and I need comfort food.


----------



## MontyMaude

Flamingoes said:


> Bread sauce never tastes of anything to me but onion sauce :drool:
> 
> Jacket potatoes are gorgeous though but I actually do like them done in a microwave when they go all hard and cacky :lol:
> 
> Nice to see you about xx


I love bread sauce made with onion sautéed in butter then adding in the bread crumbs full fat milk and a glug of cream with a good sprinkle of black pepper and ground cloves :drool: but the doctor has put me on a vey low fat diet and it's really dull 

I wash my spuds then I score the top of them and sprinkle some salt on then in microwave for 5 minutes then in the oven for 30 minutes and the go really crispy and yum.


----------



## Guest

Jonescat said:


> Macaroni cheese, because it is Monday and I need comfort food.


Homemade pizza, with the same senitments!!!


----------



## ballybee

Chippy tonight for us, we both had battered smoked sausage and chips from my work (my day off so had a wee treat)


----------



## Guest

8tansox said:


> Had roast chicken yesterday, so having the left-overs for that, disguised as a risotto or something....what ever it is, I can't wait, I'm starving.


Chicken & chorizo jambalaya | BBC Good Food

Love that recipe as a way to use up the left overs from the sunday roast, so tasty!!!


----------



## loubyfrog

Chilli for us,sadly not SLs recipe as I didn't get to the shop for her special ingredient 

Was a bit bland as only had 2 clove of garlic and the stuff I'd grown had mutated into mini onions.:angry:


----------



## Shiny

I'm eating leftover lamb and roast potatoes from dinner with the parents this weekend. I'm so hungry, I don't think I can wait.


----------



## tincan

Not particularly hungry tonight ..... so for me was just some baby new pots , with cornish salty butter , grated extra mature cheese , spring o's & beetroot & a dollop of mayo ......


----------



## cinnamontoast

Had OH's gumbo. He was late back from looking for a misper, I added the prawns and okra last minute so they were still juicy and tasty. 

May also have eaten a Wonka's Nice Cream.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Fishcake, chips and mushy peas for me.

Made vegetable broth earlier out of bits in the fridge that need using up. Also made some vegetable sauce to batch up and freeze, again from things that need using up in the fridge.


----------



## Guest

Not 100% sure at the moment, but likely to be cauli cheese with chesnut mushrooms and bacon lardons and...something!!!


----------



## Flamingoes

I've avoided food today, can't bear to put it in my body but I've got some lovely, healthy things in for tomorrow :w00t:


----------



## loubyfrog

Gammon,cauli cheese,actifry spuds and petit pois (hark at me speaking all posh)

I'm still hungry and could happily go and gatecrash someones bonfire party for a bowl of pie & peas and a slab of parkin.


----------



## gorgeous

loubyfrog said:


> Gammon,cauli cheese,actifry spuds and petit pois (hark at me speaking all posh)
> 
> I'm still hungry and could happily go and gatecrash someones bonfire party for a bowl of pie & peas and a slab of parkin.


What the eck is parkin? 

We had liver and bacon casserole with mash, steamed cabbage and carrots! Dunno wot will be the noisiest 2 nite..our bottoms or fireworks!


----------



## lymorelynn

Just off to cook bangers and mash :thumbup1:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Flamingoes said:


> I've avoided food today, can't bear to put it in my body but I've got some lovely, healthy things in for tomorrow :w00t:


You're a very bad Flams!!! Try and eat something, for your worried mad old dog lady stalker 

Cauliflower cheese!! Is this something about November, as I've got a cauliflour and am going for the full cheese tomorrow night! Will have to be done with a mature cheddar, with grated parmesan on top


----------



## Flamingoes

Sleeping_Lion said:


> You're a very bad Flams!!! Try and eat something, for your worried mad old dog lady stalker
> 
> Cauliflower cheese!! Is this something about November, as I've got a cauliflour and am going for the full cheese tomorrow night! Will have to be done with a mature cheddar, with grated parmesan on top


Nah not today and it's taking the thread off topic if you nag me so :001_tt2: xx


----------



## cinnamontoast

Found a bonus takeaway curry in the big freezer!! Huge bonus!! Chicken saag and mushroom rice!! Amazing! I like the pickles that go with almost more-hot mango chutney, hot lime pickle, brinjal pickle.


----------



## loubyfrog

gorgeous said:


> What the eck is parkin?
> 
> We had liver and bacon casserole with mash, steamed cabbage and carrots! Dunno wot will be the noisiest 2 nite..our bottoms or fireworks!


Parkin is like a spicy cake made with black treacle,golden syrup,oats and mixed spice.

Think it's a Yorkshire delicacy and it's cracking i tell thee.:thumbup:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Flamingoes said:


> Nah not today and it's taking the thread off topic if you nag me so :001_tt2: xx


Well I will be nagging you tomorrow, on here or anywhere, there's nowhere you can hide!! 



loubyfrog said:


> Parkin is like a spicy cake made with black treacle,golden syrup,oats and mixed spice.
> 
> Think it's a Yorkshire delicacy and it's cracking i tell thee.:thumbup:


I thought it was from Lancashire originally, and has made it over the border, or maybe it's something that crosses borders, a bit like black pudding?!


----------



## loubyfrog

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Well I will be nagging you tomorrow, on here or anywhere, there's nowhere you can hide!!
> 
> I thought it was from Lancashire originally, and has made it over the border, or maybe it's something that crosses borders, a bit like black pudding?!


Sssssh...If its something nice its from Yorkshire,if its horrible we'll let the lancys take the credit


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

loubyfrog said:


> Sssssh...If its something nice its from Yorkshire,if its horrible we'll let the lancys take the credit


What a cunning plan!!!


----------



## Guest

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Cauliflower cheese!! Is this something about November, as I've got a cauliflour and am going for the full cheese tomorrow night! Will have to be done with a mature cheddar, with grated parmesan on top


No parmesan here, i've failed!!!  Gonna have to get some tomorrow night though for spaghetti and meatballs...have you any tips for seasoning pork meatballs SL? We normally use beef to make ours and don't wish to make them inedible!!!
:lol:


----------



## gorgeous

loubyfrog said:


> Parkin is like a spicy cake made with black treacle,golden syrup,oats and mixed spice.
> 
> Think it's a Yorkshire delicacy and it's cracking i tell thee.:thumbup:


Sounds as if it would go down well with a cup of yorkshire tea!


----------



## Guest

Sleeping_Lion said:


> You're a very bad Flams!!! Try and eat something, for your worried mad old dog lady stalker


What she said...just don't try and create another 'healthy' shake FFS!!!


----------



## lilythepink

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Well I will be nagging you tomorrow, on here or anywhere, there's nowhere you can hide!!
> 
> I thought it was from Lancashire originally, and has made it over the border, or maybe it's something that crosses borders, a bit like black pudding?!


The scots think they invented black pudding.lol

I always thought parkin came originally from lancs too.


----------



## lilythepink

Having noodles. Husband is having noodles with chicken. and chilli sauce.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

jon bda said:


> No parmesan here, i've failed!!!  Gonna have to get some tomorrow night though for spaghetti and meatballs...have you any tips for seasoning pork meatballs SL? We normally use beef to make ours and don't wish to make them inedible!!!
> :lol:


I usually use a mixture of pork and beef, plenty of salt and pepper, are you putting some chilli in? Egg for binding, obviously, but also, importantly stick your balls in the fridge to rest :yesnod:

Once they're well rested and the shape is set, make sure you brown them off in hot fat, before finishing in the oven, you need to brown the outside quickly to stop them falling apart.



gorgeous said:


> Sounds as if it would go down well with a cup of yorkshire tea!


Aye!!


----------



## gorgeous

Good grief ..I am sitting here drooling like an underfed retriever reading what some of you lot have for your tea....if you ever fancy a bit of company I will bring the wine and great company....


----------



## Guest

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I usually use a mixture of pork and beef, plenty of salt and pepper, are you putting some chilli in? Egg for binding, obviously, but also, importantly stick your balls in the fridge to rest :yesnod:
> 
> Once they're well rested and the shape is set, make sure you brown them off in hot fat, before finishing in the oven, you need to brown the outside quickly to stop them falling apart.


Salt, pepper and chilli is a go my dear...normally add a sprinkle of cumin and coriander to the 100% beef jobbies as well. As i say, first time making pork meatballs!!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

jon bda said:


> Salt, pepper and chilli is a go my dear...normally add a sprinkle of cumin and coriander to the 100% beef jobbies as well. As i say, first time making pork meatballs!!!


I'd be tempted to add the coriander to the sauce, as it might get lost in the meatballs as they're cooked for longer, that's if it's the fresh stuff? I'm assuming you're doing a tomato based sauce to have with them?


----------



## paddyjulie

Boring porridge


----------



## Guest

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'd be tempted to add the coriander to the sauce, as it might get lost in the meatballs as they're cooked for longer, that's if it's the fresh stuff? I'm assuming you're doing a tomato based sauce to have with them?


Will most likely forgo the cori this time and just do the basics...or start shopping at Ikea...do they still sell meatballs?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

jon bda said:


> Will most likely forgo the cori this time and just do the basics...or start shopping at Ikea...do they still sell meatballs?


Ewwwwww, I wouldn't buy anything from Ikea, let alone the meatballs!


----------



## ballybee

Dinner tonight was pasta in a tomato, onion and herb sauce, very tasty but I'd wish I had bread and butter to go with it ( got my asda shop coming tomorrow ) so I could mop up the sauce


----------



## Lurcherlad

Quorn cottage pie and mixed vegetables


----------



## chichi

Leftover Lasagne from last night (made enough for 2 days) and for those that didn't want...Fish and Chips from M & S.

Always have to do two meals in this house, as it's a rare day everyone wants the same thing.

Should have had my Mum's approach to dinner time....it was whatever was on the menu for that day or "[email protected] all" .... we generally went with whatever Mum had cooked


----------



## Toby Tyler

Just ate lunch. Leftover meatloaf sandwich on a kaiser bun and tea. Now that I know how to brew tea properly.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Toby Tyler said:


> Just ate lunch. Leftover meatloaf sandwich on a kaiser bun and tea. Now that I know how to brew tea properly.


Now then, you should know, when I was a wee gal, I was taught proper etiquette. I used to have to stand with my back to a door frame to ensure I had a proper posture, and walk across the room with books on my head, and was taught not only to make a proper cuppa, but to pour it into china teacups!!


----------



## simplysardonic

The others had pork cooked in beer with onions, mushrooms & carrots, I had a cheese & mushroom pastie (all home made of course), served with cauliflower, sprouts, roast potatoes & gravy.

It was delicious


----------



## Toby Tyler

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Ewwwwww, I wouldn't buy anything from Ikea, let alone the meatballs!


Didn't they find horse meat in Ikea's Swedish meatballs? :shocked:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Toby Tyler said:


> Didn't they find horse meat in Ikea's Swedish meatballs? :shocked:


It wouldn't surprise me if they found it in the flatpack furniture!!


----------



## Toby Tyler

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Now then, you should know, when I was a wee gal, I was taught proper etiquette. *I used to have to stand with my back to a door frame to ensure I had a proper posture, and walk across the room with books on my head,* and was taught not only to make a proper cuppa, but to pour it into china teacups!!


We had to do that too, well it was mostly my sisters and me having fun and trying to act posh. But never was I taught how to make a proper cuppa! I wasn't using hot enough water.  In our family we drank out of mugs.


----------



## Valanita

I had prawn cocktail & a roll & butter. OH had jellied eels. Yucky yuck yuck! But he loves them.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Toby Tyler said:


> We had to do that too, well it was mostly my sisters and me having fun and trying to act posh. But never was I taught how to make a proper cuppa! I wasn't using hot enough water.  In our family we drank out of mugs.


Oh gawd, my Nan was a stickler for a proper cuppa, and she wasn't even Yorkshire, well, she lived here, but was Scottish. She used to teach me to go through a ritual, where we'd scald the tea pot, then reboil the water to make the tea. And then you need to watch the tea leaves, once they've sunk to the bottom, it's ready - so you don't technically need a strainer for proper tea. And with bone china cups, it is always milk first, otherwise you risk cracking the china.


----------



## tincan

Valanita said:


> I had prawn cocktail & a roll & butter. OH had jellied eels. Yucky yuck yuck! But he loves them.


I love prawns Val , no matter which way they come .... Jellied eels just the thought makes me want to ( where's the heave ) emoticon ...

Do you eat whitebait ? that is something else i cannot do


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Just about to go and start the cheese sauce for cauliflower cheese, and I'm having sausages (since it's national sausage week) and oak smoked back bacon.


----------



## Valanita

tincan said:


> I love prawns Val , no matter which way they come .... Jellied eels just the thought makes me want to ( where's the heave ) emoticon ...
> 
> Do you eat whitebait ? that is something else i cannot do


I hate whitebait all those fishy eyes. Yuck! OH likes those too.

I like scallops, crab, lobster, prawn, shrimps, in fact all the expensive shellfish.
Not a great fish lover, but if a takeaway I have either dover or lemon sole, or scampi.* Love Scampi*

Tonight we have beef stew, I've just put it in the oven, with mixed veg, gravy & crunched & sprinkled oxo cubes.


----------



## Guest

Well, tonight is meatball night...just waiting for my partner in crime to get in from work!!!  And national sausage week...do we do sausage casserole or individual toad in the holes?


----------



## loubyfrog

jon bda said:


> Well, tonight is meatball night...just waiting for my partner in crime to get in from work!!!  And national sausage week...do we do sausage casserole or individual toad in the holes?


Toad in the hole :001_tt1::001_tt1: Might have that tomorrow.

I've had a curry ready meal for one it was rank and only 400 cals so I'm starving yet again.

Enjoy ya meatballs Jon....bet they're going to be well scrummy.


----------



## button50

Well I've got toasted fruit loaf. Had a headache all day and wasn't in the mood to prepare anything to take to work. So now im starving and this thread is just making jealous. Oh well ill fill up on the free tea and coffee.


----------



## Guest

loubyfrog said:


> Toad in the hole :001_tt1::001_tt1: Might have that tomorrow.
> 
> I've had a curry ready meal for one it was rank and only 400 cals so I'm starving yet again.
> 
> Enjoy ya meatballs Jon....bet they're going to be well scrummy.


I hope so...starving myself here now!!!  And as for the individual toad in the hole, i saw a guy called Andy Bates doing these on his TV show...they looked lush...

Oblong individual pie dish, 1 sausage in there, batter mix in, in the oven. But then he did caramelised onion and homemade apple sauce to go with it, put some of the onion and apple on the toad in the hole and literally ate it like you would a hot dog...amazing!!!
:lol:


----------



## Guest

button50 said:


> Well I've got toasted fruit loaf. Had a headache all day and wasn't in the mood to prepare anything to take to work. So now im starving and this thread is just making jealous. Oh well ill fill up on the free tea and coffee.


You need to demand free biscuits as well!!!
:thumbup1:


----------



## button50

jon bda said:


> You need to demand free biscuits as well!!!
> :thumbup1:


Might bring that up in my next meeting. We do get free fruit so least im going to have a very healthy night.


----------



## westie~ma

Tonight its an easy meal, salmon thai fishcakes with chilli sauce and salad, none of it homemade, having a night off. 

Is it really national sausage week? Kids had sausage chilli pasta last night and weekend I'm planning on doing cassoulet


----------



## Flamingoes

Promised I'd eat and not be a drama queen and I have 

Had a gorgeous cauliflower cheese with some warm french bread followed by lots of lovely fruit (apple slices, blueberries, strawberries, grapes, kiwi pineapple and other bits of fruit based fruits).


----------



## Guest

Flamingoes said:


> Had a gorgeous cauliflower cheese


FOOD OF THE GODS!!!

I do like a good cauli cheese...does it show?
:blushing:


----------



## chichi

Chicken breasts with Southern Fried Coating...Boiled New Potatoes...Coleslaw.

There's a massive Iced Bun begging me to eat it but may just save it until TV time later, with a nice cup of tea :thumbup1:


----------



## Flamingoes

jon bda said:


> *FOOD OF THE GODS!!!
> *
> I do like a good cauli cheese...does it show?
> :blushing:


Fact :yesnod:

I made it myself and it was all nut-meggy and I did the proper rue (don't know if that's how you spell it but it hasn't got a wiggly red line under it so it must mean something, somewhere :lol: ) but with spelt flour and then mustard and proper seasoning and I genuinely had this thread going through my head all the time because it makes me proud when I eat and I was excited to tell everyone esp SL who knows how I struggle with food.

It had three cheeses and it was overly effin lovely and thanks to this thread I don't feel (too) guilty


----------



## MCWillow

Cheese and onion on toast :yesnod: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> Cheese and onion on toast :yesnod: :thumbup:


Step up to it my dear, you needs a toastie maker you do!!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Flamingoes said:


> Fact :yesnod:
> 
> I made it myself and it was all nut-meggy and I did the proper rue (don't know if that's how you spell it but it hasn't got a wiggly red line under it so it must mean something, somewhere :lol: ) but with spelt flour and then mustard and proper seasoning and I genuinely had this thread going through my head all the time because it makes me proud when I eat and I was excited to tell everyone esp SL who knows how I struggle with food.
> 
> It had three cheeses and it was overly effin lovely and thanks to this thread I don't feel (too) guilty


Oooooh nutmeg sounds a nice addition, I often put a teaspoon of wholegrain mustard in mine. Glad you enjoyed your tea tonight, can't beat a good cauliflower cheese, I love it, still have half left for tomorrow night


----------



## debijw

Home made ham fried rice and Chinese chicken curry.:thumbup1:


----------



## tincan

Oh my word ... Nutmeg ( pinch) always has to go in cauli- cheese  brings the flavour out ..... Tis also good with smoked Paprika or Chilli , its also nom with spring o's ( bulb end) added 5 mins before serving ...


----------



## sharonbee

Chicken Thighs, Risotto, Mediterranean veg, cous cous and a raiti dip for us today.


----------



## gorgeous

Home made chicken curry with pilau rice and naan bread for us nom nom nom!


----------



## DoodlesRule

Last night was going to do spag bol but son & his girlfriend invited themselves round. He is on a fitness thing at the min and she is pregnant, spicey stuff gives her hearburn so instead did fillet steak, salad and a few french fries. Am a bit [email protected] at cooking steak and it was damn expensive so got my chefy son to do the steaks was heaven on a plate


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

I had the remains of the cauliflower cheese, with a bit of green stuff, and a fabulous pork chop from the local farm shop. The girls got the left over fat off the chop, we all enjoyed our tea


----------



## westie~ma

The kids had schnitzel with beans and chips, DS came back from skiing with the school a few year back raving about schnitzel, Lidl to the rescue.

I'm not hungry yet, had a late lunch, so later I'm planning on doing vegetable burgers and salad for myself.

Its a funny week this week, hubby away Tues and Thursday so messed up me doing my meals from scratch


----------



## lilythepink

chinese curry( from a packet)lol and rice here.


----------



## Hanwombat

Tomato, garlic, mushroom, feta cheese with pasta


----------



## lymorelynn

Lasagne .. I'd rather have spag bol but himself prefers lasagne


----------



## Valanita

We ate the remainder of the stew I made yesterday. Why does it always taste better the second time.


----------



## Guest

Chicken burgers and homemade wedges here...Pringles for pudding!!!
:lol:


----------



## CKins

We're having meatball pasta bake tonight. YUM!


----------



## westie~ma

Takeaway from my favourite chinese in the world


----------



## gorgeous

Going out for our tea tonight...Friday night is cant cook, wont cook night!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Left over veggie broth with soft squishy bread, and then off to the pub for a pint or two, I'm sure stout must count as food??!!


----------



## Flamingoes

Hanwombat said:


> Tomato, garlic, mushroom, feta cheese with pasta


:drool: Pm, me some please


----------



## Goldstar

Beefy baked potatoes with melted cheese and salad tonight


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Goldstar said:


> Beefy baked potatoes with melted cheese and salad tonight


Ooooh they sound nice!! What do you put in them?


----------



## Aurelie

Spicy marinated chicken with red pepper, red onion, salad and tzatziki folded over in a warmed naan with some skinny fries and a glass of wine.


----------



## Goldstar

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Ooooh they sound nice!! What do you put in them?


Well when the jacket potatoes are cooked I cut the top off, scrape all the potato out of the skins, mash in corned beef and worcesteshire sauce with the potato, all squeezed back in the skins with cheese on the top then baked .... It's very yummy


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Goldstar said:


> Well when the jacket potatoes are cooked I cut the top off, scrape all the potato out of the skins, mash in corned beef and worcesteshire sauce with the potato, all squeezed back in the skins with cheese on the top then baked .... It's very yummy


They sound scrummy, a bit like a quick corned beef hash!


----------



## Goldstar

Sleeping_Lion said:


> They sound scrummy, a bit like a quick corned beef hash!


Yep  bet they'd be nice with beans squeezed in there somewhere but I'd doubt there'd be room


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Goldstar said:


> Yep  bet they'd be nice with beans squeezed in there somewhere but I'd doubt there'd be room


I'd be tempted to squish some fried onions in there and serve baked beans on the side


----------



## Valanita

Today I am cheating & getting a couple of ready meals out of our freezer, probably cottage pies.


----------



## lymorelynn

Not decided yet - it may be kippers or it may be fillet steak for himself and duck breast for me


----------



## chichi

Chicken Fajitas....very yummy indeed they were!!!

Even better, OH made them (his signature dish) as he came home early....soooooo lovely to have a meal cooked for you


----------



## button50

Curry being delivered to work for me WHOOOOPPPPIIIEEE!!!


----------



## Hanwombat

Home made pizza


----------



## lymorelynn

Steak and duck won over kippers :thumbup1:


----------



## button50

Great Curry however I am now very sleepy at my desk, Oh well 2 hours till Gin o clock!!!


----------



## Guest

lymorelynn said:


> Steak and duck won over kippers :thumbup1:


Sounds like an unfair fight if you ask me, steak and duck tag teaming kippers!!!
:lol:


----------



## sharonbee

We were exhausted after being up all night delivering kittens and were too tired to cook so we went to Morrisons and had fish and chips in the cafe


----------



## tincan

Tonight we had slow cooked pork ribs with ginger , garlic & chilli topped off in the oven with honey ....... Crusty bread , sour cream with red onion & cucumber .... Battered onion rings ( supermarket) & home made wedges ...... Stuffed & K---nackered


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Finally got round to making fig parcels which are now chilling in the fridge, so fig parcels - stuffed with figs wrapped in serrano ham, sat on goats cheese and caramelised onions - served with spicy vegetable stew for me a bit later. Fig parcels are sat in the fridge, will bake them in a while


----------



## tincan

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Finally got round to making fig parcels which are now chilling in the fridge, so fig parcels - stuffed with figs wrapped in serrano ham, sat on goats cheese and caramelised onions - served with spicy vegetable stew for me a bit later. Fig parcels are sat in the fridge, will bake them in a while


They sound scrummy , i absolutely adore figs ...... deffo a must try in this house


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

tincan said:


> They sound scrummy , i absolutely adore figs ...... deffo a must try in this house


Will post a photo when they're done to give you an idea of how to construct them. But the recipe, for anyone who wants to try them, or make up something similar, is an 8oz mix of short crust pastry (enough for four fig parcels) - I use half lard, half butter, although for veggies you can switch to the veggie equivalent. Leave the pastry in the fridge to rest.

Finely slice a large red onion, and in a saucepan melt enough butter to cover the bottom, add 4 tablespoons balsamic vinegar, and two heaped teaspoons of sugar. Add the onions, pop a lid on and let them simmer down and soften until nearly all the juice has gone. Then let this cool.

Trim the chewy bit off the top of your figs, and wrap with serrano ham, it takes about two slices for each fig. Then portion up the pastry into quarters, roll into balls, and then flatten and roll each bit into a round. To help shape them, use a shallow small bowl, in the bottom, sprinkle a bit of flour before you start adding the rest of the ingredients. Put in a good slice of soft goats cheese, and sprinkle fresh or home dried sage (much better flavour) on top. Around this, pack some onions, then sit the fig on top, and pull the parcel around so it resembles a big fig.

Grease and line something like 2 small loaf tins, and pop in two per tin. Melt some butter, and brush over the parcels, then sprinkle lightly with rock salt. Then pop into the fridge to allow the pastry to set properly for at least half an hour. Bake on approx 180 degrees, for 25-30 mins, or until they're properly done.


----------



## chissy 15

On my own tonight so making cauliflower cheese as I'm the only one who likes it  May chill with a glass of red as well.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

chissy 15 said:


> On my own tonight so making cauliflower cheese as I'm the only one who likes it  May chill with a glass of red as well.


I'm always on my own! And regularly just chill with a glass (or three) of red


----------



## Lurcherlad

Me, OH and son are off to friends for an Indian takeaway. Fave.


----------



## loubyfrog

Sat night is Takeaway night here....Tbh,today I'd rather have meat and veg with lots of thick gravy.

Oooooh,I've changed my mind I'd rather have Bangers and mash but it would be sulk city in this house if i put that on the table instead of a greasy probs cold chinese.


----------



## ForestWomble

Not really hungry so having fish fingers, rice and baked beans.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Animallover26 said:


> Not really hungry so having fish fingers, rice and baked beans.


That sounds like a very bizarre concoction!!! Enjoy


----------



## ForestWomble

Sleeping_Lion said:


> That sounds like a very bizarre concoction!!! Enjoy


I normally have fish fingers, rice and veg, felt like baked beans instead 

Strange mix but need something to cheer me up.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Animallover26 said:


> I normally have fish fingers, rice and veg, felt like baked beans instead
> 
> Strange mix but need something to cheer me up.


Hey, I'm a great believer in your body telling you what's best for you, if you crave fishfingers, rice and beans, then that's obviously what you need


----------



## Indiandpuppy

veggie chilli tonight


----------



## Guest

Indiandpuppy said:


> veggie chilli tonight


Non veggie chilli here tonight!!!  And tomorrow night will be bangers and mash, after seeing loubyfrogs post i am now craving it...
:lol:


----------



## Valanita

We just had a takeaway, OH & me chicken & chips, Son kebab & special potatoes.


----------



## oggers86

I had chilli wraps which were very yummy!!


----------



## lucyandsandy

I just had everything left in the fridge covered with chopped tomatoes. It was interesting


----------



## Roger Downes

Ahh its Saturday night, and i can feel a Burger and Chips coming on....not very healthy but sooooo yum yum!!


----------



## VickynHolly

Steak, chips and onion rings. Enough steak left over for Holly to have for dinner as well.


----------



## leashedForLife

wide whole-wheat noodles [yolkless] tossed with roasted garlic tomato sauce,
& water-packed [drained] tuna. :001_smile: Mmm.

6-grain bread, garlic butter, shredded Parm.

Dessert will be dried Calimyrna figs & ripe bananas.


----------



## 8tansox

"Heart attack on a plate!" 


Which consisted of:

Sirloin steak fried in butter
Mushrooms, onions and tomatoes, fried in butter
Oven chips

Tiramisu.....


Edit: We don't have a deep fat fryer as we like to keep our food healthy - hah, that's a laugh tonight!!


----------



## moggiemum

fish fingers, spuds crushed with olive oil, andddddddd bbbbbbbbaked bbbbbeans:thumbsup: love em, with lashings of mayo and grated cheese

my ex used to do a meal called fish finger suprise, the surprise was if you managed to find any fish finger in there lucky!
im gonna write a book - great meals on a [email protected] budget, or great meals on a [email protected] cooker, atm have a baby belling electric cooker/mini oven with two rings, can still do a roast though, but usually to stressed and burnt to eat it after

i want sausage and mash too now


----------



## tincan

moggiemum said:


> fish fingers, spuds crushed with olive oil, andddddddd bbbbbbbbaked bbbbbeans:thumbsup: love em, with lashings of mayo and grated cheese
> 
> my ex used to do a meal called fish finger suprise, the surprise was if you managed to find any fish finger in there lucky!
> im gonna write a book - great meals on a [email protected] budget, or great meals on a [email protected] cooker, atm have a baby belling electric cooker/mini oven with two rings, can still do a roast though, but usually to stressed and burnt to eat it after
> 
> i want sausage and mash too now


Yumm my O/H hates mash .... can't remember last time i had it ..... so this wk we will have sausage n mash ..... fried onions , & mushrooms too 

Why are'nt you in bed mrs


----------



## moggiemum

ive got good painkillers and a guiness, start antibiotics tomorrow, cant drink on them , and it is a special occassion,.... again ,its silly sausage saturday, and next week its monster mash monday, hehehe


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> ive got good painkillers and a guiness, start antibiotics tomorrow, cant drink on them , and it is a special occassion,.... again ,its silly sausage saturday, and next week its monster mash monday, hehehe


Painkillers and guinness for tea, oh yes. Happy dreams Monster mash monday and silly sausage saturday Ì´ll buy that cookery book right away. What about the rest of the week? Or is it more guinness and painkillers? 

We have a bacon butties for tea. All those tuck shop threads by MrMagic made me want bacon butties. Had to make a cheese cake too. Next will be bangers and mash with beans. OMG, I´m starting to eat like the English.

Chip pan will be next and that is the first step to down the satan´s culinary road :devil:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Will be a roast chicken dinner, once I've got round to it, after the dogs have had a quick blast!


----------



## simplysardonic

Sunday roast here :thumbup1: then I am going to bake cookies for pudding (the big, chewy, American kind, with chocolate chips & walnuts)


----------



## Valanita

Family meal, for the 5 of us. Roast lamb with all the veg & trimmings. OH is cooking it so it will be edible. :biggrin: His idea, he cooks.:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> ive got good painkillers and a guiness


I could go for a pint of the black stuff or several!!! 

Tea is bangers and mash...gonna have mine with beans and a runny fried egg i think.


----------



## simplysardonic

jon bda said:


> I could go for a pint of the black stuff or several!!!
> 
> Tea is bangers and mash...gonna have mine with beans and a *runny fried egg* i think.


Ooooh no not snotty eggs! Unless you mean with a soft yolk  the white bit needs to be totally cooked


----------



## Guest

simplysardonic said:


> Ooooh no not snotty eggs! Unless you mean with a soft yolk  the white bit needs to be totally cooked


Soft yoke hon, don't panic!!! Its the only time i like a soft yoke in a fried egg though...if its in any form of sammich i have to have the yolk broken and then fried both sides...


----------



## simplysardonic

jon bda said:


> Soft yoke hon, don't panic!!! Its the only time i like a soft yoke in a fried egg though...if its in any form of sammich i have to have the yolk broken and then fried both sides...


Yup same here, & I always put ketchup, mustard & mayo on the yolk too :biggrin: as I'm not really that keen on the taste of the yolk but I wouldn't want it to go to waste


----------



## LolaBoo

Jacket Spuds here this evening with beans and cheese for OH and il have coleslaw and cheese, had a roast on friday


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

What??? You don't leave the yolk runny for sandwiches??!! But that's the best bit about a fried egg buttie, the yolk is all runny and drips over your fingers, nothing better than a fried egg buttie with squishy bread and runny yolk


----------



## Guest

Sleeping_Lion said:


> What??? You don't leave the yolk runny for sandwiches??!! But that's the best bit about a fried egg buttie, the yolk is all runny and drips over your fingers, nothing better than a fried egg buttie with squishy bread and runny yolk


Boiled eggs and soft yolks = WIN!!!

Fried eggs and soft yolks = FAIL!!! (99.9% of the time)

I like to be able to taste everything in a buttie, not have it all swimming in yolk!!!


----------



## Toby Tyler

Yesterday I actually had tea!  What would normally be supper but a bit earlier and served with tea. Isn't that tea? Butter chicken samosa and vegetable samosa accompanied by a pot of Lady Grey. 

Couldn't believe the grocery store deli had samosas! There's still a tandoori chicken samosa waiting in the fridge for lunch or tea. 

Haven't decided on breakfast, still on second cup of coffee. Can't decide on potato pancakes or a breakfast sandwich made with egg, cheese and sausage on a bun.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

jon bda said:


> Boiled eggs and soft yolks = WIN!!!
> 
> Fried eggs and soft yolks = FAIL!!! (99.9% of the time)
> 
> I like to be able to taste everything in a buttie, not have it all swimming in yolk!!!


Oooooh my goodness, so tempted to red rep for that blasphemy!!


----------



## Guest

Toby Tyler said:


> a breakfast sandwich made with egg, cheese and sausage on a bun.


Very much this...see if you have any bacon as well!!!


----------



## Guest

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Oooooh my goodness, so tempted to red rep for that blasphemy!!












:lol:


----------



## Toby Tyler

jon bda said:


> Very much this...see if you have any bacon as well!!!


We call it a Bodega sandwich, what they serve in the neighborhood bodegas in New York.

You beat the egg with just a bit of water and pour it into a hot buttered pan in a thin layer. Then plop the cheese in the center. Fold the corners up over the melting cheese, then put it on a soft bun with bacon and/or sausage. Yum Yum. I won't need lunch.

Can't deal with runny yolks :skep: They have to be cooked.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Toby Tyler said:


> We call it a Bodega sandwich, what they serve in the neighborhood bodegas in New York.
> 
> You beat the egg with just a bit of water and pour it into a hot buttered pan in a thin layer. Then plop the cheese in the center. Fold the corners up over the melting cheese, then put it on a soft bun with bacon and/or sausage. Yum Yum. I won't need lunch.
> 
> *Can't deal with runny yolks :skep: They have to be cooked*.


:skep:

*shakes head in disbelief*

There is NOTHING, absolutely NOTHING as scrummy as an organic egg, with a runny yolk, whether it's boiled, fried or poached.

Wanders off still shaking head and muttering about heathens..........

Edited to add, I'm off to find a whopping, gurt big handbag!


----------



## Toby Tyler

Sleeping_Lion said:


> There is NOTHING, absolutely NOTHING as *scummy *as an organic egg, with a runny yolk, whether it's boiled, fried or poached.


You got that right! Poached eggs blurgh :skep: Why not just eat them raw?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Toby Tyler said:


> You got that right! Poached eggs blurgh :skep: Why not just eat them raw?


Ya b*gga, stop stealing letters out of my posts


----------



## loubyfrog

Sorry SL...I'm with Jon on "Yolkgate" 

Runny yolk in boiled eggs and soldiers,on sarnies hard yolk.

The hard yolk is the best bit of the sarnie...yum yum!!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

*sigh*

Sometimes you know when you're onto a loser. I don't know, can't believe people don't like runny yolks in their fried egg sarnies, you don't know what you're missing!!


----------



## Guest

Sleeping_Lion said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Sometimes you know when you're onto a loser. I don't know, can't believe people don't like runny yolks in their fried egg sarnies, you don't know what you're missing!!












Sorry!!!
:lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

jon bda said:


> Sorry!!!
> :lol:


Ooooh ya rotta!! Just you wait, I'll post something you think is really scrummy for tea, you'll ask me for my secret recipe, and........


----------



## Guest

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Ooooh ya rotta!! Just you wait, I'll post something you think is really scrummy for tea, you'll ask me for my secret recipe, and........


I'd still feck it up anyway!!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

jon bda said:


> I'd still feck it up anyway!!!


I can believe that, I mean, after all, you just have no idea about fried egg butties


----------



## Guest

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I can believe that, I mean, after all, you just have no idea about fried egg butties












:lol:


----------



## loubyfrog

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Ooooh ya rotta!! Just you wait, I'll post something you think is really scrummy for tea, you'll ask me for my secret recipe, and........


Jon...you can't be horrible to SL...They are the cooking guru on PF (apart from fried eggs)


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

jon bda said:


> :lol:


Now that's just one step too far, a PINK bow?? Chuff


----------



## Guest

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Now that's just one step too far, a PINK bow?? Chuff


I have one in my hair every day!!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

loubyfrog said:


> Jon...you can't be horrible to SL...They are the cooking guru on PF (apart from fried eggs)


I'm not sure about that, I'm thinking some people probably think it rhymes with cooking!


----------



## gorgeous

I know its not the right time of year but have just had a ham salad and it was lovely....really nice and fresh! 

What are you lovely lot feasting on tonight?


----------



## sharonbee

gorgeous said:


> I know its not the right time of year but have just had a ham salad and it was lovely....really nice and fresh!
> 
> What are you lovely lot feasting on tonight?


We have salad regularly throughout the year too. your ham salad sounds lovely.

We had kedgeree tonight.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

More roast chicken dinner today, bubble and squeak style veggies, absolutely delicious!! 

Now I've got to think of something to do with the rest of the chicken over the next couple of days.


----------



## gorgeous

sharonbee said:


> We have salad regularly throughout the year too. your ham salad sounds lovely.
> 
> We had kedgeree tonight.


Your tea sounds nice too!


----------



## Valanita

Just eaten, egg, bacon, mushrooms & bubble & squeak.


----------



## loubyfrog

I concocted a lovley spicy pasta with what i had in the fridge and I have to blow my own trumpet (der der der derrrrrrrrr) and say it was gorgeous.

Bacon,chorizo,peppers and garlic all fried off with a bit of cayenne pepper then wanged the pasta in last minute and gave it a good old toss........scrummy yummy in my tummy


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

loubyfrog said:


> I concocted a lovley spicy pasta with what i had in the fridge and I have to blow my own trumpet (der der der derrrrrrrrr) and say it was gorgeous.
> 
> Bacon,chorizo,peppers and garlic all fried off with a bit of cayenne pepper then wanged the pasta in last minute and gave it a good old toss........scrummy yummy in my tummy


Sounds good, I'd have stirred in some grated parmesan, always goes well with that sort of concoction


----------



## moggiemum

braising steak ,spuds,carrot,swede,onion,greens,mushroons,bean-sprouts,herb/spice , all in a big stew pot, with bread.

mince pie for pudding

looking forward to leftovers tomorrow


----------



## Flamingoes

I hadn't eaten for three days, like a big tit, but today it's been a massive bowl of fruit, a cheese croisant and chinese chips and curry sauce :yesnod:


----------



## loubyfrog

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Sounds good, I'd have stirred in some grated parmesan, always goes well with that sort of concoction


I was going to but it was off....smelt rather fruity to say the least.

Had to make do with some grated mature cheddar plonked on top instead.


----------



## loubyfrog

Flamingoes said:


> I hadn't eaten for three days, like a big tit, but today it's been a massive bowl of fruit, a cheese croisant and chinese chips and curry sauce :yesnod:


Flams.....You need to eat more and often ya big Tit.


----------



## Flamingoes

loubyfrog said:


> Flams.....You need to eat more and often ya big Tit.


Noo I wasn't very well was all, nowt serious


----------



## moggiemum

mmmmmmmmmmmm., i had chip/curry sauce a couple o days ago , love it

i got an aversion to fruit atm, i know i should eat it but its cold on the teeth, apple pie with custard i could cope with that, yes


----------



## loubyfrog

moggiemum said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm., i had chip/curry sauce a couple o days ago , love it
> 
> i got an aversion to fruit atm, i know i should eat it but its cold on the teeth, *apple pie with custard* i could cope with that, yes


Oooooh yes please,I could so wolf down a slice or two...The pie has to be hot and the custard cold though.


----------



## leashedForLife

yummy soup - made it yesterday. :yesnod:

Lentils, beans, pasta stars, carrots, potato, tomato... luscious, brothy, warm.
Whole-grain toast to dunk.


----------



## moggiemum

loubyfrog said:


> Oooooh yes please,I could so wolf down a slice or two...The pie has to be hot and the custard cold though.


yummy, ive had flambayed bananas in wood's navy rum, with cold custard , it has to be cold with this, amazingly good


----------



## Guest

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Now I've got to think of something to do with the rest of the chicken over the next couple of days.


Find that jambalaya recipe i posted up!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jonescat

Potatoes boulangere if they ever cook! I always forget how long they take. And chickpea/beetroot stew. And then I am inviting myself to Moggiemum's for pud.


----------



## moggiemum

haha if you mean the rum/bananas/custard you are about 1yr too late, i did it as a xmas pudd for my friend with the bottle of woods navy rum i bought him, happiness is only real when shared

but your dinner sounds D-lish, whats tatties boulangere? i love beetroot


----------



## Jonescat

Oh boo hiss!

Layers of thin sliced spud and onions, covered in stock and baked until all melty and lovely.


----------



## lymorelynn

Just a light tea tonight, bacon sandwiches - tomorrow we are having lunch at Bournemouth Uni's catering department. They have a great restaurant run by the students :thumbup1:


----------



## astro2011

Having a Harvester takeaway tonight. Baby rack ribs and mashed potato.


----------



## Jackie99

Chicken breast with a jacket spud and cheesecake for later


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

One of my fig parcels tonight with spicy veg stew.

Tomorrow, I'll be doing a chicken risotto, making stock from the bones and skin of the roast chicken I did on Sunday. I've got some shitake mushrooms to put in there, so will be using all home made stock etc, and add in some very finely sliced spring greens as well.


----------



## Valanita

Prawn cocktail with a roll & butter. OH had jellied eels. Yuck!


----------



## loubyfrog

Had a day from cooking today after ranting yesterday that no-one ever cooks for me so OH made homemade burgers with actifry chippies.


----------



## myshkin

I've just made a steak and ale pie with leftovers from the Sunday joint - casseroled the filling for 2 hours today, waiting till 8 to put the pie in the oven ready for when OH gets back from football training. Really looking forward to dinner tonight!


----------



## tincan

SL meant to thank you for the fig recipe , i have it saved and most certainly will be trying  

Tonight we have Chicken , leek & mushroom pie cooked in white wine and cream ( naughty) NOT..... puff pastry top ( Jus roll )  .... Carrot batons & hassleback roasted new pots , tis the only way i can get the O/H to eat baby new potatoes  I have some asparagus with mine he will not eat that at all ..... ut:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

tincan said:


> SL meant to thank you for the fig recipe , i have it saved and most certainly will be trying
> 
> Tonight we have Chicken , leek & mushroom pie cooked in white wine and cream ( naughty) NOT..... puff pastry top ( Jus roll )  .... Carrot batons & hassleback roasted new pots , tis the only way i can get the O/H to eat baby new potatoes  I have some asparagus with mine he will not eat that at all ..... ut:


Oooooh, I love new potatoes, and asparagus!!!! Sounds delicious!

Let me know what you think of the fig parcel recipe, I love stuff like that as it's a really good contrast of flavours with salty and sweet.


----------



## moggiemum

myshkin said:


> I've just made a steak and ale pie with leftovers from the Sunday joint - casseroled the filling for 2 hours today, waiting till 8 to put the pie in the oven ready for when OH gets back from football training. Really looking forward to dinner tonight!


MMM mmmmm, i can almost smell it , wetherspoons do a lovely one , the expensive one is D-lish, but the less expensive one is good too and you get a free pint with it, bitter please


----------



## Flamingoes

Tonoght was home made veggie sushi; shushi rice, nori seaweed, wasabi, then various veg such as fennel, spring onion, tomatoes etc in the middle :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

Might do chicken, bacon and leek bake i think...


----------



## Mirx3

peppered pork steaks, potatoes and cabbage! yummmm!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Tonight it is chicken and mushroom risotto, with the addition of finely sliced greens towards the end, and grated parmesan


----------



## Royoyo

Sketty bog with garlic bread


----------



## tincan

Slow roasted belly pork , Cauli-cheese , green beans & shallots


----------



## Valanita

Egg on toast. OH is having cheese & tomatoes on toast, but his cheese has to be not melted & the tomatoes seared. Boy is he a fussy sod!


----------



## MontyMaude

I am having chicken in white wine with mash potato


----------



## Flamingoes

Prickly cheese and warm crusty Fred


----------



## tincan

Flamingoes said:


> Prickly cheese and warm crusty Fred


I hope Fred is'nt warm and crusty  watch your tongue Flam on those prickles , they are a sod to remove with tweasers


----------



## lymorelynn

Quail with bacon lardons, shallots and mushrooms cooked in white wine, with chips, green beans and tender stem broccoli.
strawberries for afters


----------



## Flamingoes

BROCCOLI and BREAD. I can't tell you how much I despise that phone :mad5:



lymorelynn said:


> Quail with bacon lardons, shallots and mushrooms cooked in white wine, with chips, green beans and tender stem broccoli.
> strawberries for afters


What IS it with you and quails :skep:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Flamingoes said:


> BROCCOLI and BREAD. I can't tell you how much I despise that phone :mad5:


But we all love it 

PS what happened to the prickly cheese??


----------



## lymorelynn

Flamingoes said:


> BROCCOLI and BREAD. I can't tell you how much I despise that phone :mad5:
> 
> What IS it with you and quails :skep:


Ha ha - we have a local quail farmer


----------



## Flamingoes

Sleeping_Lion said:


> But we all love it
> 
> PS what happened to the prickly cheese??


Threw it out :frown2:



lymorelynn said:


> Ha ha - we have a local quail farmer


Ah :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Flamingoes said:


> Threw it out :frown2:


Cheese??!! Went in the bin??!! My God my dogs would be giving me evils all night if I threw cheese out


----------



## Goldstar

Flamingoes said:


> BROCCOLI and BREAD. I can't tell you how much I despise that phone :mad5:
> 
> What IS it with you and quails :skep:


Broccoli and bread? As in a broccoli sandwich ut:


----------



## Flamingoes

RIGHT to clear this up before the thread gets closed 

It was BROCCOLI cheese as in cauliflower but more vitamins for me in broccoli so I made that and warm crusty bread to dip in the cheese sauce.

SL I have done nothing wrong with cheese but that would have been like eating a porcupine :frown2:

What Lynn does with quails (despite what she says about 'the farmer' ) is no ones business but hers 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Flamingoes said:


> It was BROCCOLI cheese as in cauliflower


We have actually made this in the past after getting everything going and then realising there was no cauli florets in the freezer!!!
:lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Flamingoes said:


> RIGHT to clear this up before the thread gets closed
> 
> It was BROCCOLI cheese as in cauliflower but more vitamins for me in broccoli so I made that and warm crusty bread to dip in the cheese sauce.
> 
> SL I have done nothing wrong with cheese but that would have been like eating a porcupine :frown2:
> 
> What Lynn does with quails (despite what she says about 'the farmer' ) is no ones business but hers
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I dares ya to post that from ya phone :001_tt2::001_tt2:


----------



## Flamingoes

jon bda said:


> We have actually made this in the past after getting everything going and then realising there was no cauli florets in the freezer!!!
> :lol:


I thought of you when I posted it actually but do you think it goes as well as cauliflower? I sort of like the green googly bits that lurk around and Jon (sorry SL) I saw your post on the any old [email protected] thread and replied but if you didn't see it then I hope everything works out and gets sorted for you xx



Sleeping_Lion said:


> I dares ya to post that from ya phone :001_tt2::001_tt2:


Stop that :skep:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Corned beef hash tonight, really enjoyed it


----------



## Flamingoes

Big bowl of fruit, and then I'll quite likely eat a bowl of jalpenos :lol: 

Stay classy and all that :lol: 

My dad THRIVES on corn beef hash and it always smells amazing when it's cooking


----------



## 8tansox

We have M&S Curry for two; one side dish of rice, two mains dishes, one chicken curry one vegetable curry, two starters, 4 onion bahjis , all for £10.00. Can't be beaten, especially when I've been outside, on my feet for most of the day today.


----------



## lymorelynn

kippers


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Flamingoes said:


> Big bowl of fruit, and then I'll quite likely eat a bowl of jalpenos :lol:
> 
> Stay classy and all that :lol:
> 
> My dad THRIVES on corn beef hash and it always smells amazing when it's cooking


It's one of my *guilty pleasure* meals, and so easy to make, well, it is the way I do it!

Hmmmm, fruit and jalapenos....... :001_tongue:


----------



## Flamingoes

lymorelynn said:


> kippers


*examines*

Lynn you're a mod on a PET forum; surely you can see that's a quail :mad2:


----------



## BenBoy

I just had a fish pie and peas, the fish pie was homemade by hubby with smoked haddock, salmon, prawns and cod


----------



## loubyfrog

Chips mushy peas and gravy from the chippy.

Been a busy bee today and didn't even think about Tea until half 6 and realized the chicken breasts were still in the freezer.


----------



## tincan

Fat Friday Feed here tonight ...... Lazy , lazy  

Southern Fried chick drumsticks / thighs ( sainsburys) ... Spicy wedges ( home made ) sour cream with cucumber & red onion .... Onion rings & stuffed jalapenos ..... Probs at about 10.30 ish or later


----------



## leashedForLife

sunflower-seed butter & Neufchatel cheese on sprouted multigrain,
2 Cortland apples cored & quartered - & decaf with 2% milk. 

Now i'm having a cranberry & almond scone, just because. Long day - left at 10:30-AM to reach rehearsal 
@ 12:30, picked up my mail, paid 3-mos on the postal-box, just got back @ 5-PM.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

More corned beef hash! Which I am very much looking forward to after having spent a full day outside in the fresh air, battling my way through brambles, over/under logs and branches etc


----------



## Jonescat

Baked potato, aduki bean chilli, tiny yellow tomatoes. Lemon drizzle cake. I love frosty days


----------



## CaliDog

I am making slimming world curry tonight it's in the slow cooker as we speak it can be done in a pan on the hob but my oven is broken. . . Ok it sounds gross but it's so good and really healthy

1 tin of mushy peas
1 tin of beans
1 tin of tomatoes
Curry powder

Blend the mushy peas, beans, and tomatoes down until smooth and add curry powder to taste. That makes the sauce then add whatever meat and veg you like yummy yum yum!!


----------



## Lavenderb

Hairy Bikers chicken and ham tangle pie tonight :drool:


----------



## Guest

Lavenderb said:


> Hairy Bikers chicken and ham tangle pie tonight :drool:


Try their Fidget Pie...nom nom


Shropshire Fidget Pie - Recipe - Hairy Bikers


----------



## BenBoy

We are having home made shepherds pie with roasted butternut squash. This shepherds pie has dried apricots in it and its yummy!


----------



## paddyjulie

Gammon and Chips....yummy !!


----------



## BenBoy

Sleeping_Lion said:


> More corned beef hash! Which I am very much looking forward to after having spent a full day outside in the fresh air, battling my way through brambles, over/under logs and branches etc


David made corned beef hash with fresh beetroot in! It was lovely!


----------



## Dante

Sweet pepper duck legs and egg fried rice - custard tart for pud (whole 10" one left at work yesterday, brought it home for OH to take in to work today, he forgot.. More for me!  )


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Roast chicken dinner, with all home made roast veggies, Yorkshires and stuffing, and some green stuff so I feel slightly healthy


----------



## Lurcherlad

Mexican chicken fillets for OH and son (son's request )

Stuffed mushrooms for me

with roast potatoes, Brussels sprouts, carrots, broccoli and gravy


----------



## loubyfrog

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Roast chicken dinner, with all home made roast veggies, Yorkshires and stuffing, and some green stuff so I feel slightly healthy


I missed my Sunday roast today,been too busy to cook ...Haven't had anything yet,will probs just make a sarnie or something later.

Hope yours was scrummy SL.


----------



## Summersky

Roast lamb, mint sauce, roasties, green beans, broccoli, carrots and gravy - and a veg tart for one of us.

Fat free fruit cake for afterwards.


----------



## simplysardonic

A Sunday roast of pork (them), mushroom pasty (me), potatoes, green beans, sprouts, mashed swede & carrot, gravy & Yorkshires for us, followed by ice cream in various flavours (raspberry ripple, some Ben & Jerry's Core Sundae thing that was on offer & Carte D'Or of some flavour or other) :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Cauli cheese with chesnut mushrooms and some diced pancetta...think me and Shelley might both be pregnant though, she fancies some prawn crackers with it and i want rice...
:crazy:


----------



## simplysardonic

jon bda said:


> Cauli cheese with chesnut mushrooms and some diced pancetta...think me and Shelley might both be pregnant though, she fancies some prawn crackers with it and i want rice...
> :crazy:


Apart from the pancetta, that sounds lush!


----------



## Guest

simplysardonic said:


> Apart from the pancetta, that sounds lush!


It'll be veggie quarter pounders tomorrow night for me and Shellley my dear!!!


----------



## moggiemum

very late dinner here, chicken drumsticks dunked in smoked paprika, chilli flakes, drizzle of honey, roasted sweet peppers and rice, yum yum


----------



## leashedForLife

WW angel-hair pasta salad - with Alaskan tinned salmon, herbs, EVOO, & Bragg's vinegar,
mixed into the pasta. Mmm.


----------



## moggiemum

whats EVOO?


----------



## Jonescat

Just had this :
Bristol Vegetarian

All you do is roast butternut squash (keep the skin on, its lovely when roasted), beetroot and shallots in the oven, then pile them onto green spinach leaves and scatter with pomegranate seeds.

To make the dressing, mix pomegrante syrup/molasses with balsamic vinegar and extra virgin olive oil together and drizzle it over the salad.

Scrummy!

PS EVOO= Extra Virgin Olive Oil I think


----------



## Flamingoes

Sorry but can someone reassure me if it's night or day and sorry to inter pt xx


----------



## tincan

Flamingoes said:


> Sorry but can someone reassure me if it's night or day and sorry to inter pt xx


It's nightime .... Flams .... Almost 11.45pm


----------



## Mirx3

Didn't get to have my roast yesterday so having it tonight!

Roast chicken, with potatoes, carrots and cabbage  and gravy of course!


----------



## moggiemum

spicey beef ragu and pasta with grated cheese on top mmmmmmmmmm, i need a roast soon


----------



## BoogieWoogie

hamwiche sandwich... these are defiantly up their with the fish-finger sandwich.


----------



## Leanne77

I've just had a large triple choc cookie and a whole 120g bar of Oreos Dairy Milk, does that count as tea? Probably not a good idea after suffering with sickness feeling all day lol.


----------



## Jonescat

Sausage and mash, home grown greens. It's a Monday again.


----------



## leashedForLife

moggiemum said:


> what's EVOO?


ooh, yer gonna kick yerself, :smilewinkgrin: - Extra-Virgin Olive Oil.
Everyone's fave non-hydrogenated natural oil, ain't it?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Cheese and biscuits, had a very late lunch, so don't feel hungry


----------



## leashedForLife

potato pancakes & cheese blintzes - 
all topped with unsweetened hot applesauce. 'Twas all _SCRUMPTIOUS._ :001_tt1:


----------



## reddd123

chicken and chips 

surely there should be a rule that you should have to post a picture of the meal as well, because they all sound amazing! (mostly  )


----------



## cinnamontoast

OH made roast chicken breasts with crispy skin, chorizo and roasted vegetables. Triple yum!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

cinnamontoast said:


> OH mad roast chicken breasts with crispy skin, chorizo and roasted vegetables. Triple yum!


Mad chicken!! Everybody's favourite


----------



## Valanita

We had egg, bacon, mushrooms and bubble & squeak. Not a healthy option in sight.


----------



## Kitty_pig

We had rib-eye steak with jacket potato, steamed carrots and steamed broccoli .............yummy :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## lymorelynn

Cottage pie made with left-over beef from yesterday, with peas and cauli. I find cottage pie/shepherds pie very boring though - anyone got any tips to liven it up? I put Worcestershire sauce in it to give it a bit of bite but it needs something else.


----------



## moggiemum

maybe a bit of mustard in the mash on top or horseradish mash on top,mmmm

or do a spicey beef version and for the mash do a combination of sweet potatoe and floury potatoe mashed with creame fraishe/soured cream<<really cant spell that,lol,

i love my monster mash- anything goes, swede, carrot, sweet peppers, lovely and colourful

with curly kale, and leftover for bubbley beefy squeak the next morning


----------



## moggiemum

leashedForLife said:


> ooh, yer gonna kick yerself, :smilewinkgrin: - Extra-Virgin Olive Oil.
> Everyone's fave non-hydrogenated natural oil, ain't it?


yes yes yes dont rub it it, actually it good rubbed in after i ve well and truly kicked myself


----------



## Mese

This thread reminded me , I forgot to eat today


----------



## CKins

I'm going to Mum and Dad's for dinner tonight. We're (Mum, Nan and I) off to the theatre to see Ghost the Musical, so Mum is getting dinner ready for us all when I finish work so we can head up to the show in time 

Not sure what we're having, but Mum is a great cook so it'll be yummers whatever


----------



## tincan

Slow cooked Brisket with onions, carrots,leeks,mushrooms,parsnips , and a good dollop of creamy horseradish mash..... If my O/H comes in tonight and says I can smell gruel , he will be wearing the crockpot


----------



## aronmatt3

I had some chips with tea just now and I thing this is the best combination for anyone.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Rib eye steak, decided to treat myself after a week on call! Probably with chips


----------



## gorgeous

Hubby any I are having an Indian take away with plenty of red wine and going to watch the new Micky Flanagan DVD...this will be once the little ones are in bed!


----------



## princeno5

hubs on nights tonight,so just had roast beef,roast pots,carrots,swede,sprouts,peas,and gravy.very nice.have got homemade apple pie and custard later before he goes.


----------



## Sal1972

Mese said:


> This thread reminded me , I forgot to eat today


OMG how can you forget to eat  If I don't eat something at least every couple of hours I get shaky (and not to mention moody!)


----------



## Sal1972

Jacket spuds tonight, as I'm having an Avon party later and dinner needs to be over and done with as quickly as possible.

Plus the kids are having swimming lessons after school and they will want to eat as soon as they walk through the door.

At least with jacket potatoes they can be cooking while we're out :thumbup1:


----------



## Jonescat

We're having roast tonight because we are doing the Hunger Games double bill tomorrow. Practising vegan Christmas options so we are having something called Thanksgiving Meatless Loaf. Bit nervous about it but we'll see how it goes! Spuds, kale and gravy to go with. 

If any is still hungry then it is banana and blueberry cake for pud.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Responding to this thread lately has made me realise that we are ordering a takeaway every week  Really got to stop!

However, tonight we are having: pizza for son and Chinese for me and OH


----------



## Valanita

We had steak & kidney pie with potatoes & mixed veg.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

we had slow cooked chili con carne rice, cheese, sour cream and rice x


----------



## 642

Spag Bol - my brother went overboard with the spices according to everyone else; I like it spicy


----------



## Quirk

Pasta and homemade pesto


----------



## Sophiebee

Having a late roast today as we had a lazy day and ive only just got round to cooking! Ive put a big pot of stew on as well for the week, as its my fave winter comfort food


----------



## lymorelynn

Staying at my parents for a few days so it's really nice to cook :thumbup: Last night mum made a great paella and tonight we had quail


----------



## Rikalaily

Having Ham, eggs, chips and beans tonight. Haven't had it in ages and it's one of my 6y olds favourites


----------



## Valanita

Egg, bacon & bubble & squeak, forgot to buy mushrooms.


----------



## Sophiebee

The stew i made last night... Yummy, and im about to make cookies for afters


----------



## lymorelynn

Lunch out with my parents today so just a snack this evening - tiger roll with cheese


----------



## tincan

Slow cooked chicken casserole , with herby dumplings and greens ... I cooked the chook yesterday in the slow cooker , then left it in it overnight in the fridge ..... Succulent and juicy yum ( aye i'm pretty proud ) scooped the fat off the broth , added veggies , herbs , dash white wine , on all afternoon ...... bought lazy ready made dumpling mix , added herbs & a bit of Parmesan , 25 mins in the cooker , then into the oven to crusty them off


----------



## Guest

tincan said:


> Slow cooked chicken casserole , with herby dumplings and greens ... I cooked the chook yesterday in the slow cooker , then left it in it overnight in the fridge ..... Succulent and juicy yum ( aye i'm pretty proud ) scooped the fat off the broth , added veggies , herbs , dash white wine , on all afternoon ...... bought lazy ready made dumpling mix , added herbs & a bit of Parmesan , 25 mins in the cooker , then into the oven to crusty them off


I made the mistake of putting herb dumplings on top of a stew once...made a rod for my own back. Now i am NOT allowed to make a stew without the bloody things!!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Sausage, chips and beans 

Just for info, just the two sausages, and the girls will each get a bit as well


----------



## Valanita

Prawn cocktail with a wholemeal roll. OH as usual had jellied eels. Yuck!


----------



## cinnamontoast

Pizza, but on a plate. Dogs had the crusts. I think I'm psychic cos I just knew we were having pizza as I drove home  Odd.


----------



## Mese

Im being naughty and lazy , just ordered in a lamb tikka curry w/ mushroom rice and of course the obligatory poppadums w/ mango chutney 

I firmly believe you should get jailtime if you dont order poppadums when ordering from an Indian Takeaway


----------



## DoodlesRule

A Gordon Ramsey Omelette  the recipe is hidden on the AOC thread!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Well the girls had a bit of sausage and a few chips each, so I'm their favourite mum at the moment (and only mum).

Cinnamontoast, I never eat the crusts, but pizza lasts me for two or three meals normally, so the girls get quite a few treats off one pizza. 

Mese, I completely agree! You've got to have poppadoms, I love raita with them as well


----------



## gorgeous

A pint of tap water.


----------



## Meezey

No idea till I get home at 11  but no doubt it will be amazing as OH is making it


----------



## Royoyo

Beef stew and dumplings


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

gorgeous said:


> A pint of tap water.


And???? Why just tap water???


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell

Not had anything all day, waiting for shopping to come

Wll either be lasagne, pizza or tuna curry


----------



## gorgeous

Sleeping_Lion said:


> And???? Why just tap water???


Been a bit poorly!

Might try glass of red in a bit though...that will either make or break me!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

gorgeous said:


> Been a bit poorly!
> 
> Might try glass of red in a bit though...that will either make or break me!


I'm already there


----------



## gorgeous

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm already there


First or second bottle?


----------



## Mese

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Mese, I completely agree! You've got to have poppadoms, I love raita with them as well


They dont do raita or id have had that , delicious


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

gorgeous said:


> First or second bottle?


First!!! 

bottle of red


----------



## DoodlesRule

Sleeping_Lion said:


> And???? Why just tap water???


Trust me you don't want to know

Hope you feeling gorgeous again soon Gorgeous  and wine really is not a good idea yet


----------



## lymorelynn

pre-made seafood rissotto from Waitrose - lazy because I've just driven home from the Midlands. It was very nice though:thumbup1:


----------



## tincan

Cajun chicken salad for the man of the house & Prawn salad for me , though I don't do cucumber , lettuce or cottage cheese ..... Probs the coldest night of the year was -5 at 7am ... and we eat salad


----------



## Jonescat

Chilli made by the OH. Cup of tea. Love the feeling you get if you drink just the right temperature of tea after eating a hot chilli.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Nibbles here for tea tonight, I'm not feeling that hungry, so I'm just gonna have a few picks, I've got some nice bits in, olives, cheese etc. 

Oh, and a glass of wine, or two


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

We area having a rarity, almost as rare as the dodo, takeaway pizza, is the Oh's birth day tomorrow, but as I work from home and my work commitments are hectic to say the least and he wants pizza, well tonights the night x


----------



## moggiemum

not having much of an appetite atm, the mind is willing but the body isnt
so lots of nice fantasies about food.

aslo my cooker has all of asudden started tripping the electrics inmy front room so having to use the microwave

just managed a defrosted homemade spicey carrott soup with sesame seeded chunky white bread toasted , yummy

wasso funny though or rather not actually to begin with 

my bf brought the toast in on a plate with a mug of what i thought was a lovely much needed mug of steaming hot tea

barely put my lips against the mug and though thats the thickest curdled milk ever, eewww, it wasnt he had put the soup in a mug was lovely once i got over the shock 

i once had a glup of cold black tea thinking it was cola, weird.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

moggiemum said:


> not having much of an appetite atm, the mind is willing but the body isnt
> so lots of nice fantasies about food.
> 
> aslo my cooker has all of asudden started tripping the electrics inmy front room so having to use the microwave
> 
> just managed a defrosted homemade spicey carrott soup with sesame seeded chunky white bread toasted , yummy
> 
> wasso funny though or rather not actually to begin with
> 
> my bf brought the toast in on a plate with a mug of what i thought was a lovely much needed mug of steaming hot tea
> 
> barely put my lips against the mug and though thats the thickest curdled milk ever, eewww, it wasnt he had put the soup in a mug was lovely once i got over the shock
> 
> i once had a glup of cold black tea thinking it was cola, weird.


Nutta!!


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

OMG it was beautiful x


----------



## astro2011

Quiche and chips


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

astro2011 said:


> Quiche and chips


That reminds me, when I used to work in a bakery, we used to get people asking for kwitchee


----------



## gorgeous

Plain jacket spud with lettuce. Yes odd concoction. But ones tummy still a tad delicate. Maybe a vodka and tonic will kill off the last of them nasty tummy bugs! :yikes:


----------



## Meezey

I don't know till I get home lol OH says he's been an purchased something nice for dinner......


----------



## Guest

Chicken tikka masala, the chickens marinading in the fridge and i've just finished the masala sauce...fingers crossed it turns out okay!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## moggiemum

just checking jon , as you were craving chips and curry sause at 11 am this morning

sounds good

im spoiling my dinner by having a chocolate milkshake and carrott cake until i decide what dinner to have


----------



## Jackie99

I just had a huge piece of homemade cheese and onion quiche, followed by two homemade welshcakes and washed down with a large rose wine.  :wink5:


----------



## Lurcherlad

Homemade tomato, garlic, chilli, tuna & prawn sauce on pasta, with garlic bread.


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> just checking jon , as you were craving chips and curry sause at 11 am this morning


I think Shelley would kill me if i did chips with it my dear!!!
:lol:


----------



## leashedForLife

whole-wheat penne rigata, with roasted-garlic red sauce... Nummy.

Then i had Organic Valley eggnog for dessert.  No shame.


----------



## Sophiebee

Chicken korma, im feeling abit lazy as ive been on a cleaning spree today, so its an out of the jar job


----------



## SarahBee

Chicken Casserole that was slow cooked on Thursday


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Chicken and mushroom pie, chips and mushy peas


----------



## Lurcherlad

Pork escalope slow cooked in gravy for the boys, salmon fillet for me with roast potatoes, broccoli, carrots, Brussels and peas


----------



## tincan

Twas chicken fajitas for us tonight , other half had his on a plate with garlic bread .... Mine was in a wrap , as it should be :biggrin:


----------



## CRL

crispy lettuce with baby salad leaves, tomatoes, cucumber, celery, prawns, mozzerella and a dash of light balsamic dressing.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Dry cured smoky back bacon, free range egg, black pudding, fried mushrooms, baked beans and a hunk of squishy brown bread with butter.


----------



## Guest

Homemade lasagne and chips... 

*burps*


----------



## patterdalelass

last night was slow cooked smoked gammon with carrots,swede and potatoes,with sprouts cooked with smoked bacon,onion and caraway seeds.
Tonight will be homemade chilli.


----------



## CKins

Tonight I'm going to make a minced beef cobbler, with cheese and rosemary scones and probably some peas on the side. A first for me, hope it's as yum as I want it to be


----------



## tincan

Slow roasted pork belly .... Cauli-cheese & braised red cabbage with apple


----------



## Kitty_pig

We are having chinese chicken with rice tonight


----------



## CKins

CKins said:


> Tonight I'm going to make a minced beef cobbler, with cheese and rosemary scones and probably some peas on the side. A first for me, hope it's as yum as I want it to be


The cobbler I made last night was amazing! I was well chuffed with it. Will definitely be going on my list of good dinners to make again in the near future


----------



## MariaB

Today I'm fasting  but I made Steve a green onion Korean pancake.


----------



## moggiemum

^^^wow i like the sound of that^^^:thumbup1:
veggie or meat?
is green onion ,like spring onion?

i had very lazy but very yummy mash with an "s" and a fray bentos beef pie in a tin, 25mins in the oven and kettle on
still got broken hob but oven works,
yesterday i cooked chicken and veg casserole ,had some leftover for a starter today so not too unhealthy
cooking on a budget atm, trying to save a few pennies for xmas, means im actually eating healthier


----------



## Lurcherlad

Son, chicken in a bun with lettuce, peppers, cucumber, carrot crudités and a side portion of hash browns. Me the same, but a spicy bean burger instead of chicken. Yum


----------



## MariaB

moggiemum said:


> ^^^wow i like the sound of that^^^:thumbup1:
> veggie or meat?
> is green onion ,like spring onion?


This particular one is vegetarian but you can put just about anything in a Korean pancake. The green onion is spring onion used in its entirety


----------



## moggiemum

MariaB said:


> This particular one is vegetarian but you can put just about anything in a Korean pancake. The green onion is spring onion used in its entirety


mmmmm, are they shallow or deep fried?, could i be really cheeky and ask for a recipe no rush as i havent got a working hob atm


----------



## MariaB

moggiemum said:


> mmmmm, are they shallow or deep fried?, could i be really cheeky and ask for a recipe no rush as i havent got a working hob atm


Sure: The batter is made up with ½ cup of rice flour, ½ flour, 1 cup water (put the water in the freezer for 10 minutes as it needs to be really cold), 1 tsp soybean paste, and ½ tsp sugar. Whisk it all together and then leave to settle in the fridge for half an hour.

You can use whatever you want in the pancake but if you do want to use green onions: wash well and cut into 3 pieces. Heat up some oil (3 tbls) in a frying pan and cook the onions on a high heat for about 5 minutes. Pour the batter over the onions and don't stir. This is now a good time to add things like prawns, scallops, sausage. Give the pancake a press with a flat spatula and cook on a fairly high heat for 1 minute. I then add a beaten egg yolk and spread it over the top of the pancake but that's optional. Allow to cook for another minute until the underside is a nice crispy brown. Flip the pancake over. I tend to do this by throwing the pancake! and cook for a further minute.

The dipping sauce for this pancake is very important.
Mix 2 tbs soy sauce, 1 tbs vinegar, 1 ts sugar or honey, chopped onion, chopped green or red chili peppers, and 1 ts roasted sesame seeds.

You should be able to get all these ingredients in a good supermarket.


----------



## moggiemum

hey thanks for that, love it, i have most of the ingredients , just need soy-bean paste and a working hob, sooon hopefully , ive booked marked this page, i ll be back


----------



## cinnamontoast

Mystery chili. It was in the freezer, neither of us had any idea who made it or when  Nice, tho! I dropped some spaghetti on the oven door handle, Bear had fun trying to suck it all up!


----------



## moggiemum

haha my cat loves spaghetti , still trying to get him to do lady and the tramp with the dog


----------



## simplysardonic

Tonight we're having spag bol :thumbup1: I'm having a veggie one made with mushrooms


----------



## Space Chick

Poached salmon with broad bean and leek risotto


----------



## Jonescat

Pasta with mushroom and thyme sauce.


----------



## CKins

We're doing homemade 'KFC' with chips. A bit of a naughty treat for a Friday


----------



## Guest

Sausage, chorizo and bean casserole here, gonna have it with a bit of pasta i think...had spuds in one form or another quite a few times this last week!


----------



## Lavenderb

Roast chicken, roast spuds, sprouts, carrots and stuffing


----------



## Guest

Lavenderb said:


> sprouts


Whats the ETA for another post about you trying to break wind politely then?
:lol:


----------



## cinnamontoast

Steak marinated in liquid smoke, wedges, onions.


----------



## lymorelynn

Roast pork, roast potatoes, stuffing and veg followed by mince pies for pudding


----------



## Lavenderb

Homemade Pasties and homemade banana cake both made by my daughter followed by chilling out with hot chocolate and a bar of cadburys creations , friggin bliss :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## cinnamontoast

Cheese night, mentioned briefly yesterday, my wish is his command! Plus the outside of the house is now adorned with many lights! Very pretty! What a guy!! :001_wub:


----------



## Burrowzig

I've had mine. Rice and carrots with spinach. The rice is brown basmati, and cooked with puy lentils (3 parts rice to 1 part lentils). Chopped carrots go in a steamer over the top, simmer 12 minutes, then add the spinach, cook another 8 minutes. Grate some cheese over the top and eat. Cheap and nutritious, and tastes nice too.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Pizza! I rarely have this, but just fancied something quick and easy, and I had a Morrison's own brand one in the freezer, piled high with toppings.


----------



## lymorelynn

Good old spaghetti bol tonight :thumbup1:


----------



## CRL

i had lean beef burgers with a babybell inside. with homemade oven chips and baked beans


----------



## Flamingoes

CRL said:


> i had lean beef burgers with a babybell inside. with homemade oven chips and baked beans


:lol: you self trialled them first?! :yikes:

And broccoli and stilton soup with spinach wilted through it and warm onion bread


----------



## CRL

Flamingoes said:


> :lol: you self trialled them first?! :yikes:
> 
> And broccoli and stilton soup with spinach wilted through it and warm onion bread


i was going to have them for tea today anyway. just thought i could make smaller versions for the meet, as i couldnt think of anything else. it was lush.


----------



## gorgeous

We had jacket potatoes with lots of proper butter....topped with grated cheese (lots off!) and a side salad....all washed down with a glass of pinot grigio..lush!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Sausages, hash browns and baked beans


----------



## 642

I made spicy meatballs in tomato, onion and bacon sauce; I don't cook often so everybody was like "Please don't poison me."!!


----------



## Space Chick

Free range Pork shoulder with the most amazing crackling with a variety of veggies and gravy :thumbup1:

Plenty of pork left over to I'll make my special pork satay with peppers, onions and noodles tomorrow night


----------



## cinnamontoast

Take out curry, chocolate cheesecake.


----------



## Guest

Space Chick said:


> I'll make my special pork satay with peppers, onions and noodles tomorrow night


What time will it be ready?!?!?!


----------



## CRL

2 fillets of sea bass (hacked up by my good self  ) with mixed brocolli, carrots, peas and sweetcorn and some sprouts. mmmmm


----------



## lymorelynn

Tonight we're having a roast pheasant with roast potatoes and what ever veg I lay my hands on first


----------



## astro2011

Having roast beef, Yorkshire puddings and veg. Will post pic once it's complete


----------



## loubyfrog

Space Chick said:


> Free range Pork shoulder with the most amazing crackling with a variety of veggies and gravy :thumbup1:
> 
> Plenty of pork left over to I'll make my special pork satay with peppers, onions and noodles tomorrow night


SC.....every time you post what you cook my mouth automatically starts watering :drool:

I'm hanging my head in shame and admitting to having chinese takeaway in about 20 mins.....Salt & Pepper mini ribs and beef & black bean.


----------



## astro2011

Was yummy


----------



## cinnamontoast

Surf and turf with herby wedges.


----------



## Space Chick

Homemade pizza tonight, baked on my baking stone and topped with chorizo, pepperoni, pancetta, mushrooms, onions, olives, peppers and a mix of mozzarella and cheddar cheese 

Tomorrow nights tea is already on the go..... I'm slow cooking some Ox Cheeks which we will have with Yorkshire puds, veg and gravy 

Hopefully there will be enough left over cheek for a curry on Monday.

Tuesday will be pasta.... Either bacon and mushroom or smoked salmon. I haven't decided yet.

Not that I plan ahead or anything :lol:


----------



## Guest

Space Chick said:


> Homemade pizza tonight, baked on my baking stone and topped with chorizo, pepperoni, pancetta, mushrooms, onions, olives, peppers and a mix of mozzarella and cheddar cheese


I do love a homemade pizza, i always love the fact it ends up about three inches deep when you start sticking the toppings on though!!!


----------



## patterdalelass

Tonight we are having lamby stewy slop.Got some late dated mini corn cobs and sugar snap peas the other day so they have gone in slow cooker with minced lamb and peppers,leeks that were hanging around,onions,garlic and three tins of chopped toms,lamb stock cube and a veg one.
Mite have it with mash either mustard mash or horseradish..hmm wholegrain mustard will go better i think.There is some garlic bread lurking in the freezer so might get that out as well.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Tonight is slow roast belly pork, with roast potatoes, carrots and parsnips, pigs in blankets, and some green healthy stuff.


----------



## Flamingoes

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Tonight is slow roast belly pork, with roast potatoes, carrots and parsnips, pigs in blankets, and some green healthy stuff.


But it's just a lump of fat that's brushed against a pig at some point :yikes: :lol:

And thanks, you, for being there last night with my eating issues; managed a one egg omelet this morning with low fat cheese and some onions :yesnod:

My Saviour, even if you do talk sense in the early hours  xxxxxx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Flamingoes said:


> But it's just a lump of fat that's brushed against a pig at some point :yikes: :lol:
> 
> And thanks, you, for being there last night with my eating issues; managed a one egg omelet this morning with low fat cheese and some onions :yesnod:
> 
> My Saviour, even if you do talk sense in the early hours  xxxxxx


You're welcome hen 

And, oooooooooooooooh no, if you slow roast belly pork (a good four hours), a lot of the fat ends up in the bottom of the roasting pan, so you either put it on a rack, or rest it on top of onions/apples - that way you end up with really crispy crackling, and the meat is just delicious, nom, nom, nom, nom, nom........


----------



## Flamingoes

Sleeping_Lion said:


> You're welcome hen
> 
> And, oooooooooooooooh no, if you slow roast belly pork (a good four hours), a lot of the fat ends up in the bottom of the roasting pan, so you either put it on a rack, or rest it on top of onions/apples - that way you end up with really crispy crackling, and the meat is just delicious, nom, nom, nom, nom, nom........


Oh you're just vile, and I wasted a bl**dy Christmas card on you and everything :lol:

xxxxxx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Flamingoes said:


> Oh you're just vile, and I wasted a bl**dy Christmas card on you and everything :lol:
> 
> xxxxxx


I know, I know, I'm completely pants


----------



## Flamingoes

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I know, I know, I'm completely pants


You are cooking pork in fat!! You're barely knickers, never mind pants :lol:

ETA SL - your're my saviour with food :001_wub:

EA ETA - Jon, you and shelly aren't far behind  xx


----------



## Mese

Steve just brought me a McDonalds ... big mac , large fries and strawberry milkshake


----------



## Valanita

Fish & chips, off to eat it now.


----------



## Guest

Chicken jambalya...chicken is currently roasting in the oven and making my mouth water!!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

I can vouch that the belly pork was not fatty, all the fat rendered down during the cooking, and it is/was absolutely delicious


----------



## Flamingoes

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I can vouch that the belly pork was not fatty, all the fat rendered down during the cooking, and it is/was absolutely delicious


I stand by my initial response - ick :lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Flamingoes said:


> I stand by my initial response - ick :lol:


We had roast potatoes, carrots and parsnips done in goose fat as well


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Hot pot, with bubble and squeak, scrumptious!!


----------



## Fleur

tonight is cheese and biscuits 

Had left over Xmas roast for lunch


----------



## Valanita

We had cold cooked beef & stir fry veg, left over from yesterday. Treacle tart & cream for afters.


----------



## Space Chick

Homemade free range duck liver pate on toast with red onion jam


----------



## Fluffster

Leftover turkey and cheese, and chocolate!


----------



## patterdalelass

Tonight will be sausages and beef burgers with whatever veg is hanging around thrown into slowcooker along with tinned toms and veg stock.


----------



## simplysardonic

Tonight we're having bubble & squeak made from the Boxing Day roast's leftovers, the others are having cold lamb & bacon wrapped sausages with theirs, I'm just enjoying it on its own. For pudding we have various ice cream tubs in the freezer, but mine is the Ben & Jerry's Blondie/Brownie Core Sundae I've resisted for about 3 months :thumbsup:


----------



## Lurcherlad

A smorgersbord, consisting of:

cold meats
cheeses
olives
coleslaw
humus
dips
pickles
hot savouries
baked camembert
crackers
crisps
nachos

followed by a choice of:

xmas pudding
mince pies
chocolate yule log
custard or cream

p.s. diet starts next week


----------



## Royoyo

Turkey dinosaurs, smiley faces and beans


----------



## Guest

Balti chicken...nom nom...


----------



## SarahBee

We're having party food! 

'Tesco Finest Coconut Prawns and Mango Salsa', 'Tesco Finest Moroccan Selection' (spiced lamb and chickpea parcels, and spinach and feta rolls), some mini bacon wrapped sausages, some stuffing, and then cheese and biscuits.

And port


----------



## Space Chick

Whatever I can scoff without too much pain 

I have a throat infection 

Managed some smoked salmon and houmous as both were 'soft'


----------



## moggiemum

mm mmmmm spicey lamb stew, followed by trifle , chocolate log and coffee with bailey's very cosy , nice to be home toovery tired


----------



## Space Chick

Mexican chicken enchiladas here


----------



## mollydog07

Curried turkey.....what else.


----------



## Fluffster

Reluctantly gone back to "proper" food so spaghetti bolognaise for us. Yule log for dessert though!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Just got some atlantic salmon out of the freezer, so posh fish and chips for me later. And I got a chicken out so I can roast it and have a roast dinner tomorrow, and live off the chicken carcass for a few days


----------



## Space Chick

I'd had half a leg of lamb on slow cook today.

So we had a lamb gravy dinner with Yorkshire puddings, roast parsnips, carrots, runner beans and sprouts 

Tomorrow will be smoked salmon pasta


----------



## gorgeous

We had home made fish pie with fresh veggies followed by jelly and squirty cream. Nom nom nom!


----------



## lilythepink

sick of the sight of food.toast for me and bacon and eggs for husband.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Full roast chicken dinner, roast potatoes, Yorkshires, stuffing, the lot, nom, nom, nom.....


----------



## Rafa

I've had spaghetti Bolognese too and an apricot yoghurt.

If I SEE one more roast dinner, I think I'll scream.


----------



## Jonescat

Mushroom stroganoff and rice, bit of green salad. No roasties for a while


----------



## Royoyo

I had pesto pasta with salad and a bit of garlic bread, was lovely


----------



## 642

Buffet tea for me


----------



## cinnamontoast

Gumbo with crayfish tails and kabanos for extra authenticity!


----------



## tashi

Skinheads on a raft with hats on


----------



## CRL

mackerel kebab with a chilli rub, pilau rice mixed with peas, sweetcorn, green beans and carrots.


----------



## Guest

CRL said:


> mackerel kebab with a chilli rub, pilau rice mixed with peas, sweetcorn, green beans and carrots.


That sounds pretty damn nice! Hot dogs for us...well, skinny sausages in rolls, none of them damn tinned pink things!!!
:lol:


----------



## Guest

Royoyo said:


> I had pesto pasta with salad and a bit of garlic bread, was lovely


Love homemade garlic bread here, so much nicer with a ciabatta rather than a rock hard french stick!!!


----------



## CRL

jon bda said:


> That sounds pretty damn nice! Hot dogs for us...well, skinny sausages in rolls, none of them damn tinned pink things!!!
> :lol:


got em from my local asda. they were lush.


----------



## patterdalelass

Homemade leek and potato soup tonight.


----------



## gorgeous

tashi said:


> Skinheads on a raft with hats on


I have been trying to work out what that is. Please enlighten m Tashi..:confused1:


----------



## patterdalelass

gorgeous said:


> I have been trying to work out what that is. Please enlighten m Tashi..:confused1:


Ive been wondering too.


----------



## Space Chick

gorgeous said:


> I have been trying to work out what that is. Please enlighten m Tashi..:confused1:


Beans on toast, I think :confused1:

Tonight we had bacon and mushroom pasta with grilled asparagus :thumbup:


----------



## Iheartcats

Pork chops, apple sauce, new potatoes, sweetcorn, carrots, broccoli and gravy!


----------



## Jonescat

Sort-of-shepherds pie with brown lentils and barley in the base, and savoy cabbage.


----------



## Goldstar

I made corned beef pie tonight


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Af nfythfing fbeginning fwifth fffffffffffffffffffffffffffff faccordifng fto fmy fkeyboardf!f


----------



## tincan

Tonight ..... Meat n tatty pie ..... transported 330 miles from my hometown ( cannot get them here ) 16 of them in the freezer lol .... O/H a relatively healthy ham salad


----------



## patterdalelass

tincan said:


> Tonight ..... Meat n tatty pie ..... transported 330 miles from my hometown ( cannot get them here ) 16 of them in the freezer lol .... O/H a relatively healthy ham salad


We always stock up on Hollands pies when we are back in Lancashire,love their meat n tattie pies and cheese and onion oh and the steak and kidney puddings are very nom nom.


----------



## cinnamontoast

We're doing second Christmas dinner, roast chicken, Yorkshires, stuffing, roast potatoes and parsnips, glazed carrots, broccoli. The OH is making mince pies


----------



## gorgeous

We have hairy dieters thai curry tonight. Got to shift the excess weight put on over Christmas!


----------



## Space Chick

Pork cheeks, stuffing balls, roast Jerusalem artichokes, mashed parsnips, French beans, Brussel sprouts and gravy


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Fffffffricasee! 

Only kidding, picks and nibbles tonight, but I'm planning a beef stew for tomorrow night.


----------



## astro2011

Hunters chicken tonight.


----------



## debijw

Home made chicken and veg pie with steamed baby potatoes, green beans and gravy.


----------



## Space Chick

Spicy prawn pasta with grilled asparagus


----------



## Cazzer

Roasted veg cheesy tortilla with beetroot, carrots, onions, shallots and sweet potatoes. Never made it before but it was yummy!


----------



## Guest

Spag bol!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## CKins

I'm doing minced beef cobbler with cheese and rosemary scones tonight. Got 3 friends coming over, so I hope they'll be impressed 

I've also made lemon posset for pudding which will have a topping of crushed ginger biscuits


----------



## Space Chick

I made an absolutely gorgeous sausage casserole for tea with enough to save and freeze for another day  

Best part is a used a load of allotment veg that had been frozen in the sauce so it was a real cheap and tasty meal. 

The sausages were from the butchers, free range and cost £3.50, add in a few extra ingredients like herbs, spices and a glass of wine and it probably cost £5, so that's only £1.25 a portion! Bargain!


----------



## CRL

liver, bacon and onions, with homemade slimming world chips and steamed veg. was bloody lush


----------



## Jonescat

Pasta bake. Homemade sauce - redpepper, sweet potato and tomato all blitzed together, mozzarellla on top.

Why are sweet potatoes so cheap when they are so good? Pricing fairies must not like them!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Beef cheek stew with dumplings, roasties, neeps and cabbage


----------



## Madmoog

Sooo relieved there is a food post area. I am always nosey about food. Prawn and stir-fried veg Bangalore curry for me tonight made with a 'Spice Doctor' sauce, which was nice. It was cubs night so the children had macaroni cheese earlier.

Mx


----------



## Space Chick

Pan fried Seabass, mashed parsnips, French beans and a white wine and cream sauce


----------



## lymorelynn

Pheasant (courtesy of my brother-in-law who went beating at New Year :thumbup1 casserole, cooked in red wine with shitake mushrooms, carrots, onions, celery and swede - serving with crusty bread and green veg :drool: I can smell it cooking and I'm starving :drool:


----------



## Space Chick

Sounds amazing


----------



## Madmoog

Pheasant sounds lovely for a Thursday night dinner. We had gammon with plum sauce, mustard mash and steamed assorted cabbage. Now I am hiding from the leftover Xmas choccies


----------



## lymorelynn

Space Chick said:


> Sounds amazing


It was delicious


----------



## MariaB

Wow, you guys eat so much chilli!

I'm presently doing 8 weeks commi for a fantastic French chef. Every day I plate up a couple of meals to bring home.

Today we had butterflied pork loin with port jelly, potatoes dauphinoise and asparagus tips wrapped in parma ham. :thumbup1:


----------



## MCWillow

We had aromatic crispy duck with pancakes, shredded spring onions and cucumber, and hoisin sauce - and no, it _wasn't_ from a takeaway :001_tongue:


----------



## CKins

We're having this tonight

Pink Chicken by Chloe Stevens | Secret Family Recipe

Feel free to 'share' away, might help me win the competition!


----------



## Jonescat

MariaB said:


> Wow, you guys eat so much chilli!


We do  Heat is something Brits have always loved - think of horseradish, mustard,ginger, pepper and mature Cheddar, so when chilli arrived we thought we had all gone to Heaven.


----------



## CRL

last night i was at work till 9.30 so i had a prawn salad 
tonight i will be making a chip, egg, tomato, mushroom and pepper bake.


----------



## Space Chick

Medium steak, roast parsnips and Marsala cream mushrooms 

My favourite.... Nom Nom Nom


----------



## Valanita

We had fish & chips. Well, it is Friday.:biggrin:


----------



## astro2011

Had steak pie and mash


----------



## Madmoog

Pasta with pancetta, stir-fried veg, tomato and mascarpone sauce w garlic and herb bread. mmmm


----------



## patterdalelass

Tonight we are having hearty european stew.
Not done this one before,should be interesting.


----------



## cinnamontoast

OH made sticky barbecue chicken wings, potato skins with soured cream and garlic bread with banoffee cheesecake. Love that man!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Chicken and ham pie with chips and mushy peas


----------



## Guest

Balti chicken curry...done the first bit, will be finished later!


----------



## Space Chick

We had a gorgeous Chinese banquet in a restaurant!

Starters.... Chicken satay, crispy seaweed and fried tofu
Soup.... Chicken and sweet corn
Mains.... Ginger and spring onion Scallops, chilli prawns, duck and pineapple, sautéed veg and egg fried rice
Dessert.... Ice cream bomb

All polished off with a bottle of sake 

Nom Nom Nom


----------



## tincan

Fajitas here tonight , spicy nachos & mucho jalapeno's


----------



## 8tansox

Fish and chips from the chippy. They were awful.


----------



## patterdalelass

8tansox said:


> Fish and chips from the chippy. They were awful.


dissappointing..bet you had looked forward to those.


----------



## Goldstar

I'm making roast beef with real gravy, roast potatoes, yorkshire puddings, stuffing balls, savoy cabbage and carrots today.

I'm also making mini fruit cake cupcakes for OH. I've got ingredients left over from Christmas.


----------



## CRL

as im at work till 9,30 i am having a chicken and fruit salad. 
salad leaves, cucumber, tomatoes, grapes, pomegranate, apple and chicken


----------



## Jonescat

Spinach and feta pie with a yeast/bread crust rather than a fattier pastry. Not made it before but it was good.


----------



## kate_7590

I had a tin of vegetable soup


----------



## Cazzer

Homemade vegetable soup with homemade bread


----------



## Guest

Steak pie, chips and gravy...nom nom!


----------



## Madmoog

Roast chicken, gravy, lemon and coriander couscous, carrots and green beans.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Rib eye steak, chips, onion rings, mushrooms and possibly some cauliflower cheese


----------



## Mirx3

Cottage pie 

Yum!


----------



## Valanita

Prawns, think I'll make a prawn cocktail with them & bread & butter.
OH has jellied eels. Yuck!!!!!!!!


----------



## CRL

diet coke gammon with pilau rice and mixed veg


----------



## cinnamontoast

Lasagna made from scratch bar the actual sheets of pasta. Green beans (I had an urge!) and garlic bread made my the OH. Triple yum.


----------



## tincan

Tis Rose Biff here with , carrots , Sprouts , homemade yorkies & homemade Dauphinoise ..... Oh and just a hint of Horseradish in the gravy ( coz the old bloke , hates it ) lol .....


----------



## Cazzer

OH is working today (but will be back later). Made a big pot of Vegetable goulash (some for tonight and some for freezer). Also made a nut roast for tomorrow's dinner. Will have a break for a cheese sarnie and then might make something else for freezer. Not sure what though at moment.


----------



## Madmoog

Veg Chow Mein with chicken satay skewers n selection of prawn 'things' (sesame toast, spring rolls, spicy fritters)


----------



## tincan

Sausage & Liver casserole , with Whole shallots / mushrooms & carrots , served on a bed of Savoy cabbage well actually it was more like a "Mountain" of Savoy cabbage


----------



## leashedForLife

lentil soup with some split-peas added, seasoned with roasted garlic.
:thumbup1: Whole-grain bread, toasted as rusks to dip.

Strawberries w/ real whipped cream [low-fat] for dessert. 

Had oatmeal with dried-cranberries for breakfast, yum!


----------



## Space Chick

Sausage casserole and cous cous


----------



## Flamingoes

Today was red pepper and wensleydale soup with courgettes and pumpkin seeds added, and 2 inches of a granary french stick :yesnod:


----------



## Madmoog

Gammon with plum sauce, baked potato and steamed 'cabbage medley'

Mx


----------



## Jonescat

Cauliflower and pasta in cheese sauce


----------



## lymorelynn

Home cooked ham, egg and chips


----------



## Space Chick

Yesterday I cooked some free range chicken legs... We had some with stuffing, veg and gravy yesterday.

Today, we had the rest in a chicken, bacon and mushroom supreme with tri-colour rice :thumbsup:

Sooooo frugal and tasty


----------



## Guest

Sausage and mash potato with tomato soup poured over it.


----------



## Cazzer

Green peppercorn leek and vin santo risotto. It's yummy!


----------



## lymorelynn

tonight we're having wild game casserole with puff pastry and crusty bread


----------



## ForeverHome

It'll be leftover cat food unless I get to the shops.


----------



## mollydog07

Chicken and leek cup a soup,lovely fresh plain bread outsider for dunking....pkt fish n chips (crisps from yesteryear) big bar whole nut....oh and half pizza.....sssoooo healthy my diet


----------



## Mirx3

Roasting a lamb shoulder tonight 

putting carrots, potatoes and onions under it so all the juices coat the veggies, it is soooo good this way  

Yummyyyy!


----------



## Space Chick

Tonight I'm making Salmon and Cauliflower bake which I will serve with sweet potato chips :thumbup:


----------



## Cazzer

Vegetable hotpot made with carrots, beetroot, pepper, sweet potato, leeks, onions and cooked in a tomato, red wine & marmite sauce. Topped with slices of potato and cheddar


----------



## Valanita

Takeaway fish & chips, when my Son goes & fetches it.


----------



## Guest

Picked up some reduced steak mince earlier...having a go at homemade burgers!


----------



## kate_7590

Something with steak mince.spag bol i reckon..running late tonight aren't I?!


----------



## ForeverHome

It's Burns night, surely I can't be the only person having Haggis?? And I'm not even Scottish!


----------



## Mirx3

ForeverHome said:


> It's Burns night, surely I can't be the only person having Haggis?? And I'm not even Scottish!


OH wanted Haggis but it is hard to find around here.


----------



## Nagini

i had garlic and herb spatchcock chicken with salad new potatoes and garlic bread :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

We had takeaway pizza.


----------



## davidc

Same as Danielle. Lol


----------



## astro2011

Tonight will be sirloin, mash and veg


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Salmon stir fry with ginger, garlic and chillies. And for pudding, apple strudel bread and butter pudding with ice cream


----------



## Blackcats

Planning to do tuna pasta bake but may change my mind. I do that a lot.

Won't have a pudding though but will have a cheeky drink or two.

Snacking on crackers and Philadelphia right now and crisps and had a jumbo sausage from Asda. Wish I had of had two though. I never get how I stay at seven stone, lol.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Fish pie, creamed spinach, followed by apple crumble 

Son is out tonight and me and hubby being lazy so bought a meal deal from Budgen - £8 for a meal for two 

Probably crack open a bottle of wine too


----------



## branwen

Made Spag bol for OH when he comes in from work...but I'm not waiting till 8pm so will have mine soon with a Baked Potato as I hate Spaghetti


----------



## Bisbow

Home made rabbit pie, cauli, carrota and potatos followed by mince pie and custard


----------



## Azriel391

Sausage and thyme casserole with creme fraiche mash mmmmm


----------



## ClaireyFairy

I'm going to have cheese topped bread rolls with quorn peppered beef slices in.
And I have some crisps and dip to snack on later while I'm watching films.


----------



## Cazzer

Tortilla with cabbage, carrots & sprouts


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Roast chicken, with roast poatoes and parsnips, stuffing balls, Yorkshire puds, neeps and some green stuff, followed by apple strudel bread & butter pudding with ice cream


----------



## Azriel391

Going to try and make pork in cider & cream casserole tonight


----------



## Azriel391

SL when I read from start over Christmas I wrote your carmelised onion recipe down as sounded scrummy ...... think went out with post Christmas tidy, if u have a sec pls may you either post here or pm ? Thankux


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Just in case anyone wants to try and do an apple strudel bread & butter pudding, it's really simple. You need an apple, some raisins, some nice creamy butter, an egg, some milk, and some slightly stale bread, doesn't matter if it's brown or white, oh, and some vanilla extract, and light brown sugar.

Wash and core the apple, slice and fry in butter and vanilla extract, about 1 cap full to one apple. Pop in the bottom of a small buttered dish, sprinkle with raisins and a desert spoon of light brown sugar. Melt some more butter in the pan and fry one slice of butter, cut into three or four portions, when brown, turn over and begin frying the other side. Then lay on top of the fried apple and raisins. Whisk an egg and a drop of milk and pour enough in to half cover the bread, then sprinkle some more light brown sugar over the top of the bread and egg/milk, pop in the oven at about 180 for 15 mins.


----------



## Mese

Broccoli and Stilton soup w/ Tiger bread batches to dunk in it


----------



## Space Chick

Beef curry, rice and onion bhajees here


----------



## Azriel391

Space Chick said:


> Beef curry, rice and onion bhajees here


Oooohhhh food envy !!! Sounds yum


----------



## Jonescat

Borlotti bean goulash, roasties, kale. Grilled pineapple with a zig zag of chocolate sauce and mango sorbet.


----------



## Guest

Toad in the hole!


----------



## mollydog07

Cheese and red onion omelette(lovingly made by o/h....I cant make em) chicken supernoodles!....was delish!


----------



## Roger Downes

Meat pie (steak) and home done deep fried chips with a dollop of brown sauce.......loved it!


----------



## Lovemydoodle

Sunday dinner (well tea) with all the trimmings yummy!


----------



## langleyjeffrey

Last night we had toad in the hole with steamed cabbage and carrotts.


----------



## Valanita

Egg, Bacon, Mushrooms & bubble & Squeak.


----------



## Space Chick

Pork chop, pear cider cream sauce, mashed parsnips, carrots, cabbage and French beans


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Bubble and squeak here, and still enough for another night. Chicken stock bubbling away to make chicken broth tomorrow!


----------



## lymorelynn

Just off to cook lamb's liver with bacon


----------



## MontyMaude

I had a grilled chicken breast with roasted butternut squash and sweet potato risotto which was ok would have been better if I could have butter and cheese in the risotto but it was warm and edible and something different for me.


----------



## CKins

We're having Moroccan Meatball and chickpea casserole with cous cous tonight. YUM!


----------



## patterdalelass

Chilli beef soup just got started in the slow cooker.
Will have mozerella cheese on top and garlic bread to dunk.


----------



## Space Chick

Today it's Salmon, roasted sweet potato and buttered leeks. :thumbsup:

Tomorrow will be pork cheeks, carrots, cabbage, roast parsnips and gravy.

Thursday will be a pasta dish, probably smoked salmon 

Yep, I know I plan too much


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

It's good to plan ahead!! I have my menus for the week planned, tonight is bubble and squeak again, tomorrow is pasta and sausages in a spicy tomato sauce, Thursday is a Barnsley lamb chop!!


----------



## Aurelie

Tonight its roasted chicken with a baked potato and fennel slaw. And a cadbury's cream egg


----------



## AubreyGecko

Good old slag Bol


----------



## AubreyGecko

Spag i mean spag haha


----------



## branwen

For tonight it's Gammon steak,boiled then fried charlotte potatoes,fried mushrooms cos they are coming up to date and garden peas


----------



## MontyMaude

Aurelie said:


> Tonight its roasted chicken with a baked potato and fennel slaw. And a cadbury's cream egg


Creme Egg :001_wub: I'm not missing eating chocolate too much but I do and will miss a Creme Egg  I saw on another forum where someone had frozen a Creme Egg overnight then wrapped it in raw croissant dough and baked it  it was like the most amazing looking pain au chocolate I have ever seen.

Anyway for my dinner tonight I had fat free sweet and sour chicken with rice


----------



## Aurelie

MontyMaude said:


> Creme Egg :001_wub: I'm not missing eating chocolate too much but I do and will miss a Creme Egg  I saw on another forum where someone had frozen a Creme Egg overnight then wrapped it in raw croissant dough and baked it  it was like the most amazing looking pain au chocolate I have ever seen.
> 
> Anyway for my dinner tonight I had fat free sweet and sour chicken with rice


I love them and tend to make myself sick to death of them way before Easter


----------



## Jonescat

Homemade pizza.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

I've changed round a bit, I'm having a Barnsley lamb chop tonight, with a spicy ratatouille sauce, and cous cous. I'll use the spicy sauce and have sausages with pasta tomorrow


----------



## AubreyGecko

Sausage mash sweet corn and gravy with Yorkshire puddingggggggggggggg <3 
Meant to be toad in the hole but I lost the dish I make it in so have ickle ones


----------



## branwen

Southern fried chicken,baked potato and coleslaw tonight with a piece of fruit cake for afters


----------



## Valanita

Chicken & chips


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Oh good Lord, I just have to say, Barnsley lamb chop is absolutely delicious, melt in the mouth, it makes such a difference buying meat from a good butchers!!


----------



## chissy 15

We're having turkey breast with roast veg & gravy no pudding tonight though


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Sausages are grilling, pasta is boiling and sauce is reheating, just need to grate some parmesan to go on top


----------



## Space Chick

Today, the pasta dish will be chicken and bacon with a tomato and white wine sauce served with grilled asparagus 

I've decided the smoked salmon will be for breakfast on Saturday morning instead with some scrambled eggs 

Only used a small amount of chicken breast, so tomorrow I will probably do sweet and sour chicken with the remainder of the breast..... Or maybe Mexican chicken... I haven't decided for certain yet!


----------



## westie~ma

Goulash that I found in my freezer, can't be bothered today  
Ds had chilli con carne that I found in the freezer and dd had hotdogs. 
They were happy, that's good enough for me.


----------



## CKins

Going to a friends for tea tonight, so we get a delicious home cooked meal without the effort and a lovely evening with a lovely friend, perfect for a Friday!

Then I've got a different friend and her fella over tomorrow, she's veggie so I'm going to do home made falafel with tortillas and char grilled veg, YUM!


----------



## gorgeous

Roast chicken...paxo stuffing (love it!), roast spuds, cauliflower, broccolli, cabbage and plenty of bisto gravy. Followed by home made trifle!


----------



## Flamingoes

The chocolates I bought for Nickys birthday :lol:

And this is the second box cause I ate the first the other day :lol:


----------



## lilythepink

friday night is judo night for my twin granddaughters.....so its a chippy for us after that.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Spicy sausage pasta again


----------



## Aurelie

My husband is going out for a meal with work at a restaurant I really like. So not to be outdone (and to assuage the raging envy!). I am having a rib eye with some home made bearnaise, garlic roasted tomatoes and chips. And I have even got myself a bottle of Pinot noir to go with it


----------



## Space Chick

Well, with the 2/3rds of 2 skin on chicken breasts I had from yesterday (chopped about a third of each for our pasta yesterday) I roasted them over peppers, onions, pineapple, fennel seeds and ginger.

Then, 2/3rds of the veg was blitzed with the reserved pineapple juice from the tin, some sugar, balsamic vinegar and seasoning. To make a sweet and sour sauce.

I then boiled some noodles to go with it.

So we had the chicken breast, roasted veg, noodles and sweet and sour sauce.

It was delicious, and we didn't need all the sauce, so some can be frozen for another day 

Hubby had no clue that it wasn't a whole chicken breast we had each until I mentioned it. Although they were nice sized free range ones.


----------



## Flamingoes

Aurelie said:


> My husband is going out for a meal with work at a restaurant I really like. So not to be outdone (and to assuage the raging envy!). I am having a rib eye with some home made bearnaise, garlic roasted tomatoes and chips. And I have even got myself a bottle of Pinot noir to go with it


I'm never exactly sure what bearnaise sauce IS.

What's in it? Is it just for steak and things or would it go with other stuff?


----------



## Space Chick

Flamingoes said:


> I'm never exactly sure what bearnaise sauce IS.
> 
> What's in it? Is it just for steak and things or would it go with other stuff?


Bearnaise sauce is hollandaise with added tarragon.

Hollandaise sauce is made of an acid (either vinegar or lemon juice), egg yolks and butter. It's a great sauce to make but very time consuming from scratch and you have to be very careful it doesn't split. I always make mine in a bowl over a pan of simmering water


----------



## Flamingoes

Space Chick said:


> Bearnaise sauce is hollandaise with added tarragon.
> 
> Hollandaise sauce is made of an acid (either vinegar or lemon juice), egg yolks and butter. It's a great sauce to make but very time consuming from scratch and you have to be very careful it doesn't split. I always make mine in a bowl over a pan of simmering water


Ahhh!

I don't think I've had hollandaise either 

And I'm normally very (as much as a veggie can be) very interested in tasting everything.


----------



## Valanita

We had roast pork, roast potatoes & mixed veg.


----------



## Flamingoes

I've now had f*ck and salad :yesnod:

(I'm veggie...fake duck = ...  )


----------



## Aurelie

Space Chick said:


> Bearnaise sauce is hollandaise with added tarragon.
> 
> Hollandaise sauce is made of an acid (either vinegar or lemon juice), egg yolks and butter. It's a great sauce to make but very time consuming from scratch and you have to be very careful it doesn't split. I always make mine in a bowl over a pan of simmering water


Flamingoes I make mine like Space Chick in a bowl over a pan. Love the stuff, I think it goes with most meats, roasted veg and even peppers stuffed with cous cous benefit from a wobble of Bearnaise. Maille make a great one in a jar - I have been known to buy a large portion of fries from the McDonalds drive through and bring them home to dip in the jar


----------



## AubreyGecko

Egg on toast poached scrambled andddddd fried mushahaha


----------



## Flamingoes

Aurelie said:


> Flamingoes I make mine like Space Chick in a bowl over a pan. Love the stuff, I think it goes with most meats, roasted veg and even peppers stuffed with cous cous benefit from a wobble of Bearnaise. Maille make a great one in a jar - I have been known to buy a large portion of fries from the McDonalds drive through and bring them home to dip in the jar


It sounds like something I'd love to be honest.

Tartare sauce I can eat with anything so if it's got a sour twist to it I reckon it's a win :yesnod:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Fish chips and mushy peas tonight, and tomorrow, chicken breast stuffed with black pudding, wrapped in smokey bacon and pan roast. Mashed potato and black pudding stack with beetroot done with balsamic vinegar, and possibly something green and healthy to balance out all the butter


----------



## Jonescat

Yesterday's Mushroom Lasagne - turned out to be quite filling so we get to eat the rest tonight with purple-sprouting. Sauce is made mushrooms (field and dried woodland), tomatoes (fresh and sun-dried), thyme and white wine.


----------



## Flamingoes

Jonescat said:


> Yesterday's Mushroom Lasagne - turned out to be quite filling so we get to eat the rest tonight with purple-sprouting. Sauce is made mushrooms (field and dried woodland), tomatoes (fresh and sun-dried), thyme and white wine.


:drool:

That sounds incredible


----------



## gorgeous

Tonight a proper chicken korma (recipe from an Indian colleague!). With homemade chappati and basmati rice all washed down with......more vino!:thumbup1:


----------



## Space Chick

gorgeous said:


> Tonight a proper chicken korma (recipe from an Indian colleague!). With homemade chappati and basmati rice all washed down with......more vino!:thumbup1:


Can you share the recipe please


----------



## Space Chick

Sleeping_Lion said:


> tomorrow, chicken breast stuffed with black pudding, wrapped in smokey bacon and pan roast. Mashed potato and black pudding stack with beetroot done with balsamic vinegar, and possibly something green and healthy to balance out all the butter


That sounds amazing :thumbsup:

Yesterday we went to the butchers, and they had the most amazing T-Bone steaks. Well it would have been rude not to, but they are 16oz each :yikes: That's a lot of meat, but well, as a Saturday treat, then why not 

I'll be serving it with sweet potato chips and coleslaw and well, it's just crying out for a bottle of red aswell :drool:


----------



## Flamingoes

Space Chick said:


> That sounds amazing :thumbsup:
> 
> Yesterday we went to the butchers, and they had the most amazing T-Bone steaks. Well it would have been rude not to, but they are 16oz each :yikes: That's a lot of meat, but well, as a Saturday treat, then why not
> 
> I'll be serving it with sweet potato chips and coleslaw and well, it's just crying out for a bottle of red aswell :drool:


It sounds so vile I was tempted to red blob her :lol:

Sweet potato I understand not :frown2: It's neither sweet, nor potato; basically it's a damn liar and I HATE being lied to by veg.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Flamingoes said:


> It sounds so vile I was tempted to red blob her :lol:
> 
> Sweet potato I understand not :frown2: It's neither sweet, nor potato; basically it's a damn liar and I HATE being lied to by veg.


I take it you hate celeriac and kohlrabbi then


----------



## Flamingoes

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I take it you hate celeriac and kohlrabbi then


Any veg that lies is RIGHT out.

I'm sorry but I just wont stand for it.

In fact, in celeriacs case, I don't even acknowledge it. It's a foolish, foolish thing and it has no place amongst other veg.

Kohlrabi I'm indifferent to, but I wouldn't trust it enough to give my personal details to, for example.


----------



## Valanita

Takeaway fish & chips, but I had Scampi.


----------



## Space Chick

Sweet potato is a godsend to me, as I'm allergic to potatoes, but sweet potato is actually a yam :thumbup1:

Kohl Rabi is my all time favourite veg


----------



## cinnamontoast

I love sweet potato!

We had emergency gumbo from the freezer. We were meant to have friends round but what with the OH throwing his guts up at 4am and not getting up til nearly midday, all migrainy and snotty, we cancelled. We now have lots of cheese and biscuits, cheesecake and red wine spare. Shame!


----------



## gorgeous

Space Chick said:


> Can you share the recipe please


Hi Space Chick. Recipe as follows (this is a recipe from Calcutta and quite different from the korma you get in restaurants/ take always. If you don't like the heat you can reduce chilli quantities).

Ingredients - Chicken 250g. Onion 1 medium size. Desiccated coconut 3 tablespoon. Cashew nut 50g. Poppy seed 1 teaspoon. Garlic and ginger paste 2 table spoons. Green chilli 2 - 3. Red chilli powder 2 teaspoon. Cloves 3-4. Cardamom 3-4. Cinnamon stick about an inch. Ghee or oil 3 tablespoon. Salt to taste. Coriander for garnish.

Steps.

. Make a paste with ginger, garlic and green chilli and marinate the chicken with it for about an hour.
. Add coconut, cashew and seed into a grinder, add some water and make a medium thick paste.
. Put onion into the grinder, add some water and make onion purée.
Heat up ghee or oil in a pan and add cloves, cardamom and cinnamon stick. Fry for about 30 seconds.
. Add onion purée and cook it until the water evaporates from it. Once it turned light brown add red chilli powder to it, which will bring in the colour of Korma.
. Add marinated chicken and cook for about 3-4 minutes.
. Add the cashew paste and some water. Cover the pan and cook it on a low flame untitil chicken is tenderly cooked.
Finally garnish with fresh coriander leaves.

Enjoy!

Next week going to make Calcutta egg curry. Watch this space.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

gorgeous said:


> Hi Space Chick. Recipe as follows (this is a recipe from Calcutta and quite different from the korma you get in restaurants/ take always. If you don't like the heat you can reduce chilli quantities).
> 
> Ingredients - Chicken 250g. Onion 1 medium size. Desiccated coconut 3 tablespoon. Cashew nut 50g. Poppy seed 1 teaspoon. Garlic and ginger paste 2 table spoons. Green chilli 2 - 3. Red chilli powder 2 teaspoon. Cloves 3-4. Cardamom 3-4. Cinnamon stick about an inch. Ghee or oil 3 tablespoon. Salt to taste. Coriander for garnish.
> 
> Steps.
> 
> . Make a paste with ginger, garlic and green chilli and marinate the chicken with it for about an hour.
> . Add coconut, cashew and seed into a grinder, add some water and make a medium thick paste.
> . Put onion into the grinder, add some water and make onion purée.
> Heat up ghee or oil in a pan and add cloves, cardamom and cinnamon stick. Fry for about 30 seconds.
> . Add onion purée and cook it until the water evaporates from it. Once it turned light brown add red chilli powder to it, which will bring in the colour of Korma.
> . Add marinated chicken and cook for about 3-4 minutes.
> . Add the cashew paste and some water. Cover the pan and cook it on a low flame untitil chicken is tenderly cooked.
> Finally garnish with fresh coriander leaves.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Next week going to make Calcutta egg curry. Watch this space.


Sounds nice, although I'm not a korma fan, I prefer the tomato based curries.


----------



## gorgeous

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Sounds nice, although I'm not a korma fan, I prefer the tomato based curries.


The above korma tastes nowt like a korma you get here.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

gorgeous said:


> The above korma tastes nowt like a korma you get here.


Hmmmmm, tempted to give it a go, will make a note of the recipe.


----------



## gorgeous

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Hmmmmm, tempted to give it a go, will make a note of the recipe.


Try it. If you use the quantities of chilli/ powder stated it can be very hot. So if you prefer a milder version reduce the quantities.


----------



## Valanita

Quiche & baked beans.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Saltimbocca is prepared and resting in the fridge, ready to poach before pan roasting


----------



## Space Chick

Thanks for the korma recipe, it sounds amazing :drool:

Tonight we are having spicy prawn pasta and grilled asparagus


----------



## Azriel391

Steak, ale and stilton pie (I hope first try ) broccoli , carrots n mash with SL apple strudle pud


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

I'm stuffed!!


----------



## kate_7590

i had stilton and broccoli soup tonight


----------



## Fluketheduke

Cornish crumble cheese,heinze beans.beetroot mixed up in a jacket spud.roll on tea time i am starving.


----------



## lilythepink

good question....I need some inspiration...can't think of anything.lol


----------



## Bisbow

Today is cold roast pork, leftovers from yesturdays roast dinner with bubble and squeak, mushrooms and baked beans.
Followed by dutch apple pie, also left over fom yesturday


----------



## CRL

tonight is noodles and spring onions in an oyster and spring onion sauce with chilli and garlic king prawns.


----------



## Summersky

CRL said:


> tonight is noodles and spring onions in an oyster and spring onion sauce with chilli and garlic king prawns.


Oh but that sounds delicious - but I am allergic to shelfish, so prawns are a thing of the past. 

My daughter is now veggie though, and last week I bought Linda McCartney's vegetarian "scampi".

It looked, felt and smelt how I remembered scampi to be, so I kept a bit back for myself.

Cut it in half and looked at it, but it was half an hour before I could bring myself to eat it, and even then it felt "wrong" as the texture seemed right too. I'll be eating that again.


----------



## Summersky

Fluketheduke said:


> Cornish crumble cheese,heinze beans.beetroot mixed up in a jacket spud.roll on tea time i am starving.


What's cornish crumble cheese?


----------



## AubreyGecko

Chicken and pasta in a tomato and basil sauce with peas and sweet corn mixed in topped with fresh Parmesan

Orrrrrrr
Chicken stuffed with applewood smoked cheese wrapped in bacon and BBQ sauce with chips and peas

Can't decideeeee


----------



## CRL

CRL said:


> tonight is noodles and spring onions in an oyster and spring onion sauce with chilli and garlic king prawns.





Summersky said:


> Oh but that sounds delicious - but I am allergic to shelfish, so prawns are a thing of the past.
> 
> My daughter is now veggie though, and last week I bought Linda McCartney's vegetarian "scampi".
> 
> It looked, felt and smelt how I remembered scampi to be, so I kept a bit back for myself.
> 
> Cut it in half and looked at it, but it was half an hour before I could bring myself to eat it, and even then it felt "wrong" as the texture seemed right too. I'll be eating that again.


it was utterly lush. i shoved in down me neck in record time. wasnt hard to do either, took less than 10 mins and that boiling the water too. wasnt much heat as i took the seeds out the chilli, but i could taste the 3 garlic cloves i added to the prawns. i aint guna be kissing anyone for days. lol


----------



## Space Chick

I've had a shoulder of lamb slow cooking all day.

Tonight we had a gravy dinner with lamb, Yorkshire puddings, roast parsnips. Carrots, French beans and broad beans.

We will be having lamb sandwiches for lunch tomorrow.

A lamb curry for tea tomorrow night, and there will still be lamb left over. I'll probably just chunk and freeze it for future curries


----------



## Cazzer

Space Chick said:


> I've had a shoulder of lamb slow cooking all day.
> 
> Tonight we had a gravy dinner with lamb, Yorkshire puddings, roast parsnips. Carrots, French beans and broad beans.
> 
> We will be having lamb sandwiches for lunch tomorrow.
> 
> A lamb curry for tea tomorrow night, and there will still be lamb left over. I'll probably just chunk and freeze it for future curries


Sounds wonderful. I always look forward to hearing what you have for dinner despite being vegetarian!

I have homemade aubergine and lentil moussaka


----------



## Space Chick

Cazzer said:


> Sounds wonderful. I always look forward to hearing what you have for dinner despite being vegetarian!
> 
> I have homemade aubergine and lentil moussaka


Thanks Cazzer, I'll take that as a compliment 

If it's any consolidation, I only eat high welfare free range meat. I couldn't be veggie myself, but I do buy my meat ethically from local, traceable farms.

My veggie sister "gets" it, although always gets upset when I collect a half a lamb from my lamb farmer friend.


----------



## Cazzer

When I took the decision more than 30 years ago to go veggie it wasn't as easy to get good ethically reared meat as it is now. I think if it had been easier then I would of chosen differently to be honest.


----------



## CKins

Off to Prezzo for dinner tonight, yay, no cooking or washing up


----------



## Space Chick

Tonight was indeed a lamb curry as planned, or rather a lamb and cauliflower curry.

The head of the cauliflower was blitzed in the food processor to make cauliflower rice, the leaves went into the sauce.

The sauce was made using left over gravy from yesterday with onions, tomatoes, spices etc.

I was a bit naughty today as well as I picked up some onion bhajees from M&S 

I did only need to use half the left over lamb, so the rest has gone into the freezer for a future curry!


----------



## CRL

steak toms and peas


----------



## Space Chick

Homemade pizza and coleslaw tonight. 

Thank goodness we have a gas oven though as we have no power :eek6:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

bacon, egg, beans and hash browns


----------



## lisaslovelys

Mexican wedges with dips and homemade rice pudding


----------



## lisaslovelys

Space Chick said:


> Homemade pizza and coleslaw tonight.
> 
> Thank goodness we have a gas oven though as we have no power :eek6:


Oh no I would be stuffed if the power went out no decent wifi signal down here


----------



## AubreyGecko

A plate of bacon because I didn't realise the bread was stale and I am not in a million years eating brown bread (':


----------



## Space Chick

Tonight is salmon and cauliflower bake with roast parsnips. 

Basically poach the salmon and cauliflower florets. Make a white wine and cream sauce. Combine in an oven dish then top with breadcrumbs and cheese (breadcrumbs made with a leftover homemade granary loaf!)

It is so simple yet so scrummy!


----------



## AubreyGecko

Curry 
Lamb and chicken (':
Sadly from a jar):


----------



## Jonescat

Fusilli with a sauce of cauliflower, tomatoes, haloumi and tarragon. I see lots of us are having cauliflower - must be winter


----------



## patterdalelass

Chilli and rice,the chilli will have any veg lurking in the bottom of the fridge chucked in as well.


----------



## CKins

Some lovely looking fillet steak, chips, mushrooms and maybe some peas. All washed down with a nice bottle or Prosecco. Can't wait!


----------



## Fluketheduke

Egg,chips and beans ,roll on tea time i am starving.


----------



## westie~ma

Cottage pie, with peas and carrots.


----------



## lilythepink

duck breast plum sauce and chinese noodles all bought from a chinese supermarket.

Husband gave me a bottle of champagne this morning.so that along with a box of ferrero.


----------



## gorgeous

Pizza for the kids and Nana.

Meal for 2 with wine at a lovely restaurant with my fabulous husband. Lucky me!


----------



## Space Chick

I'm going to make bolognese for tea, I haven't decided whether I'm going to turn it into lasagna or serve it was tagliatelle yet.


----------



## Fluketheduke

Its like in a restaurant and the others food always looks better "i should have orderd that"


----------



## Space Chick

Space Chick said:


> I'm going to make bolognese for tea, I haven't decided whether I'm going to turn it into lasagna or serve it was tagliatelle yet.


Hubby wanted a lasagna, AND garlic bread! AND grilled asparagus!!

It's in cooking as we speak!


----------



## Guest

Chicken biryani...can't wait!!!


----------



## Space Chick

Got a gorgeous free range chicken from the farmers market today, so it'll be a roast chicken dinner tonight


----------



## Guest

Space Chick said:


> Got a gorgeous free range chicken from the farmers market today, so it'll be a roast chicken dinner tonight


May i recommend this...

Chicken & chorizo jambalaya | BBC Good Food

...for the leftover chicken, its lush!


----------



## Space Chick

Oh Jon, that does look lovely 

However, the leftovers have already been planned..... We will be having chicken and bacon pasta bake tomorrow and I'll be making a chicken and leek pie for the freezer.

(we have left over fresh pasta from yesterday in the fridge and hubby has just collected a load of leeks from the allotment)


----------



## Guest

Space Chick said:


> Oh Jon, that does look lovely
> 
> However, the leftovers have already been planned..... We will be having chicken and bacon pasta bake tomorrow and I'll be making a chicken and leek pie for the freezer.
> 
> (we have left over fresh pasta from yesterday in the fridge and hubby has just collected a load of leeks from the allotment)


Both sound lush!!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Bubble and squeak!


----------



## Azriel391

Fish finger n salad cream sandwiches with carrot n cucumber sticks n humous , washed down with a drop of red


----------



## lisaslovelys

Spaghetti Bolognaise with freshly grated parmesan cheese


----------



## patterdalelass

slow cooked chicken and veg tonight.


----------



## Space Chick

Made the pasta bake, there wasn't really enough pasta left, but I hand rolled penne with what we did have. 

Then made a sauce with some chicken stock (I'd slow cooked the bones in water overnight), some double cream, smoked cheese and herbs. Added the chicken, some bacon, the cooked penne, leeks and broad beans and then topped with a mix of mozzarella and cheddar.

Served with some roast sweet potato and grilled asparagus (even though I try and buy seasonal and local, I can't resist buying asparagus when it's on offer as I love it - and well, it's the only veg that makes your pee smell funny :lol: )

It was absolutely stunning


----------



## AubreyGecko

lisaslovelys said:


> Spaghetti Bolognaise with freshly grated parmesan cheese


My favouriteeeeeeeeeeeeee making my belly rumble although I've just stuffed down a humongous home made pizza after donuts and ice cream earlier haha I think I have worms 
Must call the vet


----------



## cinnamontoast

Devilled chicken (sauce involves curry powder, mustard powder, flour, Branson pickle, Worcester sauce, utterly delicious) It's an old recipe from Family Circle, circa 1970! Bloody lovely, served with new potatoes, massive sprouts which I chose very carefully and glazed carrots. Yum!! 

Muller Rice Maple syrup and Apple strudel or Chocolate and caramel and vanilla are 6 for £2, so I threw those in the trolley today for later.


----------



## CRL

leek and pea risotto. just resting on the cooker, then being shoveled into my belly. nom nom


----------



## loubyfrog

A tube of super strong sour cream & onion pringles!!!!  

It's been one of those days


----------



## Happy Paws2

Toasted bacon sarnie


----------



## Guest

loubyfrog said:


> A tube of super strong sour cream & onion pringles!!!!
> 
> It's been one of those days


I keep on finding myself staring at the Pringles i bought for our lads when shopping yesterday...surely it would be their fault for not eating them?!?!?!


----------



## loubyfrog

jon bda said:


> I keep on finding myself staring at the Pringles i bought for our lads when shopping yesterday...surely it would be their fault for not eating them?!?!?!


It most certainly would be their fault Jon for not been grateful for you buying them them.

I suggest you get popping!!!


----------



## Space Chick

Last night it was an Indian takeaway. 

Today it was Jack Daniels glazed ribs with sweet potato chips and coleslaw


----------



## lymorelynn

And tonight it will be liver and bacon


----------



## cinnamontoast

lymorelynn said:


> And tonight it will be liver and bacon


Yum! We had takeaway pizza cos the OH was at work and I was busy walking the dogs and the horse!


----------



## Guest

Space Chick said:


> Today it was Jack Daniels glazed ribs with ssschweet potato *hic* chipsssshhhh ann colesssshloooor


Sorry, couldn't resist!
:lol:


----------



## Guest

lymorelynn said:


> And tonight it will be liver and bacon


I hate being the only person in our house that likes liver...


----------



## Fleur

Lazy dinner for me this evening - I'm on my own 
Half price Pizza, Half Price Rocket Salad all washed down with a Half Price bottle of prosecco :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> Lazy dinner for me this evening - I'm on my own
> Half price Pizza, Half Price Rocket Salad all washed down with a Half Price bottle of prosecco :thumbup:


No half price choccy for pudding?!?!?!


----------



## tincan

Roast chicken , roast spuds , cabbage , carrot & turnip , sprouts , stuffing & redcurrant jelly .....


----------



## Fleur

jon bda said:


> No half price choccy for pudding?!?!?!


Not quite half price but there is choccy in the cupboard for when the prosecco is finished


----------



## Guest

Fleur said:


> Not quite half price but there is choccy in the cupboard for when the prosecco is finished


Love it!


----------



## Space Chick

Teriyaki salmon and veggie noodles here


----------



## davidc

Sirloin steak, home made chips and garden peas.


----------



## kazzie34

Just popped down the pub for curry n a pint, back home to watch footy now


----------



## cinnamontoast

Cheese night, hot chilli cheese, smoked cheese, plus smoked salmon. Sesame baguette, gherkins, radishes. Toffee apple cider, to die for.


----------



## 8tansox

Lambs liver, thick onion gravy, mash potato and peas....


Home-made rice pudding, made with clotted cream - very healthy eh!


----------



## tincan

8tansox said:


> Lambs liver, thick onion gravy, mash potato and peas....
> 
> Home-made rice pudding, made with clotted cream - very healthy eh!


Who cares .... That is a dream meal for me .... Delish


----------



## Space Chick

Tonight was pan fried seabass, roast parsnip and asparagus


----------



## CKins

We're having chicken, red pepper, broccoli (with cheese and chive dip inside too) pie...delish. It's so easy and one of my favourites!


----------



## Space Chick

Pork in pear cider cream sauce with mashed parsnips, carrots, runner beans and broad beans 

Hubby is sulking, he wanted chips :001_tt2:


----------



## Azriel391

Space Chick said:


> Pork in pear cider cream sauce with mashed parsnips, carrots, runner beans and broad beans
> 
> Hubby is sulking, he wanted chips :001_tt2:


Sounds yummy


----------



## lymorelynn

Game casserole with crusty bread


----------



## Azriel391

Dippy egg and salt n black pepper soldiers


----------



## Jonescat

Pizza - it's a Friday. But tomorrow I will use the fresh turmeric.


----------



## Space Chick

The last three days have been:

Bacon and mushroom pasta
Indian takeaway
Fish fingers, sweet potato chips and coleslaw


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Home-made Pizza Hut.


----------



## Space Chick

I'll keep rambling about what I'm cooking and eating :laugh:

Yesterday was Duck Breast, home made sage and onion stuffing, roast parsnips, carrots, cabbage, runner beans and gravy.

Today was sirloin steak, mushrooms, sweet potato fries and Jack Daniels dipping sauce :drool:


----------



## gorgeous

Space Chick said:


> I'll keep rambling about what I'm cooking and eating :laugh:
> 
> Yesterday was Duck Breast, home made sage and onion stuffing, roast parsnips, carrots, cabbage, runner beans and gravy.
> 
> Today was sirloin steak, mushrooms, sweet potato fries and Jack Daniels dipping sauce :drool:


Can I move in? Your grub sounds flippin lush! :ciappa:


----------



## Azriel391

gorgeous said:


> Can I move in? Your grub sounds flippin lush! :ciappa:


Can I come too :drool::drool:


----------



## Space Chick

You find yourself in South Wales, come on over


----------



## Jonescat

I agree - you do sound like you enjoy it.
We had a sort of lasagne made of layers of creamy mushrooms, red pepper and tomato sauce and wraps (yep the sandwich sort), with grated cheese on top and baked. Then pineapple and blueberries.


----------



## Space Chick

Jonescat said:


> I agree - you do sound like you enjoy it.
> We had a sort of lasagne made of layers of creamy mushrooms, red pepper and tomato sauce and wraps (yep the sandwich sort), with grated cheese on top and baked. Then pineapple and blueberries.


I do love cooking!

Tonight was sausage casserole and cous cous


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

I've been a bit off colour recently so not eaten much home cooking, just stuff like jacket spuds, but hopefully am on the mend, so will try and think up some new and exciting recipes!


----------



## Azriel391

Hope you're on mend soon SL n back to your usual yummy feasts , take care of u x


----------



## loubyfrog

Butchers snausages,mash and cabbage (forgotten it's posh name) long stemmed broc and petit pois (aka Birds eyes frozen peas)

Space chick....I love reading what you cook but I'd love eating it even better.


----------



## CKins

I don't know what we're having for tea tonight. Husband is cooking something with mince but that's all I know


----------



## gorgeous

Only a small tea tonight.....cis need to save room for my vino!


----------



## loubyfrog

Don't know what we're having yet but it's got to be something hearty and filling cos i'm chuffing starving.

Only had a Bananarama all day


----------



## Aeschylus

Spicy vegetarian nachos.... Do I have to wait for teatime? I'm so hungry!


----------



## AubreyGecko

Chicken nugget and chips and beanssssssss love having my baby cousin round an excuse to eat unhealthy


----------



## loubyfrog

Aeschylus said:


> Spicy vegetarian nachos.... Do I have to wait for teatime? I'm so hungry!


Snap,thats what I've decided to have but with a side of BBQ ribs.


----------



## Guest

Fish and chips from the chippy, fancied it for ages and i cannot resist any longer!!! Just the thought is making my mouth water...


----------



## 8tansox

Dunno. Got some minced steak, so it could be cottage pie, or chillie or Lasagne.... such a tough decision!


----------



## loubyfrog

jon bda said:


> Fish and chips from the chippy, fancied it for ages and i cannot resist any longer!!! Just the thought is making my mouth water...


Hope you've voted in MBs poll.



8tansox said:


> Dunno. Got some minced steak, so it could be cottage pie, or chillie or Lasagne.... such a tough decision!


I vote for a good spicy chilli...lot less hassle than the other two.:thumbup:


----------



## Space Chick

No tea tonight, as we had a big late lunch whilst on a family day trip


----------



## Guest

loubyfrog said:


> I vote for a good spicy chilli...lot less hassle than the other two.:thumbup:


Problem is with a good chilli, you need to cook it, leave it go cold and sit for a day or two because they always taste better reheated!!!


----------



## 8tansox

loubyfrog said:


> Hope you've voted in MBs poll.
> 
> I vote for a good spicy chilli...lot less hassle than the other two.:thumbup:


We had the chilli. No spuds to peel...


----------



## Jonescat

Mushroom pilau, dal and tomato salad.


----------



## loubyfrog

I'm still starving.:cryin:

Made nachos...well hubby made them with garlic and extra cheese but the cheese was mouldy. :incazzato:

Might have to have some cheesecake to fill a little hole.


----------



## Flamingoes

Just got in from the spa (heaven)

And it was light Emmental cheese on wholemeal, crusty olive bread, with red pepper and chilli pesto, mixed salad leaves, gherkins, sundried tomatoes and olives :drool:


----------



## Flamingoes

Jonescat said:


> Mushroom pilau, dal and tomato salad.


But I want that now :incazzato:

ETA if chilli doesn't make you vomit fire then it aint chilli


----------



## Cazzer

Pea, red onion, red wine & port risotto


----------



## tincan

Cheese on toast with HP brown sauce


----------



## Guest

Home made spag bol, not a jar in sight!!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Denby Dale steak and ale pie, roast potatoes, Yorkshires, and mushy peas! I need comfort food, have spent four hours mincing chilled/frozen dog food, and need warming up!!!!


----------



## AubreyGecko

Really don't know as my dad has taken it upon himself to construct our evening meal, he decided this and promptly locked us out of the kitchen and almost immediately a volley of swearing and crashing about commenced!! We may end up with cheese on toast and ten Ice cream with sauce and sprinkles and home made bread and butter pud AAAAASNNNNNNDDDDDD choccy cake all washe down with a glass of red followed by 2-3 cans of cider


----------



## Space Chick

Had a fairly stressful day which has culminated in the smoked salmon I was going to turn into a pasta dish smelling dodgy (it was reduced and has been frozen)..... So salmon has been ditched and an 
Indian takeaway ordered.

Looking forward to the takeaway though


----------



## loubyfrog

Takeaway day for us too.

Found the best Chinese so will probably be having that again....for the 5th saturday in a row.


----------



## Guest

For pudding!


----------



## 8tansox

Fish and chips...... been working all day today, not cooking, so Chippy here we come!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Home made fajitas (chicken for the boys, prawn for me), with peppers and onions, Mexican rice, stuffed jalapenos, breaded mushrooms with garlic dip, sticky chicken wings, nachos and a variety of dips 

A total calorie-fest :cornut:

Followed by a Tesco Banoffee Pie 

Just in the mood for pigging out tonight 

Will my diet EVER begin :frown2:


----------



## simplysardonic

Tonight we're having home made French bread pizzas, nice & simple so there isn't too much washing up (boiler was fixed on Wednesday evening, we had 2 days of a warm house & hot water, now it's conked out again!)


----------



## lymorelynn

Pasta with seafood  - very lazy, pack of Lidl insalata de mare (prawns, mussels & squid) with some fuselli pasta


----------



## gorgeous

Have just scoffed steak with mushrooms, sweet potato chips, grilled tomatoes and rocket cooked by my lovely hubby all washed down with the obligatory vin rouge! Cheers! :thumbup1:


----------



## MontyMaude

I had sticky rice with peas, griddled chicken breast and my take on the hairy bikers Katsu curry sauce, it was yummy


----------



## lostbear

AubreyGecko said:


> Really don't know as my dad has taken it upon himself to construct our evening meal, he decided this and promptly locked us out of the kitchen and almost immediately a volley of swearing and crashing about commenced!! We may end up with cheese on toast and ten Ice cream with sauce and sprinkles and home made bread and butter pud AAAAASNNNNNNDDDDDD choccy cake all washe down with a glass of red followed by 2-3 cans of cider


Sounds like he's included all of the major junk food groups.


----------



## lostbear

Flamingoes said:


> Just got in from the spa (heaven)
> 
> And it was light Emmental cheese on wholemeal, crusty olive bread, with red pepper and chilli pesto, mixed salad leaves, gherkins, sundried tomatoes and olives :drool:


That sounds bliddy fantastic! And all I have is a fridge full of curley kale and a lemon.


----------



## lostbear

lymorelynn said:


> Pasta with seafood  - very lazy, pack of Lidl insalata de mare (prawns, mussels & squid) with some fuselli pasta


I'm all for very lazy, but personally don't usually eat animals with more, or fewer, legs than me. And never mussels (salty rubber) or squid (ate a baby octopus once, and it had a little beak, and I was nearly sick).

You will have finished by now, though. Was it nice?


----------



## lostbear

Cazzer said:


> Sounds wonderful. I always look forward to hearing what you have for dinner despite being vegetarian!
> 
> I have homemade aubergine and lentil moussaka


Not struck on aubergines, but lentils are the food of the gods - nomnomnomnomnom


----------



## lostbear

AubreyGecko said:


> A plate of bacon because I didn't realise the bread was stale and I am not in a million years eating brown bread (':


Brown bread is delish! But I admit that on the rare occasions I succumb to a bacon sammich, I like it in soft white bread, like it was sammiched between fluffy clouds, and with added mushrooms (fried in butter).

Can't work out why I just keep getting fatter, though.


----------



## lymorelynn

lostbear said:


> I'm all for very lazy, but personally don't usually eat animals with more, or fewer, legs than me. And never mussels (salty rubber) or squid (ate a baby octopus once, and it had a little beak, and I was nearly sick).
> 
> You will have finished by now, though. Was it nice?


It was delicious and I love seafood, especially squid and octopus!


----------



## tincan

Home made chicken curry here tonight ..... but all this talk of seafood has set me off ..... I love it all ..... Wish my hubs could see past a battered haddock lol ..... This below is one of the best tasting shellfish i have ever eaten , i so wish we had them here ....

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=M...bayis-lands-queensland-australia%2F;1600;1200


----------



## lostbear

tincan said:


> Home made chicken curry here tonight ..... but all this talk of seafood has set me off ..... I love it all ..... Wish my hubs could see past a battered haddock lol ..... This below is one of the best tasting shellfish i have ever eaten , i so wish we had them here ....
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=M...bayis-lands-queensland-australia%2F;1600;1200


Holy Lord Jesus Christ Almighty!

Tell me you didn't put that in your mouth! TELL ME!!!! *TELL ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Space Chick

Good ole spag Bol here today


----------



## Fleur

Beef casserole - it's been in the slow cooker all afternoon and it smells yummy :thumbsup:


----------



## AubreyGecko

lostbear said:


> Sounds like he's included all of the major junk food groups.


Yeah he's good at that (':

We have roast lamb tonight (home reared) with tatties Brussels sprouts (ERLACK) and carrot with peas gravy and a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge Yorkshire out( compensation for them making me eat sprouts)


----------



## Flamingoes

Bubble and squeak with a quorn sausage, melted low fat emmental, gravy and mustard :lol:

Was bl00dy lovely


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

ICE CREAM, BABY!

It's peeing it down outside and I've had a really, really busy week so I'm just having a lazy day today.


----------



## loubyfrog

Pizza for me.:thumbsup:

I normally eat quite healthy so don't know whats happened this weekend but all I've eaten is utter rubbish.

I feel soooooooo bad.:nonod:


----------



## Jonescat

Leek, potato and celeriac soup. 

We had brunch this morning and rather overdosed on Welsh cakes (which somebody suggested yesterday thankyou)


----------



## CKins

I'm doing a Jamie's 15 minute meal tonight.

It is chicken breasts cooked with fennel seeds, garlic, a red chilli and cherry tomatoes and it is served with pasta, green beans and spinach with home made pesto (almonds, parmesan and basil).

YUM!


----------



## Space Chick

Lasagne and sweet potato chips here tonight.... Maybe some garlic bread too. 

There isn't much lasagne as it was frozen left overs from a previous meal, so I need to bulk it up a bit!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Because I'm being lazy, it's roast bacon joint, potato croquettes and baked beans!


----------



## Flamingoes

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Because I'm being lazy, it's roast bacon joint, potato croquettes and baked beans!


I can't eat baked beans :nonod: Anything tomatoey makes my chrons flair up, BUT I can eat spaghetti hoops and fresh/sundried tomatoes with no problems :confused1:

Bacon baffles me; like surely gammon is just big bacon :001_unsure:

And a bacon joint is surely big gammon?

Tonight is Asdas own red pepper and wensleydale soup with spinach stirred through, topped with lots of pumpkin seeds and jalapeño and mature cheddar crusty bread :drool:

Wont be until about 9ish though because I had an orange earlier

ETA no nagging from any of my adoptive mothers though I think I only have the one on this thread; I KNOW I'm not eating enough but I'm building it back up slowly


----------



## gorgeous

Sausages. Beans and mash. Had it with my little 3 ones and 2 of their friends. One direction playing in the background!

I need wine! X


----------



## Guest

Flamingoes said:


> Bacon baffles me; like surely gammon is just big bacon :001_unsure:


And if you boil a gammon joint, it then becomes ham isn't it?


----------



## loubyfrog

Tonights feast was Chicken wrapped in streaky bacon (just to annoy you Flams) with garlic roasties,colly cheese,green beans,peas and broc.

Put my back out lifting the plates to the table.


----------



## AubreyGecko

Well I thought I was getting a gorgeous Chinese take away but as it turns out I was simply being taunted by the thought of it and got given a plate if vegetable ragu (it was rank!!) I despise a lot of veg and and really fussy over it so this was like death on a plate for me!! )': I shall console myself by making a 3 tier summary with vanilla chocolate and raspberry ice cream with toffee sauce and sprinkles and munches  with a few revels thrown in

I'm so healthy!! (':


----------



## tincan

Duck.... Shallots , roast peppers and Cauliflower cheese


----------



## CKins

CKins said:


> We're having chicken, red pepper, broccoli (with cheese and chive dip inside too) pie...delish. It's so easy and one of my favourites!


Having this again tonight, although I'm going to do it with spinach instead of broccoli as we've got some that needs using.

It is so good, I can't wait!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

I love roast bacon joint, tastes great, and I get so many meals out of it. About half will be chopped up and go into a big pan of bacon, lentil and veggie soup. 

Not sure what I'm having tonight, something with bacon! 

But I do know that Friday is roast buttie day, so will be off shortly to pick up the Friday freebies for the girls, and our roast buttie. I say *our* as I always share with the girls


----------



## CRL

tea tonight is a big mac in a bowl.


----------



## Cazzer

Cheesy Frittata with beetroot, carrots, leeks, onions, parsnip, shallot, and sweet potato. Plus some side veg which will be sweet corn & something else as yet not identified!


----------



## Space Chick

Yesterday I made chicken breast with a white wine and cream sauce, with mashed parsnips, runner beans and broad beans.

The chicken breasts were quite big, so I kept about a third of each one back... There was also sauce left.

So today, I hand rolled penne (fresh pasta made with an egg from our hens and OO grade flour), cooked off some leeks and some bacon. Then I chopped the left over chicken breast, added some smoked cheese and Italian herbs to the sauce... Mixed all together and topped with mozzarella and cheddar......voila!


----------



## loubyfrog

CRL said:


> tea tonight is a big mac in a bowl.


I'm intrigued!! Is it really a big mac in a bowl?



Space Chick said:


> Yesterday I made chicken breast with a white wine and cream sauce, with mashed parsnips, runner beans and broad beans.
> 
> The chicken breasts were quite big, so I kept about a third of each one back... There was also sauce left.
> 
> So today, I hand rolled penne (fresh pasta made with an egg from our hens and OO grade flour), cooked off some leeks and some bacon. Then I chopped the left over chicken breast, added some smoked cheese and Italian herbs to the sauce... Mixed all together and topped with mozzarella and cheddar......voila!


Sounds delish as usual.

It's saturday night so that means one thing......Chinese Takeaway. :thumbup:


----------



## AubreyGecko

loubyfrog said:


> I'm intrigued!! Is it really a big mac in a bowl?
> 
> Sounds delish as usual.
> 
> It's saturday night so that means one thing......*Chinese Takeaway.* :thumbup:


Yummmmm I'm jealous

We're having our weekly argument which means we all forage for ourselves whenever no one else is in the kitchen (': silly really but anyway it's likely to be egg on toast or ill call for a pizza


----------



## Valanita

Family meal in a pub tonight.


----------



## Azriel391

Pizza and prosecco nomnomnom


----------



## davidc

Had jacket pitato, mushroom, peas, corn and lamb chops.


----------



## tincan

Chilli Con Carne , Baked potato, cheese , & sour cream .


----------



## CRL

loubyfrog said:


> I'm intrigued!! Is it really a big mac in a bowl?


its a slimming world recipe. 
basically buy the extra lean (less than 5% fat) beef mince, an onion, gherkins, low fat cheese slices x3, lettuce and reduced fat thousand island sauce.

use some frylight in the pan, fry the mince, when just cooked add the chopped onion (cut small, i did use a spring onion as easier), then add some chopped gherkin, when the gherkins are warm add 2 slices of the cheese in peices and warm through. cut up the lettuce and place on the plate, add the hot beef, onion, gherkin and cheese mixture onto the lettuce, place the 3rd cheese slice on top of the beef and then add some thousand island sauce. eat it all up!

you can use normal food, not the low fat ones that slimming world do. but it does taste exactley like a big mac but with the bread, and is good for you.


----------



## Space Chick

Roast pork, homemade sage and onion stuffing, mashed parsnips, carrots, cauliflower and gravy here tonight 

The crackling is amazing


----------



## tincan

Chicken breast , stuffed with stilton & black pudding , leeks in white wine & cream , with roasted shallots


----------



## Jonescat

Chick pea curry, rice and the first *purple sprouting broccoli* of the season! Yum.


----------



## Mese

Very , very late breakfast , dinner and tea for me (just havent gotten hungry til now) 
Cant be bothered cooking though so just ordered a meat feast thin crust pizza , should be here in half an hour :thumbup1:


----------



## Donut76

Aunt bessies Sunday dinner with a cook in the bag chicken  

Yumny


----------



## tincan

spicy lamb meatballs ( homemade) ...... peppers , onions , garlic bread and shop bought sour cream ...


----------



## westie~ma

Teriyaki beef veg stir fry. 

T'was lush, my teen ate two sittings (with me at 4pm and with hubby at 7pm). 
My other teen had schnitzel and chips


----------



## lilythepink

fish butty.lol


----------



## tincan

lilythepink said:


> fish butty.lol


.......

Was it in batter , or just cod enveloped in bread lol


----------



## davidc

Chicken sandwiches - cooked a chicken last night for a Sunday roast.


----------



## CKins

We're having sausage casserole tonight. Beef sausages, tinned toms, carrots, onion, whatever beans/pulses I can find in the cupboard, a chilli and whatever herbs/spices I fancy  Chuck it all in, bring it to the boil and bung it in the oven...perfect


----------



## Valanita

Quiche! OH has jellied eels. YUCK!


----------



## lilythepink

tincan said:


> .......
> 
> Was it in batter , or just cod enveloped in bread lol


it was a piece of cod slightly dusted with seasoned flour and fried in the frying pan. served on a chunk of crusty bloomer bread with lurpak butter and a dash of tartare sauce.lol


----------



## lilythepink

and tonight for tea....home made fishermans pie. 

cod, salmon, prawns, smoked haddock, onions, peas, corn and parsely topped with mash and served with asparagus.


----------



## westie~ma

Beef and veg pie, homemade (stock and all ) apart from pastry, was going to do my own but saw readymade in supermarket so decided to get that instead. 

Served with peas and carrots.


----------



## Space Chick

I've ordered a pizza... Hubby is away and I CBA'd to cook, especially as I have spent much of today in A&E


----------



## loubyfrog

Space Chick said:


> I've ordered a pizza... Hubby is away and I CBA'd to cook, especially as I have spent much of today in A&E


BOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! :thumbdown::thumbdown:

Enjoy your Pizza.


----------



## 8tansox

Arrrgggghhhhh. Husband said we had mince in the fridge to eat up so I thought I'd do something with that, turns out, it's beef strips for stir-fry, so that's what we've had, stir fry, not what I had imagined.... was alright though.:yesnod: Oh, and no pudding so it was vanilla ice-cream.:rolleyes5:


----------



## Megan345

Bit of a finishing-up-leftovers tea today as Chris is away. A part baked baguette from the freezer with mashed potato and sweet potato from yesterday.


----------



## tincan

Roast pork , roast spuds , sprouts , carrot & turnip red cabbage & apple ( shop bought ) ... Yorkies , and all the trimmings ..... Feeling like a fat pig now lol


----------



## Azriel391

tincan said:


> Roast pork , roast spuds , sprouts , carrot & turnip red cabbage & apple ( shop bought ) ... Yorkies , and all the trimmings ..... Feeling like a fat pig now lol


:drool:yum that sound scrummy


----------



## catz4m8z

boil in the bag fish in sauce, veggies (all nuked in the microwave!) and a muller corner!

Laaaaaaaaaazy! (CBA today!!LOL)


----------



## westie~ma

Mussels from Lidl


----------



## loubyfrog

Cod wrapped in ham with potato rosties,spinach and peas.

With a shop bought watercress and stilton sauce (couldn't be bothered making it from scratch)


Really wanted to eat something mega garlicky but at the dentist tomorrow and don't think he'd be too impressed if I did.


----------



## Valanita

Shepherds pie.


----------



## Megan345

Had a couple of freshly baked pain au chocolats earlier. Continuing the Continental theme with pancakes tonight when Chris eventually gets home. (I only had room for four beers and a loaf of bread in my tankbag  )


----------



## catz4m8z

sausage casserole in the slow cooker at the mo...probably have it with green beans.


----------



## MontyMaude

I had chicken with boiled potatoes, broccoli and asparagus and cranberry sauce boring but yummy.


----------



## 8tansox

Sea bass, reduced from M& S which makes it all the better, fried, with new potatoes, fresh peas, green beans and broccoli. Absolutely gorgeous it was.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Pie. With cabbage and broccoli.


----------



## tincan

Roast pork dinner part two ..... Why waste left-overs  Sadly fat pigs again ...... Not


----------



## Space Chick

Pasta bake that is previously made and frozen as needed something quick before band practice.


----------



## CaliDog

Ok ok i know this should really be gross but oh my it was so yummy!!

Chicken bacon pie on a batch!!


----------



## 8tansox

I'm on my own tonight so I'm having Omelette with plenty of salad. 


And, while I'm on the subject of food, has anyone else noticed how the chocolate covering is almost non existent on Orange Club biscuits these days? Most disappointed I am.  It's a very thin covering now..... what happened to their strap line...


"If you want a lot of chocolate on your biscuit join our club?????"


----------



## Space Chick

Steak, roast beetroot, asparagus and Marsala cream mushrooms here.

And after a hard day 1/2 a bottle of Rioja to go with it


----------



## loubyfrog

Chicken and spinach (bought too much for yesterdays dinner) curry with boiled rice....boring!!! :Yawn:


----------



## Jonescat

Blackeye bean, kale and potato curry. It is a coconut curry sauce with a lot of coriander, ginger and turmeric.


----------



## CKins

8tansox said:


> I'm on my own tonight so I'm having Omelette with plenty of salad.
> 
> And, while I'm on the subject of food, has anyone else noticed how the chocolate covering is almost non existent on Orange Club biscuits these days? Most disappointed I am.  It's a very thin covering now..... what happened to their strap line...
> 
> "If you want a lot of chocolate on your biscuit join our club?????"


I haven't had a club for years, but the orange ones were always my favourite. Maybe I won't have one again as it sounds like my memories will be tarnished by the lack of chocolate...

I'm doing a new recipe tonight. I'm making cottage pie cakes. They're like fish cakes but with beef mince instead. We'll be having them with carrots and something green, maybe sugar snaps or mange tout. Hopefully they'll be yummy  Seems like a good comforting meal for a Friday evening


----------



## Space Chick

Lamb steaks, Yorkshire puddings, roast beetroot, carrots, runner beans, broad beans and gravy.


----------



## Guest

Space Chick said:


> Lamb steaks, Yorkshire puddings, roast beetroot, carrots, runner beans, broad beans and gravy.


No baked beans?  Tuna pasta here tonight, feeling fruity and fancying a full english on a samich in the morning though!


----------



## AubreyGecko

Nothing tonight as we're lambing here so haven't been shopping might have a sammich if and when I get homessss


----------



## Jonescat

How do you make Marsala cream mushrooms? They sound good.


----------



## tincan

Roast chicken , creamy garlic mushrooms , Roasted red pepper & shallots


----------



## tincan

Jonescat said:


> How do you make Marsala cream mushrooms? They sound good.


You just add some Marsala wine to the garlic, cream & mushrooms


----------



## Guest

AubreyGecko said:


> Nothing tonight as we're lambing here so haven't been shopping might have a sammich if and when I get homessss


Chippy tea!!!


----------



## Jonescat

Reckon I could manage that


----------



## Space Chick

tincan said:


> You just add some Marsala wine to the garlic, cream & mushrooms


Pretty much, although I don't add garlic 

I just fry the mushrooms in a saucepan in butter, add a bit of salt a generous glug of Marsala and then some cream. Voila!


----------



## Guest

Space Chick said:


> a generous glug of Marsala


But how much goes in with the 'shrooms?
:lol:.


----------



## AubreyGecko

jon bda said:


> Chippy tea!!!


That's tonight! 
It was closed by the time we were done ): so a pot noodle and bed and now 3 hours later I'm up and at work!!!


----------



## Space Chick

Ok, today is a simple and rather childlike tea.

Fishfingers, coleslaw and sweet potato chips


----------



## Guest

Homemade 'New Yoik' (gotta say it with the accent ) meast feast pizza...was gonna be just ordinary pizza but saw Allegra doing this recipe this morning and i just had to give it a try!!!

Meat feast pizza with blue cheese slaw: Recipes: Good Food Channel

Can't wait!!!


----------



## patterdalelass

lamb stew cooking away in the slow cooker.


----------



## lilythepink

Husband is having sirloin steak, salad and baked potato. I will have cheese instead of steak. Have some apple pie and creme fraich for later.


----------



## gorgeous

Chinese take away and posh fizz!


----------



## loubyfrog

gorgeous said:


> Chinese take away and posh fizz!


Same here....Saturday night is Chinese takeout in our house. :thumbsup:

No posh fizz though because I aint posh & on AB's


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Spicy vegetable stew, with a salmon and horseradish fish cake


----------



## gorgeous

loubyfrog said:


> Same here....Saturday night is Chinese takeout in our house. :thumbsup:
> 
> No posh fizz though because I aint posh & on AB's


Don't need to be posh to have posh fizz!:thumbsup:


----------



## AubreyGecko

gorgeous said:


> Chinese take away and posh fizz!


Snap we was meant to be going to the chippy but we smelt the Chinese next door and all drifted over (': yummy i know what breakfast will be tomorrow  I have a puppy on my lap a kitty next to me, my guinea piggies squeezing about happily and a glass of wine in my hand  I'm incredibly happy


----------



## Guest

Pizza dough has been proving for about forty minutes now...and i'm hungry!!!


----------



## gorgeous

jon bda said:


> Pizza dough has been proving for about forty minutes now...and i'm hungry!!!


Get rolling!


----------



## Space Chick

jon bda said:


> Pizza dough has been proving for about forty minutes now...and i'm hungry!!!


Hope you are preheating a baking stone!


----------



## Guest

Space Chick said:


> Hope you are preheating a baking stone!


Oh yes...just think we need a bigger oven and more than one pizza stone!
:001_tt1:


----------



## Space Chick

Tonight we are having chorizo, pepper and tomato pasta bake with garlic bread.

I handed rolled the penne for the bake, and I made the French bread for the garlic bread. Mix of granary and white flour.

The peppers and tomatoes were in the freezer, having been harvested from our allotment 

The egg in the pasta was laid by my hens 

It's in the oven now and I can't wait


----------



## patterdalelass

Slow cooked roast chicken dinner tonight.


----------



## CKins

loubyfrog said:


> Same here....Saturday night is Chinese takeout in our house. :thumbsup:
> 
> No posh fizz though because I aint posh & on AB's


You can drink alcohol even when taking some ABs. I was on some last year and we were going away for the weekend, I asked if it was ok to drink while taking them and the Dr said it was absolutely fine 

Might be worth asking the question...


----------



## kathryn773

as i was eating alone, no need to 'cook' for son

cooked salmon steak with
curly kale, mixed lettuce, grated and chunks of carrot, cucumber and a boilded beetroot.

it was very nice. (how long will this healthy eating last?)


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Will be venison sauages with pasta and spicy ratatouille style sauce, and parmesan.


----------



## Space Chick

I've had pork cheeks sous videing since last night. I'll be finishing them off using the malliard reaction and serving them with stuffing, carrots, cabbage (well technically spout leaves), broad beans and gravy.

So a posh pork gravy dinner


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Rabbit, leek and black pudding pie, with smoked bacon lardons and chopped mushrooms, and creme fraiche. Green beans, and roasties


----------



## loubyfrog

You all have really nice food.

I on the other hand made mega garlic pasta with bacon and a bag of ready prepared salad. 

I was in a rush as we had a early dinner at half 2 as hubby is doing lots of conference calls until late on tonight.

I'm going to be starving later. :shocked:


----------



## branwen

Cauliflower cheese,sausage and sweetcorn tonight..


----------



## lilythepink

branwen said:


> Cauliflower cheese,sausage and sweetcorn tonight..


love cauliflower cheese...made with loads of strong cheese and sterilised milk. yum.


----------



## lilythepink

trout done in tin foil in oven with lime garlic chilli and salt and pepper with asparagus.....and apple pie and creme fraiche if I can find one in the freezer.lol


----------



## AubreyGecko

Space Chick said:


> Tonight we are having chorizo, pepper and tomato pasta bake with garlic bread.
> 
> I handed rolled the penne for the bake, and I made the French bread for the garlic bread. Mix of granary and white flour.
> 
> The peppers and tomatoes were in the freezer, having been harvested from our allotment
> 
> The egg in the pasta was laid by my hens
> 
> It's in the oven now and I can't wait


Uummmmmmmm...............................................YUMMMM!!!!!!! Ohh I'm jealoussssssssss ill have to make this tomorrow

Tonight is home battered cod
Home made chips (baked not fried) and peas with a knob of butter to melt over them!


----------



## Space Chick

Lamb saag with brown basmati rice and onion bhajees


----------



## CKins

Proper home made sweet and sour chicken with rice for us tonight. New one for me to try so hopefully it'll be as yummy as I'm expecting


----------



## Space Chick

CKins said:


> Proper home made sweet and sour chicken with rice for us tonight. New one for me to try so hopefully it'll be as yummy as I'm expecting


Lovely 

Teriyaki salmon, with peppers, onions and noodles for us. Will be late as hubby is going to be late home from work


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Same as it was the last few evenings. Small amount of mashed potato and white fish or plain chicken. Sob.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Tuna steak seasoned with lime and chillies, sweet red peppers done with garlic and spices, and spaghetti. About to go and put the tuna steak in to marinade.


----------



## Space Chick

Shoshannah said:


> Same as it was the last few evenings. Small amount of mashed potato and white fish or plain chicken. Sob.


Hope your stomach is better soon.

I feel guilty now saying we are having Sirloin steak with Jack Daniels glaze, sweet potato chips and coleslaw


----------



## lilythepink

cheese and biscuits from marks and spencer.lol.


----------



## katieloo

Sausage cooked on George Foreman and Chips done in Air Fryer so not so unhealthy


----------



## Guest

Chilli dogs...so not that heallthy!!!


----------



## AubreyGecko

Nothing unfortunately! What's good other than plain crackers for a sicky bug?? Family are having steak and new potatoes with jelly and ice cream !!!!!! )':


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

AubreyGecko said:


> Nothing unfortunately! What's good other than plain crackers for a sicky bug?? Family are having steak and new potatoes with jelly and ice cream !!!!!! )':


Sicky bug? Chips and gravy, proper Yorkshire remedy


----------



## AubreyGecko

Yeah doctor reckons I have a sickness bug, "give it 24 hours and you'll be right as rain" I've been Ill for a week now! ):
Thank you!!!! I'm so happy I managed to keep it down so far!!! First thing I've been able to eat properly in 3 days!


----------



## moggiemum

you might need you see doc again  best wishes x

im having sticky rice ,yum , with spicy philchards whole and stirfry of red peppers mixed beans onions and mushrooms , cooked by bf as well so its twice as nice


----------



## cinnamontoast

On the theme of purple food, I saw purple potatoes and thought they'd be fun! So we had steak, purple wedges, sweetcorn!


----------



## Valanita

We had a takeaway as I couldn't be bothered to cook.


----------



## Space Chick

It's going to be a lamb shoulder dinner for us tonight 

I'm going to slow cook it all day :001_tongue:

I'll be making some Yorkshire puddings, gravy and we have carrots, parsnips, sprout leaves and broad beans :w00t:


----------



## Jonescat

Leek and mushroom plait, new pots, steamed greens. Banana cake with lemon drizzle on it.


----------



## Cazzer

Jonescat said:


> Leek and mushroom plait, new pots, steamed greens. Banana cake with lemon drizzle on it.


The leek & mushroom plait sounds yummy. What's the recipe for it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jonescat

I don't mind - I can talk about cooking for hours!

Saute 3 large leeks and 250g mushrooms until soft (both sliced thin). Add 1 tbsp fresh thyme, 1 tbsp chopped lemon zest and 2 clovessliced garlic and cook for a few mins more. Turn the heat of and stir in 200g of the cream/soft cheese of your choice (mine is boursin with Pepper). Let it all cool.

Do complicated plaiting thing with puff pastry (not complicated when you do it, just explaining it) and bake for 25-30 mins at 180/200 C.

Here's a vid on the plaiting bit
How To Braid Puff Pastry | The Kitchn


----------



## Cazzer

Sounds yummy will definitely give that a go!


----------



## Fluketheduke

Cornish crunch,crackers,glass cidar.


----------



## AubreyGecko

moggiemum said:


> you might need you see doc again  best wishes x


Thank you! X I'm going back tomorrow but I'm seeing a different doctor as mine is utter rubbish! Bad enough getting an aspirin when you have a limb hanging off! Forget anything else?! ):


----------



## CKins

Saturday night we had mushroom ravioli with white wine and cream sauce, garlic bread and lime and mascarpone torte for pudding (all home made of course, pasta included).

Last night my husband made burgers which we had in a nice seeded bun with little gem lettuce and ketchup and French fries.

We ate so well over the weekend  what with our sweet and sour chicken on Friday which was delicious!


----------



## Space Chick

Tonight, I am turning the leftover lamb into a Moroccan lamb casserole which I'll serve with sweet potato chunks and minted cous cous


----------



## Guest

Space Chick said:


> Tonight, I am turning the leftover lamb into a Moroccan lamb casserole which I'll serve with sweet potato chunks and minted cous cous


Better be done in a tagine!


----------



## CKins

I'm doing another Jamie's 15 Minute Meals tonight.

Beef Stroganoff with rice and spinach...mmm...


----------



## patterdalelass

Tonight we are having locally made toulouse sausages with sweet n sour onions,with baked potatoes.


----------



## Fluketheduke

Got my benefits today,gosh cant make up my mind.
Special fried rice or trip down local Italian restaurant.


----------



## Space Chick

Tonight will be scallops and chorizo is a spicy tomato sauce with pasta and asparagus


----------



## Jonescat

Tomato and fennel soup.


----------



## Kchip

Oh good Lord, just had an takeaway curry and am now flipping well hungry again after reading this thread!! Tomorrow will be the meal that was intended for tonight...before my husband the curry monster came home! So tomorrow is minted lamb cutlets(currently marinating) with feta, chickpea salad and tzatkiki.

Ha ha my predictive text just changed "tzatkiki" to "year-old", good job I noticed before I outed myself as a cannibal!


----------



## moggiemum

ooeeeeeeeee that sounds delious ^ 


i just had very late supper cooked by lovely bf awwwwwwwww, 

cous cous with spicey onion , courgette, mushroom, yummy i want moreeeeeeee

just as well he came over as my dinner i put in oven and remembered 2 hrs later :crying: my kitchen was nice and warm , electric meter is screaming for more cash and i cannot get the smell of over cooked battered cod outta the flat:huh: , animals liked it though and i must say it wasnt bad very very crispy but not burnt


----------



## Guest

Tonight will be pasta of some description, maye with some tuna but with garlic ciabatta for sure. Can't wait, i'm bloody starving!!!


----------



## Valanita

We had salad & scoth eggs.


----------



## Space Chick

Butcher had 4 sirloin steaks for a tenner again. 

We've had one each and two have gone in the freezer. Served it with sweet potato chips and asparagus.

The butcher also had Ox cheeks in, so they have gone in the sous vide machine to slow cook overnight for a roast dinner tomorrow 

Friday, I am performing in a gastro pub (they have a function room for live music) and so they are throwing in a free meal for each band member :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Space Chick said:


> Butcher had 4 sirloin steaks for a tenner again.
> 
> We've had one each and two have gone in the freezer. Served it with sweet potato chips and asparagus.
> 
> The butcher also had Ox cheeks in, so they have gone in the sous vide machine to slow cook overnight for a roast dinner tomorrow
> 
> Friday, I am performing in a gastro pub (they have a function room for live music) and so they are throwing in a free meal for each band member :thumbup1:












Just about sums it up...
:devil:


----------



## Space Chick

Oops  Sorry Jon :devil:


----------



## Jonescat

Pasta, cauliflower and mushrooms in cheese sauce with a mound of cherry tomatoes on the side.


----------



## CKins

Sweet onions with chicken thighs for us tonight.

It sounds really weird but is so yummy.

Sweat 3 finely sliced onions in butter for about 15 minutes until golden, add garlic for a few mins and then tip onto a plate. Fry chicken thighs, dusted with seasoned flour, on each side for a couple of mins. Add some tomato paste and apple juice and then chuck the onions back in. Cook until thick and sticky and serve with rice and we always have peas. 

YUMMY!


----------



## Kchip

CKins said:


> Sweet onions with chicken thighs for us tonight.
> 
> It sounds really weird but is so yummy.
> 
> Sweat 3 finely sliced onions in butter for about 15 minutes until golden, add garlic for a few mins and then tip onto a plate. Fry chicken thighs, dusted with seasoned flour, on each side for a couple of mins. Add some tomato paste and apple juice and then chuck the onions back in. Cook until thick and sticky and serve with rice and we always have peas.
> 
> YUMMY!


Sounds yum!


----------



## Donut76

Hubby is having home made cheese & onion pie (kids homemade cheese roll) mash & peas
I'm having nowt coz I'm not hungry feeling poorly & can't keep anything down anyway


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Tuna steak and potato wedges. Not quite sure if I'll do anything with them.


----------



## Valanita

We had pork chops with mixed veg & baby potatoes, smothered in butter. 
For afters I had a hot choc sponge with choc sauce. Yummy!


----------



## Goldstar

Im going to do some super unhealthy hot dogs tonight with loads of fried onions and tomato sauce


----------



## Kchip

Curry yay!! Second one this week :thumbup:


----------



## Goldstar

Kchip said:


> Curry yay!! Second one this week :thumbup:


I love curries :-D


----------



## 8tansox

Fresh salmon, new potatoes, mange tout and broccoli. And I'm hungry, been working in the fresh-air all day today, so I well deserve it!


----------



## Cazzer

Jonescat said:


> Leek and mushroom plait.


With carrots and peas. It was yummy :thumbup1:


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Bad news. DH is unwell, so I have to cook! 

Chicken, veg and mash with gravy, I shall be doing.


----------



## simplysardonic

We're having an early one tonight- home made veggie pastie (me), roast lamb (everyone else), roast potatoes, mashed swede & carrot, Yorkshire puddings, cauliflower, sage & onion stuffing & gravy, followed by a rich chocolate cake my oldest daughter is going to bake :thumbup:


----------



## gorgeous

We had a bbg! First one this year..lol.


----------



## Space Chick

Roast chicken thighs, homemade sage and onion stuffing, roast parsnips, carrots, cauliflower, sprout leaves and gravy


----------



## CRL

sausages, roast potatoes, curly kale, sprouts and baked onion, smoothered in gravy


----------



## Space Chick

I made a big pot of Mexican Chicken, so today I did Mexican Chicken Enchiladas. 

Haven't had them for ages, they were gorgeous.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Thai green curry with basmati rice and a naan bread


----------



## Kchip

Dahl soup made earlier today. Blooming hungry today.


----------



## Jonescat

Gingered red beans, tomato rice and purple sprouting broccoli


----------



## gorgeous

Fresh trout baked with fresh lemon juice served with steamed carrots, broccolli and brussell sprouts.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Pigging out tonight: big plate of white bread with lashings of brie!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Shoshannah said:


> Pigging out tonight: big plate of white bread with lashings of brie!


As well as fish, my local fishmongers does a range of game, meat, cheese and even deluxe puddings. Amongst my haul from Friday, other than the freebies, were three cheeses, two mature cheddars, one with chilli, the other with garlic and fresh herbs. And a naturally smoked locally made brie, which I can't wait to find a reason to break into.


----------



## CKins

Sweet and sour chicken for us again tonight (home made) with chicken and sweet chilli spring rolls (not home made), followed by Waitrose sticky toffee pudding (chocolate pudding for the Hubster) with ice cream.


----------



## Space Chick

Steak, Marsala cream mushrooms and sweet potato chips 

I'm making the most of our butchers offer of 4 sirloin steaks for a tenner :thumbsup:


----------



## lymorelynn

Cottage pie made with left-over beef and served whatever veg I can find in the rack


----------



## 8tansox

Sea bass, new potatoes and some vegetables....... mmmmm lovely.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Smoked chicken risotto, with bacon, black pudding and mushrooms, and fresh green kale


----------



## Space Chick

Good old spag Bol here tonight


----------



## Guest

Spag bol here as well, can't wait, i'm starving!!!


----------



## tinkertaylor

Mash,lambs liver with onion gravy,peas.


----------



## 8tansox

Chicken in creamed mushroom sauce, sauteed potatoes and veg. Oh and Bailey's ice-cream.


----------



## Space Chick

Chilli taco shells tonight


----------



## CKins

I'm doing another new one tonight.

Crispy pretzel chicken with honey mustard dip.

Hopefully it'll be yummy


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Don't know what to do tonight, I only want something light as I've had a HUGE roast chicken buttie for lunch. And I'm juggling ideas for Monday as I have a couple of friends coming over, not sure whether to do cod fillet on a bed of chorizo and beans, or pheasant saltimboccas (filled with black pudding and rolled into a sausage basically) with roast veggies and a red wine gravy.


----------



## tinkertaylor

Dried mackeral.
Boil portion brown rice,add mixed veg,then fry for couple minutes to get moisture out of rice.Mix it together,add a dollop of curry on the side.
Piece nam bread.
Its real tastey and healthy,cheap meal.


----------



## 8tansox

Vegetable Pizza. Been on my feet all day today so husband can do it.


----------



## Space Chick

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Don't know what to do tonight, I only want something light as I've had a HUGE roast chicken buttie for lunch. And I'm juggling ideas for Monday as I have a couple of friends coming over, not sure whether to do cod fillet on a bed of chorizo and beans, or pheasant saltimboccas (filled with black pudding and rolled into a sausage basically) with roast veggies and a red wine gravy.


Both sound divine 

Really enjoyed our tea tonight, I'd baked some salmon fillets and made a creamy dill sauce and served with roast parsnips, French beans and broad beans


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Space Chick said:


> Both sound divine
> 
> Really enjoyed our tea tonight, I'd baked some salmon fillets and made a creamy dill sauce and served with roast parsnips, French beans and broad beans


I've decided to go for the chorizo and cod, it's absolutely gorgeous chorizo locally made, so will combine with passata, fried onions and haricot beans, and simply lay the cod on top, pop a lid on and put in the oven.

For tea tonight I ended up with cheese on toast, the cheese is a lovely small manufacturer who do different varieties of mature cheddar, so I had a slice with chilli cheese, and one with garlic and herbs, absolutely delicious!


----------



## loubyfrog

probs just some toast for me tonight.

I had major dental work done yesterday plus got the most horrible chest infection so not really got much of a appetite....saying that though I did drool a little over your tea recipes.


----------



## tincan

Coconut & lamb curry tonight , naan , banana & yogurt , poppadoms ...


----------



## Jonescat

Takeway - Bangladeshi and very good. Lemon rice, veg passanda and cauliflower bhaji.


----------



## Kchip

tincan said:


> Coconut & lamb curry tonight , naan , banana & yogurt , poppadoms ...


That sounds yum do you have the recipe to hand?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Never mind tea, I'm stuffed after a breakfast of locally made black pudding, fried organic tomatoes and chestnut mushrooms, grilled dry cure back bacon again from local butchers, free range egg on toast that's been grilled in the bacon fat, all washed down with a big cup of Yorkshire tea.....



I am officially stuffed!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Space Chick

Well, having some decent time on my hands today, I hand rolled some penne. 

Have made a pasta bake.... Bacon, broad beans, red onion, smoked cheese sauce and topped with mozzarella and cheddar 

I'm serving it was sautéed asparagus.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

I am now extra stuffed, mustard mash, heritage carrots pan roasted, broccoli and kale, and a pork neck fillet steak with slices of honey caramelised apple. It was delicious!


----------



## Kchip

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I am now extra stuffed, mustard mash, heritage carrots pan roasted, broccoli and kale, and a pork neck fillet steak with slices of honey caramelised apple. It was delicious!


Your day of food sounds amazing!


----------



## Kchip

I have made Keralan Chicken Curry, Sag Paneer and Bombay Potato.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Kchip said:


> Your day of food sounds amazing!


It was, and I did save a bit of each to share with the girls, of course


----------



## Kchip

We are a nightmare in my house at the moment, having some sort of crazy takeaway frenzy! Everything I made today has now been allocated for tomorrow's dinner, and we got a Chinese delivered! I'm out of coooonnntttrrrooolll!!!


----------



## debijw

this


salt fish fritters, chips, salad, onion rings and a scotch bonnet pepper salsa that sure had a kick to it....


----------



## tinkertaylor

Sirloin steak,chips peas,mustard.Followed by custard cream slice.


----------



## Flamingoes

Not eaten yet but before 'mother' starts to nag 

(You can change your friends but you can't change the ones you end up knowing in rl on a forum  )

It'll be asdas red pepper and Wensleydale soup in a bit, then maybe, if I'm hungry later, spinach tagelletelli with veggie pesto and olives around 10ish :yesnod:


----------



## Space Chick

Tonight I'm going to do Pork Satay, roast peppers and noodles


----------



## Megan345

Roast duck with potatoes, sweet potatoes and carrots tonight.


----------



## Valanita

Roast lamb, roast potatoes, lots of fresh veg & naughty chocolate dessert for afters.


----------



## Azriel391

Never roasted lamb before so tonight trying slow roast half shoulder , roast spuds n veg ..... on 4th hr cooking now smells scrummy .... fingers crossed , thought at 45 time to be more ambitious than a chook !!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Steak and ale pie with bubble and squeak and gravy


----------



## debijw

Azriel391 said:


> Never roasted lamb before so tonight trying slow roast half shoulder , roast spuds n veg ..... on 4th hr cooking now smells scrummy .... fingers crossed , thought at 45 time to be more ambitious than a chook !!


Wow! first roast lamb, please let us know whether you enjoyed it. It's going to just fall apart after cooking that long, mmmmmm..... I absolutely love lamb but the other half isn't so keen so I don't buy it often.


----------



## Valanita

Azriel391 said:


> Never roasted lamb before so tonight trying slow roast half shoulder , roast spuds n veg ..... on 4th hr cooking now smells scrummy .... fingers crossed , thought at 45 time to be more ambitious than a chook !!


OH is cooking our meal.


----------



## Azriel391

debijw said:


> Wow! first roast lamb, please let us know whether you enjoyed it. It's going to just fall apart after cooking that long, mmmmmm..... I absolutely love lamb but the other half isn't so keen so I don't buy it often.


Mmmmm it was fab the house smelt great and the plate was even better will sooooo do that again. Still got beef and pork to conquer so all suggestions greatfully received !! Xx


----------



## Kchip

Azriel391 said:


> Mmmmm it was fab the house smelt great and the plate was even better will sooooo do that again. Still got beef and pork to conquer so all suggestions greatfully received !! Xx


You can't go wrong with slow cooking a shoulder of pork. Really low temp for as long as poss, sitting on a few carrots/pears/onions and splash of white wine... mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Jonescat

Mushroom and nut pie, roasties, carrots, purple sprouting. Pineapple cake (brought by a guest and very good).

Bit sad though as I tend to stop eating roasties when the broccoli season finishes and I realised today it can't be that much longer until it does.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Azriel391 said:


> Mmmmm it was fab the house smelt great and the plate was even better will sooooo do that again. Still got beef and pork to conquer so all suggestions greatfully received !! Xx


For beef, definitely try slow cooked brisket, stick it on top of veggies in a slow cooker with a bit of beef stock, and just let it cook until it's falling apart.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

I've got friends coming round for tea tonight, and we're having cheese on toast nibbles for starters (they've got a range, so haven't had proper cheese on toast for a few years), followed by cod cooked on a bed of chorizo and chick peas in a spicy tomato sauce, and some sort of pie (depends what I dig out of the freezer) with custard for pudding


----------



## tinkertaylor

Couldnt wait for tea-time,just had a whole spicey pizza for 2 to myself

Will save my afters for teatime,rubarb and custard.


----------



## Azriel391

Kchip said:


> You can't go wrong with slow cooking a shoulder of pork. Really low temp for as long as poss, sitting on a few carrots/pears/onions and splash of white wine... mmmmmmmmmm!


Thanks Kchip will definitely try this sounds delicious :thumbsup:



Sleeping_Lion said:


> For beef, definitely try slow cooked brisket, stick it on top of veggies in a slow cooker with a bit of beef stock, and just let it cook until it's falling apart.


Hi SL can I do the same in fan elec as don't have a slowcooker ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Space Chick

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I've got friends coming round for tea tonight, and we're having cheese on toast nibbles for starters (they've got a range, so haven't had proper cheese on toast for a few years), followed by cod cooked on a bed of chorizo and chick peas in a spicy tomato sauce, and some sort of pie (depends what I dig out of the freezer) with custard for pudding


Want another friend? I'd love to come around 

I've got half a packet of taco shells that need using, so will be chilli taco shells again at our house


----------



## Flamingoes

Strawberries and an orange tonight


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Azriel391 said:


> Hi SL can I do the same in fan elec as don't have a slowcooker ? :thumbsup:


Yep, just keep checking and possibly turning it round to help make sure one side doesn't get more done than the other, if your fan oven is anything like mine!



Space Chick said:


> Want another friend? I'd love to come around
> 
> I've got half a packet of taco shells that need using, so will be chilli taco shells again at our house


Everyone's welcome, I'm well known for fattening up visitors, although some people would have you believe it's with the purpose of then feeding them to my savage dogs 

Edited to add, pie is going to be strawberry pie


----------



## Kchip

Chicken and aubergine in tomato and basil sauce with parmesan and mozzarella topping. Spinach on the side.


----------



## cinnamontoast

I made chilli and lasagne, same basic recipe. OH wants chilli, so lasagne tomorrow.


----------



## Jonescat

Sort-of-shepherds-pie  Chopped cauliflower, carrot, mushrooms and a handful of soy mince in onion gravy under mash.


----------



## Sophiebee

Today we had homemade toad in hole and i baked little butterfly fairy cakes for pud  i always worry about making yorkshire pud but it was lush


----------



## tincan

Roast chicken , home made wedges , toms & spring O's ..... garlic & onion dip ...... stuffed


----------



## Kchip

Chilli and cauliflower "rice".


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Fish pie, chips and peas


----------



## Mirx3

Lamb ribs that I marinaded in a bbq rub over night and slow roasted, with potatos and onions  SO YUMMY!


----------



## CaliDog

Its just me for tea tonight the OH is at work so ussally just have some toast or somethin for tea but tonight am going all out am having home made chips with eggs mmmmm


----------



## Space Chick

Butchers still have 4 steaks for a tenner.

So steak, sweet potato chips and coleslaw with 2 steaks gone in the freezer.

We are having steak every week, I'll be gutted when they decide to no longer run the offer!


----------



## moggiemum

coconut, garlic, chilli, ginger, lemon stir fry with carrots, onion, red pepper, spinach, rocket, watercress, on a pile on buttered spaghetti as i didn't have any noddles = very nice  very healthy apart from the butter


----------



## Valanita

Later today, salad, scotch eggs, cheese if wanted & bread rolls.


----------



## Kchip

Was going to be a vegetable curry but I left it cooking for too long and its now a saucepan of vegetable mush, yuk. So it's minted lamb with chickpea, tomato and feta salad tonight instead!


----------



## lilythepink

Brisket cooked all day in a slow cooker with roast veg and sprouts.


----------



## Kchip

lilythepink said:


> Brisket cooked all day in a slow cooker with roast veg and sprouts.


Ha my mouth actually watered as I read that!!


----------



## pogo

TAYBARNS!!!!!!!!!! nom nom


----------



## Valanita

pogo said:


> TAYBARNS!!!!!!!!!! nom nom


What is that?


----------



## pogo

Valanita said:


> What is that?


 The ultimate value All you can eat family restaurant: Taybarns


----------



## BoogieWoogie

Home made Toad in the hole for dinner tonight


----------



## Space Chick

Valanita - I had homemade scotch eggs for lunch today :thumbup:

We had Mexican chicken enchiladas for tea


----------



## Valanita

pogo said:


> The ultimate value All you can eat family restaurant: Taybarns


None down here then.


----------



## Kchip

Fillet steaks, bearnaise sauce, curly fries, asparagus and grilled big mushrooms. Want it now!


----------



## Space Chick

Lamb leg steaks, Yorkshire puddings, roast parsnips, spring greens, white sprouting brocolli, French beans and gravy


----------



## Guest

Stir fry!


----------



## cinnamontoast

Chicken stroganoff, soured cream, mango chutney.


----------



## Azriel391

cinnamontoast said:


> Chicken stroganoff, soured cream, mango chutney.


Drooling !! Sounds delish


----------



## Jonescat

Snap!
Mushroom stroganoff, spinach, cheese and caraway muffin.


----------



## tincan

Roast beef , yorkies , diced parsnips & shallots , creamed leeks ... 



OMG ..... forgot the roast spuds x


----------



## lymorelynn

Tonight was slow cooked pork belly with a tomato and red onion sauce, cauliflower, carrots, peas and chips - and delicious it was too


----------



## Rosie64

Minted lamb chops roast potatoes roast honey glazed parsnips green beans and carrots and rum and raisin ice cream to follow now I am stuffed lol and all supplied by my lovely daughter


----------



## CKins

Well I'm going to try doing the pretzel chicken again!

Last week I failed dismally as I went to the shop to get the ingredients, with my list, and totally forgot the pretzels...D'OH!

They are at home ready this time. We're going to have it with home made potato wedges and either peas or beans


----------



## Kchip

CKins said:


> Well I'm going to try doing the pretzel chicken again!
> 
> Last week I failed dismally as I went to the shop to get the ingredients, with my list, and totally forgot the pretzels...D'OH!
> 
> They are at home ready this time. We're going to have it with home made potato wedges and either peas or beans


What is that?? Sounds like something I'd like to cook, do tell!


----------



## Space Chick

Bacon risotto here tonight with added broad beans, red onion and kale.


----------



## CKins

Kchip said:


> What is that?? Sounds like something I'd like to cook, do tell!


I've not done it before, so no idea what it will be like.

But it is basically like breaded chicken (recipe says to use chicken thighs) but with crushed up salted pretzels.

So chicken goes into flour, then egg, then coated in the pretzels. Baked in the oven until it is cooked. Recipe says to serve it with a honey mustard dip which is made from honey (funnily enough), wholegrain mustard (even funnier) and white wine vinegar.

I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## tincan

Kchip said:


> What is that?? Sounds like something I'd like to cook, do tell!


Me too ..... sounds totally different


----------



## Cazzer

Pea, port, red onion & red wine risotto 

Followed by raspberries & strawberries


----------



## ballybee

Feeling like homey food tonight, having good old chicken with boiled potato and gravy  yummy!!! Was going to get a chippy but not feeling like it now!!


----------



## dorrit

We had some asparagus and ham this eveing...very yummy


----------



## Megan345

Roast sweet potato with bacon and beans tonight - and a few glasses of red wine to wash it down


----------



## Kchip

Curry!! And wine!! Perfect


----------



## davidc

Sausage butties. But couldn't be bothered waiting to defrost the sausages and cook them, so I jut used the hot dog sausages that I had in the fridge.


----------



## Kchip

davidc said:


> Sausage butties. But couldn't be bothered waiting to defrost the sausages and cook them, so I jut used the hot dog sausages that I had in the fridge.


Better than eating the frozen ones!


----------



## davidc

Kchip said:


> Better than eating the frozen ones!


True. lol The hot dog ones were microwave ones but can be done in an oven. Not the tined mechanically recovered meat ones though, I do have *some* standards. lol


----------



## Jonescat

Cauliflower masala, channa dal and rice. Chocolate orange tiffin.


----------



## cinnamontoast

BBQ, corn on the cob, steak, sausages, pak choi, peppers, onions, triple yum!


----------



## Space Chick

I haven't had anything 

Well OK, I had a piece if homemade marble cake 

I'd been out in band practice and had no time to eat 

Hubby had a pasta bake that I had previously made and frozen


----------



## Jonescat

Want some leftovers?


----------



## Space Chick

I've just had some cheese


----------



## Space Chick

Tonight was more appropriate 

Steak, Marsala cream mushrooms and roast beetroot :thumbup1:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Home made chilli con carne, with plain rice and a pita bread


----------



## Kchip

Smoked bacon and pea soup. When I can drag myself up off the sofa to make it (not feeling too well).


----------



## lilythepink

lamb chops, potatoes cauliflower and broccoli cheese for husband....I will prob have a yoghourt. He won't be in til quite late and I don't eat chops anyway.


----------



## Space Chick

Made a HUGE batch of bolognese, a large amount of bechemal sauce, and loads of fresh pasta.

So tonight we had lasagne, homemade granary garlic bread and sautéed asparagus.

Plus we have 6 individual lasagnes for the freezer and 2 portions of bolognese sauce :thumbsup: a good bit of work tonight


----------



## Jonescat

Tomato, pepper & sweet potato pie with kale on the side.


----------



## Zaros

Tonight I had Fish and Chips.

Findus frozen fish and some rather spurious frozen chips.

I have to eat the frozen variety because it's a bit too far for me to leg it down to the Jolly Dolphin Chippy in Hull and be back in time before the Ketchup is out of date. :sad:


----------



## cinnamontoast

*******, glazed carrots, broccoli, giant Yorkshires. So good!


----------



## moggiemum

homemade coleslaw , carrot, white cabbage,a little fine onion, mayo ,dash of white balsamic, lemon juice and rind , fennel seed ,so yummy and healthy 

with left over boiled new potatoes and garlic and corriander nan bread 

ginger beer


----------



## patterdalelass

Lamb stew done in the slow cooker with mustard mash.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

patterdalelass said:


> Lamb stew done in the slow cooker with mustard mash.


That sounds nice!

I'm still battling my way through the big batch of Chilli I made on Sunday, may have it with a bit of pasta today.....


----------



## patterdalelass

just lamb mince chucked in with whatever veg i can find,carrots,peppers,leeks(hubby came home with about 10 leeks the other day)plus herby stock,tin of toms and mushroom sauce.There is a chilli lurking somewhere so might chuck that in as well.


----------



## lilythepink

Its a piece of beef done in the slow cooker....not sure what cut it is cos the label came off.

potatoes cabbage and carrots.....and I will have fish.

found a crumble of some sort when I was rooting in the freezer...well I think/hope its a crumble of some sort.lol


----------



## Kchip

Hmm think this eve we will have chicken breast stuffed with cheddar and mustard, wrapped in bacon. Broccoli and courgette.


----------



## toffee44

Cous cous, spinach, red onion and butternut squash and fish fingers 

Tomorrow is cous cous, spinach, red onion and butternut squash and sausages.


----------



## slartibartfast

Dirty rice ......


----------



## Kchip

Had rubbish day so not cooking anymore... kebab it is!


----------



## Space Chick

Duck breast, stuffing, roast beetroot, mashed parsnips, spring greens, runner beans and gravy


----------



## ballybee

Having home made burgers tonight, OH is having piri piri and I'm having paprika  and some oven chips too


----------



## Jonescat

Tomato cous-cous, houmous, salad and imaginary falafel - forgot I was supposed to be making them and put all the chickpeas in the houmous.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Chicken fajitas with salad, since it's so nice


----------



## lilythepink

fish with jersey royals( says so on the pack but don't think they are in season yet)asparagus, corn and parsley sauce.


----------



## Space Chick

I'm planning smoked salmon pasta and sautéed asparagus for us tonight, with a nice chilled bottle of white 

Nice and quick and easy, which is good as I am sat in work, am completely exhausted and I have to cycle home (which is 10.5 miles!!)

Can see me being in bed by 7 or 8!


----------



## Zaros

Tonight's dishy delight is Tuna Lasagne.:sad:

Poor bloody fish died in vain.


----------



## patterdalelass

Ham,leek and cheese bread and butter pudding using lincolnshire poacher cheese.


----------



## lilythepink

Its looking like a home made curry. Chicken curry, made from scratch and left cooking alld ay. Yum. I will just leave out the chicken meat and munch all the rest of it.lol


----------



## Space Chick

patterdalelass said:


> Ham,leek and cheese bread and butter pudding using lincolnshire poacher cheese.


That sounds awesome 

We are staying in a hotel tonight, so will be having a lovely meal out :thumbup1:


----------



## CKins

patterdalelass said:


> Ham,leek and cheese bread and butter pudding using lincolnshire poacher cheese.





Space Chick said:


> That sounds awesome
> 
> We are staying in a hotel tonight, so will be having a lovely meal out :thumbup1:


Mmm, it really does. How do you make it?!


----------



## patterdalelass

very simple dish.
cook a couple of leeks in butter.butter an oven dish,place 3 slices white bread,halved, on base.Grate around 150g cheese,although im a tad heavy handed with the cheese and chop 75-100g cooked ham.Layer up half the leek,all the ham and 1/2 the cheese.Add 3 more slices of halved bread. Pour over 600ml milk with 3eggs beaten in it. put the rest of the leeks on top topped with rest of cheese.Leave it to soak for a while then cook in oven at 190 for around 30mins.


----------



## CKins

patterdalelass said:


> very simple dish.
> cook a couple of leeks in butter.butter an oven dish,place 3 slices white bread,halved, on base.Grate around 150g cheese,although im a tad heavy handed with the cheese and chop 75-100g cooked ham.Layer up half the leek,all the ham and 1/2 the cheese.Add 3 more slices of halved bread. Pour over 600ml milk with 3eggs beaten in it. put the rest of the leeks on top topped with rest of cheese.Leave it to soak for a while then cook in oven at 190 for around 30mins.


Mmm...that sounds yummy


----------



## Kchip

Wow that bread n butter pud sounds fab. 
Tonight it's duck, pancakes, hoi sin with the cucumber and spring onions...and will make some kind of noodle dish with mushrooms and whatever other veg needs eating.


----------



## CaliDog

Am having garlic and cheese big stuffed mushrooms


----------



## Zaros

Today we're having wood smoked salmon.

But first I have to chip some wood for the smoker:frown2:

Eventually the salmon will be served with boiled potatoes and garden peas and a nob of butter.

She'll have a side salad but I won't because I dislike plants.

All this will be washed down with a choice wine.

A 2011 Carménère.:001_smile:


----------



## Guest

Zaros said:


> Today we're having wood smoked salmon.
> 
> But first I have to chip some wood for the smoker:frown2:
> 
> Eventually the salmon will be served with boiled potatoes and garden peas and a nob of butter.
> 
> She'll have a side salad but I won't because I dislike plants.
> 
> All this will be washed down with a choice wine.
> 
> A 2011 Carménère.:001_smile:


Access to a smoker?

[youtube_browser]p-g8ZcKBcqU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Space Chick

Steak, sweet potato chips and coleslaw here tonight


----------



## lymorelynn

I will be having a New Forest venison rump steak with chips and veg while my husband has a fillet steak (beef) with chips, veg and blue Stilton sauce.


----------



## Zaros

jon bda said:


> Access to a smoker?
> 
> [youtube_browser]p-g8ZcKBcqU[/youtube_browser]


Very creative Jon.

I think I'll give it a try with my favourite tipple this weekend and hang around just to breathe in the vapours.

Tonight we're having Lamb marinated and then casseroled in red wine with a few herbs chucked in for good measure.

This will be served with fresh carrots and peas.

Tonight's choice wine is a bottle of well aired Temperanillo.

I've told her that leaving a wine to breathe is a thoroughly pointless exercise because it just gives it more time to evaporate into thin air.

I've also made it quite clear that, if she insists to practice this, it is her share of the bottle that wastes away and not mine:wink:


----------



## tincan

Roast chicken , creamy garlic mushrooms & homemade potato wedges lightly spiced with chilli .


----------



## Guest

Fih, chis snd egg becuse mum had it in her head again that we have to eat fish becaus it's good froday. It's just another friday to me.


----------



## Space Chick

Tonight we are having pan fried hake, creamy dill sauce, kale, broad beans and roast parsnips 

Tomorrow will be roast chicken, stuffing, carrots, cauliflower, French beans, spring greens and gravy.

Monday will be chicken curry, cauliflower 'rice' and Indian snacks.

Weekend food, sorted :w00t:


----------



## patterdalelass

Beef stew for us.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Beef stew here too, but I'm going to put a suet crust on it and make it into a pie, to be served with roast potatoes, carrot and sweet potato, and some fresh greens. Followed by summer pudding with custard


----------



## Kchip

Having a lunch day, got friends coming. Slow roast leg of lamb, dauphinoise potatoes, buttered spinach. Creme brulee for pud.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Beef stew bubble and squeak


----------



## Space Chick

Tonight it's salmon and cauliflower bake served with sweet potatoes


----------



## CaliDog

Cant be botherd cooking tonight and OH is at work so just a big bowl of crunchy nut.


----------



## 8tansox

My absolute fave, fried eggs, oven chips and baked beans, all prepared by my husband.  Oh, and half a pint of bitter shandy......:ihih: I know how to live!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Warm potato salad with asparagus and a beautiful salmon steak


----------



## tincan

Pork fillet medallions , creamed leeks , Roasted sweet potato and parsnips .


----------



## davidc

Today it was steak and kidney pudding, chips, garden peas as had no mushy ones in, and gravy.


----------



## Space Chick

Today we are having scallop and chorizo tagliatelle with sautéed asparagus.


----------



## tincan

davidc said:


> Today it was steak and kidney pudding, chips, garden peas as had no mushy ones in, and gravy.


Why don't you make your own they are so much nicer ? I could murder a Steak & Kidney Pud .... Or even a Pie ... Roll on my trip oop North


----------



## Kchip

Had Thai pork meatballs with chilli garlic lemongrass basil and all the other relevant bits, with cauliflower rice.


----------



## moggiemum

boiled new potatoes , steamed broccoli, carrots and breaded cod with a lovely creamy parsley sauce , yum


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Am contemplating sausage casserole for my tea .......


----------



## Space Chick

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Am contemplating sausage casserole for my tea .......


Do it!!!

I love sausage casserole 

Tonight we have having braised beef with Yorkshire puddings, carrots, cabbage, runner beans, white sprouting Brocolli and broad beans


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Spicy sausage casserole is in the oven and smelling delicious, will be enjoying shortly with a hunk of squishy bread.


----------



## MariaB

French onion soup followed by Pan fried duck with dauphinoise potatoes, white asparagus and a cherry and port sauce, finished off with vanilla creme brulee.

I am having a dinner party by the way:thumbsup:


----------



## CKins

MariaB said:


> French onion soup followed by Pan fried duck with dauphinoise potatoes, white asparagus and a cherry and port sauce, finished off with vanilla creme brulee.
> 
> I am having a dinner party by the way:thumbsup:


I thought that sounded a bit posh for a Thursday night dinner. Sounds like a lovely dinner party menu. Duck and crème brulee are 2 of my favourite things. Yum!

We are having a Moroccan chicken thing tonight with chickpeas and courgettes, served with cous cous. I made it once before but the chilli powder I used was mental and I actually couldn't eat it. I really love a bit of spice but it blew my head off. Going to use a fresh chilli in it tonight so should be yummy.


----------



## Space Chick

Tonight it shall be steak, Marsala cream mushrooms and roasted parsnips 

(As long as hubby remembers to pick up the mushrooms that is :lol


----------



## Valanita

Fish & chips.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

More spicy sausage casserole


----------



## Kchip

Pizza, chocolate, gin & tonic. Treat night


----------



## Jonescat

We are revamping the kitchen and cooking has gone to pot. Everything has disappeared in to boxes so that we can take the tiles off etc. However, I have just made the first "from scratch" meal - fusilli, shallots, mushrooms and madeira with pesto made from tarragon, pistachio and manchego, and gorgeous yellow tomatoes as salad. Heaven. I have to make lots of food for the fridge and freezer now so that we don't have a repeat of last weeks fast food again!


----------



## CKins

I made amazing ricotta fritters with courgette salad and a delicious tomato sauce on Saturday night for a pescatarian friend. It was the first time I'd made it and was so good. I was quite proud of myself!

We were at another friends for lunch yesterday and she made us chicken and leek pie, so good!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Pork steak, with bulgar wheat, and spicy ratatouille.


----------



## Valanita

Eaten it. Egg, bacon, mushrooms. OH had tomatoes with his too.


----------



## CKins

Another new one to try tonight, veggie carbonara


----------



## lilythepink

husband is having lamb chops, mint sauce, steamed new potatoes and cauliflower......don't know yet what I will have. smell of lamb cooking knocks me sick.lol


----------



## lilythepink

found a side of salmon in the freezer....so salmon it is and the cats will be pleased too.lol


----------



## Kchip

Sea bass fillets, salad, and new potatoes. Some sort of sauce but not sure whether it will be tomato or cream based!


----------



## Space Chick

Kchip said:


> Sea bass fillets, salad, and new potatoes. Some sort of sauce but not sure whether it will be tomato or cream based!


I prefer a cream sauce with Seabass 

We are having beef or venison sausages (they were in the freezer and I'm not sure which they are :lol: ), Yorkshire pudding, roast parsnip, carrots, cabbage, runner beans and gravy


----------



## Jonescat

Qorma-e-maash (mung bean casserole) - beans, potatoes, peppers, spinach, fenugreek, lime, cumin, fennel stock, tomatoes, a touch of chilli. Made a cauldron's-worth on Sunday to get through this painting the ceiling thing.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Spicy ratatouille (funnily enough), with chopped smoked chicken breast, and new potatoes.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Corned beef hash, I need some comfort food tonight, it's cold and dismal here.


----------



## DoodlesRule

Reading Sues chicken thread, I really fancy a roast chicken with salad


----------



## Space Chick

DoodlesRule said:


> Reading Sues chicken thread, I really fancy a roast chicken with salad


Funny enough, I nipped to the butcher and got a chicken 

We had homemade pizza tonight, very well topped with chorizo, pancetta, pepperoni, mushroom, pepper, olives, onions and a three cheese mix (Red Leicester, cheddar and mozzarella) we had it with a baby leaf salad with leaves from the allotment which was dressed with a honey mustard dressing :thumbup:


----------



## Kchip

Roasted salmon, salad, lime and basil mayo mmmmmmm


----------



## Kchip

Can't decide between healthy homemade butternut squash and sage soup...or a cheeky pizza!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

More corned beef hash here! Then pub


----------



## CKins

Kchip said:


> Can't decide between healthy homemade butternut squash and sage soup...or a cheeky pizza!


Pizza, pizza. It is Friday after all! And a bank holiday weekend!

We're going to one of our favourite local posh(ish) restaurants tonight with Husband's Aunt and Uncle, yay! Good food, company and wine in abundance.


----------



## Space Chick

Another who votes you should have pizza kchip!

We are going out for a meal with friends tonight


----------



## Kchip

CKins said:


> Pizza, pizza. It is Friday after all! And a bank holiday weekend!
> 
> We're going to one of our favourite local posh(ish) restaurants tonight with Husband's Aunt and Uncle, yay! Good food, company and wine in abundance.


Okay you have convinced me!

Also convinced me to get a nice bottle of wine chilling for when I finish work...good call.


----------



## Cazzer

Mushrooms cooked in brandy and Parmesan cream & pasta


----------



## gorgeous

Cod mornay, cheesy mash, green beans and peas all washed down with a nicely chilled bottle of cloudy bay!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Salmon and wild mushroon risotto. Finished the bottle of white wine too...


----------



## Mese

Hazelnut coffee ... im just not hungry yet , one of the perks of living alone is I can eat when I want to and not when everyone else wants to :thumbup1:


----------



## tincan

Slow cooked pork ribs in ginger/ honey/garlic/soy & a squirt of HP , chicken wings in chilli , ginger / spring o's / garlic ... Crusty bread & butter ... probably about 11pm lol ....


----------



## Space Chick

Roast chicken, homemade sage and onion stuffing, roast parsnips, carrots, spring greens, runner beans and gravy 

In non tea related news, I bought a ham from my butcher, cooked it yesterday and left it in the fridge overnight.... Today I sliced it (I have a small meat slicer like the ones in the deli, it was an impulsive buy about 8 years ago but has been worth it!). I have frozen the ham in slices for sandwiches and have saved a fortune. Quality sliced ham at the deli can be about £1 for a sandwich.... I have enough for easily 20 sandwiches and the ham cost £8. I love a bargain me!


----------



## CaliDog

Spicy chicken chilli wraps with veg


----------



## lymorelynn

Field mushrooms stuffed with bacon lardons, breadcrumbs, chopped onion and grated cheese. Just off to cook it now


----------



## Waterlily

I'm just here for meal ideas


----------



## Zaros

Waterlily said:


> I'm just here for meal ideas


Chips it is then. :wink:


----------



## cinnamontoast

Wanna take a guess? It's savoury.


----------



## Zaros

Is it lavender flavoured mashed turnip? :001_unsure:


----------



## toffee44

cinnamontoast said:


> Wanna take a guess? It's savoury.


Have you had a Bridget jones blue soup moment?

My guess is.....blue potatoes which means you do grocery shopping online?

Adirondack Blue potato - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## cinnamontoast

Purple potatoes! Uncooked:









I think I'm going to spread mash all over the walls I like the colour so much! They're from Asda.


----------



## tincan

Duck Ragu and homemade garlic bread .... Well one day old Tiger bread and homemade garlic very easy butter ....... I hate waste :ciappa:


----------



## Space Chick

I'm treating us to an Indian takeaway tonight


----------



## Sophiebee

Ive just made a lasagne which is now warming in the oven with some (not homemade) garlic bread, and i made a chilli for tomorrow at the same time


----------



## loubyfrog

Going to be living of ready meals,BBQ food and whatever I can thrust into the actifry for the next 2 weeks as we'll have no kitchen so Hubby made me a last supper....

Yummy homemade boigers (burgers to anyone who doesn't think they're American...unlike me.) with smoked cheese and crispy streaky bacon on top.

Scrummy.


----------



## tincan

Out for a pub meal at lunchtime .... so cheese/ onion & tomato bun for me , OH had cheese on toast .


----------



## Jonescat

Loubyfrog - I feel your pain! I reckon I will be affected by kitchen work for another 6 weeks and I am already fed up with fast food 

Anyway tonight was not fast, but was chick pea/leek korma, sag aloo with baby kale instead of spinach and rice. Tomorrow will be similar


----------



## CKins

Think I'll do a nice mushroom risotto tonight. Am going to make it extra mushroomy by using dried porcini mushrooms, normal chestnut mushrooms and mushroom stock


----------



## Waterlily

Roast chicken and salad rolls


----------



## Space Chick

We had Moroccan lamb, sweet potato and minted cous cous :thumbup1:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Seafood tart, with buttered new potatoes and purple sprouting broccolli


----------



## Space Chick

With so much new season salt marsh lamb at the moment....

We had lamb leg steaks, Yorkshire puds, sweet potato, carrots, cabbage, French beans and gravy


----------



## 8tansox

Pork & beef rolls, with onion and red jus, crushed potatoes, green beans, fresh peas.... in other words, sausages and mash with onion gravy.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Cold beef, spicy wedges, sweetcorn, Double Decker and a Solero. :devil: Nothing purple, though. :ihih:


----------



## tincan

Smoked Haddock , jersey royals green beans and broccoli , oh and lashing of butter


----------



## Space Chick

We are having chilli taco shells tonight 

(Although, we can't eat them without singing the song from the Jennifer Lopez episode of South Park "I feel so delicious with my Taco flavoured kisses...Taco taco taco"  )


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Using up left overs, so pan fried potatoes with garlic, onion and broccolli, and tuna.


----------



## branwen

Just baked potatoes for me.I can't wait till OH comes in about 7.45 but I am making him charlotte potatoes,sliced green beans and basa fish.


----------



## 8tansox

We're having jacket potatoes too, forgot to get something out of the freezer and I've been working all day, so it has to be something husband can do, quick, simple and tasty. Filling: Baked beans with grated cheese and a dash or Worcester sauce......:thumbsup:


----------



## Space Chick

Teriyaki salmon with veggie noodles


----------



## Sophiebee

OH is picking up the chinese as i type


----------



## tincan

Lamb hotpot with thinly sliced crunchy potato top , mushy peas , beetroot and onions


----------



## lilythepink

a chippy here....too tired or maybe lazy to cook.lol


----------



## Space Chick

Doing chicken arrabiatta pasta with sautéed asparagus


----------



## Iheartcats

Chicken curry cooked by hubby!!


----------



## Jonescat

Homity pie, tomato sauce and asparagus.
Strawberries. 

Also about to make a blueberry and lemon cake.


----------



## Valanita

Light meal here. Cheese & tomatoes on toast, for OH, I'll have eggs on toast.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Roast chicken, stuffing galls wrapped with dry cure bacon, roast poatatoes and heritage carrots, Yorkshire puds, some fresh steamed greens and cauliflower cheese.


----------



## loubyfrog

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Roast chicken, stuffing galls wrapped with dry cure bacon, roast poatatoes and heritage carrots, Yorkshire puds, some fresh steamed greens and cauliflower cheese.


I'd do anything for that meal SL.........ANYTHING!!! :drool:

We've no kitchen,I've just gone to turn the BBQ on to cook some sausages to have with Microwave mash (crap i know but at least it's food) and peas and there's no gas.

DD used it a couple of days ago and she never turned the burners off.

All the shops are closed,we've nothing in the freezer and I'm bloody starving........going to have to be Takeaway.....AGAIN!!!!

Can't even have a slice of toast as OH threw the toaster out.


----------



## Space Chick

Oh no Loubyfrog 

We are having roast lamb, Yorkshire puds, roast parsnips, carrots, runner beans, broad beans and gravy


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Chicken is currently roasting, stuffing balls (not galls), par boiled spuds and carrots about to go in, and I've decided to stick a couple of parsnips in as well. Cauliflower cheese is done and will just need heating up, so just the greens to go once everything else is done, oh, and the Yorkshires.


----------



## loubyfrog

Space Chick said:


> Oh no Loubyfrog
> 
> We are having roast lamb, Yorkshire puds, roast parsnips, carrots, runner beans, broad beans and gravy





Sleeping_Lion said:


> Chicken is currently roasting, stuffing balls (not galls), par boiled spuds and carrots about to go in, and I've decided to stick a couple of parsnips in as well. Cauliflower cheese is done and will just need heating up, so just the greens to go once everything else is done, oh, and the Yorkshires.


You're just rubbing it in now.

I've just found a cheesecake in the fridge so demolished that along with a packet of nice & spicy Nik-Naks.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

loubyfrog said:


> You're just rubbing it in now.
> 
> I've just found a cheesecake in the fridge so demolished that along with a packet of nice & spicy Nik-Naks.


Lol, nik naks with cheese cake, not quite sure how that's going to work


----------



## Guest

Mashed spuds, toad in the hole and onion gravy...nom nom...


----------



## 8tansox

Roast beef, Yorkshire puds, roast potatoes, vegetables. Seems ages since I had a roast dinner, can't wait. :w00t:


----------



## Space Chick

A lot of roast dinners today 

Seem more than a usual PF Sunday


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Someone asked about how you know when a roast chicken is done, here we go:





Cut into the joint between the leg and the body, if the juices are all clear, it's done


----------



## Space Chick

That looks mighty tasty


----------



## Goldstar

I made a roast chicken too, with roast potatoes, stuffing, potato and savoy cabbage mash, broccoli, carrots, yorkshire pudding and gravy. Had it at 2pm though and I'm hungry again now


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Looking at the huge pile of left overs, I think it might be more roast chicken dinner again tonight! Followed by strawberries and ice cream


----------



## Mr Gizmo

I've just been told it's spatchcock chicken that I'm cooking while OH is at a keep fit club.:thumbsup:


----------



## loubyfrog

I'm just torturing myself by coming on this thread but thought you'd all be waiting to see whats on my menu today.

Well today is going to be a cheese and ham toastie.:thumbsup:

The joiners have just gone and we can't be bothered to "cook" so its a grilled sarnie for us.

SL.....That chicken looks so gooooooooooooooooood,I'm very tempted to rep you for it. (think I'm delirious from lack of nutrients)


----------



## Space Chick

*peeps from behind sofa to see if Loubyfrog is looking.....and whispers*

We had steak, Jack Daniels dipping sauce, sweet potato chips and coleslaw


----------



## Guest

Chicken and chorizo jambalaya, cannot wait!


----------



## loubyfrog

Space Chick said:


> *peeps from behind sofa to see if Loubyfrog is looking.....and whispers*
> 
> We had steak, Jack Daniels dipping sauce, sweet potato chips and coleslaw


*loubyfrog has a the hearing power of a bat,heard the word steak and came running* :sneaky2:

Sounds delicious SP....hope you enjoyed every mouthful. I certainly would. :yesnod:


----------



## cinnamontoast

Boiled gammon, pease pudding!! Apparently, this is very northern, so my OH said. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonescat

Black bean chilli, rice and fresh tomato salsa.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Spicy chicken stew in a tomato sauce with harissa and chickpeas, tis in the oven cooking


----------



## Space Chick

After a very frustrating meeting, I decided the best way to get out pent up aggression was to roll some pastry 

So we are having bacon, cheese and onion quiche with coleslaw and sweet potato chips, and hubby has lemon tart for afters.

There are also another 4 quiches to go in the freezer and another 11 lemon tarts 

Can you tell how frustrating a meeting it was, but I'm now positively zen like after rolling so much pastry :lol:


----------



## Guest

As OH is working tonight, we had a chicken tikka masala this lunchtime, homemade by me, really really delicious though.  I had a couple of slices of toast for dinner.


----------



## Space Chick

Lasagne tonight


----------



## lymorelynn

We've just eaten fish and chips on Lymington quay and then went to the pub for a drink :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Finished off the spicy chick pea, chicken and tomato stew, and for afters, strawberries with honey and ginger ice cream


----------



## Valanita

Salad with little cold sausages & lots of mayonaise


----------



## branwen

OH has got the bbq going..it's only May and not that warm I told him but he says that's what he fancies lol!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Salmon, pasta and asparagus, with a lemon dressing and grated parmesan cheese.


----------



## loubyfrog

Still haven't got a functioning kitchen.:crying:

Hubbys just gone scampering off for chinese,after living on snadwiches for the past 4 days i just want a plate of hot food even if I have to wash up on the bath afterwards.

Swwet & sour chicken and prawn balls and fried rice.......ON A PLATE!!!!!:thumbup1:


----------



## 8tansox

Poached salmon, locally grown asparagus (waaaaaaaaay too much, but it was so lovely), new potatoes.


----------



## Guest

Had a quick sandwich followed by Ben and Jerry's ice cream, naughty but nice lol!


----------



## Space Chick

We had chicken and leek pie with carrots and French beans.

As an aside, I have to say I'm disappointed with most of the British asparagus this year.... I normally really look forward to it, but it have found it to be woody and less flavourful than in previous years.

I hate to say it, but I look forward to the return of the Peruvian asparagus which is always gorgeous (the one thing I will accept food air miles for).


----------



## CKins

I'm trying a sort of tomato, courgette, pepper and butter bean casserole with a garlic bread topping. I'm going to tweak the recipe slightly, but that's pretty standard for me


----------



## Space Chick

I had a grave error in judgement when I took sausages out of the freezer this morning to make a toad in the hole gravy dinner!!

Far too hot for it, but that's what we are having now!!


----------



## CKins

Space Chick said:


> I had a grave error in judgement when I took sausages out of the freezer this morning to make a toad in the hole gravy dinner!!
> 
> Far too hot for it, but that's what we are having now!!


BBQ them instead?! Ad make a nice salad of new potatoes, asparagus and boiled egg with honey and lemon dressing!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

I'll be having meatballs in a spicy tomato sauce, with pasta and grated parmesan. 

I got a pack of three for a tenner deals from the butchers, so will also be making a bit pot of chilli, beef stew, and spicy pork cheek stew with beans. Should feed me for a couple of weeks!


----------



## Space Chick

I'll be making a chicken and bacon pasta bake (and some for the freezer too)


----------



## Guest

Tonight it will be pasta with a tomato based sauce with mushrooms and garlic, with a couple glasses of wine and lots of yummy garlic bread. Saturday night is always a big meal for us as have more time to cook.


----------



## Space Chick

Space Chick said:


> I'll be making a chicken and bacon pasta bake (and some for the freezer too)


Just finished hand rolling the penne..... Takes AGES!!


----------



## loubyfrog

Space Chick said:


> Just finished hand rolling the penne..... Takes AGES!!


Wish you were my friend so I could come to your house for dinner paartaaaaays.

I've just eaten a grab a bag packet of Beefy Monster Munch.

Should put me on until tonight when who knows what delights I'll be feasting on.....Not allowed to step foot in the kitchen till tomorrow as the floors just been screened.

Was too busy worrying about getting a days worth of food sorted for the boys and Minky to even give us hoomans a second thought.hmy:


----------



## Jasper's Bloke

la468 said:


> Tonight it will be pasta with a tomato based sauce with mushrooms and garlic, with a couple glasses of wine and lots of yummy garlic bread. Saturday night is always a big meal for us as have more time to cook.


Home made bolgnese for us, mince, tomatoes, passata, garlic, oregano, basil, mushrooms, dash of Worcester sauce and a splosh of the wife's red wine when she's not looking. All mixed up with my secret ingredient, a can of tuna, trust me it works!

I'll take some of that hand rolled penne if theres any going?


----------



## Guest

Its pizza night tonight!


----------



## branwen

Gammon steak,garden peas and cauliflower and broccoli in a cheese sauce tonight.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Poached cod fillet with parsley sauce, sauté potatoes, cauliflower, broccoli and peas. Followed by chocolate cheesecake and extra thick cream.


----------



## Sophiebee

My first ever attempt at homemade fish pie... It was yummy, wishing i had something chocolatey in for pudding though!


----------



## gorgeous

Calcutta egg curry with pilau rice and home made chappattis and mango chutney. Recipe from a colleague. Eggs from another colleagues chickens. As good as it gets. Delicious. Oh and because it was pretty spicey it had to be washed down with some ice cold cloudy bay!!


----------



## 8tansox

Home-made chicken curry, twas lovely although not that authentic, but I enjoyed throwing in some Indian curry spices, a few side dishes and now I'm having a huge dollop of local ice-cream.


----------



## Guest

Jasper's Bloke said:


> Home made bolgnese for us, mince, tomatoes, passata, garlic, oregano, basil, mushrooms, dash of Worcester sauce and a splosh of the wife's red wine when she's not looking. All mixed up with my secret ingredient, a can of tuna, trust me it works!
> 
> I'll take some of that hand rolled penne if theres any going?


Hi, can you post the recipe, sounds really delicious and I'd love to cook it one day (I love a good bolognese!)

Thanks.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke

la468 said:


> Hi, can you post the recipe, sounds really delicious and I'd love to cook it one day (I love a good bolognese!)
> 
> Thanks.


Not really a recipe, more of a mash up! Brown mince and shrooms, drain off any fat. Add chopped tomatoes, passata, basil, garlic, oregano, worcs sauce and a tin of tuna. Mix it all up and simmer until the liquid is gone. I add a bit of sugar to take some of the bitterness of the tinned toms away. You can also add in a good dollop of tomato puree to help thicken the sauce. The tuna disappears entirely and there is no fishy taste, but it really does richen the sauce.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Slow cooked pork cheek and chorizo stew with beans, tis in the oven now, and I'm off back into the garden to do more weeding while it cooks


----------



## Jasper's Bloke

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Slow cooked pork cheek and chorizo stew with beans, tis in the oven now, and I'm off back into the garden to do more weeding while it cooks


I've been doing weeding too, does that mean I get some stew?


----------



## Guest

Jasper's Bloke said:


> Not really a recipe, more of a mash up! Brown mince and shrooms, drain off any fat. Add chopped tomatoes, passata, basil, garlic, oregano, worcs sauce and a tin of tuna. Mix it all up and simmer until the liquid is gone. I add a bit of sugar to take some of the bitterness of the tinned toms away. You can also add in a good dollop of tomato puree to help thicken the sauce. The tuna disappears entirely and there is no fishy taste, but it really does richen the sauce.


Thanks. Sounds good, planning to make it next week.


----------



## Guest

I have already had dinner today, garlic with mushrooms mixed in with philadelphia, on toast. I sprinkle a little paprika on top. It sounds like a strange combination but it's really tasty.


----------



## Space Chick

Mexican chicken enchiladas here tonight


----------



## CKins

la468 said:


> I have already had dinner today, garlic with mushrooms mixed in with philadelphia, on toast. I sprinkle a little paprika on top. It sounds like a strange combination but it's really tasty.


Ah, but did you use the garlic and herb philly?! YUMMY!


----------



## Guest

CKins said:


> Ah, but did you use the garlic and herb philly?! YUMMY!


No I just used the original one. Basically just fried some garlic, mushrooms, then popped a lid on the pan and let it rest for a few minutes, then added just light philly, then added paprika, popped on toast and done.   I would eat it everyday if I could.


----------



## CKins

la468 said:


> No I just used the original one. Basically just fried some garlic, mushrooms, then popped a lid on the pan and let it rest for a few minutes, then added just light philly, then added paprika, popped on toast and done.   I would eat it everyday if I could.


Yummy 

Try it with the garlic and herb one, it's even better. I normally chuck some red onion in too


----------



## Guest

CKins said:


> Yummy
> 
> Try it with the garlic and herb one, it's even better. I normally chuck some red onion in too


Thanks, will try that out next time.


----------



## smithjohson

brown Bread with butter and some American chips.


----------



## victoriaaa

Enjoyed my lasagne, salad, garlic bread and chips last night soo much im secretly craving it again tonight. Other half wouldn't be pleased though so its lamb chops and mash instead!


----------



## CKins

I'm going to a friends for dinner tonight, no idea what we're having, but I'm sure it'll be yummy! Going to take some strawberries for pudding too


----------



## Guest

Chilli!!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

jon bda said:


> Chilli!!!


Snap!!!


----------



## Space Chick

Sausage casserole and cous cous


----------



## Guest

Last night was the homemade spag bol, tasted AMAZING!  I didn't realise a tin of tomatoes, some passata and lots of herbs would taste that good, the sauce was lovely and rich. Tonight will be Quorn burgers in a roll with onion, cheese and tomato ketchup.  Then the best bit..... banoffee pie.


----------



## littlekitty

we are having mexican burritos.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

More chilli! With a jacket spud tonight instead of rice, saves on washing up


----------



## westie~ma

I'm having salmon salad 

The kids are having pasta bake (their choice).

I'd like _chips_ but I'm being good :blink:


----------



## branwen

Fish,chips & peas tonight.


----------



## catpud

I just had lambs liver slow cooked with lots of juice, potatoes and peas.

I gave some to the dog for something different as well


----------



## westie~ma

branwen said:


> Fish,chips & peas tonight.


:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:

_Chips _


----------



## Space Chick

We had broad bean and spring onion risotto with pan fried Seabass. Yummy


----------



## branwen

westie~ma said:


> :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:
> 
> _Chips _


OH insisted we had chips...couldn't say no lol!!


----------



## westie~ma

Space Chick said:


> We had broad bean and spring onion risotto with pan fried Seabass. Yummy


*gets in car to drive to Space-chicks house" oh my that sounds lush!



branwen said:


> OH insisted we had chips...couldn't say no lol!!


No, of course you can't. *hates chips and all thoughts of chips* there I feel better now :frown2: :lol:


----------



## Space Chick

See you in 10 mins 

You can come for tea if you want to, you are close enough


----------



## westie~ma

Space Chick said:


> See you in 10 mins
> 
> You can come for tea if you want to, you are close enough


7 mins - I do warp speed 

Ah bless your heart xxxxx
I've eaten my salmon salad (minus the salad ), see how I go, might have some Ryvita later :blink:


----------



## abaxte10

Chicken pizza


----------



## abaxte10

With chocolate digestives


----------



## gorgeous

abaxte10 said:


> With chocolate digestives


Did they not melt?!


----------



## gorgeous

We had laksi noodles with fresh veg.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Egg and chips


----------



## westie~ma

Jacket potatoes - I'm not in the mood to cook


----------



## 8tansox

Not sure what we're having yet, but we went out for dinner last night to a pub with some friends. It was awful. The steak I could have put on the sole of my leaky welly. One out of four of us had a reasonable meal, so, tonight, what ever it is will certainly be better than last night's effort.

I could fancy egg and chips, with baked beans...........


----------



## lymorelynn

We're having kippers  I love kippers but hate the smell afterwards so don't have them very often


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

8tansox said:


> Not sure what we're having yet, but we went out for dinner last night to a pub with some friends. It was awful. The steak I could have put on the sole of my leaky welly. One out of four of us had a reasonable meal, so, tonight, what ever it is will certainly be better than last night's effort.
> 
> I could fancy egg and chips, with baked beans...........


Decided to go for bacon, egg and chips, since I've got a pack of dry cure smoked bacon that needs to be used up over the next week. Not sure yet if I'll add baked beans.....


----------



## 8tansox

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Decided to go for bacon, egg and chips, since I've got a pack of dry cure smoked bacon that needs to be used up over the next week. Not sure yet if I'll add baked beans.....


G' warn, you know you want to!!!:yikes:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

8tansox said:


> G' warn, you know you want to!!!:yikes:


Just finished, and baked beans were added


----------



## Zaros

Salmon risotto with a deep cheesecake to follow.


----------



## branwen

lymorelynn said:


> We're having kippers  I love kippers but hate the smell afterwards so don't have them very often


Yankee candles get rid of the smell of kippers


----------



## branwen

Since it's cold and miserable I have made Tatws yn Popdu tonight.Well my version with bacon not belly pork.


----------



## Space Chick

Chicken, bacon and mushroom supreme with brown basmati, red and wild rice


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

branwen said:


> Yankee candles get rid of the smell of kippers


Can't taste that nice though


----------



## Guest

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Egg and chips


This has made me really fancy eggs and chips with some lovely butchers best ham...but tonight is bangers and mash!!!


----------



## CKins

Got 2 of my best girlfriends over for tea tonight. One is vegetarian so I'm making pasta with pesto (home made of course) with whatever veg I fancy from our village green grocers (maybe pepper, courgette and asparagus) with some local salad leaves followed by British strawberries.

Get in ma belly!!!


----------



## Space Chick

Mine will be sweet and sour chicken with roasted peppers and baby corn and noodles


----------



## CKins

Space Chick said:


> Mine will be sweet and sour chicken with roasted peppers and baby corn and noodles


Yum. Have you tried the hairy bikers sweet and sour chicken recipe? They add a few chilli flakes so it has a little kick to it, extra yum!

BBC - Food - Recipes : Sweet and sour chicken


----------



## Space Chick

Not tried their recipe, it's a healthy Jamie Oliver one that I'm using. Well I say using. I made up a big batch of his sauce last time I had it and froze half, so that's the sauce done


----------



## Guest

Tonight will be chips (from the chip shop) and I'll cook up an omlette to go with it, or order a veggie burger from the chip shop. Either that or it'll be pasta with lots of veg, mixed in with philapeldphia. Won't decide until tonight.


----------



## ajrimmer

la468 said:


> Tonight will be chips (from the chip shop) and I'll cook up an omlette to go with it, or order a veggie burger from the chip shop. Either that or it'll be pasta with lots of veg, mixed in with philapeldphia. Won't decide until tonight.


Sounds good, which ever one you choose!

I have garlic chicken, new potatoes and salad. With a ton of salad cream


----------



## CKins

ajrimmer said:


> Sounds good, which ever one you choose!
> 
> I have garlic chicken, new potatoes and salad. With a ton of salad cream


Salad cream?!?!?!?!

Oh, no, no, no, no, no.

You mean mayonnaise surely?!?!?!


----------



## ajrimmer

Well if I was having chips with it then it would be mayo but it has to be salad cream with new pots and salad. Haha


----------



## CKins

ajrimmer said:


> Well if I was having chips with it then it would be mayo but it has to be salad cream with new pots and salad. Haha


See now that is where you are wrong. It should always be mayonnaise and never salad cream you heathen 

Except if it is fish and chip from the chippie then it should always be ketchup.


----------



## ajrimmer

CKins said:


> See now that is where you are wrong. It should always be mayonnaise and never salad cream you heathen
> 
> Except if it is fish and chip from the chippie then it should always be ketchup.


No no no no, fish and chips from the chippie or home cooked for that matter (with normal peas) should always be mayo! hahaha


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Picked up a bottle of jerk sauce yesterday, will have with chicken thighs and a bit of salad, or possibly more chips.


----------



## lymorelynn

I'm doing pork steaks, cooked slowly with tinned tomatoes,onions and mushrooms, serving with chips and various veg


----------



## westie~ma

Indian take-away which will be chicken passanda with mushroom fried rice maybe a naan as well. 

Realise I'm trying to lose weight but sometimes needs must so healthy eating can go bite me for tonight.


----------



## ajrimmer

westie~ma said:


> Indian take-away which will be chicken passanda with mushroom fried rice maybe a naan as well.
> 
> Realise I'm trying to lose weight but sometimes needs must so healthy eating can go bite me for tonight.


I find it better when I have a 'day of weakness' when trying to eat healthy. Then i don't tend to crave stuff. It seems to work alright for me lol


----------



## 8tansox

A bowl of sugar puffs with a banana......... on my own, been on my feet all day, not doing nuffink else today!


----------



## Zaros

Cold sandwiches tonight.:sad:

The electric is off and although the power company has been considerate enough to inform us there's a problem they don't actually say what that problem is.

We could be facing the same problem we experienced a couple of years back when we were without power for 8 whole bloody days.

But at least the summer seems to have arrived early so we don't actually have to cope with the harsh winter temperatures this time around.:001_smile:


----------



## westie~ma

Tonight's tea is last night's left over takeaway curry ... I got half way through and failed.

Good news though, weighed this morning (I weigh every morning ) and I've lost weight :eek6: don't ask me how 

*Mr Z* - Hope your electricity comes back soon xx


----------



## suewhite

I could do with a nice stew with dumplings so cold here,heating on:sad:


----------



## Zaros

westie~ma said:


> Good news though, weighed this morning (I weigh every morning ) and I've lost weight :eek6: don't ask me how
> 
> *Mr Z* - Hope your electricity comes back soon xx


The electric revisited us around 11:30pm but further thunder and lightning storms somewhere over Finland shut it down again around 3:30am for a time.

Glad I was in the land of nod where power, or the lack of it, isn't a problem.:001_smile:

And as for your present weight, you didn't happen to mention how much you've lost or how much you weigh at present.

Reminds me of a certain utility company. :yesnod:

It tells you only what it thinks you should know but not what you really want to know.:wink:


----------



## Space Chick

We have the heating on here too  only low, but still!!

Well done on the weight loss Westie~Ma :thumbsup:

Tonight we are having homemade pizza and coleslaw 

I have a topping overload.....pancetta, pepperoni, chorizo, peppers, olives, spring onions, mushrooms and a three cheese mix (mozzarella, cheddar and Red Leicester)

The pizza dough is my semolina flour, white bread flour and Wholemeal bread flour mix and the tomato sauce is my secret recipe 

Hubby can't eat pizzas out anymore as he loves mine so much!

The pizza stone is on pre-heat as we speak


----------



## CaliDog

We are having the biggest jacket potatoes I have ever seen, they are massive, they where asking to be jackets when I seen them in the veg shop this morning.

So we are having jacket spuds, piri piri chicken home made coleslaw with salad. The jackets are in the oven as I type they have been since 3pm still not done!. . . . . . . .

Just went to check them and thought I would take a quick pic, still not done and need to crispy up more.


----------



## westie~ma

Zaros said:


> The electric revisited us around 11:30pm but further thunder and lightning storms somewhere over Finland shut it down again around 3:30am for a time.
> 
> Glad I was in the land of nod where power, or the lack of it, isn't a problem.:001_smile:
> 
> And as for your present weight, you didn't happen to mention how much you've lost or how much you weigh at present.
> 
> Reminds me of a certain utility company. :yesnod:
> 
> It tells you only what it thinks you should know but not what you really want to know.:wink:


So glad you got your power back on and that you're making the most of it pestering me for my weight :lol: On Monday when I weighed it was the heaviest I've ever been just over 11 stone  so made an effort this week and I've lost 5lb. Still some way to go don't want to be a skinny malink, done that  but want to feel comfy in my clothes and not buy a bigger size.


----------



## Zaros

westie~ma said:


> So glad you got your power back on and that you're making the most of it pestering me for my weight :lol: On Monday when I weighed it was the heaviest I've ever been just over 11 stone  so made an effort this week and I've lost 5lb. Still some way to go don't want to be a skinny malink, done that  but want to feel comfy in my clothes and not buy a bigger size.


Weigh to go Westie. :thumbsup: :wink:

I know they say a gentleman should never, ever, ever ask two things of a lady.

Her age and her weight.

But then I'm no gentleman. :devil:

Age is simply a number just as weight is also a number and neither one should be of any great importance when asking a lady out.:001_smile:

Of course when it's quite evident that a lady's weight in stones is far greater than her actual age in years one might be forced into reconsidering the principle. :wink:


----------



## CaliDog

Am going through all these pages to find some ideas for tea, am really stuck between chicken and bacon pasta, Shepherds pie, fish pie, curry. . . , . See why am stuck :blushing: 

Although for Breakfast am having fried eggs on crumpets, sounds nasty but oh my it's so yummy!!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Stir fry chicken with chillies, lime and veggies, and for pudding, locally made pistachio meringue, with raspberries and extra thick double cream.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Stir fry chicken with chillies, lime and veggies, and for pudding, locally made pistachio meringue, with raspberries and extra thick double cream.


That sounds like my kind of food.

Yesterday I made a stir fry chicken dish with chilli jam (simmer down some caster sugar, cider vinegar, water, red chillies and garlic) - the stir fry also has garlic and fresh ginger along with red/green peppers, carrots & spring onions. All cooked up with the chicken strips and then add egg noodles and sesame seeds. Its too scrummy for words.

Tonight chicken with pesto and grated parmesan cheese, new potatoes and salad.


----------



## Space Chick

Pork cheeks, stuffing balks, roast parsnips, carrots, French beans, broad beans and gravy


----------



## Guest

Rigatoni sausage bake | BBC Good Food

Found a random pack of sausage that need to be used (how did they slip under the radar?!?!?!), done this before though and its v. nice...


----------



## Space Chick

Today it's chicken, bacon and broad bean pasta bake.

They are the first broad beans of the season from the allotment, so small and sweet 

Also used onions from the allotment in the smoked cheese and herb sauce. Then it's topped with mozzarella , cheddar and Red Leicester.

Enough for two individual ones for freezing too :biggrin:

I may have a very rare dessert too, I made some sugar free, diabetic friendly, low(ish) fat coffee ice cream  had some lunchtime and it is awesome


----------



## lymorelynn

I currently have a game casserole bubbling away :drool: - wild game mix from a recent village food festival, cooked with bacon lardons, onions, carrots, mushrooms, celery and peppers in white wine and chicken stock. Serving with crusty bread 
I bought some of the first season broad beans at the weekend but have my parents staying and my dad can't have broad beans for some medical reason


----------



## lilythepink

BBQ...whilst the weather is good enough.

tomatoes sprinkled with montreal seasoning, rice with peas and corn, prawns and ham and spring onion, burgers, pork chops, lamb chops, grilled courgette(out of a jar from lidl)

I had everything except meat.lol.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Spaghetti neopolitan, with garlic bread. 

I am shattered, have been to a Landrover Club meet up and the fresh air and good company has left me feeling really tired, so needed something easy and filling for my tea.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Spag bol here as I have run out of nearly everything so thats about all I could pull together. Shopping coming tomorrow so normal service will be resumed.


----------



## Jasper's Bloke

Just had luvverly fajitas, chicken and peppers and a little help from old Mr El Paso, yum yum.



lilythepink said:


> BBQ...whilst the weather is good enough.
> 
> tomatoes sprinkled with montreal seasoning, rice with peas and corn, prawns and ham and spring onion, burgers, pork chops, lamb chops, grilled courgette(out of a jar from lidl)
> 
> I had everything except meat.lol.


Reminds me of the very first time I met what is now my mother in law. She threw a bbq for my birthday, probably as an excuse to meet me. Whilst I sat there with a plate full of steak, burger, ribs, sausages and chicken legs, she asked if I would like anything from the vast selection of fresh organic salad that she had grown and prepared with her own hands. Without thinking I replied 'no thanks, if its green you haven't fried it long enough'. Didn't go down well, but I still married her daughter.


----------



## CKins

We ate so well over the weekend.

Sat night we did chicken fajitas (Jamie's 15 minute meals)

Sunday we has lamb koftas with cous cous (with chilli and mint), greek salad and a lemon and cucumber yogurt dressing...AMAZING! (another Jamie's 15 minute meal)

Last night we went to friends and had Dominoes delivered.

Tonight we're doing 'posh' chicken and chips with asparagus. Bash chicken flat with rosemary salt and pepper then shallow fry with a chilli cut in half. YUMMY!


----------



## clark1

Brown bread with yellow butter with french fries and American chips onion flavor.


----------



## Guest

Yesterday for lunch I had mushrooms, beans, small cubed potatoes with some garlic butter, egg, quorn sausages and a slice of toast with butter, so basically a fry up. 

For dinner I had an Asda 3 bean filled veggie tortilla wrap, can't remember the actual name but it's put in the oven for 30 minutes, it was covered in cheese too. I didn't think I'd like it but it was really nice.

Tonight for dinner will either be a vegetarian curry or whatever is in the fridge or freezer, can't remember specifically what.


----------



## Space Chick

Tonight we had steak and ale pie, peas and sweet potato chips


----------



## branwen

Chicken kievs,garden peas and new potatoes OH just pulled out of the soil this morning


----------



## westie~ma

Veggie burgers and salad, minus the buns.


----------



## Mese

Just had a Pork chop , savoury rice and mediterannean veg :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Ended up having mushroom pizza with sweet potato chips, yum.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Jacket tater with baked beans and grated mature cheddar.


----------



## westie~ma

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Jacket tater with baked beans and grated mature cheddar.


My kids would live off that meal if I let them


----------



## 8tansox

We're having a jacket potato with coronation chicken from M&S and far too much butter!


----------



## Guest

Steak pie, chips and gravy...food of the gods!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Sea bass with oven chips and greens (peas, green beans, asparagus & broccoli) with herb butter.


----------



## CaliDog

I made a lovely chicken curry, with home made egg fried rice.


----------



## Space Chick

Smoked salmon pasta and asparagus.


----------



## 8tansox

I'm going to "have a go" at a vegetable bake. I've been to our local farm shop and bought lots of locally grown vegetables, way too many to be honest, so I'm going to make a bake with them, not sure what I'm doing, whether I put pasta with it, top it with breadcrumbs, put rice in it or what - but got loads of fresh herbs and garlic so looking forward to it. Husband's not convinced mind, but he'll eat it and tell me what was missing no doubt (chips or potatoes).


----------



## Britt

Greek yoghurt with strawberries and a scoop of Shakeology.


----------



## branwen

Beefburger and egg in a bun with chips tonight..


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Chicken curry - well I should say a vegetable curry really with added chicken as I do a huge pot of chopped veggies add red lentils then add chicken and madras sauce. Should be enough for two nights so bonus I won't have to cook tomorrow


----------



## Space Chick

8tansox said:


> I'm going to "have a go" at a vegetable bake. I've been to our local farm shop and bought lots of locally grown vegetables, way too many to be honest, so I'm going to make a bake with them, not sure what I'm doing, whether I put pasta with it, top it with breadcrumbs, put rice in it or what - but got loads of fresh herbs and garlic so looking forward to it. Husband's not convinced mind, but he'll eat it and tell me what was missing no doubt (chips or potatoes).


A real nice way is to cook the veg, put them in a sauce (creamy for root veg, tomato style for Mediterranean veg) and top with with a breadcrumb and grated cheese mix. Even my staunch meat eating hubby likes this.... His favourite is carrot and parsnip in the creamy sauce.

Would love to hear how you get on


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Fishcakes and chips


----------



## 8tansox

Space Chick said:


> A real nice way is to cook the veg, put them in a sauce (creamy for root veg, tomato style for Mediterranean veg) and top with with a breadcrumb and grated cheese mix. Even my staunch meat eating hubby likes this.... His favourite is carrot and parsnip in the creamy sauce.
> 
> Would love to hear how you get on


It smells absolutely gorgeous. Got another 30 mins in the oven, topped it with bread crumbs and parmesan cheese.... just waiting


----------



## Goldstar

I'm making jerk chicken and chips for OH and plain chicken with potatoes, broccoli and gravy for me


----------



## 8tansox

Space Chick said:


> A real nice way is to cook the veg, put them in a sauce (creamy for root veg, tomato style for Mediterranean veg) and top with with a breadcrumb and grated cheese mix. Even my staunch meat eating hubby likes this.... His favourite is carrot and parsnip in the creamy sauce.
> 
> Would love to hear how you get on


It's gone, it was lovely. None left and I'll never be able to re-create it that's for sure!


----------



## Space Chick

You will recreate it


----------



## Valanita

Salad with egg & Scotch egg.


----------



## Space Chick

Valanita said:


> Salad with egg & Scotch egg.


Egg AND Scotch egg 

That's an egg overload, that as a chicken keeper, I am proud of


----------



## Space Chick

I have a friend coming for tea tonight.

We are having salmon in a dill and lemon hollandaise sauce served with roast sweet potato, carrots and broad beans


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Salmon here too (my chicken curry last night wasn't nice enough to have 2 nights running so half went in the freezer). I've got salmon cooked in foil with knob of butter, salt, pepper and chives with new potatoes and carrots, broccoli, asparagus, peas and sweetcorn.


----------



## gorgeous

Red thai lentil and vegetable curry served with jasmine rice....followed by home made lemon drizzle cake.


----------



## branwen

Chicken breasts with bacon and leeks cooked in a cheese sauce,new potatoes and sweetcorn followed by ice cream and fresh raspberries tonight.I dont normally have a pudding but the date was up on my raspberries


----------



## Goldstar

Pork chops, baby new potatoes and salad tonight. I feel quite sick though so have only just put it on. May just cwtch up with a hot milky sweet tea.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Pizza and chips, am not really feeling like doing much, and want something warm and filling.


----------



## Guest

Butternut squash soup, not homemade unfortunately.


----------



## Space Chick

Pasta bake tonight, yesterday was steak, mushrooms and sweet potato chips, Sat was a ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## Guest

Space Chick said:


> Pasta bake tonight


Snap!!!

Tuna arrabbiata pasta gratin | BBC Good Food

I discovered the other day we had ten tins of tuna kicking about, thought i'd better use some!!!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Falafels, cous cous and red cabbage/peppers/red onion salad.


----------



## gorgeous

Quorn sausages. Mash potato. Mushy peas. Fried onions. Gravy. Lush is an understatement.


----------



## Jonescat

Shepherd's pie with black beans where the mince goes. Kale and carrots.


----------



## Guest

Mushroom soup tonight, and had a big fudge doughnut after which was really sickly and tasted awful lol.


----------



## simplysardonic

Home made French stick pizza (kids & OH) & mushroom soup (tinned unfortunately) with crusty bread (me) followed by strawberries & cream (all of us) :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

Pan fried lamb chops with new potatoes and peas. Followed by mango and strawberry something - haven't decided what to do with them yet but am about check recipes for inspiration


----------



## Space Chick

Salmon with a dill sauce and carrots, runner beans and broad beans.

I'm still hungry though


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Chicken in cajun sauce, spicy potato wedges and roasted veggies (peppers, courgettes, butternut squash, onions & mushrooms).


----------



## Space Chick

Steak, coleslaw, sweet potato chips and jack Daniels dipping sauce


----------



## Mese

A jacket potato with melted cheese ... ok , i'll be honest , its really gonna be two of them


----------



## Cazzer

Mese said:


> A jacket potato with melted cheese ... ok , i'll be honest , its really gonna be two of them


Same here only with added addition of baked beans!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Satay green vegetables, cod and new potatoes. Never had it before and won't be having it again :nonod:


----------



## 8tansox

Shopping day for me today so there was plenty to choose from, so we had lamb chops, new potatoes and vegetables. Shame we had them tonight, I really wanted them for the week-end but greed got the better of me, that and my lack of will-power!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Sausage Casserole 

red wine
dried mushrooms
pork sausages
onions
zest of one orange
veg stock
tomatoes
sun dried tomato paste

served with mash spuds.:thumbup:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Veggie bake in a cheese sauce, with belly pork strips and new potatoes.


----------



## branwen

Steak pie,new potatoes and peas tonight.


----------



## Guest

MAN DOWN!!!

Chilli for tea...and i've managed to slice the side of my thumb squashing the can for the kidney beans closed for the recycling...bah!!!


----------



## Sophiebee

I had spag bol and garlic bread (OH will be having his when he gets home from work, its in the oven keeping warm!)


----------



## Space Chick

Sophiebee said:


> I had spag bol and garlic bread (OH will be having his when he gets home from work, its in the oven keeping warm!)


Snap - ish! We had asparagus and not garlic bread 

Hope you are ok now Jon, stupid pesky tin!


----------



## Guest

Space Chick said:


> Hope you are ok now Jon, stupid pesky tin!


Normally manage it at work, not around the house!!! Bit of loo roll and some sticky tape later, jobs a good 'un!!!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Shepherds pie, broccoli, carrots & peas. Playing it safe tonight after my disaster with the satay greens & cod last night.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Cheese, various, on tiger bread and coffee flavour vodka.


----------



## Space Chick

Night off cooking tonight.... We are having an Indian takeaway :thumbup1:


----------



## ToyPoodle

Tuna, cous cous salad and banana pancakes for dessert :thumbup1:


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Home made beef goulash.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Boiled new potatoes with butter, warm salad with honey and ginger, and line caught Scottish salmon, followed by pistachio meringue, with strawberries and cream.


----------



## Space Chick

Lamb steak and veggies


----------



## lilythepink

BBQ, weather here roasting again.
chicken thighs, sausages, homemade paella,water melon and I had mushrooms instead of meat.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Left over beef goulash for me bulked out with some broccoli and green beans. OH has apple crumble & cream for afters but I'm sticking to cold melon.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Crab, mint and pea fish cakes, with home made cole slaw and potato wedges, and a bit more of the pistachio meringue, with strawberries and cream


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

I roasted a chicken this morning before it got hot so will be having that cold with salad (R,G,Y & O Peppers, radish, celery, red onion, spring onion, chinese leaf and little gem lettuce and watercress) and new potatoes.


----------



## Space Chick

Homemade lamb curry and rice here


----------



## loubyfrog

I've just come to have a nosy at what everyone is having and to drool a little seen as my dinner was nothing to write home about......a bowl of cheerios.


----------



## Sophiebee

Burgers with loads of fried onions, ketchup and cheese  I needed something to soak up an afternoon of vodka lime and sodas in the pub!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Just popped a big pan of chilli con carne in the oven, will have with some plain rice a bit later.


----------



## ClaireLouise

I made a froze some fish cakes a few weeks back so I am going to do them with peas and chips(good old home made frylite chips)


----------



## Britt

Tuna salad sandwiches for me today


----------



## katieloo

Got workmen in so oven chips shoved in oven with oven fish, tinned pea's in microwave & sliced bread.


----------



## Space Chick

Spicy prawn pasta and asparagus


----------



## Space Chick

Homemade salmon and smoked haddock fish cakes with coleslaw and sweet potato chips


----------



## Iheartcats

We had chicken waldorf salad :drool: With some crusty french bread. A nice, light, summer dinner. I knew there was something missing and couldn't work it out until I realized I forgot to add the walnuts! I sprinkled them on last!


----------



## Space Chick

Iheartcats said:


> We had chicken waldorf salad :drool: With some crusty french bread. A nice, light, summer dinner. I knew there was something missing and couldn't work it out until I realized I forgot to add the walnuts! I sprinkled them on last!


Always makes me think of "The American" episode of Fawlty Towers where he is shouting "Celery, apples, walnuts, grapes" haven't got a clue what is in other salads, but I'll never forget the Waldorf :lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Crackers with smoked trout pate, big bowl of home made vegetable soup, strawberries, with yummy Yorkshire strawberry ice cream and short bread biscuit


----------



## simplysardonic

Tonight is going to be a gourmet feast chez SS, tonight I'm having a bowl of Weetabix


----------



## Iheartcats

Tomato and chilli pasta bake with nacho and cheese topping and side salad.


----------



## Iheartcats

Space Chick said:


> Always makes me think of "The American" episode of Fawlty Towers where he is shouting "Celery, apples, walnuts, grapes" haven't got a clue what is in other salads, but I'll never forget the Waldorf :lol:


:lol::lol::thumbup1: I loved that Fawlty Tower's episode! Funnily enough I forgot to add the walnuts until last minute. I kept thinking there is something missing!


----------



## Space Chick

Toad in the hole with parsnips, carrots, runner beans and broad beans


----------



## gorgeous

Three bean casserole with wild rice followed by Solero Mojitos! And a nice glass of white on the decking to enjoy the evening sunshine!


----------



## Guest

After i saw them mentioned here the other night and lusted after them...finally getting them...homemade french bread pizzas!


----------



## Jasper's Bloke

Wife's birthday today so cooking steak and wedges, corn on the cob, maybe a lemon drizzle cake. Can't do the candles on it tho, fire risk, lol!


----------



## Space Chick

I have a friend coming around tonight.

I'm cooking pork satay, roasted peppers and egg fried rice


----------



## Britt

I had the usual Shakeology with strawberries and ricotta.

Earlier today I bought a scone and my cat Pooh insisted on having a bite


----------



## branwen

Chicken Kiev,garden peas and jersey potatoes tonight.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Spanish chicken - one pot just right to stick in the oven while I walk the dogs and come home to the lovely smell. Its chicken, red peppers, onions, mushrooms, green beans, black olives, tin tomatoes and some stock/spices. Might serve with some rice or cous cous.


----------



## CKins

Salmon fillet with warm jersey royal potato salad and peas for me tonight.


----------



## Britt

Tuna fillets on toast. And a scone later on (call me a scone addict ).


----------



## lilythepink

plain old spag bol here.....so mine will probably be toast or a jam butty.lol


----------



## Space Chick

Britt said:


> Tuna fillets on toast. And a scone later on (call me a scone addict ).


You're a scone addict 

We are having steak, Marsala cream mushrooms and roasted sweet potato


----------



## Space Chick

The second Saturday of the month I go to the farmers market for our meat for the month and also the meat to make the cats their frankenprey food.

Today, for tea, I decided to make something new. We've just eaten it as we hadn't eaten anything since breakfast at 8am this morning and we've both been working hard so were really hungry!!

So the new thing..... I'd bought 2 ducks, we only generally eat the breasts (these have been frozen), I used the legs and wings in the cats frankenprey, leaving two carcasses that I didn't need for frankenprey bones (as had chicken bones). So I roasted them, then made stock, then reduced the stock. I took all the meat from the bones. Then I made duck in ginger and spring onion. Added some dissolved corn flour to the reduced stock, added the spring onions (well technically onion leaves from the allotment), some Chinese 5 spice, soy sauce, ginger, garlic and chilli and added the meat back.

I served it with egg fried rice.

It was really gorgeous and such a frugal meal, as most people would have thrown the bones out!


----------



## Britt

Ricotta cheese, strawberries, raspberries and the usual Shakeology.


----------



## branwen

Baked potato,sweetcorn and Southern fried chicken tonight.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Grilled kippers for lunch. Hot stir fry chicken with chilli jam & noodles for dinner.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Salmon steak in a teriyake marinade, not sure what to do with it yet, may go for some new potatoes and fresh greens.


----------



## CaliDog

I really fancied some sausages today so we are having a pretend roast dinner (that's what I call them) so sausages roast potatoes, cabbage, carrot and turnip, cauliflower, Yorkshire puds and stuffing, and plenty of gravy. &#9786;


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

CaliDog said:


> I really fancied some sausages today so we are having a pretend roast dinner (that's what I call them) so sausages roast potatoes, cabbage, carrot and turnip, cauliflower, Yorkshire puds and stuffing, and plenty of gravy. ☺


I've got some Welsh Dragon sausages in the freezer, from the local farm shop, may get them out for tomorrow night's tea


----------



## Space Chick

I'm roasting a chicken I got in the farmers market.

Will serve it with homemade stuffing, parsnips, carrots, broad beans, runner beans and gravy.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Salmon and watercress rolls for lunch with spring onions. Hoped for a nice chicken salad for dinner but OH decided he fancies a roast dinner roast chicken it is with parsnips, carrots, broccoli, roast onions, gravy etc  I made him a cherry cake earlier too.


----------



## Jonescat

Haricot beans with tomato and oregano sauce, mange tout, cavalo nero, new potatoes, strawberries, raspberries. All home grown except the beans and toms (but they are coming), I love summer 
.


----------



## davidc

Duck drumstricks with sausages and some beans I can't remember the name of.


----------



## Zaros

davidc said:


> Duck drumstricks with sausages *and some beans I can't remember the name of*.


Heinz. :thumbup:

Chicken in ginger and garlic sauce with rice.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Prawn curry, rice and popadoms followed by dark chocolate mousse.


----------



## Space Chick

We had salmon and smoked haddock fish cakes with coleslaw and sweet potato chips yesterday.

Tonight we are having chicken and mushroom Chinese style with veggie noodles


----------



## davidc

Zaros said:


> Heinz. :thumbup:
> 
> Chicken in ginger and garlic sauce with rice.


Wasn't Heinz, wasn't that type of beans. It was a big tin from the French section of Aldi with duck and pork sausages and beans in a big tin.


----------



## CKins

Spaghetti and meatballs tonight, yay


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Home made chicken curry and plain basmati rice


----------



## Jonescat

Pasta with cauliflower in a saffron and sundried tomato sauce.


----------



## Space Chick

Pork and apple sausages with veggies


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

More chicken curry and rice


----------



## lilythepink

chip butty.


----------



## Britt

Philadelphia cheese on toast


----------



## lilythepink

Britt said:


> Philadelphia cheese on toast


ooh, love that.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Chicken breast with pesto & parmesan crust, new potatoes and salad.


----------



## Space Chick

Chilli and rice tonight 

It was going to be pasta and garlic bread.

But my friend (who comes for tea on a Thursday) is coeliac and I'm allergic to potatoes. And the gluten free flour has potato flour in it 

So needless to say, I had to go back to the drawing board :crazy:


----------



## Britt

A smoothie of mixed frozen berries, a touch of Philadelphia cheese and a tbsp peanut butter


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Spicy sausages with past and a spicy tomato sauce, and maybe some garlic bread.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Quorn peppered steak with oven chips and salad. Its been a long day and we are just about to eat so nothing fancy tonight.


----------



## loubyfrog

Paprika poatato,red pepper,onion,pea,chorizo and ham Omlette.

Was very nice to say im using up the fridge food before we go away.

Followed by a bag of pork crunch and a 3pack of mini bountys.


----------



## Space Chick

We had a TGI Fridays last night 

haven't decided what I'm doing tonight yet.


----------



## Zaros

The delight of tonight was a little English speciality.

Fried eggs, bacon, mushrooms and sliced new potatoes, also fried, served with fresh tomatoes.

And it was all washed down with a large snakebite. :001_smile:

Fight anyone?:sneaky2:


----------



## Space Chick

We are having pasta bake and asparagus.


----------



## Guest

Guinness...


----------



## branwen

Bacon & leek pasta bake and a huge Danish pastry tonight..


----------



## gorgeous

Summink from the local indian tonight....might even have a cobra or 2 to wash it down!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Morrocan style fish cakes, not feeling hugely hungry as I've had guests over this afternoon, and we've had cream scones!


----------



## 8tansox

Vegetable quiche, new potatoes beans and peas. Ice cream drenched with waaaay too much Maple syrup to follow....


----------



## lilythepink

Zaros said:


> The delight of tonight was a little English speciality.
> 
> Fried eggs, bacon, mushrooms and sliced new potatoes, also fried, served with fresh tomatoes.
> 
> And it was all washed down with a large snakebite. :001_smile:
> 
> Fight anyone?:sneaky2:


[email protected] snakebite


----------



## lilythepink

cod, new potatoes, asparagus and some fancy creamy sauce out of a packet cos I found it in the cupboard.lol.


----------



## CaliDog

Jacket spud with prawns and coleslaw.


----------



## Space Chick

Sunday was duck breast and veg

Yesterday was homemade pizza

Today is homemade steak and ale pie with veg


----------



## Flamingoes

Chilli bread with all the inside scooped out (I don't see the point of inside bread), with a dip of a bit of extra virgin olive oil, lots of balsamic vinegar, sundried tomatoes and jalapenos that I made myself. 

ETA oh and chopped up, dried ghost chillis


----------



## lymorelynn

spare ribs with a honey and soy glaze and orange and honey sauce with chips and salad


----------



## cinnamontoast

Tomato and lime mackerel fillets on toast, a slice of cold pizza and a crisp sandwich plus lots of Haribo. It was prom and the kids there were my form for two years so I was grazing on bits!


----------



## CaliDog

Chilli con carne with rice and coleslaw with bread


----------



## Azriel391

Sugarsnap pea, garden pea &; mushroom risotto and a lovely chilled glass of pink


----------



## lymorelynn

Tonight we've had fresh Lymington crab salad with crusty bread and a bottle of cava followed by strawberries with clotted cream


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Spaghetti and meatballs in a tomato sauce with mozarella, and garlic bread


----------



## Britt

I kept it light because lunch was a bit too rich 
I had a Shakeology with ricotta and mixed berries (strawberries, raspberries, blueberries).


----------



## Guest

lymorelynn said:


> followed by strawberries with clotted cream


Very Wimbledon!


----------



## Britt

Today's recipe

Cucumber Tuna Rolls

Serves 1 Person, takes 00:12 to prep and 00:00 to cook.


I had these today, and they were really good! I used cucumber strips instead of wraps, and I loved it! I really recommend trying cucumber strips as your wrap.

Ingredients
1 can (6.5 oz), drained Tuna in Water (Canned)
1 dash Black Pepper
1/2 lemon yields Lemon Juice
1/2 cup, grated Carrots
1 stalk, medium (7-1/2" - 8" long) Celery
1/2 large (8-1/4" long) Cucumber (Peeled)
1/4 cup, chopped Onions
0.66 tbsp Parsley
1 serving (serving = 1 tsp) Maille Honey Dijon Mustard

Directions
Mix all ingredients together in a large bowl to make a salad. Take the cucumber and peel it into long strips. Roll the cucumber up and fill with tuna salad. ENJOY!


----------



## Space Chick

Spicy chicken and bacon pasta here tonight.


----------



## Sylvia58

Gluten free sausages, fried onions and mash with gravy. Very tasty


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Spicy Moroccan fishcakes with new potatoes and a salad


----------



## Space Chick

Teriyaki salmon and veggie noodles


----------



## BlueJay

Smoked mackerel & sweet potato oven chips :w00t:


----------



## Guest

I'm having pizza.


----------



## lymorelynn

I've had piece of belly pork roasting slowly for the past couple of hours. Will be having it later with new potatoes, peas and baby carrots. Followed by lemon meringue pie


----------



## davidc

danielled said:


> I'm having pizza.


So am I. Aldi meat feast pizza.


----------



## 8tansox

Kedgeree....I know it's normally eaten at breakfast time, but I love it, and I never have time to make it in the mornings, so we're having it for dinner, tonight!!!!  

Followed by yoghurt, strawberries and honey....... Can't wait. The smell of the smoked haddock is driving me and the dogs nuts! They're NOT getting any!


----------



## Space Chick

8tansox said:


> Kedgeree....I know it's normally eaten at breakfast time, but I love it, and I never have time to make it in the mornings, so we're having it for dinner, tonight!!!!
> 
> Followed by yoghurt, strawberries and honey....... Can't wait. The smell of the smoked haddock is driving me and the dogs nuts! They're NOT getting any!


I've never understood Kedgeree as a breakfast dish..... Fair enough for the smoked haddock and the egg.... But rice and curry spices.... It's always seemed like more of a tea dish to me.

Now smoked haddock with a nice buttered granary roll and a poached egg, that's the breakfast of kings


----------



## CaliDog

Home made cottage pie with a sweet potato topping and crusty bread. Choc cake and custard for puds yummy yum!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Home made chilli con carne with basmati rice, possibly a bit of cheese grated on top. Slipped a bit with the chilli powder, so it's a bit fierce but very tasty!


----------



## noushka05

Butternut squash n chickpea curry with rice for me. I'm craving something sweet now though - might have to make do with a few grapes!:arf:



.



.


----------



## Britt

Ricotta, apricots and Shakeology. I put everything in the blender. But somehow that mixture weighs like a brick on my stomach. I will skip the ricotta from now on, too much fat in there anyway


----------



## Guest

Yesterday was the 4th of July and we went out for dinner.
Had the yummiest salad of greens mixed with strawberries and peaches and a vinaigrette dressing topped with walnuts. Sounds really odd but it was delicious!
Peach cobbler for dessert. 
(Can you tell its peach season? )


----------



## lilythepink

cheese panini with rocket and potato salad

bottle of crabbies ginger beer and maybe a yoghourt later...or not.lol


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

More chilli, the last of the batch, with a cheshire boiled new potato, crushed with butter, absolutely delicious


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Home made quiche for tea, when I can be bothered to make it. Will have red onion chutney on the base, and filled with blue cheese and asparagus, with a nice side salad


----------



## Mese

Fish in butter sauce , baby new potatos and green beans , Omnomnom


----------



## Space Chick

Indian takeaway. Just got back from London and I'm knackered!


----------



## lilythepink

lemon sole and chips....cooked at home but both from a pack in the freezer.lol


----------



## davidc

Southern fried chicken strips
Southern fried chicken wings
Hot and spicy chicken wings
Chicken popsters
Fries

It's part of an Iceland family meal box.


----------



## CKins

New potato, spring onion and cheese quiche (home made of course) tonight with salad


----------



## Guest

Love this time of year, so many delicious fruits and veggies in season.
Last night for dinner we had garbanzo veggie burgers on a bed of greens and garden fresh veggies, and then gorged on watermelon, strawberries and blueberries for dessert. Looks like more fresh berries in yogurt for breakfast.


----------



## Space Chick

Slow cooked salt marsh lamb shoulder with fresh veggies.... Including the first peas of the year from the allotment


----------



## CaliDog

Ok just me for tea tonight OH is at work, so am having cup of tea and biscuits


----------



## Goldstar

Juat me here too so I'm doing a basic dinner of southern fried chicken portions and french fries. Afterwards I'm going to have some chocolate and watch a few dvds. 
Hate lonely evenings.


----------



## Guest

Cauli cheese and a jacket spud...nom nom!


----------



## Space Chick

I made an absolutely stunning prawn and pea risotto. Peas and onions were homegrown


----------



## debijw

Roast gammon joint with garlic mash, sweetheart cabbage blanched then fried in a little olive oil and finely diced shallots with gravy. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## CKins

Chicken cooked with fresh chilli and rosemary with home made potato wedges and peas. Perfect for a Friday!


----------



## Britt

I just had a Pretzel with reduced fat soft cheese and some Cheddar


----------



## Guest

Local produce this time of year is so delicious. 
Today I made a salad with romaine lettuce, red and yellow bell peppers, blueberries and strawberries, then I threw on some feta cheese as well. It was really good! The sweet of the berries and bell peppers with the salty of the cheese went really well together.


----------



## Indiandpuppy

sweet potato with onion quark, beetroot, tomato and tofu salad


----------



## 8tansox

Home made chicken curry - was okay, nuffink special, but followed by home-grown strawberries, blueberries and clotted cream ice cream, now that was yummy!


----------



## Indiandpuppy

my dessert is raisin and agave flapjack with greek yogurt and passionfruit


----------



## lymorelynn

Fish and chips and a bottle of champagne on Lymington quay :thumbsup:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Picks and nibbles, just about to put on a new potato to make a warm potato salad to go with it


----------



## 8tansox

Egg, chips and baked beans.....  A treat, it's Saturday and I've been on my feet all day and it feels like it too!:sosp:


----------



## CaliDog

Homemade lasagne and big huge wedges, might even post a cheeky pic later.


----------



## Summersky

Chicken fajitas plus a Quorn veggie version.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Just about to go and put a piece of salmon in a teriyake marinade, on a bed of chopped celery, carrot and onion, will pop in the oven in a paper parcel later, and serve with Cheshire new potatoes, and Yorkshire asparagus.


----------



## Guest

Tomatoe soup.


----------



## Valanita

We had egg, bacon, mushrooms & tomatoes.


----------



## Britt

Cornish Mature Cheddar on cheese crackers yummy


----------



## gorgeous

Mushroom omelette with salad !


----------



## CKins

Pasta and chicken thing for us tonight. Pasta, chicken, onion, red pepper, peas, chicken stock, crème fraiche, wholegrain mustard and fresh mint


----------



## Valanita

Salad tonight as it's quite warm, with ready cooked cocktail sausages.


----------



## Space Chick

Yesterday was pork cheeks and veg. Today was chicken in a tomato and pepper sauce with sweet potato


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Courgette and runner beans with garlic pasta and grated parmesan.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Hot and spicy stuffed peppers with garlic bread followed by strawberries and cream.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

I forgot to say, home made blackberry and apple pie with cream for pudding, was all very nice


----------



## 8tansox

Been out for dinner tonight to the pub. Giant King prawns in chilli and garlic, followed by local lamb, new potatoes cauli and leeks....twas gert lush. Home for pudding though.


----------



## lilythepink

last night was home made chicken curry and rice followed by rhubarb crumble and custard. weird combi, I know.lol

Tonight, everybody coming round....full roast pork dinner. Roast pork, cauli cheese, roast potatoes, carrots, yorkshire puds and gravy. cant think of pudding though so maybe leave it out.lol


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Mediterranean roast vegetables, with spicy bulgar wheat and maybe some grilled halloumi cheese.


----------



## Valanita

I had a ham omlette.


----------



## 8tansox

Salad with lovely warm fresh bread & too much butter, followed by strawberries, blueberries and ice-cream.


----------



## gorgeous

Home made onion bhajis with salad, poppadums and mango chutney.


----------



## CKins

Spicy beef stir fry with eggy rice for us tonight. Another new Jamie recipe for us to try


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Can't decide between sirloin steak or a Barnsley lamb chop. Either way, with spicy vegetables.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Fishcakes with mushy peas and potato wedges.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Barbecued pork loin, courgettes, peppers and stuffed mushrooms. Tomorrow, more BBQ and pineapple and bananas drizzled with rum and brown sugar because the residual heat is still huge. Dogs have had remnants of pork, of course.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Teriyake pork, with steamed vegetables


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Smoked haddock, celariac chips, carrots, broccoli and asparagus.


----------



## davidc

I had chicken tikka massala and chicken korma with onion bahjis and naan bread. One of those ...er two people meals. Reduced to 63p at Tesco.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Meatballs and spaghetti with a spicy tomato and vegetable sauce, looking forward to it, although a long way off and loads of work/dog walking/training etc to get through before then!


----------



## bird

Tonight is yesterday's left over brisket in a stick with onion gravy drizzled over, and a few!! Chippies on the side. Followed by cherry flan, got some lovely cherries from the market at the weekend, just got to stone the beggars.


----------



## CaliDog

My absolute favorite, chicken casserole with crusty bread.


----------



## CKins

Lamb flat bread things for us tonight, with some nice salad bits and feta cheese.

Another Jamie's 15 minute meals  of course!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Spicy pork rib eye, with sautee'd potatoes and halloumi cheese, and salad.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Crab risotto, was very nice but I made too much, so the girls helped me to finish it


----------



## lilythepink

Busy busy day. so leftovers made into a special fried rice.

Rice with egg, peas, corn, onion, spring onion, peppers, fried omelette egg , mushrooms and chicken for husband.washed down with a bottle of mixed fruits Koppaberg cider.

Fresh fruit salad and cream

Everything left will feed the dogs tomorrow.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Also busy here, varnishing doors, sanding and sorting out rubble left by builders, grr! Had a quick emmental sandwich.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Tonight will be dry cure smokey bacon, fried egg and chips


----------



## CKins

Sausages, potato wedges (home made of course) and peas (for me), beans (for Husband).


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Chicken curry with rice, raita and naan bread, just need to move and go put the curry on.......


----------



## Guest

OH and I went in to the city on a date last night and tried out a new Italian restaurant. Had the yummiest pesto with sun dried tomatoes, fresh tomatoes, fresh spinach, and garlic galore (lovely breath on date night :lol. Then walked down to an ice cream shop and had yummy local ice cream with dark chocolate and caramel mixed in. Delicious!


----------



## Lurcherlad

Pasta with tomato ragu and garlic bread.

The best bit - my lovely son is cooking tonight!


----------



## cat001

Salmon, rice and asparagus.


----------



## CaliDog

a guilty pleasure of mine tonight....

hotdogs


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Guilty pleasure for me too, corned beef hash


----------



## Nicky10

Roast chicken, mashed and roast potatoes and veggies


----------



## CaliDog

Meat and potato pie, mash, sprouts, peas, Yorkshire puds and lashing of gravy


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Nicky10 said:


> Roast chicken, mashed and roast potatoes and veggies


I would have done something like that if I could have been bothered, corned beef hash is just so easy though.


----------



## Valanita

We had sausages.


----------



## 8tansox

Roast chicken, potatoes, too many veg.... can't wait now.


----------



## Britt

I worked until 4PM and got the usual Shakeology with half a banana when I got back home.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

More corned beef hash, and for pud, vanilla ice cream with passion fruit


----------



## CKins

Home made chilli, rice, tortilla chips and sour cream and chive dip. YUM!

Moving house tomorrow *eek* so this is left overs from Sunday so I don't have to cook and make a mess tonight!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Roast chicken! Just felt like it, so am having a roast dinner with some of the trimmings, need to be off by half past for dog training, so fingers crossed it's ready soon!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Roast chicken again! Finishing off the last of the one I had earlier this week, will keep the bones to make stock with tomorrow and a big pan of soup to keep me going for this next week 

Oh, and rhubarb crumble for pudding


----------



## cinnamontoast

Roast chicken first day, chicken pie the next, broth forever more, love it! Shove in tons of potatoes, turnips, parsnips. Yum!

Tonight, as I've been DIY-ing all day (bedroom was blue, now has two coats of Biscuit on it and the wardrobe doors are finally on!) plus did two dog walks, so it was again take out, House Special Chow Mein, no pork. Yum! Pudding was a Solero, under 100 calories, so I'm happy! Sadly, I'm adding calories with wine!


----------



## CKins

Sausage and leek hash, with horseradish and Gruyère. YUM!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Lasagne with garlic bread and salad


----------



## lymorelynn

At my daughter's and she is cooking chicken curry with sag aloo, naans, samosas and rice


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Tandoori *style* chicken (home made version), with rice and salad


----------



## CKins

Good old Spag Bol for us tonight


----------



## lilythepink

need inspiration...have no idea.lol


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Am making a big batch of chilli this afternoon, a few veggies that need using up that'll get grated up or chopped finely to bulk it out and add extra flavour. Nothing better than a good batch of chilli, and it's always better the day after, so I'll probably be having that tomorrow as well


----------



## Britt

Breakfast was a Shakeology with one kiwi and a tsp peanut butter. Lunch was tuna on garlic bread.


----------



## Megan345

Tonight we're having roast chicken, roasted parsnips and sweet potatoes, and potato, cauliflower and onion layers with cheese cooked in the slow cooker.

Tomorrow will be our leftovers from yesterday, stew with potatoes, swede, carrots, broad beans, parsnips and onion.

I'll cook up the carcass from tonight to make a soup with some more veg later in the week; that'll be my lunch to take to work. The leftover chicken will probably go in a curry with some cauliflower.


----------



## Wednesday

One of my fantastic pasta creations...involving mushroom soup and cheese.
Living on the edge


----------



## branwen

Spag Bol tonight...it's wet and cold here and doesn't feel like August at all.


----------



## gorgeous

carrot and parsnip pie with cauliflower cheese, green beans and brccolli. Afters home grown strawberries with greek yoghurt and honey.


----------



## kathryn773

welsh rabit (family version, minus the mustard that mum used to put in)


----------



## lymorelynn

Pheasant casserole (he's been lurking in the freezer so needs to be eaten ) - casserole seemed appropriate on such a dreary day


----------



## 8tansox

Dunno. We're off to the pub!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Slow roast belly pork, spuds and some veg, and maybe some stuffing


----------



## Azriel391

Hogroast mmmmm at a friends lots of zeros party .... 70th bday, 60th bday and their 30th wedding anniversary  lovely evening too much cracklepig n def too much pimms  fab !


----------



## CKins

Home made burgers


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Sirloin steak, and I might do some mushrooms and creamy sauce with some potato wedges


----------



## lymorelynn

CKins said:


> Home made burgers


We're having burgers too but mine won't be home made


----------



## Azriel391

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Sirloin steak, and I might do some mushrooms and creamy sauce with some potato wedges


Mmmm that sounds just perfect for this rainy chilly eve


----------



## Azriel391

CKins said:


> Home made burgers


May you put a burger recipe up Ckins , not tried at home just buy in  is it easypeasy ? Thank you


----------



## Megan345

Well, the potato layers went all wrong, so I'm making soup out of them tonight, with the leftover roasted sweet potato


----------



## CKins

Azriel391 said:


> May you put a burger recipe up Ckins , not tried at home just buy in  is it easypeasy ? Thank you


I've not actually made them, my Husband is the burger king it seems. But yes, pretty easy peasy 

It is just beef mince, wholegrain mustard, a glug of Guinness (not too much as they'll be to wet and won't stay together), some grated smoked cheddar and salt and pepper. Just kind of bung it all in, not sure on quantities, mix it up and shape into patties then chill before frying or grilling on each side until cooked to your liking.

We have them in buns with ketchup, mayo, more smoked cheddar and lettuce with fries on the side...so good!

Sorry to be so vague...they were delicious though.


----------



## Azriel391

Thanks Ckins


----------



## CKins

Azriel391 said:


> Thanks Ckins


You are very welcome. Oh and a word of warning, there is NO delicate way to eat them. I had sauce all over my face and hands, lovely!

We're having sweet and sour chicken tonight with noodles. Again, home made, well the s&s is, not the noodles.


----------



## Megan345

Chicken curry tonight  hoping my order from the butcher turns up tomorrow - I'm planning lasagne, but it'll be toast otherwise 

ETA got home from work and there it was  two chickens, 2lb sausages, 4lb mince and 2lb stewing beef.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Beans on toast, busy evening, dog training tonight and since Rhuna's coming in season, Indie gets to be a star (or more likely clown).


----------



## KittyBimble

Lancashire lamb hot pot. My fave. It's one of my OH's best meals that he makes.


----------



## Blackcats

Chicken soup.

Never made it before so not sure about this one, especially with it being chicken.


----------



## leashedForLife

open-faced sammitch -
sunflower-seed butter, lovely ripe banana - sliced, & unsweetened applesauce over all,
on toasted multi-seed bread, *yum!...*

i had decaf-coffee with whole-milk alongside it, delicious. :yesnod:


----------



## Rafa

KittyBimble said:


> Lancashire lamb hot pot. My fave. It's one of my OH's best meals that he makes.


I would love his recipe, if he's prepared to tell.


----------



## CKins

This tonight 

http://www.kenwoodworld.com/uk/familyrecipes/blogs/pink-chicken-by-chloe-stevens

It's my recipe, handed down from my mum, not sure where she got it from, but it is delicious.


----------



## lymorelynn

Not a lot - just had to have a broken tooth out :crying: Numbness is just starting to wear off now


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

lymorelynn said:


> Not a lot - just had to have a broken tooth out :crying: Numbness is just starting to wear off now


Ouch!

Spicy pork and chick pea stew for me tonight


----------



## Guest

Homemade lasagne...can't wait...


----------



## Britt

Tuna on Waitrose crackers


----------



## Megan345

Lasagne with the last of the chicken stock tonight (with a drop left over for the dogs!)

I seem to have inspired my stepdaughter, she's actually asked to help me make the cottage pie tomorrow  I'm so pleased, she usually just eats ready meals and takeaways at home, big step for her.


----------



## xgemma86x

It's medieval night at the hotel so I had a hot dog,chips,crisps and a garlic/parsley dressing  plus I had the nicest cake and ice cream for dessert afterwards


----------



## CKins

Chicken thighs cooked with onions, apple juice and tomato puree, served with rice and peas


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Am contemplating making a nice home made chicken curry with vegetables, have some lovely fresh tomatoes, and cucumbers to make a fresh raita.


----------



## Guest

Last night with everyone here for a while, #1 son wanted to cook his brother homemade quarter pounders for tea...currently chilling in the fridge!


----------



## Guest

Wild mushroom risotto. Went to pick some blueberries and found some mushroom on the way back. And naturally had to finish the bottle of white wine that was left from cooking.


----------



## lymorelynn

Just had boiled duck eggs with some salad.


----------



## CKins

Spag Bol from the freezer tonight


----------



## gorgeous

Lentil moussaka with greek salad followed by home made plum crumble (plums from ones tree!) and custard.


----------



## CKins

Roasted peppers and courgettes with pasta, creme fraiche, wholegrain mustard and cheese


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Cottage pie I think, feels like a night for some comfort food


----------



## Marcia

BBQ tonight as it's such a nice day  Doubt it'll last thought


----------



## CKins

Lemon chicken with tender stem broccoli, pine nuts and garlic served with cous cous.


----------



## leashedForLife

roasted corn & ******* potatoes in a warm salad,
with hummus dressing;
multi-grain seed bread alongside. Yum! :thumbup:

on Wed, 
i had egg-salad with mustard & chives added to the mayo,
served on romaine-lined, toasted "everything" bagels -
garlic, sesame, poppyseed, & toasted-onion tidbits.


----------



## CKins

Chicken and red pepper pie with tender stem broccoli


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Meatballs in a spicy tomato sauce with spaghetti


----------



## gorgeous

Kids are at friends having sleepovers tonight. So my lovely hubby is taking me out to dinner at my favourite restaurant tonight.....


----------



## Azriel391

Gardening all day so pooped, prosecco n dippy eggs n soldiers for supper ...yum


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

roast chicken dinner here, with all the trimmings


----------



## bordie

rabbit pie................


----------



## gorgeous

These beauties with quorn sausages fresh veg and onion gravy..nom nom nom.


----------



## branwen

Potato bake,sweetcorn and a very salty gammon steak...:rolleyes5:


----------



## lymorelynn

pan fried scallops with shallots, balsamic vinegar and basil with salad and crusty bread


----------



## davidc

Havong cheese and baco quiche. There is a frozen food shop that has an offer on, they change the items every fortnight. But from two of the freezers you can fill a carroer bag (the shop supplies it) for £3. So this quiche worked out at 15p.


----------



## 8tansox

Runner bean soup with feta cheese.  It was abso-blinkin-lutely divine!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Spicy ish cakes, new potatoes and peas, with home made tartar sauce, well, nearly home made


----------



## Britt

Sardines on toast


----------



## catpud

Well, I was going to have a vegetable stir fry (a tiny bit of olive oil then water and soy sauce). Followed a recipe and thought well that looks like an awful lot of soy sauce (half a cup, really?), so halved the amount. 

All cooked well enough, took a bite and it was still to much soy sauce - far to salty and bitter and really not edible. 

So instead I have just had a boiled egg with salad leaves and sweet chilli - which was really nice, and much quicker to make :lol:

I know if I follow that recipe again to just add a dash of soy sauce.


----------



## CKins

Spicy beef stir fry and eggy rice


----------



## branwen

Spag Bol tonight


----------



## lymorelynn

Slow roast pork belly with new potatoes and veg


----------



## catpud

Salsa soup with bacon bits  

It is so yummy


----------



## gorgeous

Fried egg (from a colleagues chicken), chips and baked beans.


----------



## leashedForLife

Trader Joe's had a new item on the salad-bar, a wild-rice / quinoa / cranberry grainburger;
i bought 4, & have really enjoyed them.

In the past week, i've had:
- 1 for brekkie, with a sunny-side-up egg, on a toasted muffin.
- 1 for lunch, on a whole-grain roll with hummus dressing. 
- 1 for dinner, with steamed carrots on the side.


----------



## catpud

Tonight I am having garlic roasted tomatoes - oven roasted tomato halves topped with a garlic, olive oil and Italian style breadcrumbs mix. 

It sounds interesting, and it's a bit different. 

Hopefully it turns out as good as it sounds :lol:


----------



## Jackie99

fresh pasta with garlic and herb sauce covered in melted cheese and garlic bread I expect.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Let over chicken, leek and bacon pie with a suet crust topping, and some bubble and squeak


----------



## branwen

Chicken kiev,chips and coleslaw tonight..


----------



## Britt

Pilchards on crackers and an apple.


----------



## Guest

Sausage and chips!


----------



## tink1810

roast dinner - cooked for me by the other half - I can't wait!  x


----------



## lymorelynn

I don't usually do these but I bought a £10 meal deal in Waitrose this morning - breaded Camembert, lamb chops with parmentier potatoes and a bottle of wine. I just need to add some veg and gravy and a pudding for my husband :thumbup1:


----------



## CKins

Chicken satay (home made of course!) for us tonight with a cucumber salad and new potatoes.


----------



## Britt

Goat cheese on crackers and an apple.


----------



## catpud

I enjoyed my salsa soup so much the other day that I am having it again! - with a slight variation. I am having it with a bit of chicken and red peppers.


----------



## Nicky10

Emergency Indian takeaway as the power went out and wasn't expected to be back on until 8. It came back on just as the food arrived


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Chicken and gravy pie


----------



## branwen

Just been to the vets so went to get some Fish,chips and mushy peas from the chippy...unfortunately half the people leaving Chester Zoo park & ride thought it was a good idea too


----------



## Jackie99

Just had homemade cheese, onion and potatoe pie, delicious


----------



## gorgeous

Cheese and crackers with home made chutney and some very nice vin rouge. Cheers!


----------



## Guest

Homemade fish pie, and a jacket spud...can't wait, i'm bloody starving!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

jon bda said:


> Homemade fish pie, and a jacket spud...can't wait, i'm bloody starving!


Crikey, potato with more potato, and a bit o ish! You'll deinitely have enough carbs in that one


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Hot dog & chips. :thumbup:


----------



## CKins

Pesto (home made) pasta with roasted peppers, courgette and maybe some shallots as well


----------



## catpud

I finished work late - only just sitting down to eat now - so having a dippy egg with toast soldiers


----------



## leashedForLife

a veg-burger [sweet potato, wild-rice, quinoa] on whole-grain,
& a side of beet salad, warm, with hummus dressing. :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest

Rigatoni sausage bake | BBC Good Food

Love that, a few beers...oh, and i'm being 'forced' to watch Frozen as well...hard times!
:lol:


----------



## lymorelynn

Prawns, smoked salmon, salad and crusty bread - simple but delicious


----------



## gorgeous

Tonight. Jacket spuds, cooked slow so nice and soft inside and crispy skins. Served with a good dollop of home made garlic butter and mushrooms. Followed by stewed apples ( from brothers apple tree) and ambosia custard.:tongue_smilie:


----------



## CKins

Last nights leftover lasagne with some home made garlic ciabatta


----------



## branwen

Tatws yn popdu tonight...


----------



## 8tansox

branwen said:


> Tatws yn popdu tonight...


Pardon? 

Tonight we're having roast beef with all the trimmings as we were invited to lunch yesterday so my beef needs cooking and eating today, such a hardship!:crazy:


----------



## gorgeous

branwen said:


> Tatws yn popdu tonight...


Have you been on the cooking sherry?


----------



## catpud

Oven cooked chicken breast with salad leaves for me


----------



## branwen

gorgeous said:


> Have you been on the cooking sherry?


No.. I don't drink 

Potatoes cut into chunks into a roasting dish,a little bit of oil..only if you want to .Oxo cubes and sliced onions.Cook in the oven until the potatoes are cooked.Make up some bisto gravy or whatever you use then layer bacon on top and put in the oven till bacon's cooked...Tatws yn Popdu


----------



## Jonescat

Mushroom pasta and avocado/tomato salad


----------



## gorgeous

Spinach and sun blush tomato linguine followed by Apple and blackberry tart.


----------



## CKins

Chicken with home made BBQ beans and something potato based from the freezer.


----------



## CKins

Trying a new pasta thing tonight with peas, carrots, red onion, mini pasta shells, cooked in stock. Then you add eggs right at the end to thicken once it's off the heat. My friend says it is a favourite of her fella.

Will be served to one of my girlfriends (and my Husband) with a nice chilled glass of Chilean Sauvignon Blanc. It's her first visit to our new home  so should be a nice evening.

For pudding will be home made individual syrup sponge pudding with ice cream


----------



## Mirx3

Turkey breast with stuffing, green beans, potatoes and a smidge of gravy 

Yummy!


----------



## lymorelynn

Partridge in a pear tree  My son and wife are coming to dinner and I'm cooking partridges with pears in red wine with shallots and mushrooms, garlicky roast potatoes and veg.
Cheese for afters as my daughter-in-law is a big cheese fan


----------



## 8tansox

Not a lot because I have scoffed half a bag of Thornton's Brazil nut toffee this afternoon......:skep:


----------



## Guest

Mirx3 said:


> Turkey breast with stuffing, green beans, potatoes and a smidge of gravy
> 
> Yummy!





lymorelynn said:


> Partridge in a pear tree  My son and wife are coming to dinner and I'm cooking partridges with pears in red wine with shallots and mushrooms, garlicky roast potatoes and veg.
> Cheese for afters as my daughter-in-law is a big cheese fan





8tansox said:


> Not a lot because I have scoffed half a bag of Thornton's Brazil nut toffee this afternoon......:skep:


mm my mouth starts to water again, turkey & stuff, love it, brazil nuts - mm developed a terrible craving, and the partridges just is over the top. And I just had my Friday tea. It's always boiled potatoes, peas and smoked salmon. (used to be fried, but we got a smoker, and it's nicer that way.) Salmon is, as you guessed, very cheap here.  Reading this thread is very very dangerous affair indeed for food lovers like me. :drool:


----------



## Mirx3

MrsZee said:


> mm my mouth starts to water again, turkey & stuff, love it, brazil nuts - mm developed a terrible craving, and the partridges just is over the top. And I just had my Friday tea. It's always boiled potatoes, peas and smoked salmon. (used to be fried, but we got a smoker, and it's nicer that way.) Salmon is, as you guessed, very cheap here.  Reading this thread is very very dangerous affair indeed for food lovers like me. :drool:


Always room for one more  haha

Still roasting away in the oven, Late dinner tonight.


----------



## Maiaetta

Think it will be sausage and mash or sausage stovies tonight. It's beyond cold.


----------



## westie~ma

Looking for inspiration ...

I happen to have sausages in fridge and pots in cupboard, thank you Maiaetta


----------



## Mirx3

Popping over to OH's Great Gran's house tonight, He'll be cooking us a roast chicken with potatoes onions and carrots. By time it has finished the vegetables look similar to a casserole because of the juice that comes out of the chicken. It is so yummy, but definitely not the healthiest thing you could eat lol


----------



## cinnamontoast

OH left me green Thai curry, my hero!


----------



## lymorelynn

Kippers  The smell might be gone by next week


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

I did indulge in some peanut butter and breadsticks.

I am not the only one with peanut butter round me chops....the dogs have too :lol:


----------



## CKins

Another new Jamie's 15 minute meals recipe for us tonight.

Camembert filo parcels with cranberry dip and a lovely salad. My parents are staying with us this week, but they arrived a day early. Dad is mightily unimpressed that we're having veggie, but that was my plan so tough


----------



## Mirx3

I'm trying to figure out what to have for dinner, We've some leftover roast chicken and maybe throw that into a chinese style curry and have some fried rice with it.

Or maybe chicken soup with dumplings, would be a nice way to warm up from the cold. 

Decisions!


----------



## lilythepink

daughters and kids back from holidays tonight so...its home made shepherds pies, homemade mushy peas, home made pickled onions and gravy and a home made rice pudding for after.


----------



## gorgeous

Just got in from work. Heinz tomato soup and toast followed by my nightly ritual of tea and choccie in bed!


----------



## Esterka

Pancakes with cheese FTW!  :thumbup:


----------



## negative creep

For the first time in my life (yes, really) I tried to make some roast potatoes and they actually turned out remarkably well


----------



## leashedForLife

i'm off-line during my 5-day shifts, so it's been some time since my last update!

i've tried a number of new tastes & combos, among them, a 1/3 unsweetened applesauce to 2/3 organic
low-fat cottage cheese; i've used this as a salad topping, as a dip for crackers, as a spread on sunflower
seed-butter on toast, i've dipped ripe banana spears into it, & so on.

I cooked a new-to-me fish, wild-caught hake - white flesh, light taste. I poached the filets with lemon-juice
& tarragon, & served sauteed summer-squash with caramelized onions alongside. Yum!

TODAY, i'm having whole-grain waffles with a whole cup of mixed berries [thawed from frozen],
i'll plop vanilla organic yogurt on the waffles & dump the juicy berries on top. Mmmmmm... 
fantastically forkable.  Not sharing.

I also have my Thanksgiving menu all decided...  Nope, not telling. Pics later.

happy harvest-fest,
- terry


----------



## leashedForLife

Note:
no turkeys died for this meal,  nor were any other nonhumans harmed.

to start, I had a lovely mesclun salad with dried cranberries & raspberry vinaigrette,
then fat-free pepper-jack cheese [organic] with whole-grain crackers & organic apple wedges [Granny & Gala],
& for the entree' & veg, basil gnocchi with butternut squash sauce, home-made cole slaw, & roasted butternut
squash - tossed with EVOO, fresh-ground pepper, caramelized onion, & cinnamon [no sugar].

I made a 2nd version of roasted butternut - EVOO, fresh blk-ppr, caramelized onion, dried cranberries,
& brown sugar [no cinnamon].

For bevs, i had sweet local cider & / or decaf coffee & / or spiced pear-juice.

For dessert, chocolate babka [a light, rolled cake with thin but dense layers of cocoa].

All came out yummy - very happy with the results. :001_smile:

Unfortunately, my MacAir won't open my cell-phone photos anymore, so can't post the visuals - 
i'll update, if i fix the software hassle.


----------



## Nitas mum

I've read through this thread with relish . I'm terrible at making time to cook, but am making more of an effort.

I like cooking a roast once in a while. A couple of weeks ago I did roast chicken with all the trimmings, including marmite roast potatoes - the marmite gives them a salty taste and a great colour.

Last Saturday made the most gorgeous paella (it was a cheat's recipe so not strictly traditional, but it was lovely)!

Am out tomorrow, but Sunday I'm going to be making Thai red chicken curry, already can't wait.

Next weekend am going to try doing chicken pot pie, plus will be making a whole load of Christmas cookies for work colleagues. 

Will probably be a few months until I get the cooking bug again, but looking forward to seeing updates from everyone else soon.


----------



## Jackie99

Home made ham and cheese quiche with jacket spud and pickle not that I tasted any of it at all with this flu but it looked delicious!


----------



## Guest

Shephers´s pie with burned carrots. Pie was nice, but carrots tasted burned.


----------



## kathryn773

finney haddock and rice


----------



## Guest

Chicken kievs and new potatoes here.


----------



## davidc

Liver and onions and gravy with mash and veg followed by cheese and ham crackers.
Still losing weight though, using Tesco shakes.


----------



## AnnieMcK

Tonight I'm having traditional Spag Bol! An absolute favourite at my house! :w00t:
Check my ingredients below:

Ingredients

500g Fresh Beef Mince.
400g Dried Spaghetti.
4 Rashers of Smoked Streaky Bacon, finely diced.
2 Tins of Plum/Chopped Tomatoes.
6 Fresh Cherry Tomatoes.
2 Medium Onions, peeled and finely diced.
2 Sticks of Celery, trimmed and finely diced.
2 Carrots, trimmed and finely diced.
2 Cloves of Garlic, peeled and finely diced.
1 Medium Chilli (optional), seeded and finely sliced
75g Freshly grated Parmesan Cheese, plus extra for grating over.
2 tbsp Tomato Puree
1 Beef Stock Cube.
Glass of red wine (optional)
Herbs:
2-3 Sprigs of Fresh Rosemary.
Handful of Fresh Basil, plus extra for Garnish.
1 tsp Dried Oregano.
1-2 Fresh Bay Leaves.
Olive oil.
Sea Salt and Black Pepper.
Crusty bread, to serve.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Spicy pork and chick pea stew with harissa paste.


----------



## leashedForLife

I've been eating my own version of "floating island" -

about 6-oz of organic low-fat eggnog, with about the same amount of fat-free org vanilla yogurt.
Very yummy! ... Also pretty to the eye.

I made a new mix into cupcakes for my chorale group, to share & celebrate my birthday - gluten free
so my friend Rita could eat one, no oil / egg, made with 1% org milk & unsweetened org applesauce.

The maker is Wholesome Chow - their mixes are GF, nut-free, & dairy / egg free, plus *kosher*.
We rehearse in an orthodox Jewish temple, now, but because my kitchen isn't kosher, i still had to keep
them outside of the bldg in the car, & hand them out under the portico as folks exited. :lol:
Contraband cupcakes! 

I used 1 bag of chocolate-lavender, & 1 bag of chocolate; it made 24 cupcakes. They were yummy. 

AND... only 99 calories. 
.
.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Boeuf bourguignon, currently in the oven slow cooking


----------



## leashedForLife

i skipped brekkie this AM, almost unheard-of, for me!

spinach latke, topped with Swiss cheese & organic ketchup,
on toasted multigrain, multiseed bread. MMMMM...


----------



## Lurcherlad

This evening:

A smorgersbord (sp?) 

Mixed salad in caesar dressing
Garlic bread
Hot savouries: mozzarella sticks/stars, duck spring rolls, sausage/veggie rolls, king prawns in breadcrumbs and crispy batter, pigs in blankets
Crisps
Sliced avocado
Smoked salmon
Cold ham and beef

Hot mince pies with cream

Wine or beer 

The Christmas foodfest has begun!


----------



## Guest

Lurcherlad said:


> This evening:


Thats me sorted!


----------



## CaliDog

Not very christmasy but a big bowl of french fries with loads of red sauce, I have started my trifle, it will be finished in the morning. 

Oh and I have eaten all the mince pies


----------



## leashedForLife

Middel Eastern flat-bread - the big 12 x 30-inch rectangles - with blk & white sesame seeds,
dipped in hummus, with red & orange bell pepper spears on the side. :yesnod:

Dried figs for dessert, with coffee.


----------



## tincan

Cheese , ham pickles , cucumber , toms , duck pate , crusty bread , Crackers & butter ............... Need room in the belly for the Christmas day indulgence


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Bubble and Squeak, with lashings of gravy


----------



## CaliDog

Chicken tikka with rice


----------



## leashedForLife

home-made mashed potato pancakes -
i caramelized onions, sauteed diced mushrooms, & mixed them into the mashed,
with 1 large duck's egg.

Then i sauteed the patties in a moderate cast-iron skillet, 3 at a time.
I ate *four* - they were luscious; a thin crispy crust, tender flaky interior.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Lamb curry and rice, smells lush already, can't wait


----------



## Zaros

Tonight we're having wood smoked salmon, boiled potatoes, peas and lots and lots of Red, red wine. :001_smile: ¨

Happy bleedin' new year!:wink:


----------



## leashedForLife

Spent the majority of my day in the kitchen, & it's now 2-PM.
:lol: Workmen in & out most of the morning, there's a leak in the plumbing on the 2nd floor -
hopefully fixed, now [spozedly fixed yesterday; nope. :nonod: ]

Anyway, had eggs-over-easy with zucchini fritters & seed-bread toast for brekkie,
with decaf; sauteed a half-pound of crimini mushrooms, after, then used the varnished skillet again
to caramelize 4 enormous yellow onions [2 at a time] in olive oil on low heat, till they were deep-brown
& 1/4th their original size;

then i made lunch for 2, a thin huge whole-wheat Turkish pita each, spread with soft goat-cheese that
i'd mixed herbs, fine-diced veg, shallots & garlic into; rolled 'em, & cut them slantwise into bite-size pieces.

The roulade was yummy, & we had sparkling apple-cider with our 'sandwiches'.

For dessert, each had a thin slice of Sarah's homemade, buttery pound cake, made with duck eggs
& flavored with anise. Lovely! - i had decaf coffee, she had hot tea.

all in all, a delicious morning & midday - it's 2:15, what shall i do for dinner?... :lol:
.
.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

More lamb curry with rice, and there's loads of stuff in my fridge that needs eating up!


----------



## Britt

Herbalife shake with two yoghurts and added peanut butter (my favorite treat)


----------



## leashedForLife

the $3,000-USA plumbing call-out didn't fix the problem; the torn-down ceiling is still dripping steadily,
thru the hole in the old plaster & the exposed lath beneath it [this is a Victorian era house, but all plumbing
is less than 15-yrs old, & all to code, too - no sloppy work, no cheap parts, no handyman specials].

So... i had yesterday's sauteed crimini & caramelized onions in my soft-scrambled eggs, with 3 small
zucchini pancakes alongside, & 2 pieces of organic Grainiac bread [poppy, sunflower, & sesame seeds
in the crust - black AND white sesame. :thumbup1: ].
Decaf w/ 2% milk [org, fair-trade coffee; farmer's co-op org milk].

it's 1:15... what's for lunch? :lol:
ATM i'm sipping Knudsen Brother's org sparkling apple-cider [no preservatives but Vit-C].
delicious.


----------



## Jackie99

Applewood smoked Ham, homemade chips, pickle onions and for after homemade scones with whipped cream and strawberry jam


----------



## Jonescat

Welsh cakes for afternoon tea. Red bean chilli and crusty bread, grilled pineapple for pud.


----------



## leashedForLife

Jackie99 said:


> ...homemade *scones with whipped cream* & strawberry jam


ooh - that was low-fat, right?  And of course, the strawberry-jam was made without sugar -
just pectin to jell it. :laugh:

I have a package of org scones-mix with me; think i'll make 'em tomorrow, or maybe tonite. :thumbup1:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Roast pork, pigs in blankets, roast potatoes, neeps, possibly some mashed potatoes as well, and some green stuff with lashings of gravy


----------



## negative creep

I just tried dandelion and burdock for the first ever time, always wondered what was in it.





Answer, don't know, but it tastes like crap. Yuck.


----------



## catpud

negative creep said:


> I just tried dandelion and burdock for the first ever time, always wondered what was in it.
> 
> Answer, don't know, but it tastes like crap. Yuck.


The answer used to be in the name

Not the fizzy store brought pop stuff - there is no dandelion or burdock in that stuff, they tell a lie rrr:

The real stuff is very nice home made beer, or homemade fizzy drink - not a fake one, and it tastes wonderful :drool::drool::drool:

Don't know how they can call that artificial fizzy drink by the same name :lol:


----------



## westie~ma

Yesterday we had beef stroganoff. I'd done a roast beef dinner on Sunday and had some beef leftover so did the hairy biker version as hubby has started his diet thing again. The kids had hotdogs, everyone was happy.

Tonight we are having slimline mash (half fat creme fraiche instead of butter) with salmon fillets and peas. I was supposed to get french beans but forgot so we're having peas. The kids are having pasta bake, they like that.


----------



## negative creep

catpud said:


> The answer used to be in the name
> 
> Not the fizzy store brought pop stuff - there is no dandelion or burdock in that stuff, they tell a lie rrr:
> 
> The real stuff is very nice home made beer, or homemade fizzy drink - not a fake one, and it tastes wonderful :drool::drool::drool:
> 
> Don't know how they can call that artificial fizzy drink by the same name :lol:


The one I had tasted like aniseed, which I hate


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Barnsley lamb chop, with parsnip mash, neeps and greens


----------



## CaliDog

Well I couldn't decide between toppings for my jacket spud so had both  

Jacket spud with beans, cheese, spring onions and ham. It was really good :w00t:


----------



## CKins

Butternut squash, mushroom and sage risotto for us tonight


----------



## Muttly

Hmmm I was just trying to think what to cook while washing up my cup.

I am very tired and have cooked rice/pasta dishes last 2 nights. So thinking a freezer meal. But what.........:001_unsure:


----------



## Britt

Sardines on toast


----------



## Jonescat

Porotos con mazamorra! This is the January recipe on my new calendar from Amnesty International and is from Chile. It is a bean, squash and sweetcorn stew/pottage and looks yummy.


----------



## Guest

Sausage and mash today with gravy. Real mash not that powder mash they call smash.


----------



## Jonescat

Same again I think - the recipe was for generous portions


----------



## Muttly

Had Scampi, veggies and new potatoes in the end.

Creamy Tomato and Bacon Pasta Bake tonight with added veggies and chopped up hot dogs.


----------



## CKins

CKins said:


> Butternut squash, mushroom and sage risotto for us tonight


Also chucked a courgette in as we had one that needed using up! Was delish 

Dinners this week have mostly been 'ifits'  as we're off on holiday this weekend so we're trying to use up all that we've got.

Tonight will be mini chicken fillets cooked with chilli and rosemary with potato wedges (homemade) and whatever veg I can fin in the fridge that is still good


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Sausages in spicy tomato sauce with pasta, and squishy bread


----------



## CaliDog

Lots of pasta dishes tonight, must be something in the water, . . .

Tomato and herb pasta with lots of cheese and crusty bread. :thumbup1:


----------



## 8tansox

Home made chicken and ham pie, mash potato and green vegetables.... 

I'd just like to thank everyone for refraining from posting pictures of their dinners here, we could seriously end up with dinner envy with some of them! Most of them sound absolutely fabulous.... especially the days I sit down to cheese on toast!!!! :skep::skep:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

A very large rib eye steak (which I will share with the girls of course  ), spicy potato wedges, and coleslaw, with possibly a bit of salad!


----------



## CaliDog

Homemade tuna and cheese pizza


----------



## Britt

Tuna on gluten free bread and a protein cookie.


----------



## 8tansox

Crunchy Nut Cornflakes......


----------



## leashedForLife

Day before yesterday was house-moving, after 2-weeks with my friend Sarah in Watertown -
back to Charlestown. My last brekkie at Sara's was 2 eggs stirred into grated potatoes with herbs,
puffed in the microwave like a mini-souffle', with 2 slices of Grainiac toast & decaf.

Yesterday i had leftover flatbread pizza - caramelized onions, butternut squash, & buffalo mozzarella.

Today was savory black-bean soup, with 15-oz of unsalted black beans added, plus 4-oz of diced 50%-reduced
fat Cheddar from a farmer's co-op. I drained the canned salt-free beans, dumped 'em in the soup, stirred in
the cheese, added ground-cumin, smoked Hungarian sweet paprika, garlic, & chili-power, heated it till the cheese
melted, & ate it by scooping with low-salt black bean chips...  LOTS of beans, there - yummy, yummy, yummy.
Very fragrant & savory stuff.


I baked a batch of mini pumpkin-scones, too - 90-kcals each, 20-kcals from fat. :thumbup1:
I'll have them for brekkie tomorrow, split & toasted, spread with sunflower-seed butter, & topped with unsweetened
applesauce --- they should be excellent.


----------



## CaliDog

For brunch I had a BLT sandwich thin, it was the first time I have ever had BLT and it was very yummy 

Am now tempted to have some ice cream and strawberries . . . .

Chicken curry and nann bread for tea.


----------



## CaliDog

Yep couldn't resist a nice big bowl of creme brule flavour ice cream with strawberries :w00t:


----------



## Jonescat

Chilli cobbler (chilli with corn muffin topping) and kale.


----------



## lymorelynn

On my own this evening and I made myself a seafood risotto


----------



## CaliDog

Am munching my way through a punnet of grapes


----------



## Guest

CaliDog said:


> Am munching my way through a punnet of grapes


You do realise you won't be able to keep this up when that babies born my dear!?!?!?


----------



## westie~ma

Chicken Bhuna, rice (Hairy Biker diet version) 

May sneak a few onion bhajis and naans in as I only had a small punnet of strawberries for my dinner


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Thai fish curry, with one of those dead easy microwave packets of rice, the lime and coriander version.


----------



## Guest

I had beans on toast.


----------



## Jonescat

Mac cheese, had carrot and cardamom soup for lunch


----------



## CaliDog

jon bda said:


> You do realise you won't be able to keep this up when that babies born my dear!?!?!?


What ever do you mean? You mean I won't be able to peel my lovely grapes and sit around like lady muck :shocked:

. . . . . . . I know am making the most of it now what should I actually have for tea?

Might have CoCo pops


----------



## Muttly

I had Breaded Haddock, New Potatoes, Brocolli, Green beans and Peas.
Healthy eating has started again now most of the Christmas food is gone.:bored:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Chicken and mushroom risotto, with some squishy bread


----------



## Jackie99

Cheese salad roll followed by a cake (synthetic pink slice) from the local delicious cake shop.


----------



## CaliDog

I hate the weekdays it's just me in the house, as OH is in work, I never like cooking for just me too much hassle.
So haven't got a clue what I want for tea, might have tea and toast


----------



## Guest

I'm having a chicken burger.


----------



## Jonescat

Popcorn. Just discovered you can do it in the microwave in a pyrex dish....


----------



## patterdalelass

Homemade chicken balti with rice tonight.


----------



## CaliDog

A oven crap tea for me tonight am starving.

Pie chips and beans.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Second instalment of Thai style red curry with monk fish, and it was bl**dy lovely!!


----------



## leashedForLife

Yesterday, i had a mug of 12-bean soup with chia-corn chips. MMMMmmm...

tonite, i'm feeling down; still no job, worried about money, feeling stuck.
So... i'm baking a rustic apple-tart with 2 crusts & 5 cups of apples, with Saigon cinnamon.

I intend to eat a *big* slice, with an ounce or 2 of 50%-reduced fat Cheddar on the side. :thumbup:
Low calorie?... not really. Health food?... Well, not terrible. Emotional eating? --- oh, YEAH.


----------



## Muttly

Apple tart, cinnamon, yum, but cheese??


----------



## CaliDog

Just had a BLT sandwich thin for dinner, and for tea my sister is coming over, so we are going to order a curry in


----------



## Clare7435

Well, this is the first night I've been out since being very ill for months so with luck my tea will be a ready meal and a night of larger and Jack danie:thumbup1::thumbup1:ls


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Stovies, neeps and bubble and squeak with gravy


----------



## mrs phas

Jacket spuds filled with quorn bolgnese


----------



## 8tansox

Well I'm quite excited about my dinner tonight....


Fish fingers, oven chips and baked beans...... must be 20 odd years since we had fish fingers!!!


----------



## CaliDog

8tansox said:


> Well I'm quite excited about my dinner tonight....
> 
> Fish fingers, oven chips and baked beans...... must be 20 odd years since we had fish fingers!!!


I love dinners like that I had turkey drummers and beans tonight


----------



## Guest

Beer, and more beer...


----------



## leashedForLife

Muttly said:


> Apple tart, cinnamon, yum... but cheese??


Actually, this is a classic - if U haven't tried it, the next time U have a slice of apple-pie or tart,
take a forkful of flaky pastry & fruit, enjoy that bite & swallow, & follow it with a thin curl of sharp Cheddar.

the contrast is very nice, the pastry & mildly sweet / tart fruit, then the creamy texture & sharp cheese.

U can also try this with a baked apple [peel, core, wrap in pie-pastry, plop a teaspoon of butter in the hole,
add a teaspoon or 2 of brown sugar, a dash of cinnamon, maybe some lemon juice, & bake, hole-side up]
or cheat -

save the calories, & *do an apple-slump in the microwave*: no pastry. :thumbup1:

peel & core a large apple, cut on the equator to make 2 halves, put 'em FLAT side down on a microwave-
safe plate or flat-bottomed bowl, add a half-teaspoon of brown sugar & some cinnamon to each hole,
& micro at 60% power, 90-seconds per time, till the apple softens & the sugar melts.
COVER the dish - preferably with a plate so hot steam can vent; don't use plastic wrap or bags;
the steam helps speed cooking, & U want to retain the moisture, or the apple will get leathery.

Let it sit to cool slightly with the cover still on; meanwhile, get thin curls of Cheddar off the room-temp
chunk, & set them on a saucer, ready for eating.

They really do marry nicely - wine & cheese, fruit & cheese, it's that family thing. :001_smile:
.
.


----------



## Spidei

I just had a jacket potato stuffed with a mix of cabbage, potato, bacon and onion (like bubble and squeak), with green beans and a bit of gravy. Yum!


----------



## leashedForLife

i've demolished half the apple-tart, so far. 

That was a 2-crust version, BTW, so each 1/8 slice was 240 kcals for the crust, & there were 5 large
Fuji apples - which made 1.5-quarts of sliced fruit.
I added 1.5 Tblsp of apple-cider vinegar, 1/4 cup plus 1-Tblsp of organic sugar, & 3/4 tsp of Saigon cinnamon.

Each 1/8 slice is 240 [pastry] + 35 [apple] + 30 [sugar] = 305 kcals.

-----------------------------------------------------

Today, i had *cereal with fat-free organic vanilla yogurt, & wee bit of 2% milk to soften the texture -
Grape-Nuts* is rock-hard & gravel-like before it's moistened, & the yogurt-only version requires
LOTS of yogurt to become semi-crunchy & appealing, instead of stiff & too thick.

The box of Grape-Nuts i've been eating is dated *"use by Oct-2004*", :lol:

It's the second of 2 boxes i got from a former client's cupboard - the lady has dementia, we were
going thru her cupboards, & discarding outdated stuff. There were 15-YO boxes of cake-mix, blecchh!,
which would no doubt not even rise, at this late date.  I pitched 'em, along with aging canned goods
with bulgey bottoms, & discolored pickles & faded olives.

But i like Grape-Nuts, & the lady insisted, _"that's not mine!" -_ even tho it was in her cupboard.
The "new" version has GMO-soybean in it; this is the original recipe, simple & basic: wheat, barley, salt, yeast.
Period. U can't buy that anymore - literally.

So i've been eating 10-YO Grape-Nuts, now & again, for over a month. They're fine. :thumbup1:
I like 'em.

I'm keeping the box, once I've emptied it. 
.
.


----------



## Muttly

leashedForLife said:


> Actually, this is a classic - if U haven't tried it, the next time U have a slice of apple-pie or tart,
> take a forkful of flaky pastry & fruit, enjoy that bite & swallow, & follow it with a thin curl of sharp Cheddar.
> 
> the contrast is very nice, the pastry & mildly sweet / tart fruit, then the creamy texture & sharp cheese.
> 
> U can also try this with a baked apple [peel, core, wrap in pie-pastry, plop a teaspoon of butter in the hole,
> add a teaspoon or 2 of brown sugar, a dash of cinnamon, maybe some lemon juice, & bake, hole-side up]
> or cheat -
> 
> save the calories, & *do an apple-slump in the microwave*: no pastry. :thumbup1:
> 
> peel & core a large apple, cut on the equator to make 2 halves, put 'em FLAT side down on a microwave-
> safe plate or flat-bottomed bowl, add a half-teaspoon of brown sugar & some cinnamon to each hole,
> & micro at 60% power, 90-seconds per time, till the apple softens & the sugar melts.
> COVER the dish - preferably with a plate so hot steam can vent; don't use plastic wrap or bags;
> the steam helps speed cooking, & U want to retain the moisture, or the apple will get leathery.
> 
> Let it sit to cool slightly with the cover still on; meanwhile, get thin curls of Cheddar off the room-temp
> chunk, & set them on a saucer, ready for eating.
> 
> They really do marry nicely - wine & cheese, fruit & cheese, it's that family thing. :001_smile:
> .
> .


Hmm, you're making me hungry! I think I need to try this!
My mum was once eating a roll with soft cheese spread on it and then lemon curd on top and I said "EEuuuuw Muuum"!! She made me try it and WOW!!! Lush!!!!


----------



## Jonescat

Soy mince shepherds pie and kale


----------



## Nitas mum

Salmon fillet cooked in a bit of pesto, baby new potatoes, cauliflower, broccoli and carrots - I can't wait! The downside of a long commute is not eating until later, I've been dreaming about dinner all day!


----------



## lymorelynn

Stir fry duck in sweet chilli and garlic sauce with stir fry veg (onions, garlic, purple broccoli, mushrooms, peppers and spinach) and rice.


----------



## leashedForLife

12 Whole-grain crackers with lots of seeds  , 2 oz. of 50% reduced fat Cheddar from a farm co-op,
& 2 cored / quartered organic Gala apples.

stocking up
i am microwaving peeled / chunked organic butternut squash to oven-roast it with EVOO & some herbs -
half will be done with cinnamon, etc, for "sweet", & the other half will be "savory" - garlic, caramelized
onions, & so on.

It's a huge squash, probly 3 to 3.5# - i'll get at least 5 meals, maybe more. :thumbup:
Once it's all cooked, i'll refrigerate about a third of it, & bag / freeze the remainder for later use.


----------



## Clare7435

I'm on the health thing now so chicken salad tonight...or last night I suppose depending on who's been to sleep and who hasn't...Not sure where the glass of dry white came into health though, sure it fits in there somewhere lol


----------



## patterdalelass

Chilli done in the slow cooker.


----------



## CKins

Thai red chicken curry tonight, served with noodles and ginger and soy peppers and sweetcorn


----------



## lilythepink

spag bol with garlic bread and some salad from the fridge if there is any left


----------



## CaliDog

Ok sounds a strange one, we are having a bed picnic  lots of awful foods like crisps, chocs, sweeties all in bed watching a film or crap tv.


----------



## Jonescat

Chilli wraps and home made wedges, tomatoes and scallions on the side. 

But I want a bed picnic now...


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

On a diet as of four days ago! Boooo!

Tonight it was low-fat carbonara. Made it with quark. No comparison with the 'real' thing, but it was dead nice.


----------



## 8tansox

Home made leek and potato soup with a smidgen of blue cheese.... fresh bread rolls and it was scrummy. Got enough for lunch tomorrow too.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

A sort of Thai fish curry, home made, the beginnings of the sauce is cooking now, had it last week and it was scrumptious, so I'll share!

In a wok type pan, fry crushed garlic (skin on if you want), roughly chopped ginger, and a piece of lemon grass, again, crushed. As it starts to sizzle, add a few dashes of fish sauce, and then a good pint of water, and let it simmer right down. Strain and set to one side. 

Use a firm fish, so something like monk fish or hake, chop into good chunks, use the same pan as you used for the sauce, and fry off the fish with a chopped chilli or two, mushrooms and capsicum. Once everthing starts to soften and brown, add a good dollop of tom yum paste and stir in, then add the sauce you made, and once that's sizzling away, add a carton of coconut. About two minutes before it's ready, add some roughly chopped spring onions, and the juice of a lime, serve with some fragrant rice, absolutely delicious!


----------



## mrs phas

beef stew and dumplings
enough for tomorrow too
stew is always better the day after


----------



## CaliDog

I had sausage butty on fresh white bread and lots of red sauce. Trying to get the OH to go the shop for me for cake and custard!!!


----------



## ballybee

Mince n tatties for us tonight, slow cooked over a few hours so delightfully tender and yummy!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Saturday is my night on my own (DH playing snooker) and I've just had a jacket potato with prawns in sweet chili sauce


----------



## CaliDog

Now happily eating choc cake and custard.


----------



## Mrsred

Pork chops, broccoli, carrot and parsnip mash, sweetcorn, roasties and gravy. Bleeding scrumptious.


----------



## Nitas mum

Shortcrust pastry tart filled with chopped sausages, mushrooms and bacon - sprinkled with grated cheddar and spring onion - then filled to the top with a mixture of double cream, milk, egg and black pepper. Will be served with baked beans.

Naughty, but very, very nice!


----------



## 8tansox

Roast chicken and all the trimmings. My least favourite roast dinner but, sadly, it's my husband's favourite.


----------



## CaliDog

Prawn curry and rice.


----------



## leashedForLife

Region 1 of Sweet Adelines Intl had their / our winter regional weekend in Newton; for a relatively-inexpensive
dinner on a pricey menu, i had an arugula salad with roasted heirloom beets & soft tidbits of mild goat-cheese.
I skipped the dressing; it came with a thin drizzle of EVOO, dressing on the side. [grapefruit vinaigrette]

There were also some nice crusty rolls, which i ate nude with my decaf coffee [the rolls, ya maroon - not me,
it's a nice, respectable restaurant].

I liked it so much, when it wasn't on the menu the next day, I asked if they could possibly make it again -
& had an even-better version the second time. :thumbup: I drizzled 2 tsp of EVOO over it - I also ate 4 lovely
crusty rolls, with only 1 & a half pats of butter, total.  _I have the strength of 10, because my heart 
is pure..._ :ihih:


----------



## Lurcherlad

The boys had chicken breasts wrapped in bacon. I had veggie sausages wrapped in short crust pastry.

Served with roast potatoes, a medley of cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower in cheese sauce, carrots and gravy.

It was very tasty


----------



## dorrit

Never mind tea whats for pud?

If youve ever wondered what to do with that bottle of avocaat thats lurking in the cupboard after Christmas heres the answer..

ok here goes..you need
250ml of sunflower oil,
250grms of sugar
5 eggs,
250grms flour
15grms (3tsp) baking powder and 200 mls of advocaat.

Mix the oil sugar and eggs to a creamy mass, then set the mixer to a slow speed and pour the advocaat in slowly mixing all the time.
having sieved the flour and baking powder into a sperate bowl add this slowly to the egg advocaat mix and mix until its a creamy yellow mass.
It should look like thickish custard by this stage...

Pour the mix into a greased 22cm cake tin and put it in the bottom of a med oven 160c for hotair or 180c for normal electric oven for 50 mins-1hr cool for 10 mins..Enjoy


----------



## CaliDog

Jacket potato with prawns


----------



## tincan

Smoked Haddock , new potatoes & Broccoli with , lashing of butter  O/H is having the left over Lamb curry from yesterday ( He doesn't do fish )


----------



## CKins

Pasta with tomatoes, lemon juice, courgettes and gorgonzola.


----------



## CaliDog

Lamb with sweet potatoes and veg


----------



## CaliDog

change of of plan OH didn't fancy that when he got home from work and he wanted tuna sandwiches  so nice easy tea tonight he is having that and am having baked potato again


----------



## mrs phas

Haggis tatties and neeps
didnt get paid til today so couldnt afford it on burns night


----------



## 8tansox

Biscuits and cheese.  For afters, a bowl of cereal.


----------



## leashedForLife

due to the Northeast blizzard predicted [& currently blowing a gale], i decamped to a fellow singer's
house to help her dig out, arriving by 12:30 yesterday - a half-hour before real snow was to begin.
She has tenants, but one is a friend with end-stage cancer, another is a 125# intellectual, & a 3rd
is as useless for practical help as an antimacassar in a hurricane.

we've had at least 14-inches & it's still falling; for lunch yesterday, i dipped Syrian flatbread with black &
white sesame seeds into hummus, & had Turkish figs for dessert. 

On-street parking was banned after 6-PM by Watertown municipal authorities so they can plow the full
width of all streets; the MBTA shut down at midnight, by order of the state Governor.

I was awakened at 2:30-AM by wind roaring over the house like massive surf; that lasted over an hour.
The "thunder snow" that was predicted hasn't happened yet, thank Heaven.

I baked 2-dozen cranberry scones [small drop-scones, medium cookie sized] & brought them along with me;
i made a spread of 30% reduced fat Neufchatel cream-cheese & whole-cranberry jelly to put on 'em. :thumbup1: Yummy.
That was breakfast, with decaf coffee.

For lunch today, Sara used tricolor penne-pasta for a casserole with Cheddar; i cubed some Syrian bread
& made a dip of EVOO, herbs, & garlic.

Tonight we'll have something made from a beautiful deep-orange winter squash - roasted, soup, ___ ?

It's ungodly cold, with a brutal 35-mph steady wind & gusts to 45, but we're cozy... & very well-fed. :lol:
.
.


----------



## Jonescat

Roasted squash wedges - garlic/olive oil/rosemary/chilli, and spiced chick peas. 

This week's soup is sweet potato, sweet pepper and chick pea. Lemon juice instead of salt, cumin, thyme.


----------



## tincan

Was meant to be salad , but it is cold and the weather is all over the place , so Roast beef , home made yorkies , sprouts , carrot & swede ( turnip lol ) .. Cauli fella cheese , & roast tatties ...


----------



## leashedForLife

we're spozed to get another 4 to 6-inches of snow tonight & tomorrow morning -
3 to 4 overnight, 1 to 2 in the AM.

Last night we had a lovely rice stir-fry which i topped with the leftover curried-squash soup, as a sauce.
MMMmmmm... :thumbup1:

today, on my way home, i had a late lunch en route: mashed butternut, steamed fish, baked vegies
[summer squash, ripe bell-peppers], & roasted cauliflower florets. :001_tt1: Delicious!
.
.


----------



## gorgeous

Cauliflower cheese, roast potatoes, brocolli, sprouts and carrots.


----------



## tincan

Tonight .... Moussaka


----------



## CKins

tincan said:


> Tonight .... Moussaka


Mmm...I bluddy love mousakka. Was only saying to my husband the other day that we've not had it for ages. I was looking through my new Jamie Oliver book and there is a recipe in there for it, so I'll be giving it a go very soon I think!

We've got sausage carbonara tonight. Quick and simple, but tasty!


----------



## tincan

CKins said:


> Mmm...I bluddy love mousakka. Was only saying to my husband the other day that we've not had it for ages. I was looking through my new Jamie Oliver book and there is a recipe in there for it, so I'll be giving it a go very soon I think!
> 
> We've got sausage carbonara tonight. Quick and simple, but tasty!


Me too scrummy , i'm a bit naughty though and do use both Aubergine and potatoes for the layers . I also sprinkle Parmesan on each layer , put the bechemel sauce ontop , then more cheese 

Mouth watering stuff lol x


----------



## CKins

tincan said:


> Me too scrummy , i'm a bit naughty though and do use both Aubergine and potatoes for the layers . I also sprinkle Parmesan on each layer , put the bechemel sauce ontop , then more cheese
> 
> Mouth watering stuff lol x


Om, nom, nom! I've only made it once before I think and only with aubergine. I do enjoy it with potato in as well though and lots of feta and parmesan!


----------



## leashedForLife

This morning, i was out of eggs - bummer!
My planned mashed-potato & egg microwave 'casserole' didn't work out. 

Instead, i had an open-faced sandwich: wholegrain toast, sunseed butter, & unsweetened applesauce,
with decaf coffee. Excellent!

This afternoon, i have a nice soup on:
green & yellow split-peas, red & green lentils, pearl-barley, & Durum / vegie alphabet pasta 
[spinach, tomato, & whole-wheat pasta, in letter shapes].

I added a Tablespoon of EVOO, salt-free dried vegies - onion, garlic, red bell-ppr, carrot, green bell-ppr,
celery; some spices, & dried lemon-peel. It smells divine. Can't wait! :drool:
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

tincan said:


> Tonight ... Moussaka





CKins said:


> Mmm...I bluddy love mousakka.
> Was only saying to my husband the other day that we've not had it for ages. I was looking through my new
> Jamie Oliver book, and there is a recipe in there for it, so I'll be giving it a go very soon, I think!
> 
> ...





tincan said:


> Me, too - scrummy , i'm a bit naughty, tho, and do use both Aubergine and potatoes for the layers.
> I also sprinkle Parmesan on each layer, put bechemel sauce on top, then add more cheese.
> 
> Mouth-watering stuff! :lol:





CKins said:


> Om, nom, nom! I've only made it once before I think and only with aubergine.
> I do enjoy it with potato in as well, though, & lots of feta and parmesan!


with Bechamel, potato, tomato, zucchini, & eggplant -
Vegetarian Moussaka Recipe - Allrecipes.com

with eggplant, tomato, &... Cheddar? -
https://theveggietravellerblog.wordpress.com/2013/05/30/meat-free-moussaka/
.
.


----------



## Mrsred

Due to various family stresses and, um, womanly hormones I,to coin a phrase, threw the head up and ordered a MASSIVE pizza combo meal deal for children and I. 

Garlic bread, wedges, complimentary dips etc. it was comforting and delicious!


----------



## Guest

I´m planning to cook chicken with rice. But despite getting hungry there is a problem. Zara is sleeping very soundly in front of the cupboard with all the saucepans in it and I just don´t want to wake her up. We had a long walk and she just needs her rest. What can you do?  Maybe we just have cold soup and toast..


----------



## tincan

Oh dear , sadly the err Pork shoulder steaks ..... Were overcome by bourbon ..... & soda ...... Only the rice survived


----------



## Jonescat

Noodles and tofu stirfry.


----------



## leashedForLife

more of yesterday's yummy split-peas / lentils / barley / pasta soup -
this time, i added sliced dried shallots to soak up the broth, then served it over
a portion of organic brown rice, to make a forkable 'stew'.

it's quite yummy  - i'm on my 2nd soup-mug!
.
.


----------



## tincan

leashedForLife said:


> more of yesterday's yummy split-peas / lentils / barley / pasta soup -
> this time, i added sliced dried shallots to soak up the broth, then served it over
> a portion of organic brown rice, to make a forkable 'stew'.
> 
> it's quite yummy  - i'm on my 2nd soup-mug!
> .
> .


That sounds really nice , i don't like brown rice though ......


----------



## CKins

I treated myself to a subscription to Jamie's magazine and my first one arrived on Saturday (along with his newest cook book which I've already done chicken katsu curry from over the weekend). There are quite a few recipes in it that I'm going to try.

Starting with brown basmati rice and meatball one pot casserole tonight


----------



## tincan

Lamb Hotpot , mushy peas , beetroot and onions . yes with blackpudding & yes with a sliced potato top


----------



## CaliDog

My online shop is on its way so lots of goodies on the way, only me for tea tonight so haven't got a clue might be a jacket spud.


----------



## tincan

O/H has serious man flu , so he just wanted porridge ... Me crusty bread and a roast chicken breast ( skin on )


----------



## Jonescat

Mushroom stroganoff. Cup of tea. 

Lunch soup was tarragon/squash/carrot - tomorrow will add a bit of chilli to balance the sweetness a little better.


----------



## CaliDog

It's not tea time yet so will post my breakfast instead. Ok it sounds so wrong but it was the nicest ever!!

Sasuages, hash browns on pumpkin seed toast with sweet chilli sauce


----------



## Nitas mum

Am out for dinner tonight as have got a friend staying. Going to my favourite restaurant in the village, haven't been since before Christmas so looking forward to it. All their food is delicicious, it's hard to decide what to have!


----------



## Jonescat

Cauliflower biryani


----------



## CaliDog

Prawn curry with Mexican rice


----------



## tincan

Home made Lentil & Tomato soup for lunch ... Roast Pork , carrot & swede , cabbage , brussels , Yorkies , apple sauce , stuffing ..... Oh and roasties ... Delish but stuffed


----------



## Mrsred

Chicken thighs tossed into the slow cooker with onions, carrots and a very lazy jar of hunters chicken sauce. 

Served with whole meal pasta and followed by the last bits of Christmas cake in the tin!


----------



## westie~ma

Minestrone soup, from scratch.


----------



## Muttly

Lemon and Herb Chicken, with rice. Mmmmm


----------



## leashedForLife

i got baking. 

I made gluten-free brownies with no oil or fats [applesauce], & baked a batch of 30 mini-scones - blueberry.

Yesterday i had 2 pancakes with homemade berry-sauce for breakfast [strawberry, raspberry,
blueberry, blackberry, 4-oz total, & 2 tsp of sugar, plus arrowroot starch to thicken it].

Lunch was my last portion of 13-bean soup, taken from the freezer, with 4 Krispbrot whole-grains.

Dinner was a double portion of cole-slaw before rehearsal... :lol:

Now i'm making a batch of the lentils / split-Ps / pasta soup, with dried shallots & herbs, & i'll use
low-sodium tomato soup to loosen it, when it starts to thicken. I'm sure it'll be lovely; i have some nice
whole-grain crackers to keep it company, too. :thumbup:

The snow-piles on the corners of the street are now over 8-ft high, & as long as a 3-seat-plus-cargo SUV.
The icicles on the back of the house are over 10-ft long, & thicker than my upper arm - some of the ice
at the base of the house, is as thick as my thigh. :yikes:

I can't get into the backyard to fill the bird-feeders; the door is frozen shut. 
.
.


----------



## CaliDog

I just had a sausage dinner from the chippy :drool:


----------



## Muttly

Noone was overly impressed with my Lemon and Herb chicken lol, I loved it! Think ill just cook myself a batch up and freeze it.


----------



## patterdalelass

chicken and pepper stew done in the slow cooker.Will have a baked potato with it.


----------



## Muttly

Hmmm might have fish and chips as it's Friday


----------



## Nitas mum

Have had such a busy day, I've decided I'm treating myself to a takeaway, hurrah! Prawn puri, chicken bhuna and mushroom rice. Yum!


----------



## 8tansox

Cottage pie, cabbage and sprouts. Just what the dr. ordered on such an awful evening....


----------



## CaliDog

Chilli Con Carne and rice. Made all by my OH so hot enough to blow your mind. . . . . Just how I like it i have very high spice threshold I love it


----------



## Jonescat

Making a serious effort to celebrate my OH so.....

Vermicelli in pear and brandy sauce

Shitake mushroom and brandy tartlet, new pots and asparagus

Chocolate chestnut truffle mousse

and if we make it that far.. medjool dates and coffee, but that could be breakfast I guess.


----------



## catz4m8z

fish, chips and peas..... Im so boring!


----------



## CaliDog

Rogan Josh curry and rice. . . . . .anyone notice the increase in spicy food and curries  anything to get this baby out.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Pheasant, mushroom and chorizo in red wine casserole with sprouts and green beans. Utterly divine.


----------



## Jonescat

Spicy chickpeas, rice and kale


----------



## CKins

cinnamontoast said:


> Pheasant, mushroom and chorizo in red wine casserole with sprouts and green beans. Utterly divine.


That sounds delicious! Unfortunately my husband can't eat pork and doesn't really like pheasant...boo!

I'm trying another new Jamie Oliver recipe tonight. Gnocchi (made from scratch of course) with butternut squash sauce. Served with a very generous grating of parmesan and possibly some toasted pine nuts if I'm feeling fancy


----------



## Guest

Pancakes for us tonight. Now that the fridge freezer seems to have sorted itself out after going wonky.


----------



## tincan

O/H is having a chicken salad , I am having smoked ( natural) cod loin , baby new potatoes & asparagus .


----------



## leashedForLife

Schlepped all the way to Dorchester in this muck [it's snowing *again*] for a 'mandatory orientation' -
left at 9-AM, & took me lunch along.  Points for me! - :thumbup1: as normally it takes 45-mins to an hr
via MBTA; today it took *3 hours - one of them spent waiting outdoors in 15'-F on a concrete platform,
elevated a full story above ground... so that the wind could chill the platform thoroughly, rather like
a bridge.
:frown2: My feet grew so cold, even in my 'insulated' boots, that I could've cried by the time the local bus
pulled in, my toes were aching so; & i couldn't even WIGGLE them, they didn't 'work' anymore.* :crying:
Very painful - not fun.

Once i finally arrived - after walking in the street with traffic, from the nearest bus-stop :yikes: I'd missed
the 11-AM start of the supposed orientation, but there was, per the website, another at 4-PM. So i sat in their
"employee break-room", a rather cheerless, bald basement-dungeon, & ate... *homemade veg-&-pasta
soup with a cup of barley thrown in for chewy goodness,  a large ripe Cavendish banana [organic],
a 2-oz dark-chocolate bar [ditto], & decaf with 2% fat milk.* :thumbup:

I felt much-better after thawing my poor feet & filling my tummy, which was GOOD - because then i was told
that the whole trip was for naught; they hadn't *updated their website* for [some] time, & orientation is now
on MONDAYS each week, not Tuesdays... plus, it's no longer in Dorchester, it's in South Boston. :
:mad2: :shocked: :frown2: _U're kidding, aren't U?... No, it's true. Ah, #@$%!_  :biggrin:

So at 1:15-PM, i got back on the local-bus, caught the sardine-packed S-R-O shuttle-bus, went to JFK-station,
caught the Red-line [running a single-track, 2-way route vs the normal 2-track outbound & inbound], arrived
at Downtown Crossing, transferred to the Orange-line, STOOD inside a halted train while the Fire-Dept dealt with
some unknown issue at Sullivan Station, got to sit down for 2-stops, & walked back home... at 4:30-PM.

It was an... _interesting_ day. :001_huh: Dam*ed good thing i ate well; i might have been cranky, otherwise. :biggrin:

now, i must get ready for rehearsal, & 3-hours on the risers, belting out our contest package with the chorus.
I passed the ballad, already - I still must pass the uptune, & we're doing riser-placement tonite. Pray God
i don't SWITCH sides again! - i'm just getting used to stage-left. 
.
.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Soup and bread dos we went to a heck of a good pub for lunch and had pancakes for dessert!


----------



## CaliDog

Chicken wraps tonight.


----------



## Guest

We had beef, new potatoes and green beans tonight.


----------



## 8tansox

Macaroni cheese, yoghurt. Awful, I HATE macaroni cheese but my husband loves it, so it's stopped him winging for a while anyway.


----------



## Nicky10

Chicken korma and rice


----------



## Mrsred

Chili con carne made with quorn and served with wholewheat pasta. 

How healthy you may all think, but I had nothing else in until I went to the shops and then wrecked it all by having popcorn and an almond croissant afterwards.


----------



## tincan

Slow roasted belly pork , creamed leeks , roast peppers , courgettes and beetroot .


----------



## CaliDog

Sweet chilli chicken with rice and toasted pita


----------



## Mrsred

Chicken breast in a red wine sauce, on toasted ciabatta with cheese. 

Followed by ice cream with malteasers smashed into it.


----------



## catz4m8z

Mrsred said:


> Followed by ice cream with malteasers smashed into it.


wow...that sounds nice!

Im having veggie sausages, chips and baked beans! (so boring!LOL)


----------



## Nicky10

Moussaka with chips it smells so good :001_wub:


----------



## leashedForLife

i made yet-another big batch of soup, for yet another snow storm - split-peas, lentil, & barley,
with veg stock, sun-dried tomato bits, garlic, shallots, minced onion, & herbs.

Made another batch of mini-scones: Pumpkin-cranberry.

Brekkie today:
mashed potato, 1/2 a Tofurkey "sausage" diced in, 3 medium eggs [cage-free organic] whipped in;
ate it with a spoon, lovely stuff! 

Lunch:
Calmyrna figs, 2-oz 50% reduced-fat Cheddar, multigrain crackers; decaf with 2% milk [org].

Yesterday i went to my 'intake interview' for the CNA classes; extensive application, test of basic English
for comprehension, ditto basic math [add, subtract, multiply, divide]. I scored 100 - no surprise.
[One story paragraph was about a woman & her dog...
the Qs included, "what color is her dog?"... & "Which one weighs more, Susie or Max?" [Susie, at 132#.]

When i got back, took myself out for "lunch" - a pint of fat-free chocolate yogurt. :lol:
.
.


----------



## Halo1

We got El Paso Chicken Enchiladas and they were bloomin gorgeous. Very tasty-spicy rather than hot-spicy.


----------



## Bluetone

Toad in the hole with red wine and onion gravy and lots of veg!


----------



## CaliDog

Beef stew has been sitting in the slow cooker all day with mash and cabbage


----------



## westie~ma

Cawl for me and the kids. 
Hubby having fishcakes and salad cos he doesn't like cawl.


----------



## kaz_f

Oh dear, its not a very healthy tea for me tonight because I've had a nightmare day at work and decided to compensate by making american style blueberry pancakes. They were mighty delicious! It was only a one off though honestly.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Sausage, mash, onion gravy, green beans. Perfect.


----------



## Muttly

You just reminded me I have a Sausage cassarole jar in the cupboard! (I came in here for inspiration for tonight's tea)


----------



## CKins

Chicken and sage dauphinoise for us tonight


----------



## leashedForLife

more comfort food! 

made another kettle of soup - lentils, split-peas, hull-less barley & black rice, with shallots, carrots, celery,
minced onion, & herbs.

Made 2 1/2 dozen mini-muffins: Citrus & cranberry, VERY yummy.

Brekkie today:
4 mini-pancakes [whole wheat] with cherries - i defrosted the frozen cherries, cut them in half, heated them,
& poured, juice & all, over the pancakes. Mmmm... Plus a 6-oz portion of raisin bran [whole grain,
no added sugar] with almond milk.

Lunch:
low-sodium gluten-free sweet potato crackers [delish! - from R W Garcia]
1 oz fat-free sharp cheddar [Skinny Cheese brand]
6 oz mug of soup

Yesterday:
brekkie -
2 whole-grain brown rice cakes, spread with sunflower-butter & covered with banana slices
Lunch -
a lovely pea-&-salmon salad, dressed with Parm-Ranch; I ate 3 tamari-&-seaweed rice
cakes with it, alternating bites. THAT was amazing. :thumbup:
.
.


----------



## Goldstar

I am in the middle of cooking chicken, mashed potatoes, sweetheart cabbage, carrots and home made gravy


----------



## cinnamontoast

Grilled swordfish, couscous stuffed tomatoes, wild mushrooms friend in garlic butter and rather oddly, swede mash!


----------



## 8tansox

Dead easy dinner tonight. Chicken pie from M& S, lovely home-made mashed potato (and it was scrummy) vegetables.

For pudding, not sure if anyone else has tried them, but Muller Light skinny cappuccino's are out of this world....:thumbsup:


----------



## Indiandpuppy

pizza with violife 'cheese', artichoke, sweetcorn, pineapple and spinach then cashew cookie nakd bar


----------



## Muttly

Sausage Cassarole was lush! Had mash with it, which I don't really like, but dunno what else to put with it lol.
It had Lincolnshire Sausages, onion, peas and carrots. Yum.
Hmm what to do tonight.....Might be lazy, I have currys and Lemon and Herb chicken dishes made up in the freezer :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Lurcherlad

Well, I'm tempted to get myself a take away curry TBH.

OH has texted to say he and the boys are off to a cricket club "thing" later - and would I mind ironing his pink shirt? 

Son is over a mate's and they are ordering in a pizza.

So looks like I'm on my own tonight! 

Tandoori King Prawn Korai, Pilau Rice with poppadoms, onion salad and mint sauce - coming up! :thumbsup:


----------



## tincan

God i so wish we could have a takeaway once in a while .Sadly where we live means it is a no go .... So tonight we are having , slow roasted belly pork , crusty bread and oven roasted peppers & onions


----------



## Nicky10

Takeaway curry because I just couldn't be bothered cooking once I got home. A place nearby does a generic chicken curry that's just the right level of hotness for my taste


----------



## leashedForLife

found a very intriguing "bird's nest" pasta, Vietnamese style whole-wheat noodles with *seaweed -*
they come 4 bundles to a packet, the texture is wonderful - light, slightly chewy, & a wee bit stretchy.

So far, i've had them as a warm salad with salmon crumbled into them, tossed with sesame oil & tamari,
a pinch of brown sugar, & a 1/4 tsp of vinegar - that was scrumptious! -
& in a hot brothy soup, with miso [red bean], wilted mung-bean sprouts, & garlic. Yum!

I wonder what else i can do with them... :huh: I'll have to ponder. 

meanwhile, i've got an ounce of fat-free Cheddar, a pile of low-salt sweet potato crackers, & an apple,
washed, cored, & wedged.
I'll have a frozen yogurt bar for dessert, scooped into a bowl, with a cut-up banana. Oh, & decaf!
.
.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty

Ratatouille with garlic bread!  Mmmmmm!


----------



## Muttly

Does anybody know what I can do with Chickpeas? Apart from make Humous? 

Pork Chops, roasties and a tonne of veg yesterday


----------



## CKins

Muttly said:


> Does anybody know what I can do with Chickpeas? Apart from make Humous?
> 
> Pork Chops, roasties and a tonne of veg yesterday


Chickpeas go nicely in a tagine either with lamb, chicken or vegetables. I also made a bulgar wheat dish with veggies, tinned toms and chickpeas. Or you could make a sausage cassoulet type dish, any type of bean (chickpea, butter bean, haricot beans) works in that. Just bung some veggies, sausages, tin of toms and tin of beans in a pan, whack it in the oven and cook until the veggies are done. YUM!


----------



## Muttly

CKins said:


> Chickpeas go nicely in a tagine either with lamb, chicken or vegetables. I also made a bulgar wheat dish with veggies, tinned toms and chickpeas. Or you could make a sausage cassoulet type dish, any type of bean (chickpea, butter bean, haricot beans) works in that. Just bung some veggies, sausages, tin of toms and tin of beans in a pan, whack it in the oven and cook until the veggies are done. YUM!


Mmm thanks CKins, do I have to grind them up? Or are they used whole?


----------



## patterdalelass

Toad in the hole with onion and red wine gravy,


----------



## CKins

Muttly said:


> Mmm thanks CKins, do I have to grind them up? Or are they used whole?


Nope, just bung 'em in whole. I love chickpeas!

I'm doing a new JO 20 Minute Meal tonight. 'DanDan' Noodles. Beef mince stir fried with honey served with noodles, pak choi, spring onions and chilli oil. Oh and of course the obligatory soy sauce. There's a bit more to it than that, but I can't be bothered to type it all


----------



## catz4m8z

sausages in onion gravy, mash potato, peas, swede and carrot.
(I like my comfort food!).


----------



## Muttly

Home-made Chilli and rice.


----------



## lymorelynn

Guinea fowl with a mushroom, cream and white wine sauce. Waitrose cherry and frangipan tart for afters.


----------



## CaliDog

rib eye steak and sweet potato fries with peas. . . would kill a little glass of wine to go with it but haven't got any


----------



## leashedForLife

Muttly said:


> Does anybody know what I can do with* Chickpeas*? - Apart from make Humous?
> ...


Presuming they are canned - drain them very well, let the colander / screen strainer hang over
a lower bowl at room-temp, till all dripping stops; wipe the bottom of the strainer with a clean paper towel,
or bunch one lightly so that it TOUCHES the underside of the strainer to 'wick' liquid down & out.

Lift, shake, set to drain again - at least 2x.

Once thoroughly drained, nab a skillet - preferably cast-iron if U can, but avoid nonstick other than
S/S or ceramic [U'll be eating Teflon or any other plasticized nonstick coating - blecch] - warm it gently, add
1-Tbsp EVOO [Extra-virgin olive oil] or sunflower oil or some other veg-oil, bring it to medium-low heat, test it -
flick a DROP of water in gently, it should spit for a few seconds - & pour in the well-drained chickpeas.

Let them sit on the heat, covered, with the vent open in the lid [or cock the lid to let some steam out]
till they are warmed at least halfway thru; stir gently, re-cover, give it at least the SAME amount of time,
again; uncover, stir well & gently, leave OPEN on low heat, now.

If they appear to be browning too quickly on the 'down' side, turn the flame lower; keep checking, stir,
let toast, stir, wait, stir... till they are deep yellow with light brown 'glazing' on all sides, & crispy-crunchy.
If they stick at any point, add a Tsp of EVOO / other, pause, then stir.

When crisp, crunchy, & ALMOST-dry inside, pour them into a wide bowl, add 1-tsp of Tamari if desired
[low-sodium for me] & possibly a sprinkle of finely-powdered spice: i like cumin / comino or salt-free curry
powder or turmeric, paprika [sweet, smoked, or hot] can all be lovely. Stir well & gently, to coat - a spatula
is nice for lifting spice off the bowl to distribute it, again.

Toss them into salads - serve them HOT dropped in soups - eat them as a snack... whatever. 
Yummy any way U nosh 'em. Store them, once cooled, in a tightly-capped jar, & refrigerate; they'll keep for 
a week in a DAIRY-safe 'frig [38'-F to 40'-F temps] or they can be zip-bagged & frozen for up to a year.
.
.


----------



## Britt

With my poor baby being at the animal hospital I wasn't really hungry. I had a Shakeology (full of superfoods) and a cookie


----------



## CKins

Out for dinner with 2 of my best girlfriends at a Caribbean restaurant tonight. Whoop, whoop. I feel a couple of rum based cocktails might be on the cards...uh oh!


----------



## Lemonzaz

bolognaise (my speciality!) need to do something quick tonight


----------



## CaliDog

Mexican chicken, baked sweet potato and ranch salad.


----------



## tincan

Roast leg of lamb , cauliflower cheese , roasted sweet potato , parsnips , shallots & peppers


----------



## CaliDog

Fish dinner from the chippy is on the way, am just hoping the baby will stay asleep until i have finished eating


----------



## tincan

Lamb hotpot ( using left over lamb leg from yesters ) Mushy peas , beetroot & onions , blackpud mandatory , with a sliced potato top


----------



## CKins

Thai red chicken curry with noodles and peppers and sweetcorn cooked with shallots, ginger, soy sauce and honey. YUM!


----------



## Muttly

Chilli and rice. Not very exciting but, yummy and filling


----------



## MissPink

Roast beef, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, parsnips, stuffing, broccoli, carrots, cauliflower and green beans. Missed out on a roast yesterday so having it today instead.
Homemade Apple and rhubarb pie with homemade vanilla ice cream for pudding.
:biggrin:


----------



## Halo1

BBQ ribs and special fried rice and two of those stir fry in a bags.:biggrin:


----------



## 8tansox

I am in the process of sorting and working through our freezer, so tonight, it's Cottage pie, made six months ago. :skep: It might be goulash though, not 100% sure at this stage!


----------



## sarybeagle

MissPink said:


> Roast beef, roast potatoes, Yorkshire pudding, parsnips, stuffing, broccoli, carrots, cauliflower and green beans. Missed out on a roast yesterday so having it today instead.
> Homemade Apple and rhubarb pie with homemade vanilla ice cream for pudding.
> :biggrin:


Gosh, just putting my coat on ill be over shortly for mine lol!!

No idea, some form of tuna pasta with salad i think, I didnt realise the time. DH will be home in the next 15 mins and ive done nothing yet


----------



## patterdalelass

venison stew done in slow cooker.


----------



## CKins

Good old spag bol for us tonight. It's still one of my favourite meals!


----------



## Muttly

Hmmm I think i'll have Scampi, and make some kind of noodley, tomatoey, herbey, saucey thing to go with it.

OH will have a Southern Fried Chicken breast not scampi.

Lil un will have a pie, new potatoes and peas.


----------



## catherine09

Smoken salmon and garlic taglietelle -one of my favourites


----------



## tincan

8tansox said:


> I am in the process of sorting and working through our freezer, so tonight, it's Cottage pie, made six months ago. :skep: It might be goulash though, not 100% sure at this stage!


PMSl ... Lucky dips always yummy ,


----------



## CKins

Triple mushroom risotto tonight. Fresh mushrooms, dried porcini mushrooms and mushroom stock. I love mushrooms! All finished off with a generous grating of parmesan and chopped fresh parsley, served with tender stem broccoli


----------



## Muttly

Yummy!!!! I looove Risotto, I think I might have this at the weekend as it takes me a while to make  I do a mushroom and lime one (or lemon either works), gives it nice extra something 
Only me that likes it in our house, so never make it...

Tonight is either Spanish Chicken and rice, or Random Chicken. Random chicken means, chicken, mushroom soup and whatever else is in the fridge  Could be bacon, ham, peas anything really.


----------



## CKins

Muttly said:


> Yummy!!!! I looove Risotto, I think I might have this at the weekend as it takes me a while to make  I do a mushroom and lime one (or lemon either works), gives it nice extra something
> Only me that likes it in our house, so never make it...
> 
> Tonight is either Spanish Chicken and rice, or Random Chicken. Random chicken means, chicken, mushroom soup and whatever else is in the fridge  Could be bacon, ham, peas anything really.


Nice! We have 'ifits' dinner occasionally...

I sometimes squeeze a little lemon in the risotto at the end too. I also sometimes (if I'm feeling naughty) stir through some garlic and herb cream cheese


----------



## Muttly

CKins said:


> Nice! We have 'ifits' dinner occasionally...
> 
> I sometimes squeeze a little lemon in the risotto at the end too. I also sometimes (if I'm feeling naughty) stir through some *garlic and herb cream cheese*


Mmm that sounds nice!


----------



## leashedForLife

found a new shop [near my CNA class] & have bought 2 Asiago bagels, 2 days running, to eat at class -
1 for brekkie, 1 for lunch. :thumbsup: I eat them with a wedge of Laughing Cow low-fat Swiss.

At lunch, i've been eating raw baby-carrots with hummus; one day, i had vegie & grain soup - Butternut squash,
black rice, hull-less barley, 2 lentils [yellow & green], 2 split-peas [ditto].

Another day, i brought a sunflower-butter & raisin sandwich.  And an organic Gala apple.

I've brought my own mug to class for decaf coffee, & my instant coffee; i carry UHT 2%-fat milk along.

I've also brought nice ripe organic bananas for dessert.
.
.


----------



## CKins

CKins said:


> Nice! We have 'ifits' dinner occasionally...
> 
> I sometimes squeeze a little lemon in the risotto at the end too. I also sometimes (if I'm feeling naughty) stir through some garlic and herb cream cheese





Muttly said:


> Mmm that sounds nice!


We had some boursin that needed using up so I stirred that through, it was DE-LI-CIOUS!!!!

Trying a new chicken and spinach pasta bake tonight


----------



## Muttly

Dammit! I forgot to order Risotto rice from Tescos  Oh well, I'll have it Easter weekend instead. I'm so doing the cream cheese thing!!!

I love a pasta bake, might have that tonight too, I love the creamy tomato and bacon one


----------



## CKins

Muttly said:


> Dammit! I forgot to order Risotto rice from Tescos  Oh well, I'll have it Easter weekend instead. I'm so doing the cream cheese thing!!!
> 
> I love a pasta bake, might have that tonight too, I love the creamy tomato and bacon one


Has to be garlic and herb cream cheese, it's so good! It's not very authentic Italian, but it tastes damn nice 

We can't have bacon as my husband is allergic to pork


----------



## Muttly

I've even got the Garlic and Herb cream cheese in the fridge!  Had it in my Jacket Spud the other night, Mmmm.

Oh tonight, my pasta bake will be followed by Ben & Jerrys Cookie Dough Ice Cream :drool: 
(well later on tonight when kid is in bed and we can get out the 'good adult food' :lol


----------



## leashedForLife

Nowadays, anything with *food* tends to include a lot of *plastic.*

We can reduce the amount of plastic by thinking about alternative solutions -
glass containers to store leftovers, waxed-paper instead of food-film, re-USE-able plastics instead of
disposables - etc.

Here's some low-hanging fruit to start with -
Ditch Plastic For Good: 5 Plastic Alternatives

I want to find someone who will make me a few borosilicate glass straws - my elder bro made us some,
when we were kids, but they were all broken over the decades.

I also use degradable or compostable plastics, or *recyclable* plastics - i re-use or recycle every plastic BAG
that enters the house; we're in a marine environment, but even if I lived inland, i despise plastic bags blown
across parking lots or trapped in tree branches; i think that's despicable. :thumbdown:

I carry a vitreous porcelain mug for coffee, if i'm going to buy a cup while i'm out. Right now, i'm too broke 
to buy coffee ready-made; I'm using my mug at CNA class with my own instant coffee & a microwave.

I carry my lunch in a fabric bag, with S/S utensils. I compost my banana-peels [from organic bananas],
apple cores, & other kitchen waste - even eggshells, coffee grounds [back when i bought ground coffee],
loose tea or teabags, etc.

Plastic is easy to create - & dam*ed difficult to get rid of; it also has a very limited life-span, & can only be
recycled so many times. Glass can be recycled forever - as can aluminum, steel, & other metals.

Being mindful of the trash we create will reduce the amount of plastic MADE - which, eventually, means less
demand, less production, less pollution.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

CKins said:


> We had some Boursin on hand...





CKins said:


> Has to be garlic & herb cream cheese... not very authentic Italian, but it tastes damn nice
> 
> ...


I make a homemade "Boursin" knock-off with Neufchatel cream cheese [30% lower fat], minced garlic,
& herbs - fresh when I can get 'em, dried, otherwise.

U can make it as Italian as U like - or for that matter, Greek: what's wrong with thyme, basil, garlic,
olive oil [EVOO], & flat parsley?

For iTalian, i'd use Neufchatel or yogurt-cheese [make it at home: plain Greek yogurt, 4 layers of fine
cotton cheesecloth in a fine sieve, set over a bowl; drape the ends to keep flies out at room-temp, or put the
whole contraption in the frig to keep kids & cats out].

I'd add 2 tsp of EVOO per 8-oz of cream-cheese, plus Parmesan, oregano, basil, & parsley - 1 part oregano
to 2 parts basil to 3 parts parsley - & mash it well, cover with a plate to soften at room-temp for 30-mins,
stir every well, & refrigerate covered overnight. Voila!... homemade Italian "Boursin".
.
.


----------



## CKins

Trying a new chicken dish tonight, soy steamed chicken with rice and veg, a bit of a one pot dish, looks like it should be tasty, but nice and simple for a week day


----------



## CKins

This thread used to be so busy...not any more

I'll just keep it alive all by myself :tongue_smilie:

Tonight I'm doing another new dish. Aubergine, cherry tomato and lentil curry. Should be a good'un.

The soy steamed chicken I did on Tuesday went down a treat with my husband, another one to add to my ever increasing list of good weekday meals


----------



## PawsOnMe

First time I've been tempted to take a photo of my food today  

Made a creamy tomato spinach pasta and then cheesy egg spinach muffins earlier today so had those for tea. They were both really tasty, really looking forward to trying different mixes for the savoury muffins. :drool:


----------



## CKins

Lemon chicken with broccoli tonight served with cous cous.

We had our first BBQ of the year last night, beef chipolatas, beef Monterey jack and chipotle things and home made chicken satay. With potato wedges and salad. Was so good!!!!!! Not bad for an impromptu job


----------



## CKins

Trying another new one tonight from my latest Jamie magazine. Lamb, chickpea and spinach rice. With a few spices and some chickpeas and brown basmati rice. Should be tasty and relatively healthy


----------



## CKins

Last nights lamb, chickpea and spinach rice went down a treat, it was really easy and very tasty!

Tonight I'm making minted chicken pasta, with peas, peppers and wholegrain mustard


----------



## CKins

Cheating treat for us tonight.

£10 indian meal deal from Waitrose...hopefully it'll be good!


----------



## lilythepink

CKins said:


> Lemon chicken with broccoli tonight served with cous cous.
> 
> We had our first BBQ of the year last night, beef chipolatas, beef Monterey jack and chipotle things and home made chicken satay. With potato wedges and salad. Was so good!!!!!! Not bad for an impromptu job


sounds yum...let me give you my phone number...........lol


----------



## lilythepink

I could do with some inspiration today. Plenty stuff in....can't see wood for trees today though.lol


----------



## CKins

lilythepink said:


> I could do with some inspiration today. Plenty stuff in....can't see wood for trees today though.lol


What have you got in? Perhaps I could suggest something...


----------



## cinnamontoast

Fish and chips, been a very busy day and I can't be bothered to cook.


----------



## Zaros

We're having our traditional smoked Salmon. Wild not farmed because there's less fat in wild Salmon.
And as the tradition goes Oscar will be at my side for the customary hand feeding of his portion and Zara will be at MrsZee's for hers.

Served with boiled potatoes and peas and all washed down with a 2010 Rioja.:thumbsup:


----------



## Royoyo

Fish and chips :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Fish and chips are always good :thumbsup:


----------



## Zaros

A breif and faerly sober updayte. The Rioka us done and the 2090 cabarnet isnät fart behond,:001_smile:


----------



## Guest

So what, We had two bottles today. I admit. Puttig my finger on tip of a ketter is bit hard but stiill, Oh should noy say we are just drink yooo mich. that os a lie, ! aej.


----------



## CKins

I had a friend over for lunch yesterday and did a new veggie recipe. Pancakes (home made) filled with a mushroom and ricotta cheese mixture, covered in a leek and creme fraiche sauce and then topped off with breadcrumbs, chopped hazelnuts and Gorgonzola. All baked in the over and served with a lovely green salad. It was yummy and went very well with the bottle of NZ Sauvignon Blanc. Happy days 

Leftovers from that for tonight


----------



## tincan

Not much of an appetite today , so a nice bowl of Jersey Royals with some Cornish salted butter will do me fine .


----------



## tincan

.


----------



## tincan

Sorry double posted .... how do i sort that


----------



## CavalierOwner

Sausages (from the local butchers) oven chips (homemade) fried egg and maybe baked beans with bread and butter.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Oven chips, fried duck egg and baked beans, with a slice of bread and butter. Yum - and all within my Weightwatchers Points for the day


----------



## Zaros

I had something typically tropical and I didn't even have to go to Barbados

Tuna and Pineapple.


----------



## Valanita

Fish & Chips.


----------



## Guest

We are having a chinese. Spring roll and chips for me. The chinese is moving for the second time this year.


----------



## 8tansox

I have a ping dinner tonight. Been on my feet aaaaaaaaaallllllllllll day, so it's got to be a microwave dinner, M&S spicy sausage ravioli / pasta type thing. Got to be better than cereal!!


----------



## catz4m8z

I fancy chip butties!


----------



## tincan

Home made pork battered balls , pok choi , peppers , spring o's , garlic , ginger, chilli's & noodles ...


----------



## CavalierOwner

Homemade kebab and chips. (Like takeaway kebab)


----------



## Guest

Wild mushroom (picked myself) soup with home made rolls.


----------



## Valanita

We had eggs, bacon, mushrooms & tomatoes.


----------



## CKins

Trusty old sweet and sour chicken with rice. All properly home made!


----------



## Valanita

Quiche & salad.


----------



## Astral

BBQ today! We are having Ostrich burgers and Kangaroo burgers. Never had them before, so should be interesting


----------



## Mrsred

A salmon omelette as I'm trying to be healthy. 

Then finished my sons creamy pasta and polished off a galaxy ripple. OOPS.


----------



## Misi

Homemade fish pie and chips


----------



## CKins

Sausage carbonara tonight


----------



## tincan

Toad in the hole , with green beans , mashed carrot & swede , and rich onion gravy


----------



## CKins

Vegetable bulgar wheat pilau. Healthy, tasty and quick, yay!


----------



## Valanita

Had scrambled eggs on toast.


----------



## CRL

boiled pots with red onion, spinach and emmental cheese roasted in the oven. with roasted aubergine, pepper, courgette, tomatoes, fried mushrooms, olive and feta sourdough bread and pesto.


----------



## Waterlily

had baked beans on potatoe with cheese and spring onion


----------



## CKins

Chicken dauphinoise for us tonight. It's supposed to be with tarragon but I use sage as I'm not a lover of tarragon and find sage much tastier!


----------



## Valanita

Roast beef,with all the trimmings, 4 types of veg & for afters, apple pie, or lemon pie & double cream or ice cream or both, all.


----------



## Astral

No tea tonight! Just random chunks of food I can find in the fridge


----------



## Valanita

Egg, bacon, mushrooms, bubble & squeak & baked beans.


----------



## Dave S

Garlick chicken, chips, beans and home made bread folowed by home made rhgubard crumble and custard. Brilliant.


----------



## Nonnie

I had half of jar of pickled baby beetroot.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
I've been in a rough patch, & it hasn't quit, yet - I was laid-off on Dec-1st,
& have been scrambling for any kind of work. I took the opportunity to improve
my ratings after struggling for 3-months plus, & took a month-long accelerated
CNA-course.
It was very tough, not the material but the brutal pace: a 30-day course jammed
into just 16 days, 4 weeks of 4-days each. I felt as if i'd hooked my brain onto a
sausage-stuffing machine; we had 3 days of clinical, the final 1/2-day was gradu-
ation, & we were the lucky class to have the course over EASTER wkend:
faith-based organization, so they closed for Good Friday.
Lucky us: a total of 11 days for lectures, labs, & videos. ::Yikes::

I graduated on the 21st of April & began a new job the following Saturday:
caring for a 85-YO with dementia & a broken elbow, so cast & sling. Fragile, 
wobbly, & not compos mentis - I can't walk away for 15-seconds or be much more
than arms' length away, for fear the client will get up unassisted & possibly fall.

It's a hard shift, not physically demanding but emotionally stressful & tense.
Plus it's 3 days in a row of 12-hr shifts: Sat / Sun / Mon, 7-AM to 7-PM.

This was my 2nd "week" of work, & lack of sleep with the 90-min plus commute &
rising at 4:15 or 4:30 to get there is an ongoing complication. But at least i'm working -
right? ::EyeRoll:

During the month of class, luckily there was a decent grocery up the street with an in-
house bakery - their Asiago bagels were a staple for my brekkie, which i ate in class
with a pre-pack wedge of Laughing Cow cheese & a cup of instant-decaf.

Lunches were home-packed: carrots, apples, bananas, crackers or bread, & hum-
mus for dipping, or homemade soups.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
Today i'm at home, nursing me... i broke w/ a virus yesterday, no temp but mild
swollen glands, puffy eyelids, scratchy throat, nose running hot-water; by last nite,
i couldn't lie down in bed, as my left ear, sinus, & nostril were concrete.
Had to sleep in a lounge-chair, to breathe.

NO DAIRY for me until it's all over - that will limit mucus production, somewhat.

So today i had mashed with eggs, seasoned w/ thyme, garlic, parsley & basil, a mug
of decaf with Ovaltine [not milk], & 2 slices of low-carb whole grain bread.

Lunch was whole-grain crackers & a veggie burger - I cut in in 8ths & put each wedge on
a single cracker - plus an apple.

I baked a batch of cranberry-orange muffins [no oil, swapped in applesauce] - the recipe
makes 12 large, but my silicone pans turned out 25 that are each about 4 to 5 bites.

My snack was a big mug of steaming plain almond-milk; i beat 2 Tblsp unsweetened dark
cocoa & 1.5-tsp organic sugar into it; to nibble, a dozen Blue Diamond rice & almond
crackers [low-sodium & low-glycemic].

I've got homemade bean, barley & black-rice soup thawing for tomorrow.
It's 5:15-PM, i'm back in the lounge chair trying to persuade my head to drain. Drabbit.
But given the state i'm in, feeling like a truck hit me, with 36-hrs in 3 days plus 10-hrs of
commuting via MBTA, i think i did well today. I'll pat my own back. ;--D
.
..


----------



## CKins

@leashedForLife Gosh, sounds like you've had a rough time recently, onwards and upwards as they say!

I'm having a pasta week this week, yay! I love pasta and could happily eat it every day.

Monday - lasagne
Tues - King prawns with pasta in a tomato sauce (at Prezzo with a buddy)
Weds - Pasta with chicken and spinach with a white sauce.


----------



## coral.

i hope you start feeling better soon  @leashedForLife

for tea tonight i'll be having a Chinese im not overly keen on Chinese food give me a pizza anyday  but treating my neighbour to a Chinese tonight as its her favourite she's resting for 6 weeks, as last week she had to have her womb removed


----------



## tincan

Tonight we had a roast chicken dinner


----------



## CKins

Mushroom risotto for us tonight. I LOVE mushrooms


----------



## CRL

at 4.30 i had a sausage sandwhich, and was feeling peckish when i left work so also had a chicken curry, nan and samosa about an hour ago. have loads left for lunch 2moro aswell. (its great when you work in an indian restuarant)


----------



## CKins

CKins said:


> Mushroom risotto for us tonight. I LOVE mushrooms


So I made a SMALL error when planning for last nights dinner. Got home, went to the larder...no risotto rice, d'oh! Had white, brown, basmati, wild, pudding...but no arborio.

Had to change my plan on the fly so we had mushroom stroganoff instead with basmati rice and tenderstem broccoli.

Tonight is my husbands favourite spicy beef stir fry with eggy rice


----------



## CKins

Tasty duck and hoisin salad tonight. Another of Jamie Oliver's 15 Minute Meals.


----------



## colliemerles

_beef stir fry, with noodles to, its quick and easy, and tastes very nice._


----------



## Lurcherlad

Based on a combination of defrosting the freezer and the contents would not all fit in a freezer bag so they defrosted and had to be eaten today I had a reheated piece of salmon plait, cheesy mash and baked beans! Actually very tasty


----------



## catz4m8z

Tofu stir fry with black bean sauce. nom...


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
Have to go back to work @ noon tomm, so today i was cooking stuff to take along - 
baked a fat-free chocolate cake, cooked rice & beans [red & wild rice, black & red beans].
.
Had pea-salad for lunch with creamy garlic dressing; for dinner, a vegie "patty" of quinoa,
rice, & cranberries that i topped with raspberry vinaigrette & ate it by dipping whole-grain 
crackers into it.
Yummy!
.
.
.


----------



## catz4m8z

wow, your menu's sound really tasty LFL!rool Hope the job is going well. Caring for somebody one to one can be exhausting, esp over such long days.
I had Gardeners Pie for tea (I heard that used as a description for veggie Shepards Pie and thought it sounded good!LOL). Mine was quorn mince, garlic, onions, tomatoes, peas, sweetcorn, grated carrot and courgette with a mashed swede, carrot and mozzarella topping. Oh, plus 3 oatcakes coz I cant miss out on my carbs!:Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Guest

Homemade curry with lots of curry paste, fresh ginger, garlic, lemon and lime.


----------



## catpud

Wanted to treat myself to some brie cheese with some crusty bread to go with my red wine, it being a Saturday night and all. unfortunately unwrapping the small wedge I had one of those disappointing moments where you find that the cheese is still unripe and hard in the middle - and I spent more on that than I normally would on a meal (£2 cheese wedge, £2 bread, although admittedly I wouldn't eat all of that at once) Tried to save it by trying to make the centre all gooey under the grill - centre still hard and some of the good stuff oozed out of the sides, sad times. Heating it has ruined the flavour a little bit, so not as good as I had hoped. Still edible, but I love a good bit of brie as a treat and this just was not good brie.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Steak and chips, followed by apple, peach, raisin, kiwi and strawberry homemade crumble and custard. I needed to use lots of fruit quickly!


----------



## Valanita

Takeaway Chinese when it arrives with Daughter & her Partner.


----------



## Jonescat

Beetroot and potato pie, with leeks and tomatoes. Posh passionfruit yoghourt.


----------



## Valanita

[Q.UOTE="Valanita, post: 1064190725, member: 1235990"]Takeaway Chinese when it arrives with Daughter & her Partner.[/QUOTE]

It was delish


----------



## cinnamontoast

Pizza and more amazing crumble with vanilla ice cream this time.


----------



## Valanita

We had egg, bacon, baked beans & toast.


----------



## catz4m8z

Valanita said:


> We had egg, bacon, baked beans & toast.


yum, but Id want that for breakfast....then dinner as well!

I had jerk chicken, roast onions and sweet potatoes and blue cheese cauliflower mash.


----------



## Jonescat

Mushroom pasta - using the pasta that is shaped like rice so it is almost a risotto.


----------



## Valanita

Salad, it's now too hot to cook.


----------



## catz4m8z

lemon sole, new potatoes and green beans!


----------



## Zaros

I just had a plain omelette tonight.

Although it didn't look like an omelette. It looked more like scrambled egg that had been run over by a convoy of eighteen wheelers.


----------



## Valanita

That made me chuckle Zaros.


----------



## Dave S

Home made beef burgers loaded with herbs, in a bun with chips and followed by home grown rhubard with a vanilla sponge topping and hot custard. Superb.


----------



## Dave S

Just made a Apple Streusal cake which is now cooling and shall "quality control" it later.
For dinner tonight may be a chinese as not had one for a while but considering making toad in the hole with lemon and thyme roasties and fresh veg. followed by probably a crumble.


----------



## catz4m8z

Last night was salmon (which smelt really iffy:Stinkyfeet), brown rice and veggies. Bit of a gamble eating smelly fish (that was bought cheap coz of the sell by date) but Im still alive!!! hurrah!!
and Im having the other half for lunch....double or nothing baby!:Hilarious


----------



## SpotOn

Mines will probably be qourn nuggets and chips


----------



## cinnamontoast

Cheesy nachos. I was on a mission in Asda at 10pm! Ruddy amazing!


----------



## Zaros

Tonight's supreme delicacy was Shepherd's Pie.

No sign of any shepherds mind but there was evidence of one of their dogs.

A couple of hairs :Yuck


----------



## Rafa

Zaros said:


> Tonight's supreme delicacy was Shepherd's Pie.
> 
> No sign of any shepherds mind but there was evidence of one of their dogs.
> 
> A couple of hairs :Yuck


Take it you did the cooking tonight? If not, you're a very brave man.


----------



## Zaros

Sweety said:


> Take it you did the cooking tonight? If not, you're a very brave man.


The very last time I cooked was the very last time I cooked. MrsZee told me it was about time I rustled something up for a change.

So, as I was a bit caught out by this I considerately asked her what she would like. She replied 'Surprise me. See what you can find in the cupboards'

I quickly discovered Lemon Fairy liquid on Ryvita crackers were not ideal ingredients for a romantic candlelit dinner.


----------



## mrs phas

we're having what the boys have always called brinner
breakfast for dinner
full english fry up


----------



## Lurcherlad

Quorn "chicken" burger, lettuce and mayo in a seedy burger bun! YUM! 

So yum, in fact, I had two!


----------



## cinnamontoast

Zaros said:


> Tonight's supreme delicacy was Shepherd's Pie.
> 
> No sign of any shepherds mind but there was evidence of one of their dogs.
> 
> A couple of hairs :Yuck


No meal is complete without a couple of dog hairs.

I had garlic and chilli salmon on minted couscous and raw sugar snaps plus a dollop of pineapply cottage cheese. Brilliant and inspired combination ie the OH was at work and I just threw various things on a plate


----------



## Zaros

cinnamontoast said:


> No meal is complete without a couple of dog hairs.
> 
> I had garlic and chilli salmon on minted couscous and raw sugar snaps plus a dollop of *pineapply* cottage cheese. Brilliant and inspired combination ie the OH was at work and I just threw various things on a plate


LMAO @ Pineapply.

I'll tell you what pineapply dish I like. Tuna and Pineapple. But only Tuna in oil mind, because Tuna in brine tastes washed out.

It's what I consider a typically tropical meal and you don't even have to jump on a coconut airways flight to Barbados to savour it.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Zaros said:


> LMAO @ Pineapply.
> 
> I'll tell you what pineapply dish I like. Tuna and Pineapple. But only Tuna in oil mind, because Tuna in brine tastes washed out.
> 
> It's what I consider a typically tropical meal and you don't even have to jump on a coconut airways flight to Barbados to savour it.


It's from my favourite book of all time 'Don't bite the sun/Drinking sapphire wine', sci-fi futuristic. The protagonist's six legged pet leaves a trail of destruction, including pineapply paw prints all over her ship.

I like ham and pineapple pizza, alhough warm pineapple is somewhat odd.


----------



## CKins

Trying a new Gino D'Acampo pasta recipe tonight. Sausage, leek and porcini creamy pasta :Wacky


----------



## Snow Leopard

Ooh this thread sounds fun, hope nobody minds me jumping in. 

We're having fillet steak, mushrooms, peas and chips. Yummy!

(Daughter and her boyfriend are round for dinner, it's their treat.)


----------



## CKins

Snow Leopard said:


> Ooh this thread sounds fun, hope nobody minds me jumping in.
> 
> We're having fillet steak, mushrooms, peas and chips. Yummy!
> 
> (Daughter and her boyfriend are round for dinner, it's their treat.)


YUM! Bit posh for a Thursday though


----------



## mrs phas

welsh *******, rice and gravy
may or maynot add mushy peas


----------



## cinnamontoast

Fish and chips. Long day then an hour to get home after a bomb scare in town, traffic was crazy.


----------



## Snow Leopard

CKins said:


> YUM! Bit posh for a Thursday though


Haha, yes I suppose it is a bit. 
Our daughter and her boyfriend are in the process of moving house so we thought we would give them a treat.

Not so posh tonight. We had shop brought sweet chilli chicken pizzas.


----------



## mrs phas

HM beef curry with lashings of veg added and naan bread


----------



## purplemonkeydishwasher

Naughty day so had Pizza - normally have some kind of root veggies, meat and brown carbs


----------



## catz4m8z

mrs phas said:


> welsh *******


yum...I cant seem to find any decent ******* anywhere.

Having a CBA day today (if it wont be thrown in the oven or microwave.....Im not interested!).
So roast chicken, roasted sweet potatoes and red onion with a bag of microwave veg(brocoli, green beans and baby corn).


----------



## CaliDog

We had home made fritata with plenty of veggies.


----------



## mrs phas

boneless pork leg, roast pots, roast sweet potatoes, roast butternut squash, carrots, savoy cabbage, broad beans, sprouts and gravy
all thanks to Mr Tesco sh17 tip 90% off
so
less than £3 for a family of 5 [inc son's vegan gf] and left overs for tomorrow


----------



## colliemerles

_we had takeaway pizza last night, don't know what to do today, with this awful weather I wish I had the stuff to make a stew !!!!_


----------



## Catharinem

Can't decide between roast pork or chilli. Might do both - roast tonight when girls back from Norfolk, then leftovers turned into chilli tomorrow. Today's a paperwork day, and might have a bonfire later if it clears up a bit, don't want to set fire to the grass when it's hot and dry. Bees will have to go without their hive checkup.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Curry. In Twyford. It's a bit of a family do, the parents are down, plus mum's sister and aunt, we're meeting in the pub then meandering to the curry house.


----------



## Mirx3

Honey gammon roast, Green beans, Carrots and some sort of potato on the side I'm sure. I haven't quite decided lol still in the oven.


----------



## Get Bunny Box

It's a cottage pie ready meal for me tonight, workworkwork!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Not been on here for ages  Tonight I'm cooking breast of Guinea fowl in a raspberry and cream sauce with new potatoes, peas and runner beans :Hungry


----------



## CKins

I'm doing a new pasta dish with sun dried tomatoes, chicken, mozarella and creme fraiche with a few herbs and spices thrown in too. Hopefully it'll be as tasty as it sounds


----------



## cinnamontoast

Did paella from scratch last night and tonight was the OH's special, BBQ. Peri peri chicken, courgettes, mushrooms, corn on the cob. Triple yum!


----------



## CKins

Pesto (homemade) pasta with roasted veg for us tonight. A favourite of mine


----------



## cinnamontoast

Brinner! Fried eggs, toast, bacon, sausage, white pudding, mushrooms. Piggy, but I wanted to keep the oh going for nightshirt.


----------



## CRL

This is lunch









For tea I'm making a roasted aubergine bake. Layered with tomato sauce and mozzellla and emental.


----------



## CKins

Pasta for us tonight, with grated courgettes, garlic, chilli, mint (fresh from the garden) and creme fraiche all cooked up together with a good lump of parmesan. Served with some runner beans (also fresh from the garden) and the rest of our bottle of Bollinger from last night (I was given a bottle as a birthday present and it was out 1 year anniversary in our house yesterday).


----------



## cinnamontoast

Indian takeaway. I made pilau rice with onions and mushrooms. We are drinking lots of beer, OH has just finished work for two weeks.


----------



## CKins

Pasta with broccoli, chilli, pine nuts and plenty of permesan


----------



## CaliDog

Beef stew cooking away in the slow cooker for a few hours.


----------



## Zaros

Tonight we're having Chicken Curry. Well that's what MrsZee calls it anyway.

I, on the other hand, am more inclined to call it 'Frodo' because it destroys the ring in a fiery inferno.


----------



## Guest

Zaros said:


> Tonight we're having Chicken Curry. Well that's what MrsZee calls it anyway.
> 
> I, on the other hand, am more inclined to call it 'Frodo' because it destroys the ring in a fiery inferno.


Hm, that what he thinks he is getting. Only one of is getting chicken, the other will get dog mince with lots of spices.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Barbecued two very good burgers, added Chinese leaf, cherry tomatoes, gherkins, curly fries. Delish.


----------



## Dave S

Pie and chips in the oven after yet another visit to the vets, followed by a superb home made rustic pear pie made with a dough rather than pastry and a slab of reheated semolina left over from yesterdays feast sitting beside the pie.
Really nice and tasty - will do it again although I usually make it with plums.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Fish and chips. Couldn't be bothered to cook. Had a call from the decorator telling us the roof in the new house was leaking.  Did a dash up to Luton and got put the roofer. Obviously, there will be no roof fixing today as it's bloody pouring


----------



## Dave S

Toad in the hole with Cumberland sausages accompained by roasted King Edwards potatoes with a liberal coating of garlic and Rosemary roasted sweet potatoe and mixed veg and thick beef gravy.
Pudding either apple and rhubard crumble or baked rhubard topped with a vanilla sponge with lashings of hot custard.
Sooooo nice after a long busy day.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Dave S said:


> Toad in the hole with Cumberland sausages accompained by roasted King Edwards potatoes with a liberal coating of garlic and Rosemary roasted sweet potatoe and mixed veg and thick beef gravy.
> Pudding either apple and rhubard crumble or baked rhubard topped with a vanilla sponge with lashings of hot custard.
> Sooooo nice after a long busy day.


That's what we were meant to have, but I couldn't arsed to make a batter pudding!

So did them with mash, cabbage, leeks, carrots, broccoli and onion gravy 

Dessert was an ice cream Oyster off the ice cream van that always stops right outside our house!


----------



## Dave S

Should have dropped in then as there was plenty for a few more people.


----------



## starr

*******, new poatoes, runner beans, peas and gravy!! Yum Yum!


----------



## CKins

Trying a new Jamie Oliver traybake type dish tonight. http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/chicken-recipes/hit-n-run-traybaked-chicken/ This one to be exact. Sounds like it should be yummy and I love the fact you just bung it in a tray, stick it in the over and then shove it in your gob.


----------



## catz4m8z

falafel, chips with french beans and carrots. I really need to put more effort in....just CBA when cooking for one though!:Shy


----------



## Guest

I had a huge steak that covered half the plate with chips.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Cheese sandwich, on the run, had to do horse then be back in work for 7, very annoying. Just got home.


----------



## Guest

Boring soup tonight. All it is is liquid with bits of veg and stuff in not even filling so how it can be classed as food is beyond me. So we are having liquid. Not even a fan of soup for the above reason though do like tomato and oxtail soup. It's so boring.


----------



## Catharinem

danielled said:


> Boring soup tonight. All it is is liquid with bits of veg and stuff in not even filling so how it can be classed as food is beyond me. So we are having liquid. Not even a fan of soup for the above reason though do like tomato and oxtail soup. It's so boring.


Pour into casserole dish and add herby dumplings ( dumplings are just pastry mix you haven't rolled out, and made with SR instead of plain flour.) Approx double flour to fat (butter, lard or marg), mix to breadcrumb consistency, mix in salt and herbs, then mix with water til hold ball shape. Golf ball size dumplings put gently on top of simmering soup, lid on, and in oven for 20-30 mins until fluffy.


----------



## Guest

Catharinem said:


> Pour into casserole dish and add herby dumplings ( dumplings are just pastry mix you haven't rolled out, and made with SR instead of plain flour.) Approx double flour to fat (butter, lard or marg), mix to breadcrumb consistency, mix in salt and herbs, then mix with water til hold ball shape. Golf ball size dumplings put gently on top of simmering soup, lid on, and in oven for 20-30 mins until fluffy.


Might have to try that one day.


----------



## catz4m8z

danielled said:


> Might have to try that one day.


 I just add some sweetcorn, half a bag of chopped spinach and a grated carrot. makes even the most boring tinned soup nice and filling!

I had fish, chips and baked beans for tea. *sigh* I have got to stop just having 'things' with chips!


----------



## Catharinem

catz4m8z said:


> I had fish, chips and baked beans for tea. *sigh* I have got to stop just having 'things' with chips!


Sorry, but that's just wrong. The only thing with fish and chips is mushy peas. If you want baked beans you have fish fingers ( see other thread "weird phobias" for other insights into what goes with what, and correct position on the plate!).


----------



## catz4m8z

Catharinem said:


> Sorry, but that's just wrong. The only thing with fish and chips is mushy peas. If you want baked beans you have fish fingers


but but I cant!! I defrosted the freezer the other day and I think my fish fingers went abit 'off'. (I mean I havent thrown them out yet coz despite tasting so very, very wrong they didnt kill me soooooooo:Bored).
Maybe I should stick with salads.........


----------



## Guest

Tonight we had sausage egg and chips.


----------



## davidc

Not had tea yet. Going to get something now.


----------



## littlekitty

chip butty for me..


----------



## CKins

I'm trying another new pasta dish tonight from one of my Jamie Oliver magazines (highly recommend it if you're at all into food and/or like Jamie Oliver). It's a veggie carbonara. I'm a big lover of pasta so anything involving it is good in my book!


----------



## cinnamontoast

Chips. Not feeling the love today. Got a shocking cough.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
It's probly been 6-weeks since i posted to this thread, i hardly get ANY time on-line,
& i miss U guys. :---(
.
I'm on my precious 2-hr break outside the house, & eating a dinner-sized portion of
fish & chips at Paddy's pub, with malt vinegar, & decaf coffee on the side.
.
.


----------



## Dave S

Fish, chips and baked beans followed by home made rustic plum pie and custard - superb even though someone further up this thread thinks it's uncivilised...............


----------



## Lovemydoodle

Caramelized onion sizzling steak with chips and peas ..... When the OH arrives that is


----------



## Jonescat

Bubble and Squeak, and gravy - winter food at last!


----------



## Catharinem

We had beef braised in Pepsi - was looking in the fridge for beer and thought why not if Nigella can cook gammon in coke (the soft drink not the white powder!). I usually put a tiny bit sugar in my casseroles anyway, just to add another dimension. Cooked long and slow, then thickened with Bistro gravy granules to add a bit more saltiness - was yummy and will repeat. Which made me wonder if I could use ginger beer with chicken and broccoli, then thicken with cornflour? Will try it and report back.


----------



## catz4m8z

Spag bol with garlic bread.
I love winter food....everything just gets chucked in the slow cooker!


----------



## ItsonlyChris

I turned 21 so I'm going to be enjoying birthday cake for some time :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## CKins

Trying another new J'Oliver 15 minute meals tonight. Thai Chicken Laksa, hopefully it lives up to expectations


----------



## tincan

Lamb hotpot , mushy peas , beetroot & onions .


----------



## jon.bda

Catharinem said:


> We had beef braised in Pepsi - was looking in the fridge for beer and thought why not if Nigella can cook gammon in coke (the soft drink not the white powder!). I usually put a tiny bit sugar in my casseroles anyway, just to add another dimension. Cooked long and slow, then thickened with Bistro gravy granules to add a bit more saltiness - was yummy and will repeat. Which made me wonder if I could use ginger beer with chicken and broccoli, then thicken with cornflour? Will try it and report back.


----------



## Catharinem

jon.bda said:


>


Thanks! Will try the roast chicken with Lilt, as he liked grapefruit soda and also the pineapple fruit. Ginger beer obviously works, I'll leave out the chilli though or will be more Thai curry than roast chicken. Vodka and Pimms I'll give a miss for now.


----------



## Catharinem

Leftover pumpkin gloop (thick soup!) from yesterday, then homeraised pork slow cooked with apple and an opened bottle of white wine. Then apple pie with ready made but really reduced pastry block. Yup, it's a leftovers and fruit/veg glut meal tonight, truly seasonal, and warms the soul as well as the tummy because it's home raised, home grown or bought cheap to avoid food waste.


----------



## slaydragon

earl grey tea.. my favorite.


----------



## Dave S

Just finished off a home made lamb mince lasagne and veg. Shall follow that soon with apple and raisen crumble I made earlier and lashings of hot custard.

The other day I tried out a new toy - a cast iron oven proof skillet/frying pan.
Seasoned it a few times before making a toad in the hole by browning the sausages on the hob in the pan then pouring in the batter and oven baking with rosemary and garlic roast potatoes and veg on the side. It came out the pan nice and clean which was a bonus.
It was actually one of the best I have made.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Pasta with some flaked fresh salmon, peas, sweetcorn swilled in the pan with a knob of butter, garlic, chilli and a heaped teaspoon of clotted cream, salt and black pepper with sprinkling of parmesan - very tasty


----------



## Catharinem

Baked pumpkin. Top cut off and took out soft bits with seeds scooped out ( seeds saved for planting in spring). Left about 2" flesh all-round inside the skin. Fried up some pork sausages ( in pieces), and beef mince with onion,,the soft bits less the seeds and 3 windfall apples. Stuffed back in pumpkin and baked, with mash potato on top. Sort of like cottage pie in a "dish" of pumpkin. Really yummy, and mostly from home, the pork sausages were our kune kune, beef mince from our dexter cross,,our own pumpkin and apples. Loads leftover, scooped it all out of the skin shell into a giant saucepan and put in fridge, will puree and add a bit of spice for a hearty soup for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Dave S

Started making individual cottage pies this evening then had a brainwave so they ended up with a Rosemary sweet potatoe mash on top instead.
Coolng now and going to give some to my mother and my father in law when cooled down.


----------



## Dave S

Should be a houseful of friends and relatives this evening so going for the easy option - big order at the local chinese and if anyone is hungry after that then there is freshly made Key Lime Pie, Apple, Pear and Plum Crumble and Apple and Treacle Tart cooling with loads of cream or hot custard.
So looking forward to it all.


----------



## woofwoo

Sounds great ..lovely pudding choice


----------



## catz4m8z

Tonight was chicken kiev, potato wedges and a mountain of veg in cheese sauce.
It was a spur of the moment sauce and my first ever attempt at proper sauce and it was lovely......lumpy, but nice!


----------



## Colette

No idea what we're having tonight at oh and I have recently been experimenting with toad in the hole.

One of our first attempts contained chopped onion, mushroom and spinach, with chopped 'roasting' herbs on top. That was awesome.

Last time we made a Christmas themed one... Used big pigs in blankets instead of plain sausages, with chopped onion and sage to replicate stuffing. Nom!

Its getting quite addictive :-D


----------



## Dave S

Well since Christmas and in an affort not to throw anything away I have made turkey and ham pies, shepherd pies with honey roast parsnips, Panetone pudding, sweet potato chips with meat platters and loads of different things on the side, plum, cranberry and flaked almond strudle, cranberry and orange muffins and purple plum torte.
Seems they all enjoyed it as well.
Going to hang the apron up for a few days now.


----------



## Satori

New year resolution.... we will cook something at least once per week. Tonight was the first effort of the year; broccoli salad with a mustard vinaigrette and Tuna. It was yummy. I am quite chuffed .


----------



## Satori

Another week, another effort. Broad bean, feta and quinoa salad with pan fried Salmon. From this Jamie Oliver Recipe... http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/...oa-feta-broad-bean-salad/#C4iUosj9lUIOLj97.97

Delicious but, hmmmmm I dunno. It took an hour and a half. For a salad. Jury's out on this one really


----------



## lymorelynn

Those dishes look very pretty @Satori - I'm more of a 'plonk the food on a plate' type of cook  Tonight I'm cooking Portobello mushrooms stuffed with bacon lardons, mushrooms, red onions, breadcrumbs and cheese


----------



## Valanita

We are back to eating salads now it's getting colder.:Jawdrop At least I don't have to do much cooking.:Joyful


----------



## mrs phas

stew
brisket of beef, peas, cauliflower, carrots peppers, onions, horseradish, pearl barley, dumplings
omg is gorgeous


----------



## CKins

Butternut squash and sage risotto. YUM! Hopefully washed down with our free bottle of Veuve Clicquot  if the husband wants some, can't drink a whole bottle to myself!


----------



## Catharinem

CKins said:


> Butternut squash and sage risotto. YUM! Hopefully washed down with our free bottle of Veuve Clicquot  if the husband wants some, can't drink a whole bottle to myself!


Sounds nice. Do you have a recipe as trying to use up our pumpkins, still have 7 or 8 large ( struggle to lift) ones left, but want to use up before go soft. We are having lots of roast pumpkin and curried pumpkin soup, yummy, and just the weather for it.


----------



## CKins

Catharinem said:


> Sounds nice. Do you have a recipe as trying to use up our pumpkins, still have 7 or 8 large ( struggle to lift) ones left, but want to use up before go soft. We are having lots of roast pumpkin and curried pumpkin soup, yummy, and just the weather for it.


I certainly do...

http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/7767/butternut-squash-and-sage-risotto

Voila. It is a good'un. Roasting the squash gives it a nice texture, although I don't mash any of it. I like the chunks better, particularly if you make a good tasty risotto base with plenty of parmesan and then just mix them through gently before serving.


----------



## Catharinem

CKins said:


> I certainly do...
> 
> http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/7767/butternut-squash-and-sage-risotto
> 
> Voila. It is a good'un. Roasting the squash gives it a nice texture, although I don't mash any of it. I like the chunks better, particularly if you make a good tasty risotto base with plenty of parmesan and then just mix them through gently before serving.


Thank you. Picture looks good enough to eat, will def try it out. 
Trouble with growing pumpkins on your muck heap is they grow, and try to take over the world!


----------



## CKins

Black bean chilli for us tonight. Mum gave me her old slow cooker as she has upgraded to one you can use on the hob to sauté relevant ingredients first. It's only the second time I've used it, the first being for butternut squash curry earlier this week. I'm not sure it's exactly what they are designed for as my understanding is they are the best way to slow cook cheaper cuts of meat to make them nice and tender, but I am enjoying putting it on to cook in the morning and then only having to make something to accompany (naan bread for the curry and it'll be tortillas tonight with the chilli) when I get home from work. I've cut down on our red meat intake, so am leaning more towards vegetarian dishes.

Let's hope it's tasty


----------



## jon.bda

Slow cooker pulled pork, been in and out all day and it just smells lush...and I've only had two slices of toast all day!


----------



## Valanita

We had Chinese takeaway.


----------



## Rosie64

I had home made beef meat balls in onion gravy with mash and peas


----------



## Valanita

Sausages last night with baby new potatoes & baked beans.
Tonight... Egg, Bacon, Mushroms & Tomatoes.


----------



## CKins

I've got a piece of sea bass to have tonight. Will just do some roasted peppers and courgettes to go with it along with a bit of whole wheat cous cous.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
Been ages since i've posted here, i've missed y'all - it's so nice to have
a new idea sparked by someone else's suggestion. 
.
I've been eating LOADS of salads - my go-to fave is 50 / 50 mesclun & spinach,
topped with mixed dried berries [raspberry, strawberry, & cranberry], dried tart
cherries, roasted no-salt sunflower seeds, & poppyseed dressing.
Sometimes i shave a little sharp cheese over - Romano or similar.
.
.
I eat the salad with crackers - often sesame rice crackers, sometimes rice-&-almond,
or Dr Kracker seeded, or wholegrain buttery crisps. Yum. ;--D
.
.
.


----------



## Valanita

We have ham salad tonight.


----------



## CKins

A very simple, but very tasty, pasta dish for us tonight. Grate some courgette and fry up with a decent amount of crushed garlic and finely sliced red chilli. Once everything is nicely cooked stir in some crème fraiche and lemon juice and mix through hot cooked pasta!

Serve with loads of parmesan and black pepper...YUM!


----------



## CaliDog

Homemade chicken tikka with rice and toasted pita breads!


----------



## Valanita

Correction, it was beef salad.


----------



## CKins

I'm making chicken lo mein for tea tonight, it's similar to chow mein, but with more colourful veggies. I love a stir fry! Quick, easy, tasty and relatively healthy...woohoo!


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
"Caesar" salad with ranch dressing & shaved Reggiano; whole wheat pitas
grill-marked & dipped in more dressing, alongside. [No croutons.]
.
.
.


----------



## Valanita

Salad last night, with ham.
Tonight, I have no idea.


----------



## CKins

We're having brown basmati rice and meatball casserole, probably with peas or a n other green veg...it's a great one pot dish, lovely.


----------



## Valanita

Tonight pork chops, veg & mash.


----------



## jon.bda

Homemade pizza, a bit naughty but i am so looking forward to it!


----------



## Valanita

Nothing naughty about pizza, a very wholesome meal.
Tonight we will have Chinese takeaway.


----------



## Catharinem

Valanita said:


> Nothing naughty about pizza, a very wholesome meal.
> Tonight we will have Chinese takeaway.


For Chinese New Year? I know it's traditional the evening before, but we will have ours tomorrow, on the New Year Day itself. 
Tonight liver and bacon for grown ups, bacon and omelette for girls.


----------



## Valanita

Tonight we have Egg, Bacon & Mushrooms, large, flat cup of course.


----------



## Catharinem

Chinese, courtesy of Sainsburys as the takeaways are all on holiday. Box for 2 ( chicken chow mein, egg fried rice, sweet and sour chicken, beef in black Bean, spring rolls and prawn crackers. Extra packs of crispy chilli beef,,prawn toast and seaweed should feed the whole family. Coconut water to drink, and tinned lychees, mango and mandarin for afters. Can never really find a chinese dessert, ( our takeaway offer banana or pineapple fritters!), but tinned fruit should work if we have any room. Halfway through watching Pirates of the Caribbean on video as well, so a night in after girls back from Brownies and Guides.


----------



## CKins

Another new recipe for me tonight. Black bean and quinoa enchilada bake.


----------



## Zaros

Tonight we'll be having our traditional Wood Smoked Salmon, boiled potatoes and garden peas. All washed down with a nice bottle of Mayu Reserva Carménère.

Zara&Oscar will be having their Salmon hand fed, which is, traditionally, their Friday custom. :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## CKins

Zaros said:


> Tonight we'll be having our traditional Wood Smoked Salmon, boiled potatoes and garden peas. All washed down with a nice bottle of Mayu Reserva Carménère.
> 
> Zara&Oscar will be having their Salmon hand fed, which is, traditionally, their Friday custom. :Shamefullyembarrased


That sounds delicious! My husband doesn't like fish so I don't get to have it very often. If we go out for dinner I nearly always opt for any fish dish on the menu.

We've got black bean chilli (and kidney bean as we had a tin in the cupboard that needed using up) tonight, cooked in the slow cooker. It will be served with brown basmati rice, home made guacamole and I've just bought a tub of tzatziki as my husband has informed me 'it's quite a spicy one'.

I've got the rest of a bottle of Chilean sauv blanc to wash it down with.


----------



## Zaros

CKins said:


> That sounds delicious! My husband doesn't like fish so I don't get to have it very often. If we go out for dinner I nearly always opt for any fish dish on the menu.
> 
> We've got black bean chilli (and kidney bean as we had a tin in the cupboard that needed using up) tonight, cooked in the slow cooker. It will be served with brown basmati rice, home made guacamole and I've just bought a tub of tzatziki as my husband has informed me 'it's quite a spicy one'.
> 
> I've got the rest of a bottle of Chilean sauv blanc to wash it down with.


I'm not a lover of white wine myself, but will down a glass or two if there's nothing else along with Brasso, White spirit, and Meths.  I'm not am alcoholic mind, I just consider myself adventurous in my drinking habits. 

My liking for fish extends through Cod, Haddock, Tuna and Salmon but very much dislike Mackerel, Pike Perch and many others because of their strong taste and numerous bones.

Oddly, or maybe not, I hate the smell of fish when in its raw state. It makes me heave. :Vomit

Love Kippers, however, particularly those bought from the little smoke shop which can be found on the way up to Whitby abbey.


----------



## Dave S

Just had roast shoulder of Lamb infused with garlic spears, crispy roasted King Edward potatoes ( all roasted in Rape seed oil) and mixed veg followed by home made Apple and Plum Strudle.

Full up and tired now after a hard days' work.

S U P E R B !!!


----------



## kathryn773

its many many months since i posted here.. must lose some weight so...
for encouragement ive purchased a spiraliser - i know - a knife is just as good..... 
'white fish' with stir fried, spiralised courgette and carrot with mushroom and a few frozen peas and beans thrown in for good measure.
i also picked up 2 pink lady apples in tesco £1.17 for 2!!!!! i could ve dropped through the floor. i had put back the bag of 6 apples at £1.50 as i foolishly thought lose would be cheaper. 
and to top it all alfie bun likes the new spiraliser.... bunny friendly carrot sticks


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
Last night i had my usual monster salad -
50/50 mesclun & spinach, dry-roasted sunseeds, mixed dried berries [blue, rasp-, straw-,
cherries, cran-], poppyseed drssg, whole-grain crackers.
.
While my client ate her dinner, i cooked potato pancakes -
frozen unsalted hash-browns sauteed in EVOO with caramelized onions.
.
so this morning's brekkie was an appetizer:
2 organic whole-grain waffles with mixed berries & org fat-free yogurt,
followed by an entree':
2 potato-pancakes & 2 eggs, soft-scrambled, alongside. Yum! :-D
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

Another new recipe for me tonight, Tex Mex sweet potato skillet. I do love mexican food, seems to be featuring more and more on my menus these day.


----------



## CKins

Meatball and brown rice casserole tonight.


----------



## Dave S

Baked potatoe with steak pie and brussel sprouts with lardons followed by apple and plum crumble and custard, washed down with a mug of tea. 
Simple luxury for a Saturday evening.


----------



## CKins

Good old Thai red chicken (mange tout in the sauce too) with noodles and red peppers cooked with spring onions, garlic and sweetcorn.


----------



## catpud

I'm having a slow cooker spicy pork stew - it's basically a bottom of the larder meal, a few carrots and potatoes, a couple of pork medallions I defrosted overnight and a generous dose of hot sauce.

No stock - it will flavour it's own with cooking juices.

It's been on the go all day and should give me a few hearty bowl fulls


----------



## CKins

Roasted cauliflower and lentil tacos for us tonight. I didn't used to like cauliflower, but have been converted. My husband 'doesn't like cauliflower', but I've told him to trust me with this one. My friend made it for me a while back and it was delicious. Roasting the cauliflower makes it taste all nutty and delicious, not farty like it can be if it's just boiled. He joked that he'd seen my menu plan and was going to get burger king on the way home...bear in mind the last time we had any kind of fast food was when we'd moved house and I had no energy to cook which was 19 months ago.


----------



## catpud

Tonight I'm planning on new potatoes baked with garlic infused soft cheese.

I have done this before - I use the mini brie type wheels from lidl (not the whole cheese) with the added garlic favouring (they do a chilli one too)

Use a small amount of the cheese (minus rind as that stops the cheese melting do well I find) to coat the potatoes before they go into the oven on a tray, bake until potatoes look like mini jackets with a nice crispy skin, then make a cut into the potato and place a small slither of cheese inside each one, bake for another 5 minutes or so.

The potatoes really take on the flavour and its a really nice, warm, cold evening comfort food for not a lot of cash. Probably not the kindest on the waistline though

You can use rinds for the second part, they add some crispness if you don't use the rinds, save them for a soup for lunch the next day.


----------



## CKins

@catpud You should have a go at these http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/vegetables-recipes/hasselback-potatoes-with-gorgonzola-honey/ my best mate made them the other day and said they were amazing!


----------



## catpud

CKins said:


> @catpud You should have a go at these http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/vegetables-recipes/hasselback-potatoes-with-gorgonzola-honey/ my best mate made them the other day and said they were amazing!


They sound delicious. I will give them a go and report back!


----------



## CKins

BUTTERNUT SQUASH, BROWNED BUTTER, AND ROSEMARY FETTUCINI ALFREDO for us tonight.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
I suddenly found myself faced with FOUR days off, & no notice - disastrous for my paypacket,
but there's nothing i can do about it. :--(
I'm staying in my usual dump-hotel, cheap, ugly, tattered but clean, & feeling sorry for myself.
On Tuesday night, i decided to give myself a treat, & ordered good Italian - delivery.
.
I had a lovely insalata with shaved Pecorino, demilune homemade cheese ravioli marinara,
& ate 1/2 of my [plain but delicious] slice of cheesecake for dessert - the 2nd half was eaten
last night, while reading #17 of the 'Guido Brunetti' series from Donna Leon.
.
& tonite i go back to work - 4 pounds heavier, & considerably impoverished. _Toujours gai!_
_._
_._
_._


----------



## CKins

I'm making mushroom risotto tonight for myself and the husband. Normally serve it with peas for a bit of green, but we had peas last night. Think I might have some courgettes in the fridge so might do some of those roasted with some peppers as well mayhaps...

ETA Also think there's some cavolo nero in the fridge too, that can go in the risotto.


----------



## cinnamontoast

The OH made a really good Thai green curry, very impressive. It's been a week full of meetings and Parents' Evenings, which this year has meant Pizza Hut pizza, salads, sandwiches, Costco petit fours, so I've been very evil and eaten far too much all week!


----------



## CKins

Fregola, cherry tomato and mozzarella bake tonight. Another easy peasy recipe from one of my Jamie magazines. I've had good success with previous recipes of his from books, internet and magazines so hopefully this will be the same. Might need to do something green to go with it though...


----------



## CKins

Honey lemon chicken stir fry with tender stem broccoli and either wholewheat noodles, quinoa or brown rice...


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
Just for Easter - 
if U want to do something fun & different, this ticks both boxes:
.
http://www.organicauthority.com/forget-the-eggs-make-tie-dye-vegan-marshmallows-for-easter/
.
.
vegan marshmallows... no eggs, no hard-boiling, no shells, entirely edible, & very pretty, indeed,
when decorated.
The recipe above calls for ready-made marshmallows that U decorate, but if U want to make 'em
from scratch, marshmallows aren't hard to make, & they're wonderfully tasty.
.
.
Vegan 'mallows:
http://www.seitanismymotor.com/2015/04/homemade-vegan-marshmallows/
.
Please read the WHOLE recipe, especially the "notes" - the agar-agar is boiled before adding, & low-glycemic syrups such as brown-rice syrup won't work, they lack the necessary glucose to create stranding & capture air when whipped.
.
.
Old-fashioned 'mallows WITH animal gelatin, but NO corn-syrup:
http://jerryjamesstone.com/recipe/old-fashioned-marshmallows/
.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
Sources for vegetable food-coloring [rather than chemical dyes]:
.
.
India Tree:
http://www.amazon.com/India-Tree-Natural-Decorating-bottles/dp/B000FNM5PU/
.
.
Color Garden:
http://www.amazon.com/Pure-Natural-Food-Colors-Multi/dp/B00LWH9VZA/
.
.
Color Kitchen:
http://www.amazon.com/Natural-Kitchen-Totally-Vibrant-Decorating/dp/B0141V7IRG/
.
.
Starwest Botanicals [beet powder]:
http://www.amazon.com/Starwest-Botanicals-Organic-Powder-Ounces/
.
.
SHEA Hair & Body Butters:
http://www.amazon.com/Organic-Hibiscus-Powder-Certified-PREMIUM/dp/B00ANS2MC8/
.
.


----------



## CKins

Stir fried teriyaki chicken for us tonight. Will be served with rice of some sort.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
Last night i had a woodfired-oven pizza from Bertucci's -
with spinach & mushrooms, & marinara on the side, for dipping the crust. Yum! :-D
.
unfortunately, my flourless chocolate torte, wasn't - 
the waitron packed a slice of 5-layer chocolate cake, instead.
:---( I was disappointed.
The restaurant will make good on it next time i come in; they apologized.
Nice folks - next time, open the pkg & LOOK before departing, just in case.
.
.
.


----------



## I love cats

It's a very busy week for me so will be chocolate, crisps and a well earned wine later...diet what diet???


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
take-out from a corporate cafe' - _curried spinach & potato panini._
Looks luscious, smells wonderful - loads of tender leaf spinach, bits of caramelized onion, & cubes of slightly-crunchy browned potato. Mmmm.
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

Beef fajitas tonight with wholemeal tortillas, cheese, salsa and home made guacamole...mmm!


----------



## leashedForLife

.
Ate the last 2 slices of my spinach & 'shrooms pizza for lunch -
dinner will be a monster salad [mesclun & spinach, 50/50, with dry-roasted unsalted sunseeds,
dried berries & cherries, & poppyseed dressing], plus a side of sweet-potato baked fries.
NUMMY!...
.
.
.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Bread and cheese for my birthday yea. The bread had/is having a very bad effect on me and the OH. Fortunately, we have two bathrooms.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
bad experience this week - _*WARNING:*_ don't read this if U're squeamish!
my client & her adult daughter had "stomach flu"; both were recovering when i returned Thurs eve.
.
Saturday for lunch, i thawed & heated my [frozen] curried-veg panini as a treat; at 2-am, i woke
& had severe fluid-diarrhea. Back to bed, feeling awful, gurgly gut, alternating sweat & chills, &
i woke at 7-AM for another devastating bout of diarrhea PLUS a subsequent violent attack of pro-
jectile vomiting, which didn't stop until i had painful dry heaves.
.
My boss [client's daughter] was informed at 9-am; her reaction was that i should "stay away from
Mom, & leave at noon". Gee, thanks - i'm scheduled to work until 8-PM!!!... by 11-am, i was back
in bed, after making client's breakfast, giving her pills, getting laundry in, & having the agency RN
intercede for me with the daughter. I slept until 1:45.
.
I got up feeling weak as a newborn kitten, absolutely drained; arranged a taxi [no bus Sundays],
finished the laundry, put up the clean curtains, packed, & left @ 3:45.
I went direct to my cheap hotel by cab [not 2 buses & the T, $50, ouch!] & straight to bed.
.
Other than to go to the toilet, i didn't get out of bed from 5:30-pm on Sunday until 9-pm Monday,
when i went 'next door' to buy electrolytes; i'd run out, & diarrhea was still happening every 2 to 3
hours.
The last bout was around 10-am today [Tues] & while i haven't had a normal BM yet, i feel much
better; sore belly, still low-energy, but WAY better.
.
.
At noon today, i ate my 1st "solid" food since Saturday afternoon: 2 8-oz cups of vanilla yogurt -
eaten very slowly, followed by a small banana.
.
.
At 7-pm, i ate a cup of plain fettucini - no sauce. So far, so good. Fingers X'd...
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
Yay! - my 1st non-electrolyte fluids since Saturday, i drank 6-oz of H2O @ 6-am.
it stayed put & no bad gut-FX, so i'm having a cup of decaf, black... Mmmmm.
With a nice crispy-crust Italian roll, very plain Jane, no butter, zip... delicioso. 
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

Trying a new salad tonight. It is roasted cauliflower, sweet potato and aubergine with quinoa and a tahini, lemon juice and pomegranate molasses dressing. You are supposed to top it with roasted walnuts but I might skip those and crumble some feta on instead...oh and it has some herbs in it too, will probably just use some fresh mint from the garden, my favourite.


----------



## CKins

Vegetable and bulgar (or vulgar as we call it in our house) wheat pilau. Which is onion, garlic, carrot, courgette, mushrooms, chickpeas and bulgar wheat with cumin, coriander, chilli powder, tinned tomatoes and stock. All cooked up together and finished with some kale (it's supposed to be spinach but I have kale to use up). YUMMY! Needs a good amount of salt and pepper, but is a favourite in our house and is pretty healthy and a very easy way to get lots of your 5 a day of fruit and veg!


----------



## CKins

Vegetable carbonara tonight. Pasta with peas, spinach, eggs, mascarpone, little squeeze of lemon and plenty of black pepper and parmesan...mmm!


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
Yesterday, lunch was Chinese - steamed Buddha Delight [all veg, brown rice] -
dinner was tricolor cheese-tortellini w/ organic marinara & Reggiano parm.
.
.
Brkfst today:
decaf, fish-oil supps & daily vits [both in fruit-flavor jelly forms], & 2 organic bananas.
i'll have the rest of the pasta for tonite's dinner, with a mesclun-&-spinach salad.
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

Beef rendang for us tonight.


----------



## Catharinem

CKins said:


> Beef rendang for us tonight.


What's that? A curry?


----------



## CKins

Catharinem said:


> What's that? A curry?


Yup, Indonesian curry. It is with sirloin steak, onion, potato and coconut milk all cooked up together with various spices.. Should be a spicy one :Woot


----------



## Catharinem

CKins said:


> Yup, Indonesian curry. It is with sirloin steak, onion, potato and coconut milk all cooked up together with various spices.. Should be a spicy one :Woot


Mmm, yes. Will take the beef out to defrost right now!


----------



## CKins

Catharinem said:


> Mmm, yes. Will take the beef out to defrost right now!


 I got my beef out to defrost this morning before work. I also peeled and chopped the onion and potato ready just to cook it after work and an exercise class or 2


----------



## CKins

Me again  I'm making a new dish tonight with an ingredient I've never used. It's called one pot French onion farro and it should be sort of like a risotto. I will be serving it with tender stem broccoli and probably some peas just because I LOVE them! Followed by the strawberry cheesecake brownie I made at the weekend :Happy


----------



## Catharinem

CKins said:


> Me again  I'm making a new dish tonight with an ingredient I've never used. It's called one pot French onion farro and it should be sort of like a risotto. I will be serving it with tender stem broccoli and probably some peas just because I LOVE them! Followed by the strawberry cheesecake brownie I made at the weekend :Happy


I love onions, but only serve on a Friday night or a Saturday in any quantities. 
I had a German grandmother, one of her recipes was an onion cake, sounds awful, tastes wonderful. But it's called "Trumpet cake" for a reason.


----------



## CKins

Catharinem said:


> I love onions, but only serve on a Friday night or a Saturday in any quantities.
> I had a German grandmother, one of her recipes was an onion cake, sounds awful, tastes wonderful. But it's called "Trumpet cake" for a reason.


Haha, sounds brilliant!

I love onions too. They are in almost all of the things I cook in some form, be it white, red or spring.

My Nan used to do whole baked onions. I think they were with a splash of soy sauce and they were delicious. We also had a 'bloomin' onion' at a restaurant in the states...amazing!


----------



## CKins

Sweet potato and black bean quesadillas.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
crepe filled with fresh baby-spinach, caramelized onions, Swiss chz, & basil.
Yummmm. Choc Croissant for dessert, decaf w/ milk to accompany.
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

Leftover butternut squash and spinach rotolo with tomato sauce and probably a side of peas.

Husband is out with some mates tonight so I'm going to have a nice girly night in. I recorded City of Angels the other day, such a good film, I've seen it before but not for many years. Definitely a chick flick though!


----------



## CKins

Half cheating tea tonight. Shop bought (M&S) vegetable quiche with salad and home made purple sweet potato fries. First time I will have cooked or eaten purple sweet potato. I'm actually really excited about it...such a geek!


----------



## CKins

One of our favourite pasta dishes for tea tonight. Very simple. Pasta with broccoli, chilli, garlic, pie nuts, white wine and loads of salt, pepper and parmesan...mmm!


----------



## Catharinem

Asparagus from our freind who farms it locally, dropped off this morning after being cut. Lots of butter and salt. This year I won't go into a meltdown about having some horrid disorder, but just remember about the side effects!

Then a "medley of seafood", I.e. needed something that would defrost during the day, and found some smoked haddock, one small herb salmon fillet, some mackerel fillets and a bag of prepared squid in the freezer.


----------



## CKins

@Catharinem Mmm...I love asparagus, but my husband moans like a good'un about the after effects si we rarely have it 

I'm doing a honey and mustard chicken tray bake tonight which also has new potatoes in it. Will do some peas and sweetcorn on the side probably for a bit of colour with minimal effort.


----------



## CKins

Home made falafels with tomato-y cous cous and perhaps some green salad too.


----------



## CKins

Last night's leftovers tonight. Beef, sweet potato (purple and orange), pepper (red and yellow) and kidney bean chilli with a few salted tortillas and sour cream. Mmm!


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
because i've been living in cheap hotels, i've been eating [cheap] restaurant food - since i simply can't cart 4 days worth of groceries along with me. I can't afford this - even at once a day or every-other-day.
.
today i went grocery shopping with food stamps, & bought hummus, "New York" brand garlic flatbreads [crackers], bananas, 3 sesame bagels, a quart of Naked berry-blast juice, & peanut butter.
.
The flatbreads are COVERED with roasted dried garlic bits, they reek of it, & taste divine - i'm eating the entire 5-oz package, dipping them in hummus. Mmmm - so good! - that's dinner.
I won't worry about vampires tonite, no vampire could get within 15-feet of me; i'll be surrounded by a greenish haze of garlic fumes. 
.
Tomorrow morning, i'll have peanut butter & banana on bagel for breakfast, & for lunch, open-faced hummus on a bagel.
Iggy's bagels are locally made, organic, unbleached flour, & delicious - plus at my food-co-op, they're 79 cents each.
.
I don't usually eat 3 meals a day; I generally eat a generous breakfast, & a moderate late-lunch. All those years cooking in restaurants, i never got to eat at "lunchtime", since i'd be far too busy cooking or prepping until after 2-pm, & it's become normal to eat sometime between 2:30 & 4, depending upon when I get hungry.
.
I'll have bananas for a couple of days - i bought a hand of 7, lovely ripe organic ones; I'll probly have 2 bananas mashed into the berry-blast juice puree for breakfast, one day.
.
I also have 3 Nonni's 'chocolate decadence' choc-almond biscotti, a bottle of Cafix caffeine-free grain "coffee", & an unopened package of Feldkamp 100% rye-bread from Germany - lovely dense chewy moist bread. 2 slices of that bread & a cuppa decaf can be a perfect breakfast, all by themselves.
.
I think i'm set - I go back to work on Thursday at 8-pm, all my chilled groceries are in my client's refrigerator. There, i can put milk in my coffee, i've got salad greens & dressing, frozen food, etc.
.
It's 11:30 pm, i'm pooped - off to bed. 
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

Sweet potato, pepper and black bean frittata, with feta.


----------



## Catharinem

Home produced beef brisket slow cooked in shandy. Hoping to be a child freindly version of steak and ale.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
Started my new case - Hrs are kinda weird, never worked a split-shift 7-day, but it's good; i get him up, dressed, etc, brkfst, activities, deliver to lunch... *Break* ... pick up from dinner, activities, change to PJs, bed.
.
For my lunch today, polenta - with cheese, spinach, & carrots. Yum! 
.
.
.


----------



## Catharinem

Catharinem said:


> Home produced beef brisket slow cooked in shandy. Hoping to be a child freindly version of steak and ale.


Mmm, Mmm, Mmm, Mmm, Mmm! Ate quite a bit just carving it.

About 1kg brisket, browned in 1 lump in casserole dish, covered with about 1litre of Tesco bitter shandy, 1 chicken stock cube and cooked at 130 C with lid on for 8 hours. Yummy!

Serving with spring greens sliced thin and stir fried with garlic.

Dessert is a slice of white chocolate celebration cake, should have been £10, reduced to £3. Won't last long enough to go stale wirh all of us home for the weekend.


----------



## Jackie C

*KIng prawns, chorizo, pancetta, roasted peppers & onions. Garlic, chilli and parsley.*


----------



## Jackie C

Catharinem said:


> Mmm, Mmm, Mmm, Mmm, Mmm! Ate quite a bit just carving it.
> 
> About 1kg brisket, browned in 1 lump in casserole dish, covered with about 1litre of Tesco bitter shandy, 1 chicken stock cube and cooked at 130 C with lid on for 8 hours. Yummy!
> 
> Serving with spring greens sliced thin and stir fried with garlic.
> 
> Dessert is a slice of white chocolate celebration cake, should have been £10, reduced to £3. Won't last long enough to go stale wirh all of us home for the weekend.


I love brisket.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
vegie lasagna for lunch -
filled w/ ricotta, spinach, grated carrot, Reggiano parm, topped with Mozz, pomodoro sauce, & fine-sliced caramelized garlic.
Mmmm.
.
.
.


----------



## Team_Trouble

I am extremely envious of all you people who can cook... dinner tonight was:

go ahead yoghurt breaks
animal choobs yoghurt tubes
matthesons roast chicken bites

the dog eats better than me... perhaps I should try his food


----------



## leashedForLife

QUOTE, KatieAndOliver:

I am extremely envious of all you people who can cook... dinner tonight was:

* go ahead yoghurt breaks
* animal choobs yoghurt tubes
* matthesons roast chicken bites

the dog eats better than me... perhaps I should try his food

/QUOTE
.
.
this did make me laugh, so thank U for that - but still,  Oh, honey! That's such a shame.
.
ANYbody can learn to cook, & cook well, even if it's only a few favorite meals. If U can read, have some basic tools - 
at least 4 knives, 
1 small sharp parer for fine cutting, 1 chef's blade for dicing, etc, & 1 meat-cutting / butcher's knife,
[those 3 are all smooth blades, U can sharpen them on the unglazed ring at the bottom of a porcelain or pottery coffee cup, casserole dish, or similar unglazed "footer" on glazed oven-proof items], plus 1 serrated knife for cutting bread, tomatoes, etc,
- a cutting board, which nowadays can be silicone, bamboo, etc, at least 12" square,
- a colander,
- a 10 to 12" skillet, preferably with a lid to use when needed,
- a 1-qt saucepan with a lid,
- a S/S steamer basket that will fit inside it [multi-leaf ones that fold shut like a flower are cheap & durable],
- a 3-qt saucepan with a lid,
- 3 or 4 nesting bowls, the biggest for mixing batter or making Lg salads for 3 to 4 persons,
- & a casserole dish for baking, tarts, etc, with a lid,
U can make most anything.
.
I have 3 nesting bowls with snap-on lids that i love - I carried them in my suitcase from VA to Ohio, then again from Ohio to Massachusetts, & ate my meals from them on the Amtrack train. I brought along an insulated bag with yogurt for my cereal, apples, cheese, broccoli, cauliflower, etc, already sliced in ziplock bags, a pound of baby carrots, a loaf of uncut bread, dried cranberries, instant oatmeal, hard-boiled eggs, bagged salad greens / bottled dressing, TEA BAGS - they don't charge for boiling H2O, instant decaf coffee, sunflower-seed butter, & bananas.
I swear, i ate better than the ppl in the dining car. I had my own S/S utensils & coffee mug, & I wiped all leftover food off my dishes / utensils with ppr-towels, then washed them in the bathroom sink - as they were basically "clean" after wiping, a little hot H2O & a small amt of liquid soap was E-Z.
I rinsed them with a few ounces of water, & dried them with my own dishtowel - which i then dried over my rollaway case handle sleeved with a clean plastic bag, & once dry, bagged in a dedicated gallon ziplock.
.
I had oatmeal with cranberries & almonds watching the countryside roll by at 60-mph.
I had an 8 x 12 cutting board, & ate a ploughman's lunch of cheese, bread, & crudite' vegies with dressing to dip into, using my cutting board to cut on & as a platter to serve, LOL.
I had sunseed butter & banana sandwiches, open-faced, on whole-grain bread with apple slices on the side.
.
It was great fun, & it saved me LOTS of $$.  That alone made my meals taste even-better! ::wink
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

..
thank Goddess, my nested bowls are with me, now - 
Trader Joe's vegie pot-stickers w/ homemade sauce [2Tbsp H2O, 2 tsp "live" cider vinegar (Bragg's), 3/4 tsp low-salt veg bouillon, 1/2 tsp sugar to smooth the rough edges].
.
I put them in a bowl w/ water 1/2 their depth, defrosted them gently, reserved 2 Tbsp of the water, & mixed the sauce right "on" them, in the same bowl i served 'em in.  Yummy! - Tamari / sesame thins on the side.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
my brunch today @ 10-am, kinky, but good: 
Brown rice, 2 eggs, sauteed 'shrooms, smoked paprika, roasted garlic, a little basil.
DEVOURED it.
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

Roasted vegetable ragu with semi wholewheat pasta tonight courtesy of good old Jamie Oliver.


----------



## CKins

Jerk chicken with 'rice and peas'.


----------



## CKins

Creamy garlic mushroom pasta with asparagus


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
Romaine with grated Reggiano Parm, dipped in ranch dressing.
broccoli & mushroom calzone, pomodoro on the side.
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

Sausage 'cassoulet' for us tonight. Kind of a bung it all in a pot until it's cooked. Normally sausages (obvs), butter beans, tin of tomatoes, onion, carrot and what ever herbs and spices I fancy at the time.


----------



## CKins

Smokey sweet potato and cannellini bean burgers with potato wedges (both home made of course) and peas.


----------



## CKins

Spiced butternut squash risotto for us tonight.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
After a couple of very rough weeks [doing pickup shifts as a caregiver for random clients, working at least 12-hrs per shift to 14 or even 24-hrs, PLUS of course transit time, vs full-time *live-in *for ONE client],
I needed a little indulgence today.
This is a lousy photo, not at all to my usual standards, but too bad - it's the only one i've got. 
Breakfast:
1/4 a mini-cheesecake, crustless [2.5 oz] from Paris Baguette, Central Square; buried in fresh blueberries.
.








.
that piece of chzcake has been waiting in the freezer since April; tasted lovely.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
Got something nice for dessert, to share with my 2 clients here -
Whole Foods market [known not too affectionately as "whole paycheck"] has a branch very close by, & fresh CHERRIES are on sale for $2.99 / # --- typically they're $6 / # or more.
.
I saw cream-cheese biscuits [shortcake] by the strawberries, & grabbed a pack - then looked for pomegranate molasses, no dice, but they did have tart-cherry concentrate [1 part conc : 7 parts H2O = juice reconsituted].
I bought a good quality *sweet-cherry* jam, no sugar added, sweetened with additional juice, & lactose-free organic yogurt [French Vanilla] - one of the ladies is lactose-sensitive., the little bit of crm-cheese in the shortcake won't bother her, as she's only getting half a biscuit with lots of fruit.
.
Basically, i'm doing a cherry variation of strawberry shortcake - no whipped cream, the yogurt will stand in with a dollop. I'll dice my washed & pitted cherries, add some juice-concentrate & a tiny bit of jam, warm it slightly to melt the jam & blend it, then put more cherries, washed, pitted, & split, on the halved biscuits, top them with the warmed "sauce" & a Tbsp of yogurt, & add one pitted cherry on the stem for a garnish on each plate.
.
.
I'll add a photo later, after i make 'em... Here it is. 








.
.
.


----------



## CKins

Slow cooker black bean chilli with salsa, rice and maybe some sour cream and chive dip...


----------



## Cedar

We had these, freshly picked from our garden. There weren't many, but they were delicious!


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
Breakfast today:
rice cakes with sunseed butter, dried berries [cran-, cherries, straw-, blue-], & applesauce
decaf coffee, black, & a BelVita mixed-berries biscuit
.
.
lunch:
whole grain Rye crisps, steamed baby carrots, garlic Caesar dip
cheese & asparagus stuffed ravioli

snack:
crm-cheese biscuit, split, topped w/ unsweetened applesauce
decaf coffee, black
bittersweet chocolate with almonds
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
A new taste-sensation - 
there's no microwave in this house, & i didn't want to dirty pots; i left my frozen Korean vegetable pot-stickers in my [lidded] Corning bowl to defrost, & planned to boil or steam them, but there are 2 folks cooking in the communal kitchen now - at 10-pm - so i ate them with a spoon, as is // as was?... anyway, just at room-temp.
No sauce, no nothin' - they were still yummy. 
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

Chilli, ginger & lime chicken (cheating one from Waitrose) with roasted sweet potato (probs chuck some spices on it, maybe paprika and something else) and maybe some asparagus, peas and sweetcorn (if I can convince the husband as he's not overly keen on any of those particular vegetables...)


----------



## CKins

Ricotta fritters with tomato sauce and courgette, mint & chilli salad.


----------



## Sarahlou444

Stew and dumplings... I know it's a bit warm but really had a fancy for it.


----------



## westie~ma

Indoor bbq :Joyful


----------



## Dave S

Home made chicken, mushroom and onion pie cooked in double cream and housed in a light shortcrust pastry and servred with fresh carrots, peas and maris piper potatoes. 
Very nice.


----------



## Guest

Whatever the hospital give me tonight.


----------



## CKins

Stir fry of tofu, noodles, beansprouts and spinach, with the obligatory soy sauce and mirin and a generous amount of black pepper.


----------



## CKins

Keralan fish curry with rice and naan bread. One of my best girlfriends is over so wanted to try something new and different.


----------



## CKins

Sweet potato and white bean chilli a la J'Oliver.


----------



## CKins

Chickpea, spinach and feta filo parcels with salad.


----------



## CKins

Chicken, mozzarella and sun dried tomato pasta, probably served with some sugar snaps or mange tout (can't remember which are in the fridge) for a bit of veg and colour.


----------



## CKins

Duck ragu for me and sweet potato and white bean chilli for the husband. I'm at zumba tonight so we always have leftovers afterwards, I raided the freezer this morning and that's what I found.


----------



## CKins

Goats cheese and vegetable bake, with a crispy crumb topping.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
Had a ginormous salad last night after a long slog of a day, half & half baby-spinach & mesclun greens, topped w/ dried mixed berries, sunflower-seeds [roasted, unsalted], & ranch dressing - with an all-butter croissant on the side.
The combo was so good, i'm eating it again as i type.  Sadly i ate the entire cantaloupe last night, so no fresh-picked ripe melon for dessert, today.
Maybe a hunk of choc-bar, instead... bittersweet, with almonds.
.
.


----------



## CKins

Lamb mince, spinach and rice one pot thing. Can't remember the ingredients off the top of my head, but it's sort of curry flavoured. Nice anyway, not had it for a while.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
Sat nite, i actually cooked a new recipe [for me] & fed an appreciative couple at my new case, in Lexington, MA. 
.
Years ago, their adult daughter assembled a notebook of single-page recipes their family enjoyed, & i had a package of wild-caught Alaskan cod in the freezer - i made their family fave, curried fish, & we ate it over quinoa, with steamed broc on the side.
[I toasted the white quinoa in a dry skillet until it was paIe brown before I washed it, then plopped it into boiling water to simmer.]
The whole meal was yummy, & they hadn't had that recipe in years, so we all enjoyed it.
.
.


----------



## CKins

Spinach and paneer curry. A new recipe and I've never cooked with paneer before. It will be served with naan breads.


----------



## CKins

Roasted vegetable and humous pie for us tonight. With some runner beans from my mother in law on the side, yum!


----------



## KATZ1355

MontyMaude said:


> I have just had Butternut Squash and Chicken Curry with Rice and Nann Bread, and it was homemade and very low fat and delicious


Nice one - it's good to know that some people still cook - I made a lovely Kashmiri chicken today in a slow cooker and also I made a very nice pasta sauce too - so him in doors had two choices!


----------



## KATZ1355

CKins said:


> Roasted vegetable and humous pie for us tonight. With some runner beans from my mother in law on the side, yum!


We have a neighbour (the veggie fairy) who leaves courgettes,beans,potatoes etc. in our porch - comes complete with wildlife too sometimes.


----------



## CKins

KATZ1355 said:


> We have a neighbour (the veggie fairy) who leaves courgettes,beans,potatoes etc. in our porch - comes complete with wildlife too sometimes.


Nice! One of the houses up the lane we sometimes walk our dogs puts boxes of unwanted vegetables at the end of their drive with bags so you can help yourself. We've had some kale and courgettes from them, yummy!

My tomato plants in our conservatory have got loads of tomatoes on them now, just waiting for them to ripen up :Hungry:Hungry:Hungry

I'm making Nyonya from here tonight https://www.simplycook.com/cookbook They keep offering me free boxes, so who am I to say no. Their stuff is yummy and generally pretty simple.


----------



## KATZ1355

CKins said:


> Nice! One of the houses up the lane we sometimes walk our dogs puts boxes of unwanted vegetables at the end of their drive with bags so you can help yourself. We've had some kale and courgettes from them, yummy!
> 
> My tomato plants in our conservatory have got loads of tomatoes on them now, just waiting for them to ripen up :Hungry:Hungry:Hungr
> I'm making Nyonya from here tonight https://www.simplycook.com/cookbook They keep offering me free boxes, so who am I to say no. Their stuff is yummy and generally pretty simple.


----------



## KATZ1355

I wonder if fresh veggie can be given to 'FOOD BANKS' as there seem to be quite a few here in UK now?


----------



## CKins

Pan fried basil, tomato orzo for us tonight. I could live on pasta so am looking forward to it


----------



## ArmyMan

home made enchiladas


----------



## CKins

Sweet potato, pepper, black bean and feta frittata


----------



## Zaros

Friday nights for me and MrsZee have become a traditional event in our house. Fresh Salmon, smoked by little old me, boiled potatoes and garden peas. All washed delicately down with a nice bottle of red.
Friday night is also the night we all sit down together to eat. Me, MrsZee, Zara and Oscar.
Oscar sits at my side of the table and Zara at MrsZee's. From their respective ends they are hand fed their portion of Salmon which, more often than not, includes a little of ours:Shy.


----------



## Dave S

Roasted fresh marrow stuffed with a mixture of pork sausage meat, onions and mushrooms, roast Maris Pipers and mixed veg.
Not had that for many years and it tasted delicious.

Waiting for it to go down and may have some plum crumble and custard later.

Had a sandwich at lunchtime oozing with orange curd I made a few days ago - never made it before but it was so tempting.


----------



## ArmyMan

scampi and rice today


----------



## Dave S

It was my Dolmio day with a beef lasagne and Rosemary new potatoes to mop up the sauce followed by crumble and a mug of tea.

Must go on a diet soon.


----------



## Dave S

Roast chicken and crispy roast potatoes complete with carrots, peas and saute mushroom slices.


----------



## CKins

Peanut stew with sweet potatoes and spinach.


----------



## ArmyMan

chicken with pasta and pesto!


----------



## CKins

Minted chicken fusilli.


----------



## Guest

Home made fish and chips.. (would have been happy to buy it, but there are no chippies in the neighbourhood)


----------



## CKins

Chicken 'laksa' tonight a la J'Oliver.


----------



## Valanita

Egg, bacon & fried bread


----------



## CKins

Making this tonight http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/pasta-recipes/spinach-pici-pasta/ roolroolroolrool


----------



## Valanita

We are going out for dinner, to Sainsburys & there after will do the weekly shop, we like to live extravagantly.


----------



## CKins

Chicken dauphinose (or dolphin nose as we call it ) with something green on the side...


----------



## Dave S

mmmmmmmm Nice dose of roast marrow stuffed with spiced -up pork sausage meat, roast potatoes and veg.
Followed by apple, rhubard and ginger crumble with custard.

Note to self - must go on a diet soon.


----------



## CKins

One of our favourites tonight. Sweet potato and white bean chilli roolroolroolrool


----------



## CKins

Spicy stuffed spaghetti squash. I've been wanting to try spaghetti squash for ages, but it's not readily available as far as I've seen. Luckily our local green grocers got some from a local grower and has put one aside for me. YAY!


----------



## CKins

Moroccan meatball casserole with cous cous or bread...haven't decided yet.


----------



## CKins

Pea & mint risotto with feta.


----------



## CKins

Chicken Lo Mein for us tonight. Quick, simple, healthy and tasty. Happy days


----------



## CKins

Sweet potato and black bean tacos with avocado and pumpkin seed dip.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Roast Lamb, Pommes Lyonnise and Carrots with Madria Gravy, followed by a Coffee Mousse.


----------



## Dave S

Roasted chicken breasts flavoured with lemon and herbs (out of a packet), buttered mashed swede, chauntenay carrots, saute garlic mushrooms and crispy roast potatoes followed by apple and pear crumble, That will do me...........


----------



## CKins

Sweet potato and peanut stew.


----------



## CKins

Jacket potatoes with beans and veggie sausages.


----------



## CKins

Spicy beef stir fry with eggy rice.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
i lucked out - Whole FOODS ran an incredible sale on organic veg & fruit, & i scored some gorgeous red razberries.
Here they are with org Greek yogurt, drizzled with Pomegranate molasses & concentrated tart cherry juice... they were absolutely scrumptious, so i did it again for breakfast today! 
.








.
.
the floaty bits in my decaf coffee are butterfat in the un-homogenized, grass-fed, 2%-fat, organic milk.
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

Yum, love raspberries. We have some allotments next to our house which don't get used these days but still have quite a lot of stuff growing of its own accord. I 'foraged' some rhubarb earlier in the year, delicious, and I've had a few lots of raspberries, including yellow ones, which are also delicious!

Making butternut squash and bulgar (or vulgar as it gets called in our house) wheat jumble with halloumi tonight.


----------



## CKins

Leftover butternut squash, spinach and tomato lasagne tonight. Always has to be something easy on a Tuesday as I don't get home from zumba until 7ish.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
made a vegie-version of chowder this week -
I roasted 2 gorgeous entire heads of org-cauliflower [half-price sale @ Whole Foods] as florets in the oven, sprayed with EVOO & dotted with 4 large cloves of garlic, diced fine. I seasoned both sheet-pans with powdered turmeric, a little powdered cumin, & a healthy sprinkle of paprika. Once they were softened & browned nicely, I sprinkled them with fine-grated Parm & switched the oven to 'broil' for 5-minutes, to toast the cheese.
.
I put it all into a glass bowl, barely-covered with 2% fat organic milk, & covered the bowl with its snap-on lid; it sat overnite in the 'frig, i blenderized it fairly smooth next day in batches, putting the puree into a stockpot, added peas, slivered carrots, & whole cauliflower florets, brought it to a simmer under a lid, & added 2 Tbsp of organic cornstarch to smooth it out & thicken it.
It made a lovely rich golden-yellow soup, nearly thick enuf to eat with a fork, creamy & fragrant, but mild.  I was very happy with the finished product, as I was winging it on inspiration the whole way, & sometimes imagination doesn't pan out well in edible reality.
.
I packed most of it in 3 jars with screw-on lids, & brought it along for my working-week [4 days in downtown Boston] - I had the 1st pint as lunch today, & it's just as yummy as when i packed it. I'll have to add a photo later...
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

Honey and mustard chicken tray bake with sugar snap peas.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
i'm visiting Quincy, MA, staying at a cheap AirBnB, & asked a fellow-foodie staffing the info-desk at the library where she'd recommend i go for good food - not fancy nor pricey, just good tastes.
I went to 'the Fat Cat' restaurant, & the librarian had urged me to try their famous Mac n cheese, but i saw fish & chips on the menu with hand-cut fries, a weakness of mine, & ordered that. I was disappointed - the crispy, thin breading on the fish tasted strongly of chicken fat, & the fries were so salty, i couldn't eat them.  My whole entree went back to the kitchen after 3 bites, & i contented myself with a bowl of the house slaw - which was OK, but not wonderful.
.
All in all, i should have tried the mac-N-cheese, but truthfully i didn't see it on the menu anywhere - i did look... however, as i was leaving, a waitron passed me with 2 ginormous soup plates of --- U guessed it, mac-N-cheese. 
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
breakfast today:
i happily had a bit of a lie-in, as i now work 6 days of 7, then ate a lovely fruit-centric brekkie:
a yummy-ripe banana
almond-rice crackers dipped in sunflower-seed butter
a sweet d'Anjou pear
fresh local apple-cider...
& for dessert, seedless red grapes, eaten off the stem.

All this while tucked-up in my bed, as the kitchen is not very neat & the apt is cold - the heat isn't on yet, & it was 30'F last night.
.
luckily, i prefer a chilly bedroom to a toasty one, & i was very comfy under my own cuddly beech-fiber sheets, & a duvet of my host's.
Well-fueled, i'm off to run errands for the week! Ta...
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

Pesto pasta with roasted veg


----------



## CKins

Jacket potatoes with beans and cheese...mmm!


----------



## leashedForLife

.
i barely ate yesterday, i was frazzled & upset by a series of public-transit screw-ups that complicated my already complex, traveling life. 
I ate a sketchy breakfast of BelVita soft-baked "banana bread" & instant coffee, then plunged into errands. Another transit issue made me late forthe 2nd day in a row - & normally i'm an hour EARLY.
.
I ate 2 Oreo cookies with decaf at my clients', then hit the grocery store & after a 90-minute delay [some damfool tried to drive on the RR tracks...], finally got home @ 11:30-pm.  I ate a snack of almond-rice crackers, sunseed butter, & 4-oz applesauce, then went to bed, discouraged.
.
After this morning's catastrophic news [the Hair-Don't will move into the Oval Office in January], the last thing i wanted was food - i was queasy with dread.
But today is laundry day [average 5 large loads to the basement washers, which become 3 ginormous dryer-loads in commercial dryers - all to be folded & stored], plus dinner, dishes B4 & after, housecleaning, errands [library & pharmacy today], & hosing-down the tile bathroom, i need fuel.
.
I made instant mashed-pots with 2 eggs nested in them, ate them with toast dry, & decaf - plus a mug of apple cider.
I took my multivites & stirred 1 gram of Ester-C into a 4-oz cup of unsweetened applesauce.
.
I didn't enjoy my meal & i'm profoundly discouraged & disappointed, but i'm not running on empty.
I may eat a pound or 3 of chocolate, later... yes, emotional eating. So be it. I feel godawful. 
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

Aww bless you @leashedForLife sounds like you've had a shocker. Sometimes a bit of comfort eating is the only way out. Hope you are doing better now!?

I'm making Spanish meatball and butterbean casserole for dinner tonight, although the recipe calls for pork mince and my husband is allergic to pork so we're having it with lamb instead. So not particularly Spanish, but I'm sure it'll be tasty. Will be served with carrots and either broccoli or sugar snap peas and a nice crusty loaf of bread.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
yes, thanks, CKins, i'm over the initial sick dread - but i'm still disgusted that a bunch of scared white men put a misogynistic, racist, unrepentent sexual abuser into office as POTUS. What the H*** were they thinking? - or did they think at all? --- plus of course, they had help from all those who simply couldn't bear to vote for Ms Clinton --- after all, she had a private server, *gasp!*, for her e-mail! ... O-M-G! --- Meanwhile, the Hair-Don't's past of fraud, tax evasion, multiple bankruptcies, unpaid employees / contractors / bills, unethical business practices, groping female strangers, & other opportunistic crimes [yes, crimes] were ignored. 
.
we've been saddled with an obnoxious blowhard as leader of the nation, a man who sincerely believes climate change is a myth, environmental protection is a needless restriction on business, & taxes on super-wealthy ppl should be *lowered*. Jeebus, Marcy, & Jo-beth, they already pay 1/2 to 1/3 what I do, IF THEY PAY ANY AT ALL. :Rage
.
 God help the planet, & all those living on it - human & non-.
.
Rant over. /// Yesterday, i ate the last of my lovely roasted-cauliflower chowder, & i'm sorry to say i completely forgot to take a photo.  My sincere apologies, & i regret it cuz it was really a lovely golden yellow, with peas & carrot-twigs here & there - really lovely color.
.
.
today, i had a nice organic cereal with 2% unhomogenized milk, decaf ditto, a BelVita 'banana bread', & a few blueberries & raspberries - also organic, probly the last fresh ones till next May or June, as i'll have to buy frozen from now on. [I won't buy fruit from Peru or Chile, etc, over the winter - even "organic", as I think such food-mileage is so unsustainable that it makes the organic label a bad joke.]
.
.
tonite, there will be cheese & spinach filled ravioli with No-Salt Added basil & garlic tomato sauce. Yum! - & of course, a nice green salad.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
I treated myself to a 16" pizza & made 4 meals of it this 4-day 'week' [my Boston shift].
I ate it for dinner [1st nite], lunch [next day], brekkie [day 3], & dinner [day 4]. 
It was spinach & mushrooms, with Mozz & house marinara.
.
.
This morning [Fri] my breakfast was 2 pumpkin English muffines from Stone & Skillet bakery - pumpkin puree', butter, org. bread flour, cane sugar, & other real ingredients.
I fork-split & toasted 'em, slathered 'em with Neufchatel crm-chz, plopped a dollop of cider-sweetened apple butter on each of the 4, & ate them with 2 cups of decaf - Yum!
.
.
.


----------



## Dave S

Feel well full up now after a roast chicken, crispy roast potatoes, roast Rosemary Sweet Potatoes, peas and buttered and mashed swede followed by apple crumble and custard washed down with a mug of tea.

Time now to relax I think.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
tonite:
8 @ table, client's adult children, 1 college-age grandson, 1 30's niece;
we served 'em whole-wheat rotini w/ marinara, vegan meatballs [soy], gorgeous tossed salad.
yummy, i'm satiated. 
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

More jacket pots for us...yum, yum, cats bum


----------



## leashedForLife

.
tues-nite, i went grocery-shopping after work; i'd had no lunch, it was 9-pm, & i was starving.
So i got roasted potato-wedges & curried roast-cauliflower from the hot bar, & quinoa/sweet potato / cranberry cakes plus sauteed spinach w/ garlic, in the cold case.
The potatoes were wonderful, browned & crispy outside, creamy inside, & coated with a thin layer of EVOO dusted with herbs. Sadly, the cook got carried away when adding salt.  I ate 3 wedges & retired them; i enjoyed 1 of the 2 quinoa cakes, all the cauli, & half the spinach. Then i packed my leftovers, recycled the other containers & my utensil, composted my napkin & fibreboard box [from the hot food], & did my shopping. 
The quinoa cake was part of Wed brekkie, & the spinach will go on a picnic today.
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

I had planned chickpea filo parcels with salad for tonight, but neglected to add the filo to our shopping order...fail! Can't get it in the town where I work so will have to cook one of my other planned meals...can't think what I planned though...


----------



## catz4m8z

Sausage casserole (with Linda McCartney rosemary and red onion sozzies!) and baby corn, broccoli and green beans.
Organic apple and cinnamon yogurt for desert.

Im on a real sausage casserole kick at the moment....must be coz its comforting cold weather food.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
CKins,
i hope the substitute was as yummy as the phyllo-pkgs, they sound delish. 
.
brekkie was scant [a BelVita 'banana bread' biscuit, a small banana, decaf w/ milk].
.
i cooked handmade 3-cheese tortellini w/ pomodoro sc, had fresh button mushrooms dressed w/ EVOO & dusted w/ grated blk-ppr & Parm-Reggiano as my salad, & decaf w/ 1/2-&-1/2 for "dessert".
.
utterly yummy, on a chilly, cloudy, rainy day. 
So *glad!* for the rain - gentle, off & on showers.
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

leashedForLife said:


> .
> CKins,
> i hope the substitute was as yummy as the phyllo-pkgs, they sound delish.


Everything I cook is yummy  We had the parcels over the weekend instead. They are yummy, another recipe from Jamie Oliver. He really suits my style of cooking.

I've got a buddy over for dinner tonight so am doing a red pesto pasta dish with tenderstem broccoli and some salad leaves, which are grown locally and are genuinely tasty. She's bringing something for pudding


----------



## leashedForLife

QUOTE, CKins;

Everything I cook is yummy  
...
/QUOTE
.
.
ALL THIS, & MODESTY, TOO?... heavens. 
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

leashedForLife said:


> QUOTE, CKins;
> 
> Everything I cook is yummy
> ...
> /QUOTE
> .
> .
> ALL THIS, & MODESTY, TOO?... heavens.
> .
> .
> .


You knows it 

White bean and sweet potato chilli for us tonight, with tortilla chips.


----------



## catz4m8z

CKins said:


> White bean and sweet potato chilli for us tonight, with tortilla chips.


wow, that sounds nice!

Just made sweet potato, red onion and pumpkin soup for lunch (with crusty bread of course!).
More sausage casserole for tea......going to be lazy tonight though and just dump it in a bowl with a cheese scone on the side.


----------



## CKins

CKins said:


> You knows it
> 
> White bean and sweet potato chilli for us tonight, with tortilla chips.





catz4m8z said:


> wow, that sounds nice!
> 
> Just made sweet potato, red onion and pumpkin soup for lunch (with crusty bread of course!).
> More sausage casserole for tea......going to be lazy tonight though and just dump it in a bowl with a cheese scone on the side.


This is the recipe if you're interested http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/vegetables-recipes/sweet-potato-white-bean-chilli/ I've made it several times and it is delicious. Perfect on a chilly evening, but also nice when the weather is warmer too.

Your soup sounds delicious! I could happily eat soup every day for my lunch, although I tend to stick to just vegetable soups, I love meat, just not in a soup. I'm making pea and mint soup on Saturday for our lunch.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
I'm having a burrito [half of last night's dinner] of pink-beans & rice; it has avocado & pico de gallo, too, & i wish they'd mentioned the avocado on the menu - they could've saved it for someone else, it's not my favorite thing - tho i know many ppl adore avocado, & buy the frozen pulp when the fresh market is moribund here in the U-S.
.
I'd have preferred more beans, LOL, & gladly forfeited the avo... but it's a yummy burrito, even with it. 
.
I have a sandwich to take along for my late-lunch, a really good bagel smothered in lemony hummus, plus i've got fresh local apple-cider. Whoo-hoo!
I'm going to explore a branch library that i've never been to, it's a newbie, only built & opened to the public a couple of years ago.
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

I'm a big fan of avocado 

I put a batch of bolognese in the slow cooker this morning so just need to cook some spaghetti when I get home. Served with plenty of parmesan!


----------



## CKins

Beef strogonoff with brown basmati rice with spinach and thyme.


----------



## CKins

Tuesdays are rapidly becoming jacket potato night in our house :Hungry:Hungry:Hungry


----------



## CKins

Mexican Tomato Jumble with Spiced Citrus Halloumi. Recipe stolen from Hello Fresh.


----------



## CKins

Chicken dauphinoise with broccoli and courgettes (if my memory is correct and there are a couple left in the fridge).


----------



## leashedForLife

.
i've had
- a sesame bagel toasted dark, with smoked Gouda...
- a tuna-sub with spinach, thin-sliced cukes, & banana-pprs...
- rotini pasta with marinara, soy meatless-balls, & Parm-Reggiano
- a monster bowl of mesclun & spinach, 50/50, with added arugula, mixed dried berries, local raw-milk Cheddar, & sunseeds, dressed w/ lite organic Ranch
- scrambled-eggs w/ organic salsa on millet bread...
.
.
since i was last here. 
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

Chili con carne meatballs with bulgar wheat for us tonight. A new Jamie Oliver 15 minute meals recipe.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
yest, I went out for lunch to Whole Foods - an organic grocery [that cheats by selling conventional-Ag produce, including C & S American bananas, the world's **Most-Sprayed Food Crop**, supassed only by tobacco - which humans brilliantly set afire, & then inhale for maximum damage! - & bananas are closely-tailed by conventional cotton, which thankfully we don't directly eat.
We 'only' eat the cotton-sprays & fertilizers indirectly, in other produce.].
.
I feasted on org baked sweet-potatoes, org steam carrots, & mac-N-cheddar made in house, with local org cheese / conventional spiralini.
.
this morning, i had a BelVita banana biscuit [soft oatmeal cookie type] spread w/ org sunseed butter, & decaf with 2% org milk.
.
for lunch, i'm having 2 stuffed surf clams in the shell, & a whopping salad [50/50 mesclun + spinach, dried berries, sunseeds, low-cal Ranch - all organic].
The clams are a rare treat. 
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

Leftovers for us tonight. Have a quick turnaround from getting home at 5.45 to leaving again for a class at 6.30 in which we have to eat, change, feed & toilet dogs as well as erecting the crate for the big dog and then settling them before we go out.


----------



## houndog

Homemade bubble and squeak with sausages, yummy!


----------



## leashedForLife

.
my AirBnB host was quite upset this morning, she quarreled with her BF last night, she's getting ready for finals [grad student], & she's stressed-out & tense.
Today BF compounded their disagreement -- she sent him out for instant-coffee & sausages; he walked to Whole Foods, & the poor innocent bought her decaf grain-beverage & SOY sausages. 
Not his fault - he's Kazak [as she is] & neither of them have a fluent grasp of everyday English, tho hers is better than his -- her English is however focused on school talk / books, not conversational idiom.
.
I went to Whole Foods for myself, & brought them some pre-finals crisis food: chicken & turkey Andouille sausage [no fillers; meat & seasonings], a good Vienna roast instant coffee with plenty of caffeine for studying, a package of 2-bite blueberry scones, & a 1/2-gallon of 2% organic milk [Organic Valley, a farmers' co-op brand].
That won't magically fix their quarrel, but they should have a couple good meals & some nice snacks, at least.  Finals is no time for extra stress.
.
for myself, I had BelVita banana & decaf w/ 2% milk, a 4-oz cup of unsweetened appleSc, & 2 more of those lovely stuffed surf-clams. 
This afternoon i have 2 long-distance errands, which is lousy timing - it's abt 15'F out there with a ferocious wind -- but i'm treating myself to soup & bread at Not Yer Average Joe's.
.
.
.


----------



## CKins

Out for dinner tonight AND tomorrow...woohoo!


----------



## Dave S

A Dolmio meal today as I made a beef lasagne with Rosemary Sweet Potatoes and a seperate lasagne for my mother.

Trying to work out a menu for a house full of people (up to 15 with 6 dogs) after Christmas that does not involve any Christmas type food.
Problay would be a lasagne as above as well as a cold lamb salad with rocket, spring onions, stilton pasties etc followed by trifle and strudle for whoever wants it with lots of dips, sauces on the side. Mostly all homemade but must have a look in my books.


----------



## CKins

Quinoa black bean tacos with creamy avocado sauce


----------



## leashedForLife

.
celebrating Solstice, Hannukah, Xmas, & longer days! -
with potato latkes / applesauce, a monster salad, good bread, dips & spreads, a nice Wensleydale cheese [for me], & various sweets after.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
Sunday night, i made a simplified version of the wonderful Lentil Soup #2 on AllRecipes.com -
this time w/ red lentils not my usual large olive-green, plus carrots, roasted plantains, a little garlic, & seasoned w/ turmeric, mild curry powder, cardamom, coriander, & fresh-ground black ppr.
I put in 12-oz of fresh tangy apple cider, & 1 Tbsp of cider-vinegar, when the lentils began to thicken.
It was delicious hot, fragrant & steaming, & just as yummy cold today, for lunch. 
.
.
.


----------



## Dave S

Stopped in at my favourite butchers for half a kilo of his quality beef mince which was going to form the basis for a Cottage Pie. Hardly any fat in it what so ever.
Fried it up with sliced mushrooms and diced onions and added thick beef gravy and worcester sauce.
Topped with mashed Maris Piper potatoes and a side of veg.

And for pud - piping hot home made apple and pear crumble and double cream
Brilliant.

Now preparing a Duck to roast tomorrow.


----------



## Creativecat

Making some Lincolnshire sausages
Cheddar mash n brocolli tonite . I also like pizza in a cup new invention created by Heston bluemantal pmsl. Dessert a nice tub of quality Ice cream zapped for 30 seconds.
But my best dessert by far is a reasonably priced frozen cheesecake baked for 30 mins then jazz up with some part frozen mixed berrys with some jui dribbled over


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
had a yummy brekkie of 2 large "stuffed clams" [surf calms diced, mixed with bread cubes, onion, celery, seasonings, etc, then put back into the half-shells], & after heating them piping-hot, i had a nice sauce on the side [2 parts tartar, 1 part sweet chili-sauce] to dab each forkful. Yum! 
.
Tonight i'll have organic Garnet sweet-potatoes, cut in fingers & roasted in the oven, with the peel on. I love sweet-potatoes.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
some news on the organic-food front:
.
http://www.organicauthority.com/glo...ges-market-expected-to-nearly-triple-by-2022/
.
QUOTE,
"The growth... overall has been attributed to rising income levels, improvement of organic farming techniques, and* increased awareness regarding the health advantages of organic food and beverages, including the popularity of the Environmental Working Group's **Dirty Dozen list of produce particularly affected by pesticides in conventional agriculture.*

North America and Europe contributed to more than four-fifths of the global organic market in 2015, though projections show that the Asia-Pacific region is anticipated to grow at an unprecedented rate during the forecast period.

Despite the increase in the organic food & beverages market and the* recent record of 4.1 million acres of organic farmland reached by the United States* - *an 11% increase over 2014 *-* organic supply is still not able to meet increasing consumer demand.*

Due in part to this gap between supply and demand,* the USDA announced last Wednesday that it would be launching a program to certify the farmland of growers in transition to organic production, to encourage more farmers to achieve organic certification*.

Farmers in transition will be allowed to* increase the prices of their products before they receive full organic certification, enabling them to cover extra costs associated with transitioning to organic* farming in the three years that this certification generally takes to complete."
.
.
Rusty-patched Bumblebees hit the ESA list:
http://www.organicauthority.com/bumblebees-are-officially-an-endangered-species-in-the-us/
.
.
Organic farming will get a boost from checkoff program:
http://www.organicauthority.com/got-organic-usda-moves-closer-to-organic-industry-checkoff-program/
.
.
1st GMO apples will his US store shelves in Feb-2017:
http://www.organicauthority.com/first-gmo-apples-to-hit-stores-in-february/
.
QUOTE,
_"*Golden Delicious,... Granny Smith, & Fuji varieties of GMO apple* have also been approved for sale in the United States and in Canada._
_The Golden Delicious & Granny Smith varieties are expected to produce commercial quantities of fruit by next fall's apple season, & the company expects to sell approximately 6,000 40-pound boxes of sliced apples in the fall, 12 times the amount being sold in this smaller roll-out of the product._
.
.
France will test video-cameras in slaughterhouses to combat "rampant abuse"
http://www.organicauthority.com/fra...after-undercover-videos-reveal-rampant-abuse/
.
QUOTE,
_"The leaked videos were not only enough to catch the attention of French officials, but also its citizens - a recent study revealed 85% of French citizens support the use of video cameras in slaughterhouses._

_Under the proposed law, all areas of slaughterhouses where humans handle animals would require constant video surveillance. The videos would be reviewable by veterinarians and animal welfare authorities to verify proper humane treatment and allow for legal action, should abuse or improper slaughters occur._

_The new law will require an independent commission and a national slaughterhouse ethics committee would be formed, and penalties for violating the law could include up to 12 months in prison along with steep fines up to $21,000 (€20,000). Before it goes to a senate vote, the proposed law will be tested in 263 slaughterhouses across France._

_French parliament set up a special committee last spring after the undercover videos showed excessive animal cruelty, and the country's Agriculture Ministry ordered a nationwide investigation and inspection of its slaughterhouses, which produce some 3.45 million tons of meat annually._

_But the victory has complications for animal rights activists, "animal protection advocates are preparing for an uphill battle ahead of debate in Parliament against the dominant agriculture lobby, a major economic sector in France," reports Medium. There may be limited access for some government officials and animal welfare industry representative in access to or viewing the footage if the livestock industry is successful in its influence of government officials."_
_._
_._
Meanwhile, in the USA, in several states it is illegal to take any undercover video or photos of animal handling, & in *Texas*, CRITICIZING the beef industry is banned - Oprah Winfrey was taken to court a few years back, when she had the nerve to make derogatory remarks about industrial Ag & CAFOs [concentrated animal feeding operations, AKA feedlots, where thousands of animals mill about knee-deep in their own sh!t & piss for weeks on end before slaughter].
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
getting it in early, so U can shop for the recipes' ingredients:
http://www.organicauthority.com/4-vegan-whole30-recipes-for-meatless-monday-yep-its-possible/
.
.
the "7 cruelest foods" on Earth:
http://www.organicauthority.com/health/how-often-do-you-eat-the-7-cruelest-foods-on-earth.html
.
please note that i'd disagree with their including 'Dairy products' in that ultimate-nasties list - I grew up in a farming community, & we bought milk from a [distant] neighbor whose cattle were well-kept, on pasture as much as possible, & fed a natural high-cellulose diet when off grass: ensilage, hay, orchard grass, straw, etc, not grain concentrates & chicken-feathers for "protein" but corn stalks, wheat straw, & similar.
Also, having been there when they milked, i can attest that the milking machine is NOT _"harsh", _nor does it _"cause great pain"._ The cows relaxed & let down their milk readily, ate while being milked, & visited with one another - the milking shed was full of the murmur of cows contentedly chatting while the milk hissed & burbled thru the pipes overhead.
.
.
.


----------



## catz4m8z

leashedForLife said:


> .
> . I love sweet-potatoes.


Me too! I chuck them in almost everything! Tea today was vegetarian meatballs with broccoli and roasted onion, carrots and sweet potato...organic ginger yoghurt for desert.

Not sure I could go vegan though, I love eggs too much, not to mention cheese. I only buy free range eggs though.


----------



## Dave S

Family here for dinner yesterday so Sunday roast but some prefer Lamb, some Chicken so;

Roast Shoulder of Lamb, Roast butter basted Chicken, roast potatoes, rosemary sweet potatoes, mixed veg, red cabbage, garlic mushrooms, stuffing balls, followed by fresh fruit trifle topped with fresh cherries dipped in melted chocolate alternatively rhubarb and custard with brulee topping.
Washed down with wine and champagne.

Just taken over an hour to clear up the kitchen.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
made a nice *Thai red curry chicken*, from AllRecipes.com , for my Symphony Hall clients.
.
We fiddled it a bit - no *red bell ppr* in house, & no *cilantro*, so* juice of 1/2 lime *[for the cilantro tang], plus last time it wasn't spicey enuf, so *doubled the red chili paste to 2 Tbsp*.
*Added 1/2 cup / 4-oz dry roasted, UNsalted peanuts*, & had* sriracha hot-sauce ad lib* to add on the side. Served over steamed white rice.
Looked good, smelled GREAT - very popular. 
.
.
.


----------



## Dave S

I was going to have a baked potato with a piece of breaded chicken, as I was making a mug of tea in the kitchen my dear wife put it on the dining room table whilst hers finished cooking.
I happened to look round as I was talking and thought it a bit strange as she had not put the chicken on the plate.

In fact she had but by the time I saw it next it was nearly down one of the dogs throats!
First time she has done that.

The baked potato was very nice................

Anyone want to adopt a ginger bimbo border collie?


----------



## leashedForLife

QUOTE, Dave S:

I planned to have a baked potato with a piece of breaded chicken...
thought it a bit strange, as DW had not put the chicken on the plate.

In fact she had, but by the time I saw it next, it was nearly down a dog's throat!
First time she's done that. //The baked potato was very nice...

Anyone want to adopt a ginger bimbo Border Collie?

/QUOTE
.
.
that's whatcha get, sadly - dogs have no pockets, anything not in someone's mouth or immediate vicinity / under their eye, is up for grabs.
Dog's rule: if no one owns it ATM, i can have it.  Not her fault, the humans erred.
.
hence, dogs don't grasp persistent property: "my" chair, "my" food, "my" car, etc.
Dogs will never have deeds to property. :Hilarious
.
.
.


----------



## catz4m8z

Dogs! cant take them anywhere! The other day I turned round to find Alfie with his head in my glass of pineapple juice. First time any of them have attempted a ninja raid on my beverages.:Shifty I should of guessed it would be Alf though, he loves his fruit and veg!


Tea today was vegetarian shepards pie with green beans, baby corn and broccoli.


----------



## Jonescat

Red flannel hash (beetroot,onion and potato), kale and a veggie sausage


----------



## Jonescat

Lasagne leftovers from earlier in the week - 2 layers of pinto beans in tomatoes and herbs, and 1 of mushroom/tofu sauce, with bechamel sauce on top.


----------



## catz4m8z

cauliflower, sweet potato and chickpea curry with brown rice.

Im trying to eat more healthy and am wracking my brains to come up with more interesting veggie meals. Work packed lunch today is what Im calling 'winter coleslaw' (made with carrots, savoy cabbage, leeks, cauliflower and celery....plus some nuts, just coz!)
Anybody got any nice veggie meal/snack options feel free to pass 'em on!:Woot


----------



## leashedForLife

.
beet salad -
immerse washed whole beets in cold water to cover 2/3 of the roots; bring to a steady simmer under a lid, & simmer for 20-mins or more, till a fork slips into the root & slides back out [rather than failing to penetrate, meaning still raw, or sticking once it enters, meaning not fully cooked].
Smaller beets will cook faster, so remove each as it's done, & put another in its place if the pan is too small to hold them all at once.
.
as they cool, pick'em up with disposable gloves on, & slip the skins off - they slide right off, it's easy but messy & will stain under & around fingernails for a week, hence the gloves.
.
I like to cut them in coarse chunks & pour Bragg's organic pomegranate vinaigrette over them, it's luscous hot or cold.
If U like onion, fresh onion in thin flexible slices is a nice addition; plain Greek yogurt is also excellent as a dollop on the dressed beets.
.
I'll make a whole meal of a big bowl of beet salad & some nice crusty bread. 
Do be aware that a large portion of red beets will color Ur urine pink; don't worry, it's a normal side-effect & will disappear when they're out of Ur system.
.
.
.


----------



## catz4m8z

leashedForLife said:


> .
> beet salad -
> .


Ooooh, I love beetroot! 
I put some in my shopping order to be delivered tomorrow actually coz I have a borscht craving!:Shy


----------



## Jonescat

Just lentil soup today - red lentils, garlic, cumin, thyme, lemon and paprika oil drizzled on top. I need a simple day.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
Sat night, we celebrated my Lex client's adult dotter's birthday -
had take-away from a vegan Pan-Asian restaurant, it was yummy.  I had udon-noodle soup, as my entree, & ordered a side of steamed brown rice [for the next day]. THe soup was scrumptious, a lovely light broth, my sole disappointment was that they'd fried the block of tofu before slicing it, so most pieces had a tough, chewy rim all 'round, & a few end pieces had one whole side seared & chewy.
But that was a tiny issue, the whole-wheat noodles were delish, the green onions were just enuf & not too pungent, & the carrot slivers were tender-crisp.  I'd go there any day!
.
.
Sunday, i added my brown rice to 2 eggs & the last 6-oz of my soup, & microwaved the lot for a tender omelet-in-a-bowl - parsley & cilantro for fresh zest.
Ate it with a fork - excellent.
.
Yesterday, i celebrated my surprise half-day off with a nice [late] lunch: mesclun salad, cranberries, basil dressing, & for main course, tortellini salad with mozz-balls in an herbal EVOO dressing.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
heard from my downtown clients that a new grocery / restaurant / foodie heaven had opened, they'd spent *2 years* building inside the former food-court at Prudential Center (a ginormous shopping destination, 2 towers with restaurants, boutiques, retail, pop-up kiosks, seasonal specialties [L L Bean boots in winter, swimsuit lines in summer...], & several hotels that cater to bespoke suit business travelers & 5-star tourists).
The entire barn-like space of the food court is now EATALY - all one vendor, but multiple venues: a trattoria for casual dining, a full-svc restaurant, wine stall, cheese dept, wood-fired bread bakery, a full grocery, made-to-order cannoli stall, gelateria, made-to-order salads, pastry & coffee shop, kitchen tools, & more, all Italian, all the time.
.
went there last nite after work to scope it out; as it was after 9-pm, they weren't packed with ppl, & i could stroll & see what was on offer. 
I had a small portion, some of the best gelata i've ever tasted, made fresh daily on site from local milk [High Lawn Dairy], local eggs [Gerry's], Florida cane-sugar, & Bourbon vanilla from Madagascar - not too sweet, beautifully creamy & fragrant.
.
I bought a loaf of fig-bread [rustic, crusty, chewy, full-grain, seedy with coarsely-diced figs], a package of basil, & California-grown organic raspberries as a winter treat.
They sell amazingly inexpensive salad greens [organic or conventional], but i already had a 15-oz box of 50 / 50 mesclun & spinach in my 'frig, so i controlled myself. 
.
This morning's breakfast was low-carb whole wheat bread topped with org sunbutter & applesauce, with locally-pressed organic apple cider to drink. Scrumptious!
.
.
.


----------



## Dave S

Roast leg of lamb infused with garlic spears and cooked with fresh onion, garlic roast potatoes, buttered and mashed swede, mixed veg and buttered mushrooms.
All gone now, very nice.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
bought some fantastic Fair Trade organic baking-chocolate, & tomorrow we'll have _*hot chocolate with vegan marshmallows - *_
just as a treat, not a meal! -- I'll use 2%-fat organic milk, from grass-fed cows; i think it will be wonderful. 
.
I tried the fig bread today with Neufchatel cheese-spread, sunbutter, & apple-butter, sprinkled with pumpkin-pie seasoning... umm, umm , *umm*! :Happy
.
.
Tonight will be red lentil soup, it smells so enticing - kale, curry, carrots... lots of good stuff.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

QUOTE, catz4m8z:

Dogs! cant take them anywhere! The other day I turned round to find Alfie with his head in my glass of pineapple juice. First time any of them have attempted a ninja raid on my beverages.:Shifty I should of guessed it would be Alf though, he loves his fruit and veg!

/QUOTE
.
.
U've reminded me -
i taught my Arab-X mare to drink from a glass, she loved unsweetened apple cider, orange juice, & homemade iced tea with mint. :Hilarious
.
Some years later, i taught my Tres Marias Amazon to drink from a cup, & gave him his own - one he could footle. He, too, adored OJ, but he was the only one in the household who would drink un-sweetened cranberry juice with relish. :Inpain Whoof! - that's tart stuff.
.
.
.


----------



## mrs phas

for the vegan, 
chinese spiced cauliflower steak with a side of green leaves and griddled artichokes [aldi bottled artichokes are brilliant, really flavoursome]
for the 'trying to go veggie', [cos his girlfriend is the vegan]
hm mediteranean pizza made with a cauli pizza base with artichokes, all colours of peppers, cherry tomatoes and cubed courgettes with aubergines with tesco market place mozzerella torn over the top
for us two meat eaters, 
french toast, some with sugar and some plain with ketchup


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
I made air-fried steak tips for my downtown clients on Mon-nite, marinated them in A1 sc with added garlic powder, onion powder, & fresh blk-ppr; mashed with butter & Mrs Dash salt-free garlic seasoning; & steamed fresh grn-beans. [Not organic - they buy conventional.]
.
.
Yesterday's late brunch for me was a monster salad; 50/50 baby spinach & mesclun, topped with about 6-oz of steamed haddock, & vegan 1,000 island dressing.
.
this morning's brekkie was a full pint of red raspberries & 2 ripe bananas - ummmm... All organic, natch.  And decaf in my lovely Mexican pottery mug, with 2% org milk from Organic Valley farmers' co-op.
.
.
.


----------



## mrs phas

good friday
fish n chips followed by hot x buns
of course


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
i went grocery-shopping last nite. :Happy Hurrah!
I hadn't eaten since brekkie, so had a salad of chiffonade Romaine, flaked tuna, 2 small hard-boiled eggs, shredded carrots, & vegan 1,000 Island dressing.
Yum.
vanilla ice-cream for dessert. [organic everything.]
.
this morning, i had 2 small ripe bananas & a whole pint of U-S raised red raspberries [also organic] with decaf java & 2% milk [org].
.
for late lunch at 4-pm, i had a whopping salad of 50 / 50 mesclun & baby-spinach, with carrot-ginger dressing, & a nice crusty hunk of caraway-rye bread [all organic]. 
& more decaf. 
Feeling quite spoilt.
.
.
.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
I found a nifty new "cracker", it's a multigrain organic rice crisp, from Lundgren Farms - tasty solo, if a bit dry, but a perfect canvas for all sorts of yummy toppings.
http://www.lundberg.com/product/thin-stackers-red-rice-quinoa/
.
For brekkie today, i spread 'em with sunseed butter & topped that with unsweetened apple sauce - ate those wth my decaf, then hoofed it to the T & ate 2 small ripe bananas while en route.
.
Lunch was 50/50 spinach & mesclun, shredded carrots, vegan 1,000 Island, & a small cup of frozen yogurt.
Dinner, sauteed spinach with EVOO, garlic, & lemon as app, then ravioli marinara as entree'. 
.
.
.


----------



## mrs phas

we have cottage pie and veg tonight
doing an experiment, just for one month, to see if we can teach our brains to recognise what a 'portion' should be, and lose weight on a confined budget. I have found that I'm *still* cooking for six and the three of us* are* eating it

So I, as the shopper, have bought a months worth of microwave ready meals, good ones that are nutritionally balanced, all we are allowed to add is veg [if none in the meal] or a plain salad, no starchy veg tho, so no potatoes, peas, corn, sweet potatoes etc if any of those are meant to be there, they will already be in the meal

breakfast is either porridge [weighed] with water and honey or 2 toast with honey, or, pnut butter, or, marmite, or two poached eggs
lunch is 3 egg omelette, or open sandwich [no mayo] with only one slice of bread, but plenty of salad, or, a hm fruit platter with a plain greek yoghurt

it works out at 1500/1800 cals per day for all of us [1f and 2m] and I, if not the boys, will be doing a 800 cal 'fast' day once a week

how it will workout, I dunno, but I will let you know at the finish. My biggest thought, as a home cook who loves cooking from scratch and has boys who loves her cooking, is how long will it be before we're all craving proper, fresh, home cooked food


----------



## Dave S

Might have a problem deciding what to have for dinner as it is so hot. Possibly a cottage pie or lasagne as have had cold the last few days, got some veg ready to pull in the garden..
BUT, local Tesco had large quantity of 1 kilo boxes of cherries for £4.00 for sale so a couple dropped into my trolley.
2 large cherry pies, 2 cherry bakewells and a cherry cake later and still have enough left for a cherry clafoutis.

Think I may seriously have to open the Cosy Corner Kitchen up as a restaurant........


----------



## Jackie C

There is a slab of roasting beef with a bbq marinade slowly cooking on the BBQ.


----------



## leashedForLife

.
.
had a massive disappointment yesterday - I went all the way to Beverly, MA, on the train -- to my fave charity shop, where they're having a sale --- 
[to look for used summer-weight pants, my nice light linen pair are simply shot, the elastic died, & the main seam is wearing-thru on the seat].
.
I had JUST walked into the store, & the clerk said brightly, "We're closing in a few minutes..." ... rowning . ....:Arghh . .. _NO! ... _*sobs*
.
.
So I took myself out to dinner. // 2 samosas stuffed with peas & potatoes, dal soup, Basmati rice, raita, & kheer for dessert.
Mmmmm. // Then i got back on the train. 
.
.
.


----------



## Lurcherlad

Rice, ratatouille, spinach, salmon fillet


----------



## catz4m8z

soo lazy today! CBA to even cook pasta to go with the 'stuffed with veggies' pasta sauce I made....just added more water before I microwaved it and called it vegetable soup!LOL:Hilarious
Very nice with some seeded oatcakes.


----------



## Fred&KiKi

steak tonight in my house, with onion rings and fries! (its the OH turn to cook as well! happy fridays!)


----------



## mbwoy84

Chicken, Mushroom & Bacon Casserole


----------



## Dave S

Had a home made deep filled Chicken and vegetable pie with everything left over from a previous dinner with chips followed by a delicious cherry bakewell sponge pudding with fresh cream.


----------



## Eleora

Haagen daz, Jelly Beans, Tesco Strawberry and Prosecco Trifle and crisps... been one of those days.


----------



## Dave S

Simply baked some part baked rolls, cooked Cumberland sausages, fried egg and plenty of mustard. Put together for an unusual Sunday dinner but oh so nice.


----------



## Jackie C

I'm marinading some rump steak in tandoori spices & yoghurt, then going to grill it, and I may or may not make a curry sauce.


----------



## Dave S

Can't beat the taste of fresh home made bread, lightly toasted and oozing with butter, topped with a decent mature cheddar cheese and chutney. Nice.


----------



## DFP

The last four days hve been veggies, with one vegan meal, so tonight we are indulging in a fish supper. Young's fish with a creamy and herby topping/sauce, oven chips and broccoli. Back on the veggie wagon tomorrow with a pasta bake, and on Sunday I'm going to try a vegetable kofta curry recipe that looks delicious (though deep fried, so not healthy, really).


----------



## Zaros

We're having our traditional Friday smoked salmon, smoked by little old me, boiled potatee-ohs, garden peas and a choice bottle of red wine. 

The dogs are salivating because they know there's always a piece of salmon for them too.


----------



## Dave S

Bacon with a liberal dose of mustard wrapped in sour dough pancakes.

Oh so good.


----------



## Dave S

Lots of people for dinner tonight so;

Roast leg of lamb, roast chicken, lots of crispy roast potatoes, honey glazed parsnips, carrots, peas and creamy leak bake followed by Key Lime Pie or pate sucrée apple pie or Eaton Mess, cream, custard and anything else anyone wants. 

If that fails to impress there's a Chinese takeaway just up the road................


----------



## David Jason Jones

I'm going to make the wife a lovely Chicken Masala curry later on tonight. 

I've enjoyed making a curry since the 1980s.

There is nothing better than having the wood burner burning and enjoying a nice meal while watching the TV.


----------



## Dave S

Self indulgent I know but I picked nearly a kilo of Gooseberry's and made a Gooseberry crumble.
I promised myself this when a long time ago I was in a restaurant and thought I would have the Gooseberry crumble but there was none left.

I resolved this by buying 4 bushes last year and this is the first crop.
Food miles 50 feet, cooked within 10 minutes so looking forward to tasting it.


----------



## Dave S

Roast Chicken tonight as I purchased 3 last week at a reduced price but noticed today that they are all dated a couple of days ago.
Middle dog is getting over pancreatitis so eats lots of chicken etc.
Roasted one earlier for them and we shall have a meal and what ever is left can go to the dogs or I make pies tomorrow.

Potatoes may be from the garden, I purchased 2 bags of seed potatoes some time ago at the end of the season and they were reduced to 50p a bag.
So far I have dug about 1/3 of the plot and there have been loads, some the size of small boulders, what great value and excellent for roasting.


----------



## westie~ma

Did steak and ale pie yesterday. 
Put one up for dd to take back to uni this morning but I was half asleep loading her cool bag so forgot her pie .... bad mother that I am. 

So, I'm half guiltily going to eat her steak and ale pie (minus the pastry) with pots and peas.


----------



## margy

My husband is a brilliant cook and lately had been making soups, all sorts of flavours. My favourite is cheese and broccoli. I've lost at least 2 stone eating hubbies soups. They fill you up


----------



## Dave S

Cottage Pie with a couple of spare sausages thrown in and a side of leaks chopped and fried in butter and black pepper with mature cheddar cheese grated and added to melt into the leaks. 

Followed by apple and cranberry pie I made earlier, with a generous dose of cream.

No-one is on a diet when they come here for dinner...……..


----------



## westie~ma

Today I made Lazy Chicken Stew. 

The "lazy" bit being that I didn't saute anything, just put it all in the pot and left it in the simmering oven until I was ready to eat it at tea time. 

Delish!!

Also made up a big batch of leek and potato soup which I will portion out and freeze tomorrow.


----------



## rona

Venison casserole, in a slow cooker. Fingers crossed, I've never made it before


----------



## westie~ma

rona said:


> Venison casserole, in a slow cooker. Fingers crossed, I've never made it before


How was it?


----------



## rona

westie~ma said:


> How was it?


I couldn"t eat it, far too gamey, I think I"m naturally going off meat. OH really liked it though and ate the
lot over two days


----------



## westie~ma

rona said:


> I couldn"t eat it, far too gamey, I think I"m naturally going off meat. OH really liked it though and ate the
> lot over two days


That's a shame, at least your OH enjoyed it


----------



## westie~ma

Yesterday was cawl. 

Tonight's tea is leftover cawl.


----------



## Dave S

Pie, beans and baked potato. Lovely.


----------



## kamui675

only some tea with lemon


----------



## Jason25

Just made a Singapore chow mein, followed a recipe off YouTube. 

It was so good and cost a fraction of the price, doubt it was healthy tho :Hilarious Need a bigger wok to cook more in


----------



## Anniston

Just pasta and some tea. Don't have much time for anything else because of work.


----------



## Cat_92

I had a nice big grocery order arriving this afternoon, so nice full fridge now! Only problem is.. I based my order around next weeks meal plans... and I totally forgot about today  so no nice big Sunday roast today 

sooooo we had McDonalds


----------



## Beth78

Gnocchi Bake tonight, with courgette, spinach and facon bits :Happy


----------



## MammaMia!

Homemade paella. Yummy! Mia has her nose in the air so seems like she likes it too.


----------



## Dave S

Sausage Toad in the Hole today with roast potatoes.
Did the Yorkshire pudding to a recipe I copied from James Martin and reduced it for the 2 of us - never had a better batter, I had to lower the shelf in the oven half way through cooking it was so big.


----------



## Magic Waves

Well tonight for me was a few wedge, a large baked mushroom containing cheese, a quorn pie and peas...me and hubby have been dieting since november last year and i've really kept to this and gone from 11st 12lb to 9st 12lb, it's been slow but i'm sticking to it and we mainly eat salads and veggie foods.


----------



## Dave S

Too hot today for anything cooked so, making some fresh bread which is proving at present, already made the butter (and now have buttermilk to make a sponge) then tonight I reckon it's a cold meal with thick slices of fresh bread slathered with butter.
That's the plan anyway.


----------



## jon_bda

Proper takeaway fish and chips, just craving it!


----------



## puppuccino

Homemade curry. Nothing too fancy but stick some veg in a pan with some sauce, add some pilau rice and poppadoms and done.

Only takes 10 minutes, especially if you're lazy!


----------



## Dave S

5 Christmas cakes baked, marzipan and iced.

Almost ready to go to their new homes...………..


----------



## Faoladh

Dave S said:


> 5 Christmas cakes baked, marzipan and iced.
> 
> Almost ready to go to their new homes...………..
> 
> View attachment 456252
> View attachment 456253


Lovely work


----------



## Faoladh

puppuccino said:


> Homemade curry. Nothing too fancy but stick some veg in a pan with some sauce, add some pilau rice and poppadoms and done.
> 
> Only takes 10 minutes, especially if you're lazy!


My family would throw a fit if I tried to serve anything out of a jar lol. I'm so lazy I microwave my chicken, but I have to make a proper curry. Have you ever tried paratha? I think they're nicer than poppadoms. Delightfully buttery.


----------



## loraonya

I had steamed veggies and eggs


----------



## Meghan78

Chocolate and biscuits for tea tonight.


----------



## Dave S

Pure gluttony on my part.

Chicken, ham and mushroom pizza with an egg broken over the top in the last few minutes of cooking, served with a jacket potato. Slightly well done as I got the timing a bit wrong.

It was very nice, and filling.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Cornish puff crackers and cheese..don't feel like eating much today.


----------



## Kate876

Dried fruits for tea tonight, I'm on a diet and don't eat sweets and chocolate now


----------



## Beth78

Burgers and chippy chips tonight and some baked beans.


----------



## HappyMangle

Mashed potatoes with beef cutlets and a salad. Yummy!


----------



## kimthecat

Gingsters Cornish pasties, baby potatoes and salad.


----------



## Morri

kimthecat said:


> Gingsters Cornish pasties, baby potatoes and salad.


As a Cornish woman I really need to object to anyone eating a Ginsters pasty!


----------



## kimthecat

Morri said:


> As a Cornish woman I really need to object to anyone eating a Ginsters pasty!


Why is that?


----------



## Morri

kimthecat said:


> Why is that?


They are not considered proper pastys. Top choice would be what your Mother made or one from a long established shop in Cornwall 

I left Cornwall sixteen years ago so am now considered an emmit.

Emmit = someone from not around 'ere.


----------



## Isolette

Morri said:


> They are not considered proper pastys. Top choice would be what your Mother made or one from a long established shop in Cornwall
> 
> I left Cornwall sixteen years ago so am now considered an emmit.
> 
> Emmit = someone from not around 'ere.


When I lived in Cornwall I once made over 6o pasties for a church sale..


----------



## kimthecat

Morri said:


> They are not considered proper pastys. Top choice would be what your Mother made or one from a long established shop in Cornwall
> 
> I left Cornwall sixteen years ago so am now considered an emmit.
> 
> Emmit = someone from not around 'ere.


Actually , it wasnt a cornish pasty . I don't eat meat . it was a cheese and onion slice  Force of habit calling it cornish pasty. My mum's family were from the West Country. She made the most delicious cornish pasties.

@Isolette Blimey ! that's a lot!


----------



## Isolette

kimthecat said:


> @Isolette Blimey ! that's a lot!


 Indeed it was... I could not eat even one but they all sold.. When in Cornwall. Oh and the ingredients were donated so what could I do...


----------



## Morri

Tonight it is chicken and chorizo Jambalaya with pitta bread


----------



## Guest

Great idea for a thread but I think the pinned threads sometimes get overlooked.


----------



## Leahhappy2021

Spag bowl. It really is yummy


----------



## Huiyaming

I love the thread name. This is always my favourite question, I usually ask it when I am unsure what to have. I am not even sure what is for tea tonight! I had a Korma last night though!


----------



## Karl43

I'm having brussel sprouts green cabbage broccoli chicken Yorkshire puddings potatoes and gravy


----------



## Beth78

Left over roast with BBQ sauce and sausages.


----------



## Oof

Couldn't be bothered to cook so put some frozen chips in. Came out burnt


----------



## Beth78

Mexican Buddha bowl tonight.

corn salsa
smokey Black beans
Guacamole
coleslaw
tortilla chips
crispy tofu


----------



## Lurcherlad

Spaghetti with rapeseed oil, garlic, pesto, black pepper and nutritional yeast …. Yummy! 😋


----------



## Siskin

Big fish fingers and potato croquettes. Feeling full


----------



## lymorelynn

A long while since I've been on this thread but we've just eaten two portions of trout, caught recently by my son-in-law on the river Test.
Absolutely delicious 😋


----------



## rickgilbert7822

I've got some chocolate candies here


----------



## Beth78

rickgilbert7822 said:


> I've got some chocolate candies here


I hope you enjoyed your chocolate candies.

It's home made pizza for me tonight.


----------



## simplysardonic

As I'm away working I treated myself to a takeaway- aloo gobi, pilau rice, garlic naan & a chapati, it was delicious.


----------



## HappyMangle

I just discovered for myself white peony tea. Taste is really special and i think i like it.
Anyone else tried it? Here is a good article about it - https://betterme.world/articles/white-peоny-tea-benefits-side-effects/. It calms down my stomach after some heavy meals and helps me to feel kinda light again.


----------



## huckybuck

HappyMangle said:


> I just discovered for myself white peony tea. Taste is really special and i think i like it.
> Anyone else tried it?


Not even heard of it but interested to try now. What would you say it’s similar to?


----------



## ewelsh

HappyMangle said:


> I just discovered for myself white peony tea. Taste is really special and i think i like it.
> Anyone else tried it?


I have tried that, its a bit oaky Smoky strong black tea for me, but hey I love Red bush which is an acquired taste


----------



## huckybuck

ewelsh said:


> I have tried that, its a bit oaky Smoky strong black tea for me, but hey I love Red bush which is an acquired taste


Eughhhh not sure I’d like it!!!


----------



## GingerNinja

@ewelsh red bush 🤮 reminds me of germolene!


----------



## odetta3

Sandwich with meat. I don't know, I always want meat. I read somewhere Craving Meat: 8 Reasons For This Intense Urge And What You Can Do About It that maybe I have a lack of protein in my body, maybe it is. But I like it


----------

